# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Կրեացիոն տեսություն

## Մեղապարտ

Այս տեսության հիմքն է աշխարհի գիտակցված ստեղծումը:Տեսությունը չի կարողանում պատճառաբանել թե ինչու առաջացավ կյանքը, սակայն կարողանում է դոգմաների  միջոցով հիմնավորել  որ կյանքը արարված է: 
Առաջնային է համարվում գաղափարը երկրորդական նյութը,  ժամանակակից գիտական միտքը տեսականորեն համաձայն է այս մեթոդոլոգիայի հետ սակայն  շարունակում է իր փնտրտուքը: Ստացված արդյունքները իրարամերժ են  :Դուք ինչ կարծիք ուեք ,որն է առաջնային գաղափարը թե նյութը:

----------


## dvgray

նախքան քո հարցադրումը արի պատասխանենք մի այլ հարցի 
որն՞ է ավելի առաջնային ՝ էլեկտրական թե՞ մագնիսական ճառագայթումը:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> նախքան քո հարցադրումը արի պատասխանենք մի այլ հարցի 
> որն՞ է ավելի առաջնային ՝ էլեկտրական թե՞ մագնիսական ճառագայթումը:


Իմ  կարծիքով Էլեկրական

----------


## dvgray

> Իմ  կարծիքով Էլեկրական


իսկ ինչում՞ է արտահայտվում էտ առաջնայնությունը

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> իսկ ինչում՞ է արտահայտվում էտ առաջնայնությունը


Ինչքան հիշում եմ ֆիզիկայից ,կոչվում է էլեկտրոմագնիսական  ֆիզիկոսները իրենք են դսակարգումը կատարել:

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչքան հիշում եմ ֆիզիկայից ,կոչվում է էլեկտրոմագնիսական  ֆիզիկոսները իրենք են դսակարգումը կատարել:


լավ չհասկացա:
այսինքն ասել կուզես, որ եթե ֆիզիկները ասեին մագնիսոէլեկտրական, ապա դա կնշանակեր, որ մագնիսականն է առաջնային ՞՞՞

----------


## d4rkme551ah

> նախքան քո հարցադրումը արի պատասխանենք մի այլ հարցի 
> որն՞ է ավելի առաջնային ՝ էլեկտրական թե՞ մագնիսական ճառագայթումը:


Հուսով եմ հումոր էր: Էլեկտրամագնիսական դաշտը մի ամբողջությունա, մագնիսական ճառագայթում առանձին գոյություն չունի: Կա մագնիսկան դաշտի լարվածություն, էլ. դաշտի լարվաշություն, բայց դրանք ընդհամենը էլ.-մագնիսական դաշտի բնութագրեր են:

----------

EgoBrain (30.05.2010), VisTolog (12.12.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> լավ չհասկացա:
> այսինքն ասել կուզես, որ եթե ֆիզիկները ասեին մագնիսոէլեկտրական, ապա դա կնշանակեր, որ մագնիսականն է առաջնային ՞՞՞


Բնականաբար այո:

----------


## Chuk

> Հուսով եմ հումոր էր: Էլեկտրամագնիսական դաշտը մի ամբողջությունա, մագնիսական ճառագայթում առանձին գոյություն չունի: Կա մագնիսկան դաշտի լարվածություն, էլ. դաշտի լարվաշություն, բայց դրանք ընդհամենը էլ.-մագնիսական դաշտի բնութագրեր են:


Կարծում եմ, որ dvgray-ն այլաբանորեն պատասխանեց Մեղապարտի «ո՞րն է առաջնային՝ գաղափա՞րը, թե՞ նյութը» հարցին, արտահայտելով իր տեսակետը, որ դրանք առանձին գոյություն ունենալ չեն կարող ու մի ամբողջություն են:

Այսուհանդերձ պահանջում եմ թեմայից դուրս գրառումները դադարեցնել:

----------

dvgray (09.08.2009), EgoBrain (30.05.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Տիեզերք անսհաման և անծայրածիր բազում հանելուկներով և անըկալելի   մարդու  կողմից:Առավելագույնը որ մարդ կարողացավ տեսականորեն ընկալել այն էր, որ ժամանակը և տարածությունը ինչ որ մի կետում հատում են իրար :Հիմա ժամանակ և տարածություն հասկացողություններից որն էր նյութական և որն էր գաղափարական:
Դե լավ վերադառննք սկզբնական դիրքին ,առաջնային է նյութը թե գաղափարը ,եթե հարցին մենք մոտենում ենք ելնելով երկրային չափանիշներից և դիտարկողը մարդն է ,ապա առաջնայյին է նյութը (որպես մատերիա):
Եթե մենք հարցին մոտենում ենք ամբողջական Տիեզերքի և գենետիկայի  դիտարկումից ապա ակնհայտ է դառնում գաղափարի առաջնայնությունը:
Տիեզերք մակրո Գեն միկրո երկուսի ֆունկցիոնալ անխափան աշխատանքի կարգավորվումը պատրադրված է հիշողությամբ (ոչ մարդկային):
Ինչ անհրաժեշտություն կա որպեսզի նյութը ունենա հիշողություն սա անհասկանալի է տվյալ դեպքում հիշողության երևույթը տարածվում է ինչպես օրգանական այնպես էլ ոչ օրգանական աշխարհի վրա:
Հիմա այսքանը

----------

Freeman (23.07.2010)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Այս տեսության հիմքն է աշխարհի գիտակցված ստեղծումը:Տեսությունը չի կարողանում պատճառաբանել թե ինչու առաջացավ կյանքը, սակայն կարողանում է դոգմաների  միջոցով հիմնավորել  որ կյանքը արարված է: 
> Առաջնային է համարվում գաղափարը երկրորդական նյութը,  ժամանակակից գիտական միտքը տեսականորեն համաձայն է այս մեթոդոլոգիայի հետ սակայն  շարունակում է իր փնտրտուքը: Ստացված արդյունքները իրարամերժ են  :Դուք ինչ կարծիք ուեք ,որն է առաջնային գաղափարը թե նյութը:


Ըստ իս՝ միանշանակ գաղափարը.այլ կերպ ասած՝ ինֆորմացիան.այլ կերպ ասած՝ խոսքը.որն էլ իր հերդին կնշանակի ԲԱՆ։
Ինֆորմացիան դա նյութ չէ. կամ  պատկերացում.այն առանձին՝ինքնուրույն վիճակ է որով լցված է ողջ տիեզերքը։
Մատերեալիստ գիտնականները խիստ սխալվում են կյանքի առաջացման մասին.իրենց եզրահանգումները անելով միայն նյութական.երևացող բաների հիմման վրա։Անտեսելով հոգևոր փիլիսոփայական մտքի արժեքը։
 այս երկուսի համադրումով էր կարելի  հանգել այն համոզմանը. որը վաղուց  ասված է։
*Սկզբում  Բան էր*(խոսքն էր.ինֆորմացիան էր)։
որով և մեկնարկ տրվեց ամենին։

----------

Benadad (29.05.2010), Freeman (23.07.2010), յոգի (30.05.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ըստ իս՝ միանշանակ գաղափարը.այլ կերպ ասած՝ ինֆորմացիան.այլ կերպ ասած՝ խոսքը.որն էլ իր հերդին կնշանակի ԲԱՆ։
> Ինֆորմացիան դա նյութ չէ. կամ  պատկերացում.այն առանձին՝ինքնուրույն վիճակ է որով լցված է ողջ տիեզերքը։
> Մատերեալիստ գիտնականները խիստ սխալվում են կյանքի առաջացման մասին.իրենց եզրահանգումները անելով միայն նյութական.երևացող բաների հիմման վրա։Անտեսելով հոգևոր փիլիսոփայական մտքի արժեքը։
>  այս երկուսի համադրումով էր կարելի  հանգել այն համոզմանը. որը վաղուց  ասված է։
> *Սկզբում  Բան էր*(խոսքն էր.ինֆորմացիան էր)։
> որով և մեկնարկ տրվեց ամենին։


Իսկ որտեղ էր այդ սկիզբը և հանուն ինչի էր, ինչ նպատակ ուներ ,որն էր գեր խնդիրը:

----------


## Միքայէլ

> Այս տեսության հիմքն է աշխարհի գիտակցված ստեղծումը:Տեսությունը չի կարողանում պատճառաբանել թե ինչու առաջացավ կյանքը, սակայն կարողանում է դոգմաների  միջոցով հիմնավորել  որ կյանքը արարված է: 
> Առաջնային է համարվում գաղափարը երկրորդական նյութը,  ժամանակակից գիտական միտքը տեսականորեն համաձայն է այս մեթոդոլոգիայի հետ սակայն  շարունակում է իր փնտրտուքը: Ստացված արդյունքները իրարամերժ են  :Դուք ինչ կարծիք ուեք ,որն է առաջնային գաղափարը թե նյութը:


Հարգելի Մեղապարտ,
Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է այդ տեսությունը կարողանում դոգմաների միջոցով հիմնավորել, սակայն այն, որ կյանքը չի կարող ինքն իրեն առաջանալ (այսինքն, որ այն առաջացրել են), ապացուցված է գիտական փորձի միջոցով: Եվ այդ փորձը իրականացրել և հիմնավորել է ոչ թե շարքային կրեացիոնիստ, այլ քիմիկոս, միկրոկենսաբանության և մանրէաբանության հիմնադիր Լուի Պաստերը, որին Փարիզյան Ակադեմիան 1862 թ մրցանակ շնորհեց կյանքի ինքն իրեն առաջանալու հարցում վերջակետ դնելու համար:
(Սա ռուսերեն հղումը, որի անգլերեն տարբերակը ավելի ամբողջական է)
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Пастер,_Луи

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հարգելի Մեղապարտ,
> Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է այդ տեսությունը կարողանում դոգմաների միջոցով հիմնավորել, սակայն այն, որ *կյանքը չի կարող ինքն իրեն առաջանալ* (այսինքն, որ այն առաջացրել են), ապացուցված է գիտական փորձի միջոցով: Եվ այդ փորձը իրականացրել և հիմնավորել է ոչ թե շարքային կրեացիոնիստ, այլ քիմիկոս, միկրոկենսաբանության և մանրէաբանության հիմնադիր Լուի Պաստերը, որին Փարիզյան Ակադեմիան 1862 թ մրցանակ շնորհեց կյանքի ինքն իրեն առաջանալու հարցում վերջակետ դնելու համար:
> (Սա ռուսերեն հղումը, որի անգլերեն տարբերակը ավելի ամբողջական է)
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Пастер,_Луи


«Ինքնաստեղծման տեսությունը» որի մասին դու խոսում ես կրեացիոն տեսության ալտերնատիվն է նա  մերժում է ինչպես կրեացիոն այնպես էլ մյուս տեսությունների կողմից:   *Տես*http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=46935


Հարցադրումը իմ կողմից հետևյալն է ,որն էր կյանքի ստեղծման բուն խնդրականը եթե այն ստեղծված է կամ արարված: Ինչ նպատակ է հետապնդում :

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հարցադրումը իմ կողմից հետևյալն է ,որն էր կյանքի ստեղծման բուն խնդրականը եթե այն ստեղծված է կամ արարված: Ինչ նպատակ է հետապնդում :


Մեղապարտ, եթե  ինչ որ  բան ունի  խնդրական, ուրեմն պետք է որ ունենա  վերջնական  նպատակակետ, եվ էստեղ կարծում եմ  հարցի պատասխանը  մեզնից դուրս փնտրելը   տեղին չի: Մարդու կյանքը  ունի՞՞ ինչ որ  նպատակակետ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեղապարտ, եթե  ինչ որ  բան ունի  խնդրական, ուրեմն պետք է որ ունենա  վերջնական  նպատակակետ, եվ էստեղ կարծում եմ  հարցի պատասխանը  մեզնից դուրս փնտրելը   տեղին չի: Մարդու կյանքը  ունի՞՞ ինչ որ  նպատակակետ:


Հարկավոր է փնտրել մեզանից դուրս ,մենք կյանքի մի  մասն ենք կազմում այն էլ ամենա անորակ:Որնե կյանքի տիեզերական իմաստը:
Մարդու երկրային կյանքի իմաստը ինձ համար նույնպես անհասկանալի է :Հասկաանալի է այնքանով որքանով:

----------

EgoBrain (30.05.2010)

----------


## Freeman

Կրեացիոնիստական նորություններ`www.origins.org.ua

----------

Vook (29.05.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Դիտեք այս ութ րոպեանոց ֆիլմը և շատ բան ձեր մեջ կփոխվի
«Երանի Հայաստանի կրթության նախարարը այս փիղը լիներ… »վերնագիրը փոխաբերական է սակայն նյութը այս թեմաին է վերաբերում:
http://www.louysworld.com/2010/05/29/

----------


## Skeptic

Ջղայնացնում եք, ժողովուրդ... 
Աստծուն հավատում եք` հավատացեք, դա ձեր խնդիրն ա, բայց էս տեսությունը վաղուց հերքվել ա, ունի լիքը-լիքը-լիքը հակաապացույցներ:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ջղայնացնում եք, ժողովուրդ... 
> Աստծուն հավատում եք` հավատացեք, դա ձեր խնդիրն ա, բայց էս տեսությունը վաղուց հերքվել ա, ունի լիքը-լիքը-լիքը հակաապացույցներ:


Վաղու՞ց, էտ երբ ա հերքվել տեղյակ չենք:
Կյանքի առաջացումը մինչ օրս շարունակում է մնալ առեղծվածների առեղծվածը:
Կյանքի առաջացման վերաբերյալ բոլոր վարկածները տեսության դիրքերից չեն բարձրանում, հետեւաբար չեն կարող հանդես գալ հերքողի կամ հաստատողի դիրքերից: :Wink:

----------


## Skeptic

> Վաղու՞ց, էտ երբ ա հերքվել տեղյակ չենք:
> Կյանքի առաջացումը մինչ օրս շարունակում է մնալ առեղծվածների առեղծվածը:
> Կյանքի առաջացման վերաբերյալ բոլոր վարկածները տեսության դիրքերից չեն բարձրանում, հետեւաբար չեն կարող հանդես գալ հերքողի կամ հաստատողի դիրքերից:


Չամիչ ջան, կրեացիոնիզմի առանցքային հիմնադրույթն էն ա, որ բոլոր բույսերն ու կենդանիները ստեղծվել են էնպես, ինչպես որ կան հիմա՝ առանց էվոլյուցիոն փոխակերպումների: Խոսքս դրա մասին էր:  :Wink:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, կրեացիոնիզմի առանցքային հիմնադրույթն էն ա, որ բոլոր բույսերն ու կենդանիները ստեղծվել են էնպես, ինչպես որ կան հիմա՝ առանց էվոլյուցիոն փոխակերպումների: Խոսքս դրա մասին էր:


Իմ խոսքնել էր դրա մասին, բույսերի եւ կենդանիների, էլ չեմ ասում մարդու առաջացումը շարունակում է մնալ առեղծված: Ոչ մի տեսություն իրավուքն չունի հերքելու մեկ այլ տեսություն, քանի դեռ տեսության դիրքերում է: Էվոլյուցիոն վարկածը շարունակում է մնալ տեսություն եւ ունի ավելի շատ հակառակորդներ քան կողմնակիցներ:

----------


## Skeptic

> Իմ խոսքնել էր դրա մասին, բույսերի եւ կենդանիների, էլ չեմ ասում մարդու առաջացումը շարունակում է մնալ առեղծված:


Ոմանց համար:




> Ոչ մի տեսություն իրավուքն չունի հերքելու մեկ այլ տեսություն, քանի դեռ տեսության դիրքերում է:


«Տեսություն» բառը ունի մի քանի իմաստ. տես *սա*, *սա* ու *սա*




> Էվոլյուցիոն վարկածը շարունակում է մնալ տեսություն եւ ունի ավելի շատ հակառակորդներ քան կողմնակիցներ:


Բնական է, որ այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ: Բայց գիտնականների մոտ հաստատ այդպես չէ, վստահեցնում եմ:  :Wink:

----------

EgoBrain (30.05.2010), Mephistopheles (31.05.2010), VisTolog (12.12.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ոմանց համար:


Օրինա՞կ, ով կարող է վստահորեն հայտարարել, որ իր համար ամեն բան պարզ է՞:





> Բնական է, որ այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ: Բայց գիտնականների մոտ հաստատ այդպես չէ, վստահեցնում եմ:


Այդ կարգի գիտնականներին, անձամբ ես, դժվարությամ կկոչեմ գիտնականներ: Գիտնականը իրավունք չունի հետազոտության առարկային մոտենալ՝ ունենալով համոզմունքային սահմանափակումներ: Շատ եւ շատ գիտնականներ փորձում են պարզել ոչ թե կյանքի առաջացման առեղծվածը, այլ ամեն գնով փորձում են գտնվել արարչագործությանը հակառակվող դիրքերում կարծես գործում են ի հեճուկս այլ ոչ թե ի նպաստ, ինչն էլ ի վերջո գիտությունը բերում կանգնեցնում է փակուղու առաջ:

----------

յոգի (02.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Օրինա՞կ, ով կարող է վստահորեն հայտարարել, որ իր համար ամեն բան պարզ է՞:


Բան չունեմ ասելու, շատ բան դեռ պարզ չէ, այդ թվում՝ կյանքի *ծագման* հետ կապված գրեթե բոլոր հարցերը: Բայց էվոլյուցիան փաստ է:





> Այդ կարգի գիտնականներին, անձամբ ես, դժվարությամ կկոչեմ գիտնականներ: Գիտնականը իրավունք չունի հետազոտության առարկային մոտենալ՝ ունենալով համոզմունքային սահմանափակումներ: Շատ եւ շատ գիտնականներ փորձում են պարզել ոչ թե կյանքի առաջացման առեղծվածը, այլ ամեն գնով փորձում են գտնվել արարչագործությանը հակառակվող դիրքերում կարծես գործում են ի հեճուկս այլ ոչ թե ի նպաստ, ինչն էլ ի վերջո գիտությունը բերում կանգնեցնում է փակուղու առաջ:


Կակ ռազ հակառակն ա  :Wink:  Գիտնականները ուսումնասիրություններ են կատարում ու ստացված արդյունքների հիման վրա անում համապատասխան եզրակացություններ, ասենք՝ ԴՆԹ-ի միջոցով պարզում մի օրգանիզմի «բարեկամական» կապերը մյուսի հետ  :Smile:

----------

kyahi (30.05.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Այդ կարգի գիտնականներին, անձամբ ես, դժվարությամ կկոչեմ գիտնականներ: Գիտնականը իրավունք չունի հետազոտության առարկային մոտենալ՝ ունենալով համոզմունքային սահմանափակումներ: Շատ եւ շատ գիտնականներ փորձում են պարզել ոչ թե կյանքի առաջացման առեղծվածը, այլ ամեն գնով փորձում են գտնվել արարչագործությանը հակառակվող դիրքերում կարծես գործում են ի հեճուկս այլ ոչ թե ի նպաստ, ինչն էլ ի վերջո գիտությունը բերում կանգնեցնում է փակուղու առաջ:


Այտեղ գիտնականի խնդիրը չէ, ուղղակի մարդիկ են ծայրահեղացնում ամեն ինչ, եթե գիտնականը ասում ա, որ աստված կապ չունի մարդու ստեղծման հետ բոլորը ասում են, որ գիտնականը աստծուն ա դեմ ու տանում են նրան ինչը դու ես ասում, ես օրինակ դեռ չեմ նկատել, որ նման բաների են բերում գիտնականները , ուղղակի պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ գիտնականները հակված են առողջ դատել ու բնականաբար մերժում են բոլոր հարցերում աստծո դերը:

----------

Skeptic (30.05.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Չամիչ ջան, կրեացիոնիզմի առանցքային հիմնադրույթն էն ա, որ բոլոր բույսերն ու կենդանիները ստեղծվել են էնպես, ինչպես որ կան հիմա՝ առանց էվոլյուցիոն փոխակերպումների: Խոսքս դրա մասին էր:


Gardmanian Կարծիք հայտնելուց առաջ հարկ է ծանոթ լինել  քննարկվող նյութին։Կրեացիոն տեսությունը չի ժխտում միկրոէվոլիուցիան.օրինակ՝ շնից  կարող էր  ՙքամվել՚ գայլ։ Բայց  Սիրամարգից՝ ավանակ, կամ հակառակը  ոչ մի կերպ չես ՙքամի՚, սրա մասին կարելի է կրկեսում պատմել։
Կամ, գոնե կարո՞ղ ես ասել, թէ կոնկրետ ի՞նչն ու ով է հերքել։
 երկրագնդի սառչելու տվյալներին ծանո՞թ ես։ Տեղյակ ես արդյոք, որ երկիրը Արեգակից  ավելի քիչ  ջերմություն է կլանում՝ քան  ծաղսում է սառը տիեզերքում(ուզում՞ ես կոնկրետ  թվերը նշեմ)ու վաղուց արդեն երկիրը պիտի կորցրած լիներ իր ընդերքի ջերմությունը ու սառը գունդ դարձած լիներ։
Գիտես արդյո՞ք, որ երկրակեղևի ամրությունը թույլ չի տալիս, որ  նա իր ներսում  30 հազար տարուց ավել  նավթի  ու գազի ճնշում պարփակի... ու էլի շաաաաատ սենց բաներ։
Հիմա դու հերքի, ես էլ սիրով լսեմ, եթե իհարկե արժանահավատ  հերքումներ կներկայացնես։

----------

Freeman (23.07.2010), յոգի (02.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բան չունեմ ասելու, շատ բան դեռ պարզ չէ, այդ թվում՝ կյանքի *ծագման* հետ կապված գրեթե բոլոր հարցերը: Բայց էվոլյուցիան փաստ է:


Եթե փաստ լիներ  այդքան վիճահարույց չէր լինի եւ այդքան ընդվզում չէր առաջացնի:




> Կակ ռազ հակառակն ա  Գիտնականները ուսումնասիրություններ են կատարում ու ստացված արդյունքների հիման վրա անում համապատասխան եզրակացություններ, ասենք՝ ԴՆԹ-ի միջոցով պարզում մի օրգանիզմի «բարեկամական» կապերը մյուսի հետ


Կակ ռազ հակառակն ա :Smile:  օրինակ դիտարկենք հոգեբուժության բնագավառը: Այդ բնագավառում գործունեություն ծավալող գիտնականները մի շարք հոգեկան հիվանդությունների առաջացման պատճառը տեսնում են՝ ուղեղում  ինչ որ քիմիական բալանսի խախտումը: Մինչդեռ, գոյություն չունի ոչ մի դիագնոստիկ մեխանիզմ, որը կարող է ցույց տալ վերոհիշյալ քիմիական բալանսի վիճակը: Դեպորսիան փորձում են բուժել հակադեպրեսանտներով, սակայն ոչ մի դագնոստիկա չկա, որի օգնությամբ կարելի է ստուգել հիվանդի վիճակը՝ նախքան բուժումը եւ բուժումից հետո: Այսինքն, մի ողջ գիտության  ճյուղ կարելի է ասել հիմնված է ենթադրությունների, այլ ոչ թե փաստերի վրա: Այստեղ ակնհայտորեն աչէի է զարնում սահմանափակող համոզմունքներով առաջնորդվելը:

----------

յոգի (02.06.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Կրեացիոն տեսությունը չի ժխտում միկրոէվոլիուցիան.օրինակ՝ շնից  կարող էր  ՙքամվել՚ գայլ։ Բայց  Սիրամարգից՝ ավանակ, կամ հակառակը  ոչ մի կերպ չես ՙքամի՚, սրա մասին կարելի է կրկեսում պատմել։


Vook ջան, իսկ կրեացիոնիզմը մակրոէվոլյուցիան ժխտու՞մ է:

Էստեղ, ինձ թվում է, չարժե պնդել, թե կրեացիոնիզմը զուտ կրոնականա, որովհետև կրեացիոնիզմի տարբեր ճյուղեր կան՝ կրոնական կրեացիոնիզմ (ամեն կրոնի համար տարբերվող), գիտական կրեացիոնիզմ (որով լուրջ գիտնականներ են զբաղված) և այլն:

Իմ կարծիքով (կարող է սխալվեմ, էդ դեպքում՝ «իմ համար») կրեացիոնիզմի հիմնական գաղափարը աշխարհի արարումնա Աստծո կողմից, որը ստեղծվելա իդեալական ու ձգտումա անկարգավորվածության: Այսինքն նույնիսկ էվոլյուցիան, որը ընթանումա, գնումա ոչ թե կյանքի զարգացման ու կատարելագործման, այլ` անկարգավորվածության ուղով (դա փաստումա տեսակների քանակի ավելացումը, մուտացիաների քանակի ավելացումը և այլն):

 Իդեալական կյանքը հետզհետե քայքայվում է ու դառնում քաոտիկ: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, նույնը փաստում ա նաև թերմոդինամիկայի երկրորդ օրենքը (էնթրոպիայի աճի օրենքը), որ ցանկացած համակարգ ձգտումա անկարգավորվածության, դեպի էնթրոպիայի աճը: 
Մենք գտնվում ենք հետզհետե ավերվող կյանքում, որը ժամանակին իդեալական էր... :Smile:

----------

Freeman (23.07.2010), յոգի (02.06.2010), Շինարար (30.05.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Vook ջան, իսկ կրեացիոնիզմը մակրոէվոլյուցիան ժխտու՞մ է:


Մակրոեվոլյուցիա ՝ այսինքն  մի տեսակից, այլ տեսակի առաջացու՞մ։ իհարկե  մերժում է, Դատարկություն ջան։ Կրեացիոն տեսությունը ընդունում է միայն տեսակի ներսում որոշակի փոփոխությունների առկայությունը։Կրեացիոն տեսանկայն հիմնական առանցքը դա ժամանակի խիստ սղությունն է, որի դեպքում, անհնար էր մի տեսակից մյուսի անցումը։


> Էստեղ, ինձ թվում է, չարժե պնդել, թե կրեացիոնիզմը զուտ կրոնականա,


Դե իհարկե չարժե։իսկ ո՞վ է դա պնդել։Կրեոցիոնիստը կարող է  հավատացյալ չլինել, սակայն ամեն դետքում, նրա գիտական աշխատանքները  տանում են դեպի Աստվածաշնչի համաձայնության։ Այլ բան է իմանալ ՆՐԱ մասին ՝այլ բան է հավատալ Նրան։Թեպետ և Աստվածաշունչն ինքը վկայում է, որ
*ՙերկրային գիտությամբ անհնար է ճանաչել Աստծուն՚*


> Իմ կարծիքով (կարող է սխալվեմ, էդ դեպքում՝ «իմ համար») կրեացիոնիզմի հիմնական գաղափարը աշխարհի արարումնա Աստծո կողմից, որը ստեղծվելա իդեալական ու ձգտումա անկարգավորվածության: Այսինքն նույնիսկ էվոլյուցիան, որը ընթանումա, գնումա ոչ թե կյանքի զարգացման ու կատարելագործման, այլ` անկարգավորվածության ուղով (դա փաստումա տեսակների քանակի ավելացումը, մուտացիաների քանակի ավելացումը և այլն):
> 
>  Իդեալական կյանքը հետզհետե քայքայվում է ու դառնում քաոտիկ: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, նույնը փաստում ա նաև թերմոդինամիկայի երկրորդ օրենքը (էնթրոպիայի աճի օրենքը), որ ցանկացած համակարգ ձգտումա անկարգավորվածության, դեպի էնթրոպիայի աճը: 
> Մենք գտնվում ենք հետզհետե ավերվող կյանքում, որը ժամանակին իդեալական էր...


Բան չասեցի։
Նաև հենց այս արտահայտումդ է վկայում, որ մեր ետևում  այդքան շատ ժամանակ չենք ունեցել, որքան որ  ասում են (4.5 մլրդ. տ)

----------

յոգի (02.06.2010), Չամիչ (30.05.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Մենք գտնվում ենք հետզհետե ավերվող կյանքում, որը ժամանակին իդեալական էր...


Իսկ ես գտնում եմ, որ այն հիմա էլ իդեալական է: Պարզապես մեզ թվում է, թե ամբողջաշխարհը մեր շուրջ է պտտվում, բայց դա այդպես չէ: Եթե դիտարկենք ամբողջ Տիեզերքը և մեզ` որպես նրա միայն մի փոքրկ,բայց անբաժանելի մասնիկ,, կհասկանանք, որ իրականում ապրում ենք կատարելության մեջ :Wink: :

----------

Դատարկություն (30.05.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Մակրոեվոլյուցիա ՝ այսինքն  մի տեսակից, այլ տեսակի առաջացու՞մ։ իհարկե  մերժում է, Դատարկություն ջան։ Կրեացիոն տեսությունը ընդունում է միայն տեսակի ներսում որոշակի փոփոխությունների առկայությունը։


Իսկ հնարավոր չի՞ մակրոէվոլյուցիան էլ ընդունել, միայն թե Աստծո մասնակցությամբ: Այսինքն ինչպե՞ս մի տեսակից մյուսը: Ես ավելի շատ կասեի մի տիպից մյուսը, թե չէ տեսակը որ լինի, ձեր նշած գայլն ու շունը չի համապատասխանի միկրոէվոլյուցիային :Smile: 



> Բան չասեցի։
> Նաև հենց այս արտահայտումդ է վկայում, որ մեր ետևում  այդքան շատ ժամանակ չենք ունեցել, որքան որ  ասում են (4.5 մլրդ. տ)


Երկրորդ պարբերությունից  գրառումս ձեր գրառմանը չէր վերաբերում, այլ ընդհանուր իմ կարծիքն էի արտահայտում թեմայի վերաբերյալ: Էնպես որ ես դրանով ձեր կարծիքին չէի հակառակվում :Smile:  :Blush: 



> Իսկ ես գտնում եմ, որ այն հիմա էլ իդեալական է: Պարզապես մեզ թվում է, թե ամբողջաշխարհը մեր շուրջ է պտտվում, բայց դա այդպես չէ: Եթե դիտարկենք ամբողջ Տիեզերքը և մեզ` որպես նրա միայն մի փոքրկ,բայց անբաժանելի մասնիկ,, կհասկանանք, որ իրականում ապրում ենք կատարելության մեջ:


Ահա, հնարավոր է, բայց քանի որ կրեացիոնիզմը  շեշտը դնում է նաև կենդանի նյութի ստեղծման վրա, իսկ մեզ հայտնի կենդանի աշխարհը դեռևս Երկրի վրա է, դրա համար ենք մենք համարում, որ տիեզերքը մեր շուրջն է պտտվում ու անկարգավորվածությունը առավել շատ կյանքին վերաբերագրելով, Երկիրը համարում ենք էվոլյուցիոն պրոցեսի կենտրոնը :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Gardmanian Կարծիք հայտնելուց առաջ հարկ է ծանոթ լինել  քննարկվող նյութին։Կրեացիոն տեսությունը չի ժխտում միկրոէվոլիուցիան.օրինակ՝ շնից  կարող էր  ՙքամվել՚ գայլ։ Բայց  Սիրամարգից՝ ավանակ, կամ հակառակը  ոչ մի կերպ չես ՙքամի՚, *սրա մասին կարելի է կրկեսում պատմել։*


Ես չգիտեի, որ երբ գիտնականների գերակշիռ մասը ազատ ժամանակ ա ունենում, աշխատում ա որպես ծաղրածու, ակրոբատ կամ վարժեցնող...



> Կամ, գոնե կարո՞ղ ես ասել, թէ կոնկրետ ի՞նչն ու ով է հերքել։


Ոչ թե ինչ-որ բան մտադրված հերքվել ա, այլ` հաստատվել ա էվոլյուցիայի փաստը, որն արդեն ինքնըստինքյան հերքում ա շատ բաներ:



> երկրագնդի սառչելու տվյալներին ծանո՞թ ես։ Տեղյակ ես արդյոք, որ երկիրը Արեգակից  ավելի քիչ  ջերմություն է կլանում՝ քան  ծաղսում է սառը տիեզերքում(ուզում՞ ես կոնկրետ  թվերը նշեմ)


Էդպիսի բան լսել եմ, բայց վստահ եմ, որ դա ունի գիտական բացատրություն, ուղղակի շատ ափսոս, որ դրա մասնագետը չեմ: 



> ...ու վաղուց արդեն երկիրը պիտի կորցրած լիներ իր ընդերքի ջերմությունը ու սառը գունդ դարձած լիներ։
> Գիտես արդյո՞ք, որ երկրակեղևի ամրությունը թույլ չի տալիս, որ  նա իր ներսում  30 հազար տարուց ավել  նավթի  ու գազի ճնշում պարփակի... ու էլի շաաաաատ սենց բաներ։


Կխնդրեի նշել վերջին երկու պնդումների աղբյուրները /եթե դժվար չի/



> Հիմա դու հերքի, ես էլ սիրով լսեմ, եթե իհարկե արժանահավատ  հերքումներ կներկայացնես։


Եթե ես ունեմ A պնդման ապացույցները, որոնք միաժամանակ հանդիսանում են B պնդման հերքումները, ապա ինձ պետք չի նորից ուսումնասիրել B պնդումը...  :Wink:  Բայց ոնց խոստացել եմ, նշածդ գրքերը կկարդամ:

----------

kyahi (31.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

"Կրեացիոն տեսություն" արտահայտութոյւնը սխալ արտահայտություն է… տեսությունը գիտական կատեգորիա է և այն պետք է լինի հաստատվող կամ ժխտվող… "կրեացիոն տեսությունը" հնարավոր չէ հաստատել, ապացուցել, կամ ժխտել, այդ իսկ պատճառով այն տեսություն անվանել չի կարելի… 

"կրեացիոն տեսությունը" դա կրոնական կատեգորիա է, ավելի ճիշտ կրոնական-արմատական, որը կրոնական ֆունդամենտալիստների ձեռքում ծառայում է քաղաքական ազդեցությամբ իշխանություն ձեռք բերելու համար… ուղեղների լվացման միջոցով…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:48 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:32 ----------




> Vook ջան, իսկ կրեացիոնիզմը մակրոէվոլյուցիան ժխտու՞մ է:
> 
> Էստեղ, ինձ թվում է, չարժե պնդել, թե կրեացիոնիզմը զուտ կրոնականա, որովհետև կրեացիոնիզմի տարբեր ճյուղեր կան՝ կրոնական կրեացիոնիզմ (ամեն կրոնի համար տարբերվող), գիտական կրեացիոնիզմ (որով լուրջ գիտնականներ են զբաղված) և այլն:
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով (կարող է սխալվեմ, էդ դեպքում՝ «իմ համար») կրեացիոնիզմի հիմնական գաղափարը աշխարհի արարումնա Աստծո կողմից, որը ստեղծվելա իդեալական ու ձգտումա անկարգավորվածության: Այսինքն նույնիսկ էվոլյուցիան, որը ընթանումա, գնումա ոչ թե կյանքի զարգացման ու կատարելագործման, այլ` անկարգավորվածության ուղով (դա փաստումա տեսակների քանակի ավելացումը, մուտացիաների քանակի ավելացումը և այլն):
> 
>  Իդեալական կյանքը հետզհետե քայքայվում է ու դառնում քաոտիկ: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, նույնը փաստում ա նաև թերմոդինամիկայի երկրորդ օրենքը (էնթրոպիայի աճի օրենքը), որ ցանկացած համակարգ ձգտումա անկարգավորվածության, դեպի էնթրոպիայի աճը: 
> Մենք գտնվում ենք հետզհետե ավերվող կյանքում, որը ժամանակին իդեալական էր...


Չէ ապեր, "իդեալական" հասկացություն գոյություն չունի… եթե իդեալական հասկացություն լիներ ապա փոփոխություն չէր լինի … կրեացիոնիզմը զուտ կրոնական մոտեցում է և եթե որոշ գիտնականներ զբաղվում են դրանով դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ այն կարող է գիտական հիմք ունենալ… բացառված է … գիտությունը բացատրություն է տալիս, մինչդեռ կրեացիոնիզմը պրակտիկորեն բացառում է բացատրությունը և ստիպում "հավատալ" հենվելով գիտական փաստերի բացակայության վրա…

… սա անընդունելի է

----------

kyahi (31.05.2010), Quyr Qery (14.03.2020), Skeptic (31.05.2010), Դատարկություն (31.05.2010)

----------


## Vook

> … սա անընդունելի է


Անընդունելի ա բա ի՞նչ ա։ Հիմա ՙկրեացիոն տեսություն ՚ ը քո  գրառման մեջ փոխարինում ենք  ՙԷվոլիուցիոն տեսությամբ՚ ու ամեն ինչ ընկնում է իր տեղը։ Դրանից լավ   ՙուղեղների լվացում ՚   տեսություն, դեռ չի դիտվել երկրի վրա։
Իսկ կրեացիոն փաստերը լիքն են  ու համոզիչ, ի տարբերություն  էվոլիուցիոնի։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  04:03 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:54 ----------




> հաստատվել ա էվոլյուցիայի փաստը, որն արդեն ինքնըստինքյան հերքում ա շատ բաներ:


 Չեմ հասկանում ինչքա՞ն կարելի է բութ կացնով հարվածել նույն տեղին։Ըն*գ*եր  ջան,  
*էվոլյության չի հաստատվել ու փաստ չի,
էվոլյության չի հաստատվել ու փաստ չի 
էվոլյության չի հաստատվել ու փաստ չի 
էվոլյության չի հաստատվել ու փաստ չի * 
այն շարքային տեսություն է՝ ենթադրություն  ու վառ երևակայություն։

----------

Չամիչ (31.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անընդունելի ա բա ի՞նչ ա։ Հիմա ՙկրեացիոն տեսություն ՚ ը քո  գրառման մեջ փոխարինում ենք  ՙԷվոլիուցիոն տեսությամբ՚ ու ամեն ինչ ընկնում է իր տեղը։ Դրանից լավ   ՙուղեղների լվացում ՚   տեսություն, դեռ չի դիտվել երկրի վրա։
> Իսկ կրեացիոն փաստերը լիքն են  ու համոզիչ, ի տարբերություն  էվոլիուցիոնի։
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  04:03 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:54 ----------
> 
> 
>  Չեմ հասկանում ինչքա՞ն կարելի է բութ կացնով հարվածել նույն տեղին։Ըն*գ*եր  ջան,  
> *էվոլյության չի հաստատվել ու փաստ չի,
> էվոլյության չի հաստատվել ու փաստ չի 
> ...


վօօկ ջան, թեման բացված է կրոնի բաժնում ու եթե Կրեացիոնը տեսություն լիներ, ապա պտի բացված լիներ գիտության բաժնում… կարաս գիտույան բաժնում էլ բացես, խնդիր չկա,բայց դրանից այն տեսություն չի դառնա… փաստ չկա ապեր… ու դրանում ոչ ոք մեղավոր չի… կրեացիոն տեսությունը աստվածաշնչի հիման վրա է, որը կրոն է… էվորլյուցիան էլ "թ"-ով չի գրվում ու փաստերն էլ կան ուղղակի դու ոչ միայն չգիտես այլ չես էլ ուզում իմանալ… եթե դու կյանքումդ բժշկի գնացած կաս ու դեղ խմել ես, ապա դու ընդումում ես էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը… եթե չես ընդունում, բժշկի չգնաս, ժամանակակից բժշկությունն ու դեղագործությունը հիմնված է էվոլյուցիոն տեսության վրա, այլ ոչ թե կրեացիոնի վրա… sorry

----------

EgoBrain (31.05.2010), kyahi (31.05.2010), Quyr Qery (14.03.2020), Skeptic (31.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Չեմ հասկանում ինչքա՞ն կարելի է բութ կացնով հարվածել նույն տեղին։Ըն*գ*եր  ջան,  
> *էվոլյության չի հաստատվել ու փաստ չի,
> էվոլյության չի հաստատվել ու փաստ չի 
> էվոլյության չի հաստատվել ու փաստ չի 
> էվոլյության չի հաստատվել ու փաստ չի * 
> այն շարքային տեսություն է՝ ենթադրություն  ու վառ երևակայություն։


Մի հատ լավ ու մատչելի լեզվով գրած սայթ խորհուրդ կտայի, չնայած երևի չես մտնի` «կանխակալությանս» պատճառով: Ամեն դեպքում, *ահա*:
Իսկ *էստեղ* կարող ես ծանոթանալ կրթության մեջ կրեացիոնիզմի վտանգավորության մասին Եվրոպայի Խորհրդի բանաձևին /ռուսերեն/: *Սա* էլ դրա օրիգինալն է /անգլերեն/ պաշտոնական սայթում:

----------

EgoBrain (31.05.2010), kyahi (31.05.2010), Mephistopheles (31.05.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Չէ ապեր, "իդեալական" հասկացություն գոյություն չունի… եթե իդեալական հասկացություն լիներ ապա փոփոխություն չէր լինի … կրեացիոնիզմը զուտ կրոնական մոտեցում է և եթե որոշ գիտնականներ զբաղվում են դրանով դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ այն կարող է գիտական հիմք ունենալ… բացառված է … գիտությունը բացատրություն է տալիս, մինչդեռ կրեացիոնիզմը պրակտիկորեն բացառում է բացատրությունը և ստիպում "հավատալ" հենվելով գիտական փաստերի բացակայության վրա…
> … սա անընդունելի է


Ահա, հասկացա, «իդեալականը» սխալ ասեցի: Լավ էսպես ասեմ. իմ կարծիքով ավելի կազմակերպված ու կարգավորված է ստեղծվել ու քանի գնում ոչ թե կարգավորվում է, այլ` հակառակը :Smile: 

Փաստորեն, ինչպես հասկացա, եթե մենք փորձում ենք բացատրել, կամ ինչ-որ ապացույցներ գտնել «կրեացիոնիզմի» հիմնավորման համար, դա արդեն կրեացիոնիզմ չի՞:




> էվոլյության չի հաստատվել ու փաստ չի


Ես էլ սրան չեմ հավատում, էվոլյուցիան փաստա ու հաստատված, ախր դա էնքան պարզ բան ա, որ ինչ-որ մասնագիտական իմացություն պետք չի այն տեսնելու համար :Smile:

----------

Skeptic (31.05.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Մի հատ լավ ու մատչելի լեզվով գրած սայթ խորհուրդ կտայի, չնայած երևի չես մտնի` «կանխակալությանս» պատճառով: Ամեն դեպքում, *ահա*:


Gardmanian Ջան քո ու էվ. տեսության փաստերը էսպիսի մոլտիկների վրա՞ են հիմնված, թէ ավելի լուրջ փաստեր էլ ունեք։
Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես կարդացի հղումդ։ Իսկ դու, լավ կլիներ, որ  անընդհատ կրկնվելուց բացի, կարդաիր իմ  տեղադրած նյութերը՝ նամանավանդ երկրորդը ։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:33 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:27 ----------




> եթե դու կյանքումդ բժշկի գնացած կաս ու դեղ խմել ես, ապա դու ընդումում ես էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը… եթե չես ընդունում, բժշկի չգնաս, ժամանակակից բժշկությունն ու դեղագործությունը հիմնված է էվոլյուցիոն տեսության վրա, այլ ոչ թե կրեացիոնի վրա… sorry


Սա օրինակ չի որ դու բերել ես։Նախ  ես անձամբ շատ բժիշկների գիտեմ որ  իրենք չեն հավատում էվոլյուցիոն  տեսությանդ։Հետո՝  բժշկի գնալը կապել էվ. ի ընդունման հետ՝ էս արդեն լրիվ  վերջն էր։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:34 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:33 ----------




> Ես էլ սրան չեմ հավատում, էվոլյուցիան փաստա ու հաստատված, ախր դա էնքան պարզ բան ա, որ ինչ-որ մասնագիտական իմացություն պետք չի այն տեսնելու համար


Դատարկություն ջան էդքան շուտ շուտ սկզբունքներդ ու տեսակետներդ փոխելով հեռու չես գնա։

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Դատարկություն ջան էդքան շուտ շուտ սկզբունքներդ ու տեսակետներդ փոխելով հեռու չես գնա։


 Կասե՞ք, թե ես որտեղ իմ սկզբունքը փոխեցի :Smile:  Ես վերևում էլ եմ նշել, որ էվոլյուցիայի տեսությունը ընդունում եմ, չնայած մի փոքր այլ կերպ`



> Այսինքն նույնիսկ *էվոլյուցիան*,* որը ընթանումա*, գնումա ոչ թե կյանքի զարգացման ու կատարելագործման, այլ` անկարգավորվածության ուղով (դա փաստումա տեսակների քանակի ավելացումը, մուտացիաների քանակի ավելացումը և այլն):

----------


## Vook

[/COLOR]


> Կասե՞ք, թե ես որտեղ իմ սկզբունքը փոխեցի Ես վերևում էլ եմ նշել, որ էվոլյուցիայի տեսությունը ընդունում եմ, չնայած մի փոքր այլ կերպ`


 


> Այո` 4 հիմնական տարրերից ու մնացած տարրերից, որոնց քանակը քիչ է, սակայն իրենց նշանակությամբ ոչ մի բանով չեն զիջում առաջին 4ին` P, S, Mg, Cu, Fe, Zn, Na, K, Ca, Mo, Cl, Br և այլն: Այսինքն եթե լիպիդ է, օրինակ` լեցիտին` առանց ֆոսֆորի չի կազմվի, եթե սպիտակուց է` հաստատ ծծումբ պարունակող ամինաթթուներ կլինեն ու էսպիսի բազմաթիվ օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել: Կազմության միասնականությունը դեռ Օպարինյան տեսությունը չի հաստատում, չնայած, չի էլ մերժում, նույն կերպ էլ կարող են կրեացիոնիստները ասել` քանի որ ամեն բան ունի նման կառուցվածք, ուրեմն` ավելի ենթադրելի է, որ նրանց սկիզբը Միասնական է:





> էվոլյուցիան փաստա ու հաստատված, ախր դա էնքան պարզ բան ա


Բայց ոնց որ էդքան էլ պարզ չէր. չէ՞։

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Բայց ոնց որ էդքան էլ պարզ չէր. չէ՞։


Օպարինի տեսությունը էվոլյուցիայի հետ ինչի՞ եք խառնում :Smile:  Նա բիոքիմիական էվոլյուցիայի տեսություններից ա, բացատրումա կյանքի ծագումը, որը շատ էվոլյուցիոնիստներ չեն ընդունում (կոնկրետ Օպարինի տեսությունը, ոչ թե բիոքիմիական էվոլյուցիան), ընդամենը էվոլյուցիայի նախասկիզբն է փորձում բացատրել: Դրանից առաջվա գրառումները որ նայեք, էնտեղ ես էվոլյուցիան էի հիմնավորում :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Gardmanian Ջան քո ու էվ. տեսության փաստերը էսպիսի մոլտիկների վրա՞ են հիմնված, թէ ավելի լուրջ փաստեր էլ ունեք։
> Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես կարդացի հղումդ։ Իսկ դու, լավ կլիներ, որ  անընդհատ կրկնվելուց բացի, կարդաիր իմ  տեղադրած նյութերը՝ նամանավանդ երկրորդը ։


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  Փաստորեն մենակ homepage-ն ես նայել, եթե ասում ես, որ էվոլյուցիայի փաստերը մուլտիկների վրա են հիմնված...
Հազար անգամ ասեցի, կկարդամ: Իսկ կրկնվելուս պատճառն իմ կարծիքով էն ա, որ ես չեմ փորձում որևէ *փաստարկներ* կամ *«*փաստեր*»* ման գալ, որպեսզի հաստատեմ ինչ-որ մեկի կամ ոմանց *եզրակացությունը*, քանի որ, սովորաբար, եզրակացությունն է արվում փաստերի հիման վրա, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը:  :Wink:

----------

kyahi (31.05.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը հիմա ամենանորմալ և մարդու խելքին մոտիկ բացատրությունն է տալիս կյանքի առաջացման և զարգացման վերաբերյալ: Մի բան չեմ հասկանում, Vook դու հավատում ես, որ աշխարհը ստեղծվեց յոթ օրում ու ինչ-որ մեկի կողքից ստեղծվեց երկրորդ մարդը՞՞՞՞՞/ առջինն էլ անհայտ ճանապարհով է առաջացել/…հետաքրքիր և միևնույն ժամանակ ահնեթեթ մոտեցում է, օրինակ ես երբեք չեմ հասկացել թե՞ դա ոնց է հնարավոր, դե իհարկե կարող ես ասել աստված ամենազոր է դրա համար, բայց դե եթե ինձ աստված խելք է տվել, որ ես մտածեմ ու գիտակցեմ թե ինչ է իմ շուրջը կատարվում, ապա ես դա չեմ ընդունում, դե եթե հասարակ մահկանացու լինելով ես դա չեմ հասկանում ուրեմն ես պետք է հասկանամ այն ինչը իմ խելքին հասու է, այն է էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, որը համաձայնի, որ ավելի ճիշտ հիմնավորում է տալիս կյանքի մասին, իսկ քննարկվող տեսությունը կրոնական հողի վրա է հետևաբար հիմնավում է անորոշության վրա ու ամեն չլուծված հարցի համար բերում է աստծո գաղափարը, որը լուրջ հետազոտությունների համար հիմք չի ծառայում հետևությունների վրա:

----------


## Vook

> Փաստորեն մենակ homepage-ն ես նայել, եթե ասում ես, որ էվոլյուցիայի փաստերը մուլտիկների վրա են հիմնված...


Չէ փաստորեն նյութն էլ կարդացի։Մի  գրական մուլտիպլիկացիա էլ էն էր։


> ես չեմ փորձում որևէ *փաստարկներ* կամ *«*փաստեր*»* ման գալ, որպեսզի հաստատեմ ինչ-որ մեկի կամ ոմանց *եզրակացությունը*,


Բա որ փաստեր չես ման գալիս, կամ ման եկել, էդ ու՞մ  փաստերով ես պնդում, որ  էվոլյուցիան իրականություն է, չլինի սեփական փորձերով ես համոզվել։ :Think:

----------


## Vook

> Էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը հիմա ամենանորմալ և մարդու խելքին մոտիկ բացատրությունն է տալիս կյանքի առաջացման և զարգացման վերաբերյալ:


 Ուրեմն, խնդրենք էվոլյուցիոնիստներին, որ իրենք իրենց ձեռքով  որևէ մեծ ու երևացող տեղում,  սևով սպիտակի վրա գրեն ,որ՝  *էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը չի տալիս կյանքի առաջացման  լուծումը։*Իսկ զարգացման մասին էլ հենց խոսում ենք։


> Մի բան չեմ հասկանում, Vook դու հավատում ես, որ աշխարհը ստեղծվեց յոթ օրում ու ինչ-որ մեկի կողքից ստեղծվեց երկրորդ մարդը՞՞՞՞՞/ առջինն էլ անհայտ ճանապարհով է առաջացել/…հետաքրքիր և միևնույն ժամանակ ահնեթեթ մոտեցում է,


 ես էլ մի բան չեմ հասկանում kyahi դու էլ հավատում ես, որ  ծիրանի ծառից մի միլիարդ տարի հետո  մարդ կառաջանա՞ ( / առջինն էլ անհայտ ճանապարհով է առաջացել/…)Իմիջայլոց ծիրանենին բավական ավելի կենսաբանական կշիռ ունի, քան ենթադրվող սկզբնական  սպիտակուցի մոլեկուլը։



> օրինակ ես երբեք չեմ հասկացել թե՞ դա ոնց է հնարավոր, դե իհարկե կարող ես ասել աստված ամենազոր է դրա համար, բայց դե եթե ինձ աստված խելք է տվել, որ ես մտածեմ ու գիտակցեմ թե ինչ է իմ շուրջը կատարվում,
>  ապա ես դա չեմ ընդունում, դե եթե հասարակ մահկանացու լինելով ես դա չեմ հասկանում ուրեմն ես պետք է հասկանամ այն ինչը իմ խելքին հասու է,


Առանց հասկանալու էլ թէ մարդն ինչպես ստեղծվեց կարելի է նորմալ ապրել Ինչպես որ մինչև հիմա ենք ապրել  ու  մեր շուրջը ահակին  ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան հասկանալու՝  քան մարդու ստեղծման սխեման։


> էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, որը համաձայնի, որ ավելի ճիշտ հիմնավորում է տալիս կյանքի մասին,


 արի կլինի դու համաձայնի որ չի տալիս


> իսկ քննարկվող տեսությունը կրոնական հողի վրա է


Կրոնական հողի վրա չէ երբեք։

----------


## Skeptic

> Չէ փաստորեն նյութն էլ կարդացի։Մի  գրական մուլտիպլիկացիա էլ էն էր։


Դե ես ոչ ուզում եմ, ոչ էլ, ըստ ամենայնի, կարող եմ քո համոզմունքները փոխել: Եթե դու էդ բոլորը «գրական մուլտիպլիկացիա» ես համարում, դա քո իրավանքն ա...  :Mda: 



> Բա որ փաստեր չես ման գալիս, կամ ման եկել, էդ ու՞մ  փաստերով ես պնդում, որ  էվոլյուցիան իրականություն է, չլինի սեփական փորձերով ես համոզվել։


Խնդրում եմ գրածներս մի աղավաղի ու նախադասություններս մի կիսի, միտքս էն էր, որ տրամաբանող մարդիկ հավաքում ու ուսումնասիրում են փաստեր, որոնց հիման վրա անում են համապատասխան եզրակացություններ, այլ ոչ թե օդից վերցրած ու ոչ մի բանով չհաստատված «եզրակացության» համար «փաստեր» փնտրում, իսկ հաճախ` հորինում, որ էդ «եզրակացությունն» արդարացվի:

----------


## Vook

> միտքս էն էր, որ տրամաբանող մարդիկ հավաքում ու ուսումնասիրում են փաստեր, որոնց հիման վրա անում են համապատասխան եզրակացություններ, այլ ոչ թե օդից վերցրած ու ոչ մի բանով չհաստատված «եզրակացության» համար «փաստեր» փնտրում, իսկ հաճախ` հորինում, որ էդ «եզրակացությունն» արդարացվի:


Մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ հասկանալ թէ ինչ ես ուզում ասել։Բայց երևի  էս հարցս  ասածիդ կվերաբերվի՝  Կրեացիոն ո՞ր  եզրակացոություն ես համարում  օդից կախված։

----------


## kyahi

> Ուրեմն, խնդրենք էվոլյուցիոնիստներին, որ իրենք իրենց ձեռքով  որևէ մեծ ու երևացող տեղում,  սևով սպիտակի վրա գրեն ,որ՝  *էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը չի տալիս կյանքի առաջացման  լուծումը։*Իսկ զարգացման մասին էլ հենց խոսում ենք։


Ոչ մի տեսություն էլ հստակ չի բացատրում կյանքի առաջացումը, բայց եթե էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը հարցերի պատասխաններ է փնտրում դա ավելի նորմալ է, քան հավատալ, որ աստվածն է ստեղծել դա ուղղակի հարցից խուսափելու լավ միջոց է…




> ես էլ մի բան չեմ հասկանում kyahi դու էլ հավատում ես որ ծիրանի ծառից մի միլիարդ տարի հետո մարդ կառաջանա՞ ( / առջինն էլ անհայտ ճանապարհով է առաջացել/…)Իմիջայլոց ծիրանենին բավական ավելի կենսաբանական կշիռ ունի քաան ենթադրվող սկզբնական սպիտակուցի մոլեկուլը։


ի՞նչ դու կարծում ես, որ աստված ուզեց ու ծարանենին առաջացավ :LOL: , բացի այդ ես նման ծայրահեղությունների մեջ չեմ ընկնում, անհիմն ու իբր թե ծիծաղելի կամ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցուցող գրառումներդ ոչ մի բան չեն ասում ինձ…

[QUOTE]Առանց հասկանալու էլ թէ մարդն ինչպես ստեղծվեց կարելի է նորմալ ապրել Ինչպես որ մինչև հիմա ենք ապրել ու *մեր շուրջը ահակին ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան հասկանալու՝ քան մարդու ստեղծման սխեման։*[QUOTE=kyahi;2019850]
էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, որը համաձայնի, որ ավելի ճիշտ հիմնավորում է տալիս կյանքի մասին, Հաաաաա բա իհարկե հանգիստ կարելի է ապրեմ, եթե վախենում ես փորփրել :LOL:  դե կարաս նաև հանգիստ ապրես ազգությունդ ու լեզու չիմանալով ,էդ ավելի հավես ա :LOL:  :LOL: 
Հաշվի առնելով, որ մարդն է ուսումնասիրում, թե ինչը ոնց է առաջացել, երևի տխմարություն կլիներ, եթե ինքը իր առաջացման մասին չմտածեր, առհասարակ նման դիքորոշում առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, դա նման է սրան "նստել թախտին, սպասել բախտին" :LOL:  լինելով բանական մարդ ես, որը ամեն ինչ ուզում է իմանալ հատկապես իր տեսակի առաջացման  մասին ես սրա հետ համաձայն չեմ…



> արի կլինի դու համաձայնի որ չի տալիս


ի դեպ, բանականաբար չեմ համաձայնվի, եթե նույնիսկ երկնքից մանանա թափվեր, ավելի լավ առաջարկ ունեմ դու քո կարծիքին մնա ես իմ, այստեղ ոչ ոք ոչ մեկին չի համոզում, նույնը քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ…



> Կրոնական հողի վրա չէ երբեք։


Ինչքանով, որ ես եմ հասկացել աստծո գոյությամբ են ամեն ինչ բացատրում:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.06.2010), Skeptic (01.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ահա, հասկացա, «իդեալականը» սխալ ասեցի: Լավ էսպես ասեմ. իմ կարծիքով ավելի կազմակերպված ու կարգավորված է ստեղծվել ու քանի գնում ոչ թե կարգավորվում է, այլ` հակառակը
> 
> *Փաստորեն, ինչպես հասկացա, եթե մենք փորձում ենք բացատրել, կամ ինչ-որ ապացույցներ գտնել «կրեացիոնիզմի» հիմնավորման համար, դա արդեն կրեացիոնիզմ չի՞:*
> 
> 
> 
> .......................


Շատ հետաքրքիր բան ես ասում Դատարկություն ջան, "բացատրությունն" ինքնին նշանակում է կազմել տրամաբանական շղթա և փաստերով այն ապացուցել… սա գիտական մոտեցում է և ըստ էության դու առաջարկում ես գիտական միջոցներով ու ճանապարհով ապացուցել կրոնական տեսակետ՝ կրեացիոնիզմ… բարդ բան է… գիտությունը չի կարող ապացուցել աստծո գոյությունը և բանականաբար աստծո կողմից մարդու և ամեն ինչի ստեղծման մեխանիզմը… անշնորհակալ գործ է և անիմաստ… աստծո գոյությունն անապացուցելի է և հենց այս տեսանկյունից էլ արդեն կրեացիոն տեսությունն ապացուցել դառնում է անհնար… բանավեճը վերանում է դրանով…

----------

EgoBrain (01.06.2010), kyahi (01.06.2010), Skeptic (01.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ հասկանալ թէ ինչ ես ուզում ասել։Բայց երևի  էս հարցս  ասածիդ կվերաբերվի՝  Կրեացիոն ո՞ր  եզրակացոություն ես համարում  օդից կախված։


Եթե խոսքը *սրանց* մասին ա, ապա` բոլորը:  :Wink: 
Լավ, գնամ քնելու, վաղը կշարունակենք: Բարի գիշեր  :Bye:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուրեմն, խնդրենք էվոլյուցիոնիստներին, որ իրենք իրենց ձեռքով  որևէ մեծ ու երևացող տեղում,  սևով սպիտակի վրա գրեն ,որ՝  *էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը չի տալիս կյանքի առաջացման  լուծումը։*Իսկ զարգացման մասին էլ հենց խոսում ենք։
>  ես էլ մի բան չեմ հասկանում kyahi դու էլ հավատում ես, որ  ծիրանի ծառից մի միլիարդ տարի հետո  մարդ կառաջանա՞ ( / առջինն էլ անհայտ ճանապարհով է առաջացել/…)Իմիջայլոց ծիրանենին բավական ավելի կենսաբանական կշիռ ունի, քան ենթադրվող սկզբնական  սպիտակուցի մոլեկուլը։
> 
> *Առանց հասկանալու էլ թէ մարդն ինչպես ստեղծվեց կարելի է նորմալ ապրել Ինչպես որ մինչև հիմա ենք ապրել  ու  մեր շուրջը ահակին  ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան հասկանալու՝  քան մարդու ստեղծման սխեման։ արի կլինի դու համաձայնի որ չի տալիսԿրոնական հողի վրա չէ երբեք։*


Կարմիրով գրվածը սխալ արտահայտություն է, էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը լուծում չի տալիս այլ, բացատրություն է տալիս… Կրեացիոնը, բացատրություն  չի տալիս, այլ ասում է "այսպես է ու վերջ"… մարդ բանականի համար սա պետք է որ անընդունելի լինի… հակառակ դեպքում առաջընթաց չեր լինի…

կարող ես չիմանալ, կարող ես ընդունել որ երկիրը տափակ է, առաջ էլ էին այդպես մտածում ու վատ չէինք ապրում… կենդանիներն էլ են այդպես ապրում…

----------

kyahi (01.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Կարմիրով գրվածը սխալ արտահայտություն է, էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը լուծում չի տալիս այլ, բացատրություն է տալիս…


 Լուծում տալը նշանակում է ՝խնդրին լուծում տալ որը նույնն է թէ  բացատրություն տալ։ ու կարմիրով գրածն էլ շատ ճիշտ է  քանի որ  էվոլյոուցիոն տեսությունը պարզապես  կյանքի մեկնարկային մասը  չունի ։ 


> Կրեացիոնը, բացատրություն  չի տալիս, այլ ասում է "այսպես է ու վերջ"… մարդ բանականի համար սա պետք է որ անընդունելի լինի… հակառակ դեպքում առաջընթաց չեր լինի…


Կրեացիոնը լավ էլ բացատրություններ է տալիս, ու շատ տրամաբանական,  նրա հիմնական բացատրությունները  էվոլյուցիայի անհնարինության  մասին են։
Ցավոք ես ձեզանից այդպես էլ ոչ մի փաստարկի պահանջ չստացա։



> կարող ես չիմանալ, կարող ես ընդունել որ երկիրը տափակ է, առաջ էլ էին այդպես մտածում ու վատ չէինք ապրում…


 Ուրեմն, հենց այս ֆորումում նաև, բազմիցս նշվել է, որ երբ  ձեր  կարգի գիտնականների նախահայրերը  իրոք կարծում եին, որ  երկիրը փղերի վրա է  ու տափակ՝ ՙԿրեացիոն նախահայրերը՚ արդեն հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ գիտեին, որ երկիրը կլոր է ու ոչնչից կախված 


> կենդանիներն էլ են այդպես ապրում…


Իսկ կենդանբանական մտքի ժառանգորդները ինչպե՞ս են ապրում։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  06:15 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  06:07 ----------




> աստծո գոյությունն անապացուցելի է և հենց այս տեսանկյունից էլ արդեն կրեացիոն տեսությունն ապացուցել դառնում է անհնար… բանավեճը վերանում է դրանով…


Նորից մի մեծ խնդրանք ունեմ, մի թեմային քննադատելուց առաջ՝  ծանոթացեք դրան։Կրեացիայի նպատակը Աստծո գոյությունը ապացուցելը չի ։Աստծո գոյությունը աքսիոմա է։
Կրեացիոնիստը կարող է ապացուցել, որ  աստվածաշնչյան դեպքերը իրոք կատարվել են, նա կարող է ապացուցել որ երկիրը  բավական երիտասարդ է և վերջապես ՝ կարող է ապացուցել որ  դարվինիզմը  հնարանք է...։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  06:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  06:15 ----------




> Հաաաաա բա իհարկե հանգիստ կարելի է ապրեմ, եթե վախենում ես փորփրել դե կարաս նաև հանգիստ ապրես ազգությունդ ու լեզու չիմանալով ,էդ ավելի հավես ա
> Հաշվի առնելով, որ մարդն է ուսումնասիրում, թե ինչը ոնց է առաջացել, երևի տխմարություն կլիներ, եթե ինքը իր առաջացման մասին չմտածեր, առհասարակ նման դիքորոշում առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, դա նման է սրան "նստել թախտին, սպասել բախտին":


Էս ի՞նչ ծայրահեղ եզրակացություններ արեցիր։Իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա է որ   ուսումնասիրես  ինչը որ քո շուրջն է այդ թվում նաև լեզուդ։
Իսկ թէ ի՞նչպես Աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն... ՝ խոսքս սրա մասին էր։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Լուծում տալը նշանակում է ՝խնդրին լուծում տալ որը նույնն է թէ  բացատրություն տալ։* ու կարմիրով գրածն էլ շատ ճիշտ է  քանի որ  էվոլյոուցիոն տեսությունը պարզապես  կյանքի մեկնարկային մասը  չունի ։ Կրեացիոնը լավ էլ բացատրություններ է տալիս, ու շատ տրամաբանական,  նրա հիմնական բացատրությունները  էվոլյուցիայի անհնարինության  մասին են։
> *Ցավոք ես ձեզանից այդպես էլ ոչ մի փաստարկի պահանջ չստացա։*
>  Ուրեմն, հենց այս ֆորումում նաև, բազմիցս նշվել է, որ երբ  ձեր  կարգի գիտնականների նախահայրերը  իրոք կարծում եին, որ  երկիրը փղերի վրա է  ու տափակ՝ ՙԿրեացիոն նախահայրերը՚ արդեն հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ գիտեին, որ երկիրը կլոր է ու ոչնչից կախված 
> 
> *Իսկ կենդանբանական մտքի ժառանգորդները ինչպե՞ս են ապրում։*


Վուկ ջան, ոչ կրեացիոն տեսությունը ոչ էլ էվոլյուցիան, լուծում չեն տալիս, առավել ևս Կրեացիոն տեսությունը… բացատրություն նշանակում է կազմել տրամաբանական շղթա և հիմնավորել փաստերով… խնդիր դրված չի որ լուծվի… այ էվոլյուցիոն տեսության հիման վրա կարողանում են բժշկական, կենսբանական խնդիրներ լուծել, իսկ կրեացիոն տեսությունը խնդրի լուծման աղբյուր չի հանդիսանում… սա ես չեմ ասում… Կրեացիան բացատրություն չունի… այն դոգմա է… աստված է ստեղծել և վերջ… ոչ աստծուն տեսնող է եղել ոչ էլ արարման ընթացքից հետքեր են մնացել… առայժմ բոլոր հետքերը տանում են կրեացիայի ժխտմանը… գիտությունն իր առաջ խնդիր չի դրել աստծո գոյությունը ժխտելու, այլ խնդիրը բացատրություն տալն է բնական երևույթների ու բնության որի մի մասը կյանքն է…

OK… դե մի հատ փաստարկ բեր որ աշխարհը 10 000 տարեկան է ու էս այն ստեղծվել է 7 օրում… սա էլ քեզ փաստարկի պահանջ… 

…կենդանաբանական մտքի ժառանգորդներն ապրում են գիտության ու քաղաքակրթության զարգացմանը զուգընթաց… մարդը կենդանական ծագում ունի որքան էլ որ քեզ համար սա անընդունելի լինի…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  05:39 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  05:25 ----------




> .......
> 
> [/COLOR]Նորից մի մեծ խնդրանք ունեմ, մի թեմային քննադատելուց առաջ՝  ծանոթացեք դրան։Կրեացիայի նպատակը Աստծո գոյությունը ապացուցելը չի ։*Աստծո գոյությունը աքսիոմա է։*
> Կրեացիոնիստը կարող է ապացուցել, որ  աստվածաշնչյան դեպքերը իրոք կատարվել են, նա կարող է ապացուցել որ երկիրը  բավական երիտասարդ է և վերջապես ՝ *կարող է ապացուցել որ  դարվինիզմը  հնարանք է*...։[COLOR="Silver"]


Աքսիոմա չէ դոգմա… աքսիոման գիտական բնագավառում է լինում այն էլ մաթեմատիկակայի, ոչ թե կրոնի… աստծո գոյությունը կրոնական կատեգորիա է ոչ թե գիտական… կենսաբանության մեջ աքսիոմա հասկացությունը չի ընդունվում, ոչ էլ պատմության կամ երկրաբանության մեջ… այսինքն չես կարող ապացուցել դրա համար էլ ասում ես "աքսիոմա է" … իսկ եթե մաթեմատիկան թողնենք մի կողմ ու կենսաբանական տեսանկյունից բացատրես, կլինի՞… քո ասելով դուրս է գալիս որ աստված դա մաթեմատիկական հասկացնություն է քանի որ աքսիոմա է… աստավածաշնչյան դեպքերն իրոք եղել էն բայց ոչ այնպես ինչպես դուք եք մեկնաբանում … իսկ որ ասում ես երկիրը երիտասարդ է, մոտավորապես քանի՞ տարեկան է ու ինչքան ժամանակում է ստեղծվել ու որտեղից գիտես…

----------

kyahi (01.06.2010), Skeptic (01.06.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> [/COLOR]Էս ի՞նչ ծայրահեղ եզրակացություններ արեցիր։Իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա է որ   ուսումնասիրես  ինչը որ քո շուրջն է այդ թվում նաև լեզուդ։
> *Իսկ թէ ի՞նչպես Աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն... ՝ խոսքս սրա մասին էր։*


Հմմմմմմ չգիտեմ երևի ուշ է եղել լավ չես հասկացել, բայց ես խոսում էի մարդու առաջացման մասին, այո՛, դու ասում ես, որ մարդու առաջացումը պետք չի իմանալ, իսկ ես կրկնում եմ, դա տխմարություն կլիներ, որովհետև մարդն է ուսումնասիրում ամեն ինչի առաջացումը և բնականաբար անհեթեթ կլիներ եթե իր առաջացումը իրեն չհետաքրքրեր ու նա դա չփորձեր պարզել:
Ի դեպ, այս լեզվի պահը ես ուղղակի այնպես բերեցի, ինչպես դու էն ծիրանենու անհեթեթ օրինակը,չնայած որիմ բերած օրինակը ինձ թույլ է տալիս խոսքս շարունակել. հասկացի եթե դու հանգիստ ուզում ես ապրել, առանց իմանալու թե որտեղից ես առաջացել, ապա լեզուն էլ մի կողմ դիր, թե չէ լրիվ ապսուրդ վիճակ կստեղծվի, եթե չիմանաս մարդը ոնց է առաջացել լեզուն չես իմանա :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լուծում տալը նշանակում է ՝խնդրին լուծում տալ որը նույնն է թէ  բացատրություն տալ։ ու կարմիրով գրածն էլ շատ ճիշտ է  քանի որ  էվոլյոուցիոն տեսությունը պարզապես  կյանքի մեկնարկային մասը  չունի ։ Կրեացիոնը լավ էլ բացատրություններ է տալիս, ու շատ տրամաբանական,  նրա հիմնական բացատրությունները  էվոլյուցիայի անհնարինության  մասին են։
> Ցավոք ես ձեզանից այդպես էլ ոչ մի փաստարկի պահանջ չստացա։
>  Ուրեմն, հենց այս ֆորումում նաև, բազմիցս նշվել է, որ երբ  ձեր  կարգի գիտնականների նախահայրերը  իրոք կարծում եին, որ  երկիրը փղերի վրա է  ու տափակ՝ ՙԿրեացիոն նախահայրերը՚ արդեն հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ գիտեին, որ երկիրը կլոր է ու ոչնչից կախված


Բայց ի տարբերություն նույն գիտնականների, ոչ մի հիմնավոր փաստարկ չունեին դա ապացուցելու համար :Wink: 
Էս թեմայի վեճերը լրիվ հիշեցնում են <<Սկզբից հավն էր, թե ձուն>> հարցը, կներեք մեջ ընկնելու համար :Smile:

----------


## Vook

> Հմմմմմմ չգիտեմ երևի ուշ է եղել լավ չես հասկացել, բայց ես խոսում էի մարդու առաջացման մասին, այո՛, դու ասում ես, որ մարդու առաջացումը պետք չի իմանալ, իսկ ես կրկնում եմ, դա տխմարություն կլիներ, որովհետև մարդն է ուսումնասիրում ամեն ինչի առաջացումը և բնականաբար անհեթեթ կլիներ եթե իր առաջացումը իրեն չհետաքրքրեր ու նա դա չփորձեր պարզել:


Կյահի զուր տեղը ժամանակս ու նյարթերս մի վատնիր ու ինչպես ասում են ՙՄուտիտ՚ մի արա։ Ամեն ինչ փառք Աստծո  ամրագրված է։ Իմ գիտակցությունը գիշեր, թե ցերեկ նորմալ աշխատում է, պրոբլեմը քո մեջ ման արի։ Նորից վերընթեռնի երկխոսությունը ու եթե մնաս նույն կարծիքին, որ ես իրոք  ասում եմ որ  ինձ հետաքրքիր չէ  մարդու  առաջացումը ՝ վերջին անգամ կբացատրեմ։ Միայն թէ որպես հուշում ասեմ ՝ մի խառնիր մարդու առաջացման կամ ստեղծման  զուտ պրոցեսը կյանքի իմաստի հետ։



> Ի դեպ, այս լեզվի պահը ես ուղղակի այնպես բերեցի, ինչպես դու էն ծիրանենու անհեթեթ օրինակը,


Ծիրանենու օրինակը ՝որպես օրինակ ամենևին էլ անհեթեթ չի։Իսկ եթե կարծում ես, որ  իրոք  անհեթեթ է,  ապա շնորհավորում եմ քեզ՝ դու հենց նոր  ընդունեցիր, որ  էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը նույնպես անհեթեթություն է։


> չնայած որիմ բերած օրինակը ինձ թույլ է տալիս խոսքս շարունակել. հասկացի եթե դու հանգիստ ուզում ես ապրել, առանց իմանալու թե որտեղից ես առաջացել,


Այստեղ նորից կարդա գրառմանս սկզբի հատվածը ու մի ավելացում էլ անեմ՝ ես հստակ գիտեմ թէ  որտեղից  եմ արարվել (Ըստ քեզ՝ առաջացել՝)։


> ապա լեզուն էլ մի կողմ դիր, թե չէ լրիվ ապսուրդ վիճակ կստեղծվի, եթե չիմանաս մարդը ոնց է առաջացել լեզուն չես իմանա


Գոնե մեկը գտնվեր ու բացատրեր թե լեզուն(երը) որտեղից  ու ինչպես են առաջացել։

----------


## Vook

Շատ լավ է, որ արդեն սկսեցիր ըստ էության հարց տալ։չնայած նախորդ գրառմանդ  հետ լիքը անհամաձայնություններ ունեմ,  բայց  հիմա դրանց չանդրադառնամ։


> OK… դե մի հատ փաստարկ բեր որ աշխարհը 10 000 տարեկան է ու էս այն ստեղծվել է 7 օրում… սա էլ քեզ փաստարկի պահանջ…


7 օրը դեռ թող սպասի, իսկ հիմա կուզեի ոչ թէ ապացույց, այլ հարցադրում անել,  իսկ ապացույյց է թէ չէ՞, թող  ամեն մարդ ինքն իր համար եզրակացնի։
Ուրեմն՝ դիտարկելով արեգակնային համակարգում գտնվող մարմինների շարժումը  պարզ է դառնում, որ  եթե արեգակնային համակարգը  10 000  տարեկան լիներ ապա այնտեղ  արդեն չեր լինելու  ոչ մի գիսավոր։
 հարց՝ որտեղից են եկել նոր գիսավորները։ Հարցը բազմաթիվ հարցերից միայն առաջինն է, գուցե շատերին  ծիծաղելի կամ միամիտ հարց թվա, բայց  ոչինչ, թող ծիծաղելով պատասխանեն,  հետո կանցնենք մյուս հարցերին։(նախորոք հիշեցնեմ որ Օօրտ ի միգամածությունը ՝ որից իբր թէ գալիս են գիսավորները  50000 լտ հեռավորությունից՝ միայն  երևակայություն է ու ոչ ոք այն չի տեսել)։

----------


## Skeptic

> Կյահի զուր տեղը ժամանակս ու նյարթերս մի վատնիր ու ինչպես ասում են ՙՄուտիտ՚ մի արա։


Աղջկա հետ քյառթու ժարգոնով խոսալը, իմ կարծիքով, սիրուն չի:




> Ծիրանենու օրինակը ՝որպես օրինակ ամենևին էլ անհեթեթ չի։Իսկ եթե կարծում ես, որ իրոք անհեթեթ է, ապա շնորհավորում եմ քեզ՝ դու հենց նոր ընդունեցիր, որ էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը նույնպես անհեթեթություն է։


Իսկ դու ընդունեցիր, որ էվոլյուցիայի, մասնավորապես՝ բնական ընտրության /естественный отбор/ մասին չգիտես:




> Գոնե մեկը գտնվեր ու բացատրեր թե լեզուն(երը) որտեղից ու ինչպես են առաջացել։


Եթե անգլերեն գիտես, սա, հուսով եմ, ինչ-որ չափով կպարզաբանի.

----------

EgoBrain (01.06.2010), kyahi (01.06.2010), Leo Negri (01.06.2010), Mephistopheles (01.06.2010), Quyr Qery (14.03.2020), Yellow Raven (01.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շատ լավ է, որ արդեն սկսեցիր ըստ էության հարց տալ։չնայած նախորդ գրառմանդ  հետ լիքը անհամաձայնություններ ունեմ,  բայց  հիմա դրանց չանդրադառնամ։7 օրը դեռ թող սպասի, իսկ հիմա կուզեի ոչ թէ ապացույց, այլ հարցադրում անել,  իսկ ապացույյց է թէ չէ՞, թող  ամեն մարդ ինքն իր համար եզրակացնի։
> Ուրեմն՝ դիտարկելով արեգակնային համակարգում գտնվող մարմինների շարժումը  պարզ է դառնում, որ  եթե արեգակնային համակարգը  10 000  տարեկան լիներ ապա այնտեղ  արդեն չեր լինելու  ոչ մի գիսավոր։
>  հարց՝ որտեղից են եկել նոր գիսավորները։ Հարցը բազմաթիվ հարցերից միայն առաջինն է, գուցե շատերին  ծիծաղելի կամ միամիտ հարց թվա, բայց  ոչինչ, թող ծիծաղելով պատասխանեն,  հետո կանցնենք մյուս հարցերին։(նախորոք հիշեցնեմ որ Օօրտ ի միգամածությունը ՝ որից իբր թէ գալիս են գիսավորները  50000 լտ հեռավորությունից՝ միայն  երևակայություն է ու ոչ ոք այն չի տեսել)։


Վուկ, մենակ կոկորդիկոսն արդեն 120 միլիոն տարի ա գոյություն ունի, կմախքները գտել են, կա… դուրս է գալիս կոկորդիլոսներն ու սողուններն ընդհանրապես ավելի հին են քան արեգակնային համակարգը՞… 

Վուկ, ուզում եմ փաստեր բերես… քո ասածը փաստ չի… դու հարցադրում ես անում ու ենթադրում որ բոլոր գիտական պատասխանները սխալ են ու հետևություն ես անում Աստված է ստեղծել… սա ծիծաղելի չի այլ մտահոգիչ է որ 21րդ դարում այսպես մտածողներ կան… էս գաղափարներով մարդուն իսկի քահանա չեն ընդունի, կասեն "ախպեր, հասկացանք հավատացյալ ես, բայց ամեն բան չափ-ու-սահման ունի" … անգամ եկեղեցին քո ասածը չի ընդունում…

…ապացույցները բերվում են, որպեսզի կարծիքները վերանան… իսկ դու ասում ես "իսկ ապացույյց է թէ չէ՞, թող  ամեն մարդ ինքն իր համար եզրակացնի։"… տենց բան չկա… կամ բեր ապացույց, կամ էլ ասա չկա… հարցադրում չեմ ուզում, հարցադրումը ես եմ անում…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:19 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:01 ----------




> ................ Ամեն ինչ փառք Աստծո  ամրագրված է։...........
> Ծիրանենու օրինակը ՝որպես օրինակ ամենևին էլ անհեթեթ չի։Իսկ եթե կարծում ես, որ  իրոք  անհեթեթ է,  ապա շնորհավորում եմ քեզ՝ դու հենց նոր  ընդունեցիր, որ  էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը նույնպես անհեթեթություն է։.................


Վուկ ջան, Եթե աստվածաշունչն ինկատի ունես որպես "ամրագրված" ապա սխալվում ես… այն ոչ փաստ է ոչ էլ գիտություն… սա ընդունում է նաև հիմնական կրոնական ուղղությունները, բացառությամբ մի քանի աղանդների ու եկեղեցիների, որոնք կրեացիոնիզմը ծառայեցնում են իրենց իշխանական նպատակներին… նրանց նպատակն է մարդկանց մթության մեջ պահելը…

… Ծիրանենու օրինակը, դժբախտաբար պիտի ասեմ, անհեթեթություն է, էվոլյուցիան նման բան չի ասում, դա դու ես մոգոնել… իմիջայլոց վատ չէր լինի որ դու էլ էվոլյուցիայի հետ ծանոթ լինեիր, որպեսզի ճիշտ հարցադրումներ անեիր քո իսկ օգտի համար… կյանքը երկրի վրա զարգացել է երկու (և ավել) ուղղություններով՝ կենդանական և բուսական… նրանք նույն սկիզբն ունեն, բայց իրարից չեն առաջացել (ինչպես քույրն ու եղբայրը)

----------

EgoBrain (01.06.2010), kyahi (01.06.2010), My World My Space (01.06.2010), Skeptic (02.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> … Ծիրանենու օրինակը, դժբախտաբար պիտի ասեմ, անհեթեթություն է, էվոլյուցիան նման բան չի ասում, դա դու ես մոգոնել… իմիջայլոց վատ չէր լինի որ դու էլ էվոլյուցիայի հետ ծանոթ լինեիր, որպեսզի ճիշտ հարցադրումներ անեիր քո իսկ օգտի համար…


Mephistopheles պետք չի ինձ խորհուրդներ տալ, թէ ինչի հետ ծանոթանամ, կամ չծանոթանամ , այն էլ  առանց իմանալու ծանոթ եմ, թ՞է ոչ,թէ չէ ահակին բան էլ ես ունեմ քեզ առաջարկելու ծանոթանալու համար։։ Քո պատասխանը   գիսավորների  վերաբերյալ չհնչեց ։Փոխարենը   ավելնորդ ու թեմայից շեղող խոսակցություն էր։ Ինչևէ եթե կուզես երկրորդ  հարցը կամ եթե ուզում ես փաստը կներկայացնեմ։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:39 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:30 ----------




> Աղջկա հետ քյառթու ժարգոնով խոսալը, իմ կարծիքով, սիրուն չի:


Նախ այստեղ քյարթու չկա։ երկրորդ՝ եթե հարգանք ես պահանջում ինքդ հարգալից եղիր  հարգելի աղջիկ ու ծաղրական տոներով մի խոսիր  տղայի (այն էլ քեզանից  մեծ) հետ։Ի՞նչ է նշանակում ուշ է եղել լավ չես հասկացել։ ես հասկանալու խնդիր չունեմ   եթե ասողը իրոք ասելիք ունի։

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Կարմիրով գրվածը սխալ արտահայտություն է, էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը լուծում չի տալիս այլ, բացատրություն է տալիս… Կրեացիոնը, բացատրություն  չի տալիս, այլ ասում է "այսպես է ու վերջ"… մարդ բանականի համար սա պետք է որ անընդունելի լինի… հակառակ դեպքում առաջընթաց չեր լինի…
> 
> կարող ես չիմանալ, կարող ես ընդունել որ երկիրը տափակ է, առաջ էլ էին այդպես մտածում ու վատ չէինք ապրում… կենդանիներն էլ են այդպես ապրում…


Իսկ որ փիղը նկարում է  սրա հետ ի՞նչ անենք , ո՞ր տեսության մեջ դեղադրենք :Թ՞ե ասենք սա խաղից դուրս վիճակ է ...........
Իրոք Կրեացիոն տեսությունը ասում է և հաստատում օրինակներով «փիղը նկարում է» իսկ էվոլուցիոն տեսությունը «գիտականորեն ապաուցում է ,որ փիղը չի կարող նկարել» :
Կրեացիոն տեսությունը ասում է տիեզետքը անսկիզբ անվերջ է էվոլուցիոն տեսությունը սրան ավելացնում է  տիեզերքը անվերջ տարածվում է  այստեղ կրեացիոն տեսության կողմնակիցները հարց են տալիս ,ի՞նչի մեջ է տիեզերքը տարածվում և պատասխան չկա:
Ստացվում է տիեզերքը դրված է մի բանի մեջ որը եզրական չէ:

----------

Freeman (23.07.2010), յոգի (02.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles պետք չի ինձ խորհուրդներ տալ, թէ ինչի հետ ծանոթանամ, կամ չծանոթանամ , այն էլ  առանց իմանալու ծանոթ եմ, թ՞է ոչ,թէ չէ ահակին բան էլ ես ունեմ քեզ առաջարկելու ծանոթանալու համար։։ Քո պատասխանը   գիսավորների  վերաբերյալ չհնչեց ։Փոխարենը   ավելնորդ ու թեմայից շեղող խոսակցություն էր։ *Ինչևէ եթե կուզես երկրորդ  հարցը կամ եթե ուզում ես փաստը կներկայացնեմ։*
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:39 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:30 ----------
> 
> Նախ այստեղ քյարթու չկա։ երկրորդ՝ եթե հարգանք ես պահանջում ինքդ հարգալից եղիր  հարգելի աղջիկ ու ծաղրական տոներով մի խոսիր  տղայի (այն էլ քեզանից  մեծ) հետ։Ի՞նչ է նշանակում ուշ է եղել լավ չես հասկացել։ ես հասկանալու խնդիր չունեմ   եթե ասողը իրոք ասելիք ունի։


էս միթոմ առաջին "փաստը" ներկայացրեցիր, հիմա էլ երկրորդին ես անցնու՞մ… գիսավորների պատասխանը դու պտի տաս ու պտի ասես թե ոնց է "ստեղծվել"

----------


## Vook

> Վուկ, մենակ կոկորդիկոսն արդեն 120 միլիոն տարի ա գոյություն ունի, կմախքները գտել են, կա… դուրս է գալիս կոկորդիլոսներն ու սողուններն ընդհանրապես ավելի հին են քան արեգակնային համակարգը


Չե Mephistopheles նշանակում է որ կոկորդիլոսի կմաղքի տարիքը սխալ են հաշվել։


> … Ծիրանենու օրինակը, դժբախտաբար պիտի ասեմ, անհեթեթություն է, էվոլյուցիան նման բան չի ասում,


նման բան չի ասում նման տրամաբանություն է առաջարկում ։ պետք  չի օրինակը  բառացի հասկանալ։Իսկ անհեթեթություն է թէ չէ դա քո կարծիքն է ու պետք չի այն հրապարակել։ այլապես խոսակցությունը կվերածվի էմոցիաների փոխանակման։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:58 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:49 ----------




> էս միթոմ առաջին "փաստը" ներկայացրեցիր, հիմա էլ երկրորդին ես անցնու՞մ… գիսավորների պատասխանը դու պտի տաս ու պտի ասես թե ոնց է "ստեղծվել"


Mephistopheles ամեն դեպքում երկրորդ փաստն էլ ասեմ հետո կպարզաբանենք։ Արեգակը  ամնեն հազար տարում կորցնում է իր զանգվածի 1 տոկոսը։ հետևաբար  50 հազար տարի առաջ Արևը այժմյանից 50 տոկոս ավել է տաքացրել երկիրը  ։Հետևաբար երկրի վրա 50 000 տարի առաջ չեր կարող Հոմոսապիենս  ապրեր։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ որ փիղը նկարում է  սրա հետ ի՞նչ անենք , ո՞ր տեսության մեջ դեղադրենք :Թ՞ե ասենք սա խաղից դուրս վիճակ է ...........
> Իրոք Կրեացիոն տեսությունը ասում է և հաստատում օրինակներով «փիղը նկարում է» իսկ էվոլուցիոն տեսությունը «գիտականորեն ապաուցում է ,որ փիղը չի կարող նկարել» :
> Կրեացիոն տեսությունը ասում է տիեզետքը անսկիզբ անվերջ է էվոլուցիոն տեսությունը սրան ավելացնում է  տիեզերքը անվերջ տարածվում է  այստեղ կրեացիոն տեսության կողմնակիցները հարց են տալիս ,ի՞նչի մեջ է տիեզերքը տարածվում և պատասխան չկա:
> Ստացվում է տիեզերքը դրված է մի բանի մեջ որը եզրական չէ:


Մեղապարտ ջան, քո ասածից դուրս է գալիս որ փղերը նկարում են… կարելի է մտածել աֆրիկայի կամ Հնդկաստանի փղերի մեջ նկարիչներ կան… նկարչությունը մարդու ինքնարտահայտման ձև է, փիղն ինքնարտահայտման կարիք կամ խնդիր չունի, դրա համար էլ ինքնուրույն վրձինը չի վերցնի ու նկարի… սա մարդու վարժեցման արդյունք է… իսկ մարդը վարժեցնում է բանականություն ունեցող կենդանիներին, քանի որ բանականություն ունեցող կենդանիները մեզ հետ ունեն ընդհանուր նախահայր, մոտ են մեզ և այս կամ այն չափով հաղորդակցվում են մեզ հետ… իմիջայլոց քո այս օրինակը էվոլյուցիայի ապացույց է ավել շատ քան հակառակը…

րեացիոն տեսությունն ինչի հիման վրա է ասում որ տիզերքն անսահման է… որտեղից գիտի… սա մեկ, երկրորդ էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը տիեզերքով չի զբաղվում… դա կրեացիոն տեսությունն է որ բոլոր հարցերին ունի ընդհամենը մեկ պատասխան… սա, մեղմ ասած վիրավորում է մարդկանց բանականությունը…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:14 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:00 ----------




> Չե Mephistopheles *նշանակում է որ կոկորդիլոսի կմաղքի տարիքը սխալ են հաշվե*լ։նման բան չի ասում նման տրամաբանություն է առաջարկում ։ պետք  չի օրինակը  բառացի հասկանալ։Իսկ անհեթեթություն է թէ չէ դա քո կարծիքն է ու պետք չի այն հրապարակել։ այլապես խոսակցությունը կվերածվի էմոցիաների փոխանակման։
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:58 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:49 ----------
> 
> Mephistopheles *ամեն դեպքում երկրորդ փաստն էլ ասեմ հետո կպարզաբանենք։ Արեգակը  ամնեն հազար տարում կորցնում է իր զանգվածի 1 տոկոսը։* հետևաբար  50 հազար տարի առաջ Արևը այժմյանից 50 տոկոս ավել է տաքացրել երկիրը  ։Հետևաբար երկրի վրա 50 000 տարի առաջ չեր կարող Հոմոսապիենս  ապրեր։


Վուկ ջան, կարա՞ս ասես գիտնականները ոնց հաշվեն կմախքի տարիքը… դու սկզբից պատասխանն ես "որոշում", հետո քո հաշվարկները համապատասխանեցնում պատասխանին… սխալ է Վուկ ջան…

Վուկ ջան եթե խոսում ես գիտությունից ապա փոխաբերական իմաստ չի կարելի օգտագործել… գիտության մեջ ամեն ինչ ուղիղ է ասվում… եթե կրեացիան "թոխաբերական իմաստներ է" օգտագործում, նշանակում է այն կարելի բացատրել 1000 ձև… սա գիտություն չի, նշանակում է ապացույցներ էլ չկան…

Վուկ, ես քեզ կմախքն եմ բերում դու քո ենթադրական հաշվարկն ես բերում… փաստը գերակայում է հաշվարկին… թաստը հաստատում կամ ժխտում է ենթադրությունն ու հաշվարկը… իմիջայլոց իրերի, կամ բրածոների տարիքը միայն մի մեթոդով չի որոշվում, կան շատ մեթոդներ, որոնք նույն պատասխանն են տալիս… մի հաց էլ էլի… որտեղից գիտես որ "Արեգակը ամնեն հազար տարում կորցնում է իր զանգվածի 1 տոկոսը" … կարող ա իրանք են սխալ… կամ լրիվ չգիտես, այլ վերցնում ես այն մասը որը քեզ ձեռնտու է

----------

kyahi (02.06.2010), Skeptic (02.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ամբողջ ցավը  հենց այս հարատեւ բախման մեջ է, երբ հակադիր կողմերը երկխոսության եզրեր չեն գտնում: Գիտությունը ի սկզբանե գնում է ավելի շատ ժխտողական քան կառուցողական ճանապարհով, իր առաջ դնելով համոզմունքային պատնեշներ, որը մեծ արգելք է հանդիսանում իսկական ճանաչողության ճանապարհին:

----------

յոգի (02.06.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Ամբողջ ցավը  հենց այս հարատեւ բախման մեջ է, երբ հակադիր կողմերը երկխոսության եզրեր չեն գտնում: *Գիտությունը ի սկզբանե գնում է ավելի շատ ժխտողական քան կառուցողական ճանապարհով,* իր առաջ դնելով համոզմունքային պատնեշներ, որը մեծ արգելք է հանդիսանում իսկական ճանաչողության ճանապարհին:


Գիտությունը չի դնում ժխտողական պատնեշներ, եթե գիտությունը չի հավատում հեքիաթներին դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նա ժխտողական ճանապարհով է գնում, այո՛, գիտությունը չի ընդունում ամեն տեղ աստծո դերը ու փորձում է ոչ թե աչքերը փակ հավատալ անտեսանելի մի բանի, այլ գիտականորեն ամեն ինչի տալիս ա հիմնավորում՝ հիմնվելով փաստերի վրա, ոչ թե հեքիաթների վրա:
Իսկ ո՞րն է իսկական ճանաչողությունը, հավատալ, որ կյանքի առաջացումը մի քանի օրու՞մ է եղել ու գերբնական ինչ-որ բանի միջոցով, հենց սա էլ , իմ կարծիքով, իսկական պատնեշ է ճանաչողության ճանապարհին:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2010), Skeptic (02.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ամբողջ ցավը  հենց այս հարատեւ բախման մեջ է, երբ հակադիր կողմերը երկխոսության եզրեր չեն գտնում: Գիտությունը ի սկզբանե գնում է ավելի շատ ժխտողական քան* կառուցողական ճանապարհով*, իր առաջ դնելով համոզմունքային պատնեշներ, որը մեծ արգելք է հանդիսանում իսկական ճանաչողության ճանապարհին:


Կառուցողականը ո՞րն ա Չամիչ ջան…Գիտության խնդիրը "ժխտելը" չի այլ, բացատրություն տալն է… գիտական շատ բացատրություններ կրոնին դուր չեն գալիս և կրոնն իրեն վտանգված է զգում ու սկսում է պաշտպանվել

----------

kyahi (02.06.2010), Skeptic (02.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Գիտությունը չի դնում ժխտողական պատնեշներ, եթե գիտությունը չի հավատում հեքիաթներին դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նա ժխտողական ճանապարհով է գնում, այո՛, գիտությունը չի ընդունում ամեն տեղ աստծո դերը ու փորձում է ոչ թե աչքերը փակ հավատալ անտեսանելի մի բանի, այլ գիտականորեն ամեն ինչի տալիս ա հիմնավորում՝ հիմնվելով փաստերի վրա, ոչ թե հեքիաթների վրա:
> Իսկ ո՞րն է իսկական ճանաչողությունը, հավատալ, որ կյանքի առաջացումը մի քանի օրու՞մ է եղել ու գերբնական ինչ-որ բանի միջոցով, հենց սա էլ , իմ կարծիքով, իսկական պատնեշ է ճանաչողության ճանապարհին:


Հարգելի kyahi ««Գիտությունը ոչ թե չի դնում ժխտողական պատնեշներ և որ,  գիտությունը չի հավատում հեքիաթներին»» այլ գիտությունը մի նոր հեքիթ է հորինում, որը նույնպես փաստեր չունի...
Սխալ եմ համարում բաժանել գիտությունը հոգևորից...

----------

Vook (03.06.2010), Չամիչ (02.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Համամիտ եմ, էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը կրեացիոն տեսությունից ոչ պակաս ֆանտաստիկ է: Մարդիկ ինչ որ բան են իրենց համար հորինել եւ ապացույցներ գտնելու ապարդյուն ջանքեր են թափում: Առողջ տրամաբանությունը առաջ է քաշում բազմաթիվ հարցեր, որոնց պատասխանները էվոլյուցիոնիսները առայժմ ի վիճակի  չեն տալ, եթե ի վիճակի չեն, նշանակում է իրենց կողմից ներկայացվող ողջ ինֆորմացիան հիմնված է ոչ թե ռեալ փաստերի այլ հավատի վրա: Էնպես  որ էվոլյուցիոնիսները նույնպես հավատացիալներ են: :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:30 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:17 ----------




> Կառուցողականը ո՞րն ա Չամիչ ջան…Գիտության խնդիրը "ժխտելը" չի այլ, բացատրություն տալն է… գիտական շատ բացատրություններ կրոնին դուր չեն գալիս և կրոնն իրեն վտանգված է զգում ու սկսում է պաշտպանվել


Կառուցողականը այն է, երբ ինչ որ  չբացահայտված երեւույթի հենդիպելիս, գիտնականները ոչ թե միանգամից ժխտողական մոտեցում ցուցաբերեն այլ փորձեն վերանայել հետազոտման իրենց մեթոդները ավելի մեծ արդյունքների հասնելու  համար:
Բերեմ պարզ օրինակ, կինը վթարի է ենթարկվել, բժշկական  տեսանկյունից համարյա լրիվ կորցրել է տեսողությունը, օրենքով նա ձեռք է բերել 2 կամ 3-րդ կարգի հաշմանդամություն, այլեւս ի վիճակի չէ ապրել նախկին ակտիվ կյանքով, բայց արի ու տես, որ կինը ինչ որ ներքին տեսողությամբ ամեն ինչ շատ նորմալ տեսնում է, հանգիստ տեղաշարժվում է, անգամ աչքերի փայլը չի խամրել, ինչը անմիջապես տեղի է ունենում տեսողությունը կորցրած մարդու մոտ:
Գիտությունը  շարունակում է համառորեն ժխտել այս երեւույթի գոյությունը, քանի  որ այն ոչ մի կերպ չի տեղավորվում՝ գիտական մատերիալիստական կաղապարային պատկերացումների մեջ: Այսինքն, դավանելով մատերիալիզմը, գիտությունը ի սկզբանե զրկել է իրեն աշխարհը ավելի լայն ճանաչելու հնարավորությունից:

----------

յոգի (03.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համամիտ եմ, էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը կրեացիոն տեսությունից ոչ պակաս ֆանտաստիկ է: Մարդիկ ինչ որ բան են իրենց համար հորինել եւ ապացույցներ գտնելու ապարդյուն ջանքեր են թափում: Առողջ տրամաբանությունը առաջ է քաշում բազմաթիվ հարցեր, որոնց պատասխանները էվոլյուցիոնիսները առայժմ ի վիճակի  չեն տալ, եթե ի վիճակի չեն, նշանակում է իրենց կողմից ներկայացվող ողջ ինֆորմացիան հիմնված է ոչ թե ռեալ փաստերի այլ հավատի վրա: Էնպես  որ էվոլյուցիոնիսները նույնպես հավատացիալներ են:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:30 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:17 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Կառուցողականը այն է, երբ ինչ որ  չբացահայտված երեւույթի հենդիպելիս, գիտնականները ոչ թե միանգամից ժխտողական մոտեցում ցուցաբերեն այլ փորձեն վերանայել հետազոտման իրենց մեթոդները ավելի մեծ արդյունքների հասնելու  համար:
> Բերեմ պարզ օրինակ, կինը վթարի է ենթարկվել, բժշկական  տեսանկյունից համարյա լրիվ կորցրել է տեսողությունը, օրենքով նա ձեռք է բերել 2 կամ 3-րդ կարգի հաշմանդամություն, այլեւս ի վիճակի չէ ապրել նախկին ակտիվ կյանքով, բայց արի ու տես, որ կինը ինչ որ ներքին տեսողությամբ ամեն ինչ շատ նորմալ տեսնում է, հանգիստ տեղաշարժվում է, անգամ աչքերի փայլը չի խամրել, ինչը անմիջապես տեղի է ունենում տեսողությունը կորցրած մարդու մոտ:
> Գիտությունը  շարունակում է համառորեն ժխտել այս երեւույթի գոյությունը, քանի  որ այն ոչ մի կերպ չի տեղավորվում՝ գիտական մատերիալիստական կաղապարային պատկերացումների մեջ: Այսինքն, դավանելով մատերիալիզմը, գիտությունը ի սկզբանե զրկել է իրեն աշխարհը ավելի լայն ճանաչելու հնարավորությունից:


Չամիչ ջան, էվոլյուցիան հորինած չի… գիտնականների արդեն մի քանի սերունդ է աշխատում ու օրեցօր նոր փաստերով (գտածոներ, բրածո կենդանիներ, երկրաբանական հետազոտություններ և այլն) հաստատում են այդ տեսության իսկությունը… և գիտնականները սա անում են միմյանցից անկախ… կույրի քո օրինակը դեռ չի նշանակում որ կույրերը տեսնում են,… ներքին տեսողություն ինչ է նշանակում… քո օրինակը վերացական է և ես դրա իսկության վրա կասկածելու բոլոր հիմքերն ունեմ… մարդիկ ուղղակի շատ են ուզում հրաշքների հավատալ… կարող ես հավատալ եթե դա քեզ ավելի երջանիկ է դարձնում …

Չամիչ ջան, եթե ես ասեմ որ ես այսօր Աստծու հետ խոսել եմ կհավատա՞ս… ի դեպ իսկապես խոսել եմ

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:51 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:50 ----------




> Հարգելի kyahi ««Գիտությունը ոչ թե չի դնում ժխտողական պատնեշներ և որ,  գիտությունը չի հավատում հեքիաթներին»» այլ գիտությունը մի նոր հեքիթ է հորինում, որը նույնպես փաստեր չունի...
> *Սխալ եմ համարում բաժանել գիտությունը հոգևորից*...


հոգևորը դա կրոնականը չի

----------

kyahi (02.06.2010), Leo Negri (02.06.2010), Skeptic (02.06.2010), յոգի (03.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Նախ այստեղ քյարթու չկա։ երկրորդ՝ եթե հարգանք ես պահանջում ինքդ հարգալից եղիր  հարգելի աղջիկ ու ծաղրական տոներով մի խոսիր  տղայի (այն էլ քեզանից  մեծ) հետ։Ի՞նչ է նշանակում ուշ է եղել լավ չես հասկացել։ ես հասկանալու խնդիր չունեմ   եթե ասողը իրոք ասելիք ունի։





> _Հմմմմմմ չգիտեմ երևի ուշ է եղել լավ չես հասկացել, բայց ես խոսում էի մարդու առաջացման մասին..._


Չեմ ուզում թեման ռազբորկաների վերածել, բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ kyahi-ն ի նկատի ուներ ժամը 06:25-ին արած քո գրառումը, ու քանի որ մարդիկ սովորաբար էդ ժամին բժժած են դառնում, եթե գիշերը չեն քնում, ապա ես ծաղրական տոն չեմ նկատում:



> Չե Mephistopheles նշանակում է որ կոկորդիլոսի կմաղքի տարիքը սխալ են հաշվել։












> Քո պատասխանը գիսավորների վերաբերյալ չհնչեց ։


Նայի սա` *Чайник Рассела*, ու սրա հետ կապված` *Невидимый Розовый Единорог* ու իմ սիրելին` *Летающий Макаронный Монстр*

----------

EgoBrain (02.06.2010), kyahi (02.06.2010), Leo Negri (02.06.2010), Mephistopheles (02.06.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Հարգելի kyahi ««Գիտությունը ոչ թե չի դնում ժխտողական պատնեշներ և որ,  գիտությունը չի հավատում հեքիաթներին»»* այլ գիտությունը մի նոր հեքիթ է հորինում,* որը նույնպես փաստեր չունի...
> Սխալ եմ համարում բաժանել գիտությունը հոգևորից...


Յոգի, ես կասեմ իմ տեսակետը այս հարցի շուրջ, ուզում եք համաձայնվեք ուզում եք ոչ…
Գիտությունը չի հավատում բոլոր կրոնական, ըստ իս, հեքիաթների, եթե գիտությունը փորձում է գտնել այն բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները, որոնք կրոնը ուղղակի ասում է դա այդպես է ու վերջ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ գիտությունը հավատում է հեքիաթների, այո՛, կրոնական մարմիններին դա դուր չի գալիս և նրանք դրան վերաբերվում են իբրև հեքիաթ, բայց եթե մտածենք, միթե՞ հեքիաթ չէ հավատալը, որ մարդուն ինչ-որ մեկը ստեղծել է, ես հակված եմ հավատալ և ընդունել կյանքի առաջացման հարցում էվոլյուցիոն տեսությանը…չեմ կարծում, որ ճիշտ է "հնչում գիտությունը հորինում է հեքիաթ", ես կասեի հակառակը, եթե գիտությունը հեքիաթ հորիներ հիմա մենք դեռ քարե դարում կապրեինք/ կոպիտ օրինակ է, բայց դե…/.

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2010), Skeptic (02.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> կույրի քո օրինակը դեռ չի նշանակում որ կույրերը տեսնում են,… ներքին տեսողություն ինչ է նշանակում… քո օրինակը վերացական է և ես դրա իսկության վրա կասկածելու բոլոր հիմքերն ունեմ… մարդիկ ուղղակի շատ են ուզում հրաշքների հավատալ… կարող ես հավատալ եթե դա քեզ ավելի երջանիկ է դարձնում …


Իսկ ո՞վ ասած, որ բոլոր կույրերեը տեսնում են, ես նման բան չեմ ասել: Սա հազվագյուտ դեպք է, որին անդրադարձել է Ռուսաստանի կենտրոնական հեռուստատեսությունը: Իհարկե հրաշքը լավ բան է, բայց չէի շտապի այն հրաշք անվանել, սա ընդամենը օրինակ է այն բանի, որ մարդկային հնարավորությունները անսահմանափակ են եւ չբացահայտված: Գիտնականների կոչումն էլ հենց դա է՝ բացահայտել չբացահայտվածը, մինչդեռ դավանելով մատերիալիզմը գիտնականները պարզապես աչք են փակում շատ եւ շատ երեւույթների վրա համարելով հարցը փակված:





> Չամիչ ջան, էվոլյուցիան հորինած չի… գիտնականների արդեն մի քանի սերունդ է աշխատում ու օրեցօր նոր փաստերով (գտածոներ, բրածո կենդանիներ, երկրաբանական հետազոտություններ և այլն) հաստատում են այդ տեսության իսկությունը… և գիտնականները սա անում են միմյանցից անկախ…


Շատ լավ տեղյակ ենք թե ոնց են անում, կեղծման դեպքերը ավելի շատ են, քան ռեալ փաստերը, ճիշտն ասած ինձ համար անհասկանալի է կեղծման նման մոլեռանդ ցանկությունը:
Բնության մեջ ինչն է շատ՝ տեսակների բազմազանությունը, հերթական տեսակը հայտնաբերելիս հայտարարել, որ գտել են էվոլյուցիոն տեսության իրեղեն ապացույց, իսկապես իսկական   հեքիաթ է: :Wink: 
Գիտնականների՝ մատերիալիզմին դավանելու մոլեռանդ  հակումը, բազմաթիվ երեւույթների վրա աչք փակելը,բազմաթիվ կեղծումները ստիպում է խիստ կասկածանքով վերաբերվել նրանց «անաչառ» գործութեությանը:

----------


## kyahi

> Շատ լավ տեղյակ ենք թե ոնց են անում, կեղծման դեպքերը ավելի շատ են, քան ռեալ փաստերը, ճիշտն ասած ինձ համար անհասկանալի է կեղծման նման մոլեռանդ ցանկությունը:
> Բնության մեջ ինչն է շատ՝ տեսակների բազմազանությունը, հերթական տեսակը հայտնաբերելիս հայտարարել, որ գտել են էվոլյուցիոն տեսության իրեղեն ապացույց, իսկապես իսկական   հեքիաթ է:
> *Գիտնականների՝ մատերիալիզմին դավանելու մոլեռանդ  հակումը, բազմաթիվ երեւույթների վրա աչք փակելը,բազմաթիվ կեղծումները ստիպում է խիստ կասկածանքով վերաբերվել նրանց «անաչառ» գործութեությանը:*


Չամիչ մի քանի աղբյուրներ կամ հստակ փաստարկներ կնշես, որոնք կապացուցեն, որ գիտնականները կեղծում են ամեն ինչ և աչք են փակում բազմաթիվ երևույթների վրա…կարծում եմ նման հայտարարությամբ եթե հանդես ես գալիս լուրջ ապացույցներ պետք է ունենաս, այլապես ուղղակի փնովել մարդկանց աշխատանքը դա մի քիչ իմ ուղեղի մեջ չի տեղավորվում:

----------

EgoBrain (02.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Բերեմ պարզ օրինակ, կինը վթարի է ենթարկվել, բժշկական  տեսանկյունից համարյա լրիվ կորցրել է տեսողությունը, օրենքով նա ձեռք է բերել 2 կամ 3-րդ կարգի հաշմանդամություն, այլեւս ի վիճակի չէ ապրել նախկին ակտիվ կյանքով, բայց արի ու տես, որ կինը ինչ որ ներքին տեսողությամբ ամեն ինչ շատ նորմալ տեսնում է, հանգիստ տեղաշարժվում է, անգամ աչքերի փայլը չի խամրել, ինչը անմիջապես տեղի է ունենում տեսողությունը կորցրած մարդու մոտ:
> Գիտությունը  շարունակում է համառորեն ժխտել այս երեւույթի գոյությունը, քանի  որ այն ոչ մի կերպ չի տեղավորվում՝ գիտական մատերիալիստական կաղապարային պատկերացումների մեջ: Այսինքն, դավանելով մատերիալիզմը, գիտությունը ի սկզբանե զրկել է իրեն աշխարհը ավելի լայն ճանաչելու հնարավորությունից:


Չամիչ ջան, իսկ միգուցե խոսքը այս երեւույթների մասի՞ն է.
*1*, *2*, *3*, *4* ու հատկապես *5*

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, իսկ միգուցե խոսքը այս երեւույթների մասի՞ն է.
> *1*, *2*, *3*, *4* ու հատկապես *5*


Ցավոք, անգլերենից շատ թույլ եմ :Sad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:50 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:37 ----------




> Չամիչ մի քանի աղբյուրներ կամ հստակ փաստարկներ կնշես, որոնք կապացուցեն, որ գիտնականները կեղծում են ամեն ինչ և աչք են փակում բազմաթիվ երևույթների վրա…կարծում եմ նման հայտարարությամբ եթե հանդես ես գալիս լուրջ ապացույցներ պետք է ունենաս, այլապես ուղղակի փնովել մարդկանց աշխատանքը դա մի քիչ իմ ուղեղի մեջ չի տեղավորվում:


Ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրել, որ գիտնականները կեղծում են ամեն ինչ, խոսքը այն գտածոների կեղծման մասին է, որոնք իբր գալիս էին ապացուցելու, որ գույություն է ունեցել մարդկության՝ մարդկա-կապկանման նախահայր: 
Անգամ եթե նման կենդանատիպ գոյություն  է ունեցել, դա ոչ մի կերպ չի ապացուցում էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, քանի որ ինչպես արդեն նշեցի բնության մեջ գերիշխում է տեսակների բազմազանությունը, ոչ մի տեսակի գոյությունը չի կարող բացառվել:

Ամենազավեշտալի այն է, որ գիտնականները մոլեռանդ կերպով՝ մեծ պայթյունի փոքրամասշտաբ տարբերակը էքսպերիմենտալ առումով կրկնելու փորձեր են կատարում, առանց խորանալու, որ բոլոր այդ կարգի փորձերը հնարավոր են միայն էքսպերիմենտատորի անմիջական մասնակցությամբ, այսինք՝ բանական ուժի վերահսկմամբ: :Wink:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ցավոք, անգլերենից շատ թույլ եմ


Հեսա կփորձեմ ռուսերեն ման գալ  :Smile: 
Չգտա...  :Sad:

----------


## EgoBrain

> Ցավոք, անգլերենից շատ թույլ եմ[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> 
> Անգամ եթե նման կենդանատիպ գոյություն  է ունեցել, դա ոչ մի կերպ չի ապացուցում էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, քանի որ ինչպես արդեն նշեցի բնության մեջ գերիշխում է տեսակների բազմազանությունը, ոչ մի տեսակի գոյությունը չի կարող բացառվել:
> 
> Ամենազավեշտալի այն է, որ գիտնականները մոլեռանդ կերպով՝ մեծ պայթյունի փոքրամասշտաբ տարբերակը էքսպերիմենտալ առումով կրկնելու փորձեր են կատարում, առանց խորանալու, որ բոլոր այդ կարգի փորձերը հնարավոր են միայն էքսպերիմենտատորի անմիջական մասնակցությամբ, այսինք՝ բանական ուժի վերահսկմամբ:


 Չէի ուզում խառնվել այս վեճին, բայց պիտի խառնվեմ: Ուրեմն ստացվում է, որ գիտնականները մոռելանդ ցնորվածներ են, որ էլ բան ու գործ չունեն, տարիներով սովորում, հետազոտություններ են կատարում, փորձեր են անում, ուղղակի հավեսի համար կամ էլ ինչ-որ մեկին մոլորության մեջ դնելու համար: Իսկ մենք էլ էնքան խելացի ու զարգացած ենք, որ քնից արթնանում ենք ու սկսում ենք դատել, թե ինչն է նրանց արածից զավեշտալի, իսկ ինչը ոչ? Որեմն բողոքելու էլ ինչ ունենք, բոլոր հարցերի պատասխաններն ունենք ստացվում է, նրանք էլ տարիներով գլուխ են ջարդում նրա համար,ինչը մեզ համար առանց այդ էլ պարզ է ... :Think: : Եկեք դատողություններ անելուց առաջ մտածենք, որ էվոլուցիոն տեսությունը, ինչպես նաև գիտնականների կողմից բազմաթիվ այլ հարցերի պատասխանները տրվել են ոչ թե անկապ, օդից վերցրած փաստարկներից, այլ բազմաթիվ լուրջ ուսումնասիրությունների հիման վրա և եթե դրանք լինեին անհեթեթ կամ անհիմն, դժվար թե երկարագնդի վրա էդքան կրթված ու բանիմաց մարդիկ "ոչխարի" պես դրանք ընդունեին:

----------

kyahi (02.06.2010), Mephistopheles (03.06.2010), Skeptic (03.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չէի ուզում խառնվել այս վեճին, բայց պիտի խառնվեմ: Ուրեմն ստացվում է, որ գիտնականները մոռելանդ ցնորվածներ են, որ էլ բան ու գործ չունեն, տարիներով սովորում, հետազոտություններ են կատարում, փորձեր են անում, ուղղակի հավեսի համար կամ էլ ինչ-որ մեկին մոլորության մեջ դնելու համար: Իսկ մենք էլ էնքան խելացի ու զարգացած ենք, որ քնից արթնանում ենք ու սկսում ենք դատել, թե ինչն է նրանց արածից զավեշտալի, իսկ ինչը ոչ? Որեմն բողոքելու էլ ինչ ունենք, բոլոր հարցերի պատասխաններն ունենք ստացվում է, նրանք էլ տարիներով գլուխ են ջարդում նրա համար,ինչը մեզ համար առանց այդ էլ պարզ է ...: Եկեք դատողություններ անելուց առաջ մտածենք, որ էվոլուցիոն տեսությունը, ինչպես նաև գիտնականների կողմից բազմաթիվ այլ հարցերի պատասխանները տրվել են ոչ թե անկապ, օդից վերցրած փաստարկներից, այլ բազմաթիվ լուրջ ուսումնասիրությունների հիման վրա և եթե դրանք լինեին անհեթեթ կամ անհիմն, դժվար թե երկարագնդի վրա էդքան կրթված ու բանիմաց մարդիկ "ոչխարի" պես դրանք ընդունեին:


Գիտեք ինչ, գիտնականներին ձեզնից ոչ պակաս հարգում եմ, եթե բարձրաձայնում եմ գիտության թույլ կողմերի մասին, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ թերագնահատում եմ, հակառակը, ափսոսում եմ, որ նման անիմաստ սկզբունքային եւ համոզմունքային պատնեշները արգելակում են գիտության ավելի լուրջ առաջընթացը:

Համաձայնեք, որ անտրամաբանական է մի խումբ գիտնականների անմիջական ջանքերով եւ  մասնակցությամ գործի դնել գիտափորձ, որի արդյունքում պետք է փորձ արվի ապացուցել՝ պատահականության արդյունքում  տիեզերզի առաջացման վարկածը: Նաեւ չեմ հասկանում այս գիտափորձի զավեշտի տարը չընդունելու համառ դիրքորոշումը: Չէ՞ որ գիտափորձը ոչ այլ ինչ է քան գիտական մտքի արարչագործություն, ցավում եմ, բայց տվյալ դեպքում գիտանկանները ընկան հենց իրենց փորած փոսը: :Sad:

----------

յոգի (03.06.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Գիտեք ինչ, գիտնականներին ձեզնից ոչ պակաս հարգում եմ, եթե բարձրաձայնում եմ գիտության թույլ կողմերի մասին, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ թերագնահատում եմ, հակառակը, ափսոսում եմ, որ նման անիմաստ սկզբունքային եւ համոզմունքային պատնեշները արգելակում են գիտության ավելի լուրջ առաջընթացը:
> 
> Համաձայնեք, որ անտրամաբանական է մի խումբ գիտնականների անմիջական ջանքերով եւ  մասնակցությամ գործի դնել գիտափորձ, որի արդյունքում պետք է փորձ արվի ապացուցել՝ պատահականության արդյունքում  տիեզերզի առաջացման վարկածը: Նաեւ չեմ հասկանում այս գիտափորձի զավեշտի տարը չընդունելու համառ դիրքորոշումը: Չէ՞ որ գիտափորձը ոչ այլ ինչ է քան գիտական մտքի արարչագործություն, ցավում եմ, բայց տվյալ դեպքում գիտանկանները ընկան հենց իրենց փորած փոսը:


Իսկ դու ի՞նչպես ես նախընտրում՝ ներկայիս վարկածը մնա որպես վարկած ու լինի կռվախնձոր տարբեր խավերի միջև, թե՞ հաստատվի կամ դրժվի:
Միայն այն, որ գիտափորձն հաջողությամբ ավարտելուց հետո շատ հարցեր կպարզաբանվեն ուղղակի անհեթեթա դարձնում իրեն <<անտրամաբանական>> ածականը կպցնելը: Հետաքրքիր կլինի, թե ինչ կասես, եթե հաստատվի պայթյունի վարկածը :Smile:

----------

EgoBrain (03.06.2010), Skeptic (03.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ դու ի՞նչպես ես նախընտրում՝ ներկայիս վարկածը մնա որպես վարկած ու լինի կռվախնձոր տարբեր խավերի միջև, թե՞ հաստատվի կամ դրժվի:
> Միայն այն, որ գիտափորձն հաջողությամբ ավարտելուց հետո շատ հարցեր կպարզաբանվեն ուղղակի անհեթեթա դարձնում իրեն <<անտրամաբանական>> ածականը կպցնելը: Հետաքրքիր կլինի, թե ինչ կասես, եթե հաստատվի պայթյունի վարկածը


Իրականում կհաստատվի, ոչ թե պայթյունի վարկածը այլ արարչագործության վարկածը, որը գործի դրվեց  բանական մտքի օգնությամբ: :Smile:

----------

յոգի (03.06.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իրականում կհաստատվի, ոչ թե պայթյունի վարկածը այլ արարչագործության վարկածը, որը գործի դրվեց  բանական մտքի օգնությամբ:


Արարչագործության վարկածը երբեք չի կարող *հաստատվել*  :Smile:  Կհաստատվի միայն այն, որ եղել է պայթյուն, իսկ թե ինչ է եղել մինչ պայթյունը մարդկությունը երբեք էլ չի կարող ապացուցել(ըստ ինձ):

----------

Skeptic (03.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Արարչագործության վարկածը երբեք չի կարող *հաստատվել*  Կհաստատվի միայն այն, որ եղել է պայթյուն, իսկ թե ինչ է եղել մինչ պայթյունը մարդկությունը երբեք էլ չի կարող ապացուցել(ըստ ինձ):


Պայթյունի փոքր մոդելի վերարտադրման համար ովքե՞ր ստեղծեցին անհրաժեշտ պայմաննե՞ր, գիտնականները, հետեւաբար՝ բանական միտքը :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Պայթյունի փոքր մոդելի վերարտադրման համար ովքե՞ր ստեղծեցին անհրաժեշտ պայմաննե՞ր, գիտնականները, հետեւաբար՝ բանական միտքը


Մասիսի նկարներն էլ են շատ Վերնիսաժում` ստեղծված բանական մարդու ձեռքով, բայց այդտեղից չի ապացուցվում, որ Մասիսն էլ է ստեղծվել բանական մտքի միջոցով:
Ուշադրություն դարձրու, որ գրել եմ <<չի ապացուցվում>>, այլ ոչ թե <<չի հետևում>>, որովհետև միգուցե իմ ու քո տրամաբանությամբ դա այդպես է, բայց մեկ այլ մարդու համար բավարար ապացույցներ չկան դա հաստատելու համար: :Wink:

----------

Skeptic (03.06.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Գիտեք ինչ, գիտնականներին ձեզնից ոչ պակաս հարգում եմ, եթե *բարձրաձայնում եմ գիտության թույլ կողմերի մասին,* դեռ չի նշանակում, որ թերագնահատում եմ, հակառակը, ափսոսում եմ, որ
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 նման անիմաստ սկզբունքային եւ համոզմունքային պատնեշները արգելակում են գիտության ավելի լուրջ առաջընթացը:


 Չամիչ խնդրում եմ արդեն, ասա ի՞նչ թուլ կողմերի մասին ես խոսում ի վերջո, մի հատ օրինակ բեր, աջից ձախից լսածներով նման բան չեն ասում, եթե այդպես չէ ապացույց ներկայացրու կամ գոնե գրիր իմ կարծիքով, ոչ թե միանգամից դեմ գնա գիտությանը, եթե չլիներ գիտությունը, բազմաթիվ փորձերը ու դիտարկումները հիմա մեր վիճակը կլիներ ծայրահեղ վատ…կյանքի առաջացումը կամ տիեզերքի նման հրաշք բանը դու համարում ես պատնեշնե՞ր, որոնք արգելայկու՞մ ես նրա զարգացմանը, ախր դա ավելի է առաջխաղացնում գիտությունը, ես ուղղակի քո տեսանկյունը չեմ հասկանում, կամ անհիմն է, կամ էլ շատ բարդ ես գրում, ես հակված եմ ցավոք առաջին տարբերակին:



> Համաձայնեք, որ անտրամաբանական է մի խումբ գիտնականների անմիջական ջանքերով եւ մասնակցությամ գործի դնել գիտափորձ, որի արդյունքում պետք է փորձ արվի ապացուցել՝ պատահականության արդյունքում տիեզերզի առաջացման վարկածը:


Իսկ եթե գիտափորձ չիրականմացվի, ի՞նչ է գիտնականները գուշակ են, որ միանգամից բացատրեն տիեզերքը, բա պետք ա գիտափորձեր անցկացնեն ու գան եզրահագման կամ ճիշտ կամ սխալ, բայց երբեք դա անիմաստ չի լինում, գիտափորձի ինքնին անիմաստ չէ, քանի որ այն տարբեր հարցերի լուծումներ է գտնում և այդ գործերով զբաղվում են ոչ թե իմ և քո նման շարքային մարդիկ, այլ լուրջ գիտնականներ, որոնց դու անլուրջ ես մոտենում, ինչքան էլ պնդես, որ դա այդպես չէ, կամ էլ ուղղակի ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես:



> Չէ՞ որ գիտափորձը ոչ այլ ինչ է քան գիտական մտքի արարչագործություն, ցավում եմ,


ինչքանով, որ ես եմ տեղյակ գիտափորձը դա ինչ-որ երևույթի բացատրություն է տարբեր գիտական փորձարկումների ու դիտումների արդյունքում, իսկ արարչագործություն տերմինը ես չեմ կարծում, որ տեղին է օգտագորված:



> բայց տվյալ դեպքում գիտանկանները ընկան հենց իրենց փորած փոսը:


դա դեռ հարց է, արի ասա, թե դա ո՞ր փոսն է ու ինչի՞ ընկան, որ բոլորիս համար հասկանալի լինի, ես ուղղակի չեն հասկանում թե դու ի վերջո ի՞նչ ես ուզում ասել, դու ընդունում ես կրեացիոն տեսությունը, թե՞ այլ մի բան, թե՞ ուղղակի գիտնականներին չես սիրում ու առանց հիմնավորելու նրանց հացեին ,առանց ապացույցների, ինչ-որ բաներ ես նետում:Ուղղակի ես դեռևս որևէ հիմանվորված փաստարկ քո գրառումների մեջ չեմ տեսել :Sad: 



> Ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրել, որ գիտնականները կեղծում են ամեն ինչ, խոսքը այն գտածոների կեղծման մասին է, որոնք իբր գալիս էին ապացուցելու, որ գույություն է ունեցել մարդկության՝ մարդկա-կապկանման նախահայր: 
> Անգամ եթե նման կենդանատիպ գոյություն է ունեցել, դա ոչ մի կերպ չի ապացուցում էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, քանի որ ինչպես արդեն նշեցի բնության մեջ գերիշխում է տեսակների բազմազանությունը, ոչ մի տեսակի գոյությունը չի կարող բացառվել:
> 
> Ամենազավեշտալի այն է, որ գիտնականները մոլեռանդ կերպով՝ մեծ պայթյունի փոքրամասշտաբ տարբերակը էքսպերիմենտալ առումով կրկնելու փորձեր են կատարում, առանց խորանալու, որ բոլոր այդ կարգի փորձերը հնարավոր են միայն էքսպերիմենտատորի անմիջական մասնակցությամբ, այսինք՝ բանական ուժի վերահսկմամբ:


Այնուամենայնիվ դու այդպես էլ քո ասածների հիմանավորումը չտվեցիր և ուղղակի հարցին ես շրջանցում, կոնկրետ այս գրառումդ ինձ ոչինչ չի ասում ու տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ դու ասելիք էլ չունես / հուսով եմ սխալ եմ/

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մասիսի նկարներն էլ են շատ Վերնիսաժում` ստեղծված բանական մարդու ձեռքով, բայց այդտեղից չի ապացուցվում, որ Մասիսն էլ է ստեղծվել բանական մտքի միջոցով:
> Ուշադրություն դարձրու, որ գրել եմ <<չի ապացուցվում>>, այլ ոչ թե <<չի հետևում>>, որովհետև միգուցե իմ ու քո տրամաբանությամբ դա այդպես է, բայց մեկ այլ մարդու համար բավարար ապացույցներ չկան դա հաստատելու համար:


Գիտնականների օգնում ես վատ դրությունից դուրս գալ :Smile: 
Ասեցի, որ գիտանկանների շատ հարգում եւ գնահատում եմ:

----------


## Vook

> Gardmanian[/HTML];2021162]
> Նայի սա` , ու սրա հետ կապված ու իմ սիրելին`


Gardmanian նայեցի ու ոչ մի խելամիտ ու լուրջ բան չգտա։  Ու նաև մի հորդորանք  ձեզ՝ ես վիքիպեդիայի տեղն էլ լավ գիտեմ, յութուբինն էլ,  գուգլին էլ։Պետք չի անընդհատ հղումներ տեղադրել ։ եթե ձեր  խոսակցությունը կարևոր եք համարում ձեզ համար, դուք ինքներդ  կարդացեք ու ինչ որ անհրաժեշտ կգտնեք կամ կիմանաք՝ գրեք, որպեսզի  կենդանի  զրույց ծավալվի  ու կարողանաք պաշտպանել ձեր կարծիքը,  այլապես  յութուբների հետ  հավես չունեմ  երկխոսության մեջ մտնելու։
ես քո տեղադրած ամեն մի հղումին կարող եմ մի քանի հակահղումներ տեղադրել ու ֆորումը կդառնա հղումախոսություն։ 
Նորից եմ ասում քո  հղումների մեջ ես ոչ մի լուրջ բան չգտա  եթե ինչ որ բան կարևորել ես ու վերաբերվում է իմ հարցին  ։կարող ես շարադրել,ուշադիր կկարդամ։

----------

յոգի (03.06.2010), Չամիչ (03.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ, եկեք բանավեճն ավելի պարզեցնենք… կարո՞ղ եք ապացուցել Կրեացիոն տեսությունը առանց էվոյլուցիոն տեսությանն անդրադառնալու… 

Ենթադրենք էվոլյուցիոն տեսություն գոյություն չունի, ինչպե՞ս եք ապացուցելու Կրեացիայի իրական լինելը… իրականում Կրեացիան պետք է ապացուցվի առանց անդրադառնալու որևէ այլ տեսության… եթե այն իրականություն է…

…ես խոստանում եմ միայն հարցեր տալ և ոչ մի կերպ էվոլյուցիան առաջ չքաշել…

*…համաձա՞յն եք…*

----------

EgoBrain (03.06.2010), kyahi (03.06.2010), Skeptic (03.06.2010), Vook (03.06.2010), յոգի (03.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Արարչագործության վարկածը երբեք չի կարող *հաստատվել*  Կհաստատվի միայն այն, որ եղել է պայթյուն, իսկ թե ինչ է եղել մինչ պայթյունը մարդկությունը երբեք էլ չի կարող ապացուցել(ըստ ինձ):


Հարգելի Վահիկ արաչագործության վարկածը շատ գախտնիքներ ունի բացահայտվելու, իսկ ««մեծ պայթյունի»» տեսությունը պարզապես տեսություն էլ մնացել է մինչև հիմա և դրանից ավել չի էլ կարող անցնել, որովհետև իրական գիտնականներ դա երբեք էլ չեն ընդունում հիմք ինչպես նաև ոչ իրականները... 
Ինչ վերերաբերվում է «մեծ պայթյունին» ապա մի հարց, բայց խնդրում եմ դու պատասխանես առանց որևէ «գիտնականի» մեջբերմամբ, 
ինչպես՞ կարող է քաոսի վերածող պայթյունից առաջանա հարմոնիկ աշխարհ, ամեն ինչ իր ժամանակին տեղի ունենա, խնձորից շուն չի ծնվում, մարդուց բոխկ չի ծնվում և այլը...
_Արարչագործության վարկածը երբեք չի կարող_ հաստատվել՞ , ոչ մի բան էլ չի կարող հաստատվել եթե մարդ չցանկանա... պարզապես հիմա այդպես է հարմար...

----------

Vook (03.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարգելի Վահիկ արաչագործության *վարկածը* շատ գախտնիքներ ունի բացահայտվելու, իսկ ««մեծ պայթյունի»» *տեսությունը* պարզապես տեսություն էլ մնացել է մինչև հիմա և դրանից ավել չի էլ կարող անցնել, որովհետև իրական գիտնականներ դա երբեք էլ չեն ընդունում հիմք ինչպես նաև ոչ իրականները... 
> Ինչ վերերաբերվում է «մեծ պայթյունին» ապա մի հարց, բայց խնդրում եմ դու պատասխանես առանց որևէ «գիտնականի» մեջբերմամբ, 
> ինչպես՞ կարող է քաոսի վերածող պայթյունից առաջանա հարմոնիկ աշխարհ, ամեն ինչ իր ժամանակին տեղի ունենա, խնձորից շուն չի ծնվում, մարդուց բոխկ չի ծնվում և այլը...
> _Արարչագործության վարկածը երբեք չի կարող_ հաստատվել՞ , ոչ մի բան էլ չի կարող հաստատվել եթե մարդ չցանկանա... պարզապես հիմա այդպես է հարմար...


Յոգի ջան, տեսությունը շատ ավելի հաստատուն հիմքեր ունի և բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում որ հաստատված չի, ցանկացած բնագավառ ունի տեսական և գործնական մաս… իսկ վարկած նշանակում է ենթադրություն առանց փաստի… սրանք զուտ բառերի սահմանաման տեսակետից…

Յոգի ջան, Վահիկը եթե գիտնական չի ու չի կարող քո հարցին պատասխանել, ապա դա չի նշանակում որ նրա ասածները սխալ են, կամ տեսությունը սխալ է… այդ դեպքում հարցը պետք է ուղղես գիտնականին… այստեղ հարցը որևէ մեկի գիտելիքը չի այլ Արարման Վարկածի (շատ սիրեցի Կրեացիայի քո հայերեն տարբերակը) ապացուցելիությունը… եթե ես քո հարցի պատասխանը չգիտեմ դա չի նշանակում որ հարցը պատասխան չունի, Յոգի ջան…

…իմիջայլոց եթե իմ առաջարկին համաձայն ես ապա անցնենք Արարման Վարկածի ապացույցներին…

----------

Yellow Raven (03.06.2010), յոգի (03.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Ժողովուրդ, եկեք բանավեճն ավելի պարզեցնենք… կարո՞ղ եք ապացուցել Կրեացիոն տեսությունը առանց էվոյլուցիոն տեսությանն անդրադառնալու… 
> 
> Ենթադրենք էվոլյուցիոն տեսություն գոյություն չունի, ինչպե՞ս եք ապացուցելու Կրեացիայի իրական լինելը… իրականում Կրեացիան պետք է ապացուցվի առանց անդրադառնալու որևէ այլ տեսության… եթե այն իրականություն է…
> 
> …ես խոստանում եմ միայն հարցեր տալ և ոչ մի կերպ էվոլյուցիան առաջ չքաշել…
> 
> *…համաձա՞յն եք…*


Ես չեմ հերքում  էվոյլուցիան, բայց չեմ էլ ընդունում Դարվինի էվոլուցիան, եթե դա ինկատի ունես: Էվոլուցիա միշտ էլ տեղի է ունենում սկսած ամենասկզբից, բայց այդ էվոլուցիան ինչպես զարգանում է, այնպես էլ մահանում է: Նյութականը «զարգանում» է, լավ հնարավորություններով, բայց դեռ կյանքի աղբյույրը նրանց անհասանելի և անտեսանելի է, եթե հաշվի չառնենք Հոգին: 
Ապացուցել ոչ ոք չի կարող, բայց պարզաբանել հնարավոր է և կրեացիոնը (լավ չի լինի հայերեն գրվի ստեղծագործություն կամ արարչագործություն) և նյութականը...
_«եթե այն իրականություն է_…» իրականություն չլիներ ոչ մի ճշգրտություն չեր լինի... էվոլուցիան եղել է կա ու կշարունակվի, նայած ով ինչպես է հասկանում դա: Շատ գիտնականներ հաստատում են քարե դարի «իրականությունը» շատերն էլ ապացուցում են, որ ավելի հին ժամանակներում, ասենք միլիոնավոր տարիներ առաջ ավելի զարգացած են եղել քան հիմա և հետո «էվոլուցիան» դեգրադացրել է աշխարհը իսկ ավլի ուշ «զարգացրել», որին՞ հավատանք...

----------


## յոգի

> kyahi;2021181]Յոգի, ես կասեմ իմ տեսակետը այս հարցի շուրջ, ուզում եք համաձայնվեք ուզում եք ոչ…
> Գիտությունը չի հավատում բոլոր կրոնական, ըստ իս, հեքիաթների, եթե գիտությունը փորձում է գտնել այն բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները, որոնք կրոնը ուղղակի ասում է դա այդպես է ու վերջ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ գիտությունը հավատում է հեքիաթների,


Բայց ինչպես՞ կարող էս հաստատ ասել, որ Գիտությունը չի հավատում բոլոր կրոնական ««հեքիաթների»», շատ գիտնականներ ընդունում են Աստծո գոյությունը և արարումը, որը ունի Պատճառ... Այո համաձայն եմ, որ շատ կրոններ  ասում է դա այդպես է ու վերջ, բայց դրանում կրոնի թերությունը չի , այլ մարդու, որը ընդունում ամեն ասած այնպես ինչպես գրած է, կամ էլ մեկնաբանում է այնպես ինչպես իրեն է հարմար, նույնը անում են շատ գիտնականներ... Ըստ քեզ միգուցե հեքիաթ է, դա քո գործն է, ըստ ինձ էլ մեծ պայթյունն է հեքիաթ, ինչպես նաև Դարվինի տեսությունը...



> այո՛, կրոնական մարմիններին դա դուր չի գալիս և նրանք դրան վերաբերվում են իբրև հեքիաթ, բայց եթե մտածենք, միթե՞ հեքիաթ չէ հավատալը, որ մարդուն ինչ-որ մեկը ստեղծել է, ես հակված եմ հավատալ և ընդունել կյանքի առաջացման հարցում էվոլյուցիոն տեսությանը…չեմ կարծում,


Իսկ դու հավատում էս՞ որ քեզ քո ծնողներն են ստեղծել, եթե այո ապա, որ հետ գնանք, հայր, պապիկ պապու պապ և շարունակ, ու՞ր կհասնենք քո կարծիքով, Դարվինի պապուն՞ Գորիլլային, թե Արարչին՞...
Այդ քո ասած ինչ որ մեկը, որին հեքիաթ էս համարում, եթե չի ցանկանում երևա մի ինչ որ հպարտ մեկին, որը նախընտրում է հավատալ ինչ որ հպարտ «գիտնականների», որոնք իրականում ոչ մի փաստ չունեն արարման մասին, դա նշանակում է Նա հեքիաթ է, Գերագույնը դիշովկա չե, որ երբ որ մի ինչ որ մեկը ցանկանա Նրան տեսնել ապա Նա պարտավոր է հայտնվել ամիջապես, թե չե հեքիաթ կհամարեմ... համարի ինչ կցանկանաս, բայց ամեն ազդեցություն ունի իր բնական հակազդեցությունը, գիտական ֆիզիկայի օրենք...



> որ ճիշտ է "հնչում գիտությունը հորինում է հեքիաթ", ես կասեի հակառակը, եթե գիտությունը հեքիաթ հորիներ հիմա մենք դեռ քարե դարում կապրեինք/ կոպիտ օրինակ է, բայց դե…/


Շատ գիտնականներ էլ ասում են, որ քարե դարը հեքիաթ է, այլ եղել է ավելի շատ զարգացած քան հիմա...

----------

Vook (03.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (03.06.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> ինչպես՞ կարող է քաոսի վերածող պայթյունից առաջանա հարմոնիկ աշխարհ, ամեն ինչ իր ժամանակին տեղի ունենա, խնձորից շուն չի ծնվում, մարդուց բոխկ չի ծնվում և այլը...


 Էդ ինչու ալֆա մասնիկներով գազը ռմբակոծելիս կարող են առաջանալ պրոտոններ, որոնք այնուհետև պիտի կազմեն ատոմի միջուկի մի մասը և  որն էլ իր հերթին պետք է շրջապատվի էլեկտրոններով, այսինքն առաջացնի խիստ որոշակի, ոչ քաոսային կառուցվածք, իսկ Մեծ Պայթյունի հետևանքով քաոսից խիստ հարմոնիկ աշխարհ չի կաչող առաջանալ?

----------

kyahi (03.06.2010), Skeptic (03.06.2010), Yellow Raven (03.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Բայց ինչպես՞ կարող էս հաստատ ասել, որ Գիտությունը չի հավատում բոլոր կրոնական ««հեքիաթների»», շատ գիտնականներ ընդունում են Աստծո գոյությունը և արարումը, որը ունի Պատճառ...


Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ «հավատացյալ» գիտնականների մեծ մասը հավատում է Այնշտայնի աստծուն.



> «Ես հավատում եմ Սպինոզայի Աստծուն, ով դրսևորում է իրեն կարգավորված ներդաշնակության մեջ այն ամենի, ինչ գոյություն ունի, այլ ոչ այն Աստծուն, որ մտահոգվում է մարդկային արարածների գործողություններով և ճակատագրերով»:





> ...Ոմանք կառարկեն, թե շատ գիտնականներ հավատացել և հավատում են աստծուն, սակայն նրանց աստվածը միանգամայն ուրիշ հասկացություն է, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի կրոնական աստվածների հետ: Ահա թե ինչ է գրում Այնշտայնը. “Ես չեմ փորձում աստծուն պատկերացնել որպես անձ. ինձ հերիք է աշխարհի ապշեցուցիչ կառուցվածքը այնքանով, որքանով մեր ոչ կատարյալ զգայարանները կարող են ընկալել այն”: “Ես երբեք բնությանը չեմ վերագրել որևէ նպատակ, կանխամտածված միտում կամ ինչ-որ այլ բան, որին կարելի է տալ անթրոպոմորֆ բացատրություն: Բնությունը վեհ շինություն է, որին մենք ամբողջությամբ չենք կարող հասնել, և որը մտածող մարդու հոգում առաջացնում է համեստ հնազանդության զգացում: Այս իսկապես վեհ զգացումը միստիցիզմի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Անձնականացված աստծո գաղափարն ինձ երբեք հարազատ չի եղել և ինձ բավական միամիտ է թվում”:


Ու հետո`



> Իսկ դու հավատում էս՞ որ քեզ քո ծնողներն են ստեղծել, եթե այո ապա, որ հետ գնանք, հայր, պապիկ պապու պապ և շարունակ, ու՞ր կհասնենք քո կարծիքով, Դարվինի պապուն՞ Գորիլլային, թե Արարչին՞...


Դարվինի /ու մեր բոլորիս/ պապը ո'չ գորիլլա ա եղել, ո'չ օրանգուտան, ո'չ էլ շիմպանզե /որը, իմիջիայլոց մարդուն գենետիկորեն ամենամոտ գտնվող պրիմատն ա/, այլ` դրանց ընդհանուր նախնին, որը էվոլյուցիայի արդյունքում տվել ա ճյուղավորումներ, այդ թվում` փակուղային /օրինակ` նեանդերտալացիները, ովքեր, ըստ վերջին ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքների, շատ ջերմ ու մտերիմ հարաբերությունների մեջ էին եղել մարդկանց հետ` *ահա*/: Այդ ճյուղավորումներից մեկի արդյունքում էլ առաջացել ա Homo Sapiens-ը:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:19 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:00 ----------




> Gardmanian նայեցի ու ոչ մի խելամիտ ու լուրջ բան չգտա։  Ու նաև մի հորդորանք  ձեզ՝ ես վիքիպեդիայի տեղն էլ լավ գիտեմ, յութուբինն էլ,  գուգլին էլ։Պետք չի անընդհատ հղումներ տեղադրել ։ եթե ձեր  խոսակցությունը կարևոր եք համարում ձեզ համար, դուք ինքներդ  կարդացեք ու ինչ որ անհրաժեշտ կգտնեք կամ կիմանաք՝ գրեք, որպեսզի  կենդանի  զրույց ծավալվի  ու կարողանաք պաշտպանել ձեր կարծիքը,  այլապես  յութուբների հետ  հավես չունեմ  երկխոսության մեջ մտնելու։
> ես քո տեղադրած ամեն մի հղումին կարող եմ մի քանի հակահղումներ տեղադրել ու ֆորումը կդառնա հղումախոսություն։ 
> Նորից եմ ասում քո  հղումների մեջ ես ոչ մի լուրջ բան չգտա  եթե ինչ որ բան կարևորել ես ու վերաբերվում է իմ հարցին  ։կարող ես շարադրել,ուշադիր կկարդամ։


Այսինքն` քո համար կարևորը ոչ թե իմ փաստարկների բովանդակությունն ա, այլ` տեսքն ու ձևը...  :Dntknw: 
Ուրիշ բան ա, եթե, ասենք, դժվարանում ես ռուսերենից կամ անգլերենից. վերջինից ես էլ էդքան ուժեղ չեմ, բայց դե ամենահզոր փաստարկների ու ապացույցների մեծ մասը էդ լեզվով են, ու եթե ես սկսեմ դրանք թարգմանել, մի օրը ինձ չի հերիքի: Բայց դրանց բովանդակությունը ուղղակի Copy-Paste չեմ ուզում անեմ, որովհետև Ակումբի կարգուկանոնը խախտած կլինեմ: Իսկ վիդեոներ տեղադրում եմ այն պատճառով, որ, ըստ իս, վիզուալ ապացույցն ամենածանրակշիռն ա:

----------

EgoBrain (04.06.2010), kyahi (03.06.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հարգելի Վահիկ արաչագործության վարկածը շատ գախտնիքներ ունի բացահայտվելու


Ցանկացած վարկած էլ բացահայտվելու ու զարգանալու պոտենցիալ ունի այդ վարկածին հարող մարդկանց համար:




> իսկ ««մեծ պայթյունի»» տեսությունը պարզապես տեսություն էլ մնացել է մինչև հիմա և դրանից ավել չի էլ կարող անցնել, որովհետև իրական գիտնականներ դա երբեք էլ չեն ընդունում հիմք ինչպես նաև ոչ իրականները...


Տեսությունը մնում է զուտ տեսություն, եթե այն ի սկզբանե սխալ է, իսկ «մեծ պայթյունի» տեսությունը արդեն իսկ մոտակա ժամանակներս կարող է արդեն իսկ անցնել «դրանից այն կողմ»: Արդեն բավականին քայլեր արված են նախապայթյունային իրավիճակ ստեղծելու համար ու Մեծ Հադրոնային Կոլլայդերը աշխատեցնելուց հետո պարզ կդառնա, թե գիտնականների որ մասն էր ճիշտ:




> Ինչ վերերաբերվում է «մեծ պայթյունին» ապա մի հարց, բայց խնդրում եմ դու պատասխանես առանց որևէ «գիտնականի» մեջբերմամբ, 
> ինչպես՞ կարող է քաոսի վերածող պայթյունից առաջանա հարմոնիկ աշխարհ, ամեն ինչ իր ժամանակին տեղի ունենա, խնձորից շուն չի ծնվում, մարդուց բոխկ չի ծնվում և այլը...
> _Արարչագործության վարկածը երբեք չի կարող_ հաստատվել՞ , ոչ մի բան էլ չի կարող հաստատվել եթե մարդ չցանկանա... պարզապես հիմա այդպես է հարմար...


Ուշադիր չես կարդում գրածներս, ես ամենևին էլ չեմ դրժում արարչագործության վարկածը :Wink:

----------


## Vook

> Ուրիշ բան ա, եթե, ասենք, դժվարանում ես ռուսերենից կամ անգլերենից. վերջինից ես էլ էդքան ուժեղ չեմ,


Ո՛չ, չեմ դժվարանում ու կարծեմ թէ վերևում արդեն  շատ պարզ գրել էի պատճառը՝ նորից կրկնելն անիմաստ եմ համարում։

----------


## Vook

նորից ապացույց՝ :Smile: 
Արբանյակից կատարված հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել, որ  ամեն օր  տիեզերքից երկրի վիա նստում  է  150  տոննա տիեզերական փոշի։Այդ նստվածքի 2.08 ից 2.8 % ի պարունակությունը՝ նիկել  է։ եթե ենթադրենք, որ երկրի տարիքը իրոք 4.5 միլիարդ տարի է, ապա  ողջ երկիրը պատված կլիներ  մետրերի հասնող  փոշով ։Ըստ այդմ երկրակեղևի մեջ նիկելի   քանակի հիմքի վիա կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ տիեզերական փոշին երկրի վրա նստել է սարսափելի քիչ ժամանակ՝  քան 4.5 մլրդ տարին։Իսկ այդ ժամանակը դժվար չէ հաշվել ՝ գետերը օրական  օվկյանոսը հարստացնում են 375 միլիոն տոննա  նիկելով ։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ ողջ օվկյանոսում առկա է 35000 միլիարդ տոննա  այդ մետաղից։եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք որ  օվկյանոսի ողջ նիկելը  կուտակվել է գետերի հոսքով ապա այդ քանակությունը կուտակելու համար  ծաղսվում է 10000 տարի։

----------


## յոգի

> Էդ ինչու ալֆա մասնիկներով գազը ռմբակոծելիս կարող են առաջանալ պրոտոններ, որոնք այնուհետև պիտի կազմեն ատոմի միջուկի մի մասը և  որն էլ իր հերթին պետք է շրջապատվի էլեկտրոններով, այսինքն առաջացնի խիստ որոշակի, ոչ քաոսային կառուցվածք, իսկ Մեծ Պայթյունի հետևանքով քաոսից խիստ հարմոնիկ աշխարհ չի կաչող առաջանալ?


Քո ասածը ունի պատճառ և իրագործող, իսկ քաոսից, որ հարմոնիկ աշխարհ է ստեղծվել, ասենք թե դա էլ ընդունենք, բայց ինչպես՞ է գործում այդ աշխարհը առանց կողմնակի բանականության, չե որ նյութական է ամեն ինչ, իսկ նյութը անկյանք է...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> նորից ապացույց՝
> Արբանյակից կատարված հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել, որ  ամեն օր  տիեզերքից երկրի վիա նստում  է  150  տոննա տիեզերական փոշի։Այդ նստվածքի 2.08 ից 2.8 % ի պարունակությունը՝ նիկել  է։ եթե ենթադրենք, որ երկրի տարիքը իրոք 4.5 միլիարդ տարի է, ապա  ողջ երկիրը պատված կլիներ  մետրերի հասնող  փոշով ։Ըստ այդմ երկրակեղևի մեջ նիկելի   քանակի հիմքի վիա կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ տիեզերական փոշին երկրի վրա նստել է սարսափելի քիչ ժամանակ՝  քան 4.5 մլրդ տարին։Իսկ այդ ժամանակը դժվար չէ հաշվել ՝ գետերը օրական  օվկյանոսը հարստացնում են 375 միլիոն տոննա  նիկելով ։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ ողջ օվկյանոսում առկա է 35000 միլիարդ տոննա  այդ մետաղից։եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք որ  օվկյանոսի ողջ նիկելը  կուտակվել է գետերի հոսքով ապա այդ քանակությունը կուտակելու համար  ծաղսվում է 10000 տարի։


Վուկ, սա ապացույց չի, որովհետև չգիտենք թե ինչ արբանյակից են հետազոտություններ արել, երբ են արել և ով է արել… այսինքն մենակ քո խոսքին պտի հավատանք… կարող ա ուսումնասիրությունն ասխալ, հնարավոր չի՞…

եթե ուզում ես ապացուցել ապա պետք է սույս տաս կամ փաստեր բերես թե 

1. ով է սարքել/ստեղծել/արարել երկիրը/արեգակնային համակարգը/տիեզերքները (հատուկ հոգնակի, որովհետև մի հատ չկա)

2. ինչպես է   սարքել/ստեղծել/արարել (տեղնոլոգիաները, սկզբմունքները)

3. և եթե ինչ որ մեկը  սարքել/ստեղծել/արարել է ապա որն է եղել նպատակը, ինչի՞ համար է այս ամենը

Վուկ ջան, այս հարցերն ընդամենը մի քանի կարըորագույն հարցերն են և պարտադիր է որ ապացույցները լինեն իրեղեն և գիտական… կարող ես օգտվել ցանկացած աղբյուրից… ես խնդիր չունեմ

----------

յոգի (04.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Վուկ, սա ապացույց չի, որովհետև չգիտենք թե ինչ արբանյակից են հետազոտություններ արել, երբ են արել և ով է արել… այսինքն մենակ քո խոսքին պտի հավատանք… կարող ա ուսումնասիրությունն ասխալ, հնարավոր չի՞…


Չեմ բացառում Մեֆ ջան ։ցանկացած մի հարցում որոշակի սխալվելու հավանականություն կա։Սակայն որոշակի քանակի փաստերից հետո (կփորձեմ բերել) իրար հետ կորոշենք թէ  որ կողմի փաստերն են ավելի տեսանելի շոշափելի ու հավանական։


> եթե ուզում ես ապացուցել ապա պետք է սույս տաս կամ փաստեր բերես թե 
> 
> 1. ով է սարքել/ստեղծել/արարել երկիրը/արեգակնային համակարգը/տիեզերքները (հատուկ հոգնակի, որովհետև մի հատ չկա)


Հարգարժան Mephistopheles, դու չասացի՞ր որ ապացույցներ բերեմ երկրի երիտասարդության վերաբերյալ ՝ ես էլ բերում եմ,  ըստ որի էլ ոչ թէ  ապացուցեելու եմ, որ  երկիրը սարքել կամ արարել են այլ   գալու ենք այդ հետևության


> 2. ինչպես է   սարքել/ստեղծել/արարել (տեղնոլոգիաները, սկզբմունքները)


 :Smile: Էս արդեն համարյա ձկնորս ծերունու պահանջն է ոսկե ձկնիկին՝ արի գնանք մեզ ծառա եղիր,  կամ այս դեպքում  ՝ հապա մի ցույց տուր մեզ՝ Արարի՛չ, թէ մեզ ոնց էս ստեղծել,  ներկայացրու գծագրերը, ապացույցներն ու թույլատվությունը, մենք էլ ենք ուզում  Աստված լինել՝  տիեզերք ու մարդ արարել։ :Angry2:  :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում տիեզերքը ստեղծվել է խոսքով  խոսքն էլ իր հերդին ինֆորմացիա է։


> 3. և եթե ինչ որ մեկը  սարքել/ստեղծել/արարել է ապա որն է եղել նպատակը, ինչի՞ համար է այս ամենը


էս հարցը արդեն ոչ մի կերպ գիտական խնդիր չի կարող հանդիսանալ ու  ապացույց էլ բնականաբար  չի կարող ունենալ։  Ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ կյանքը հոգևորի ու մարմնավորի  զուգակցում է ու տվյալ հարցը  հոգևոր կամ փիլիսոփայական  հարդության հարց է։
[/QUOTE]

----------


## Vook

> Վուկ, մենակ կոկորդիկոսն արդեն 120 միլիոն տարի ա գոյություն ունի, կմախքները գտել են, կա… դուրս է գալիս կոկորդիլոսներն ու սողուններն ընդհանրապես ավելի հին են քան արեգակնային համակարգը՞…


Հիմա եկեք տեսննենք թէ ի՞նչ է ասել ռադիոածխածնային հետազոտության  հեղինակ  ՈՒիլլարդ Լիբբին  իր իսկ  մեթոդի վերաբերյալ
ՙԱյս մեթոդը  պիտանի չէ այն բրածոների համար, որոնց տարիքը  գերազանցում է 50000 տարին։ Այս մեթոդի 30 տարի կիրառումից հետո մենք  հայտաբերեցինք, որ  դրա  ճշտությունը կտրուկ ընկնում է,  երբ չափում ենք  8000 տարուց ավել գտածոները։Այս պարագայում մենք պետք է ընդունենք,  որ  տիեզերական ճառագայթումը  բոլոր այդ ժամանակահատվածում մնացել է անփոփոոխ,  որում մենք համոզված չենք  ։Դա նշանակում է որ տվյալ մեթոդը բավական ճշգրիտ է  աշխատում  մինչև  մթա 6000թ գտածոների համար՚։

----------


## Skeptic

> Ո՛չ, չեմ դժվարանում ու կարծեմ թէ վերևում արդեն  շատ պարզ գրել էի պատճառը՝ նորից կրկնելն անիմաստ եմ համարում։


Տիպիկ կրոնական մտածելակերպ: Շատ կներես, բայց ես էլ եմ կարող «տկլոր» փաստարկներ բերել` պարզապես այս կամ այն միտքը շարադրելով, բայց սա այն թեման ա, որտեղ առանց հղումների բանավեճը վերածվում ա տավտոլոգիայի.




> Հիմա եկեք տեսննենք թէ ի՞նչ է ասել ռադիոածխածնային հետազոտության հեղինակ ՈՒիլլարդ Լիբբին իր իսկ մեթոդի վերաբերյալ
> ՙԱյս մեթոդը պիտանի չէ այն բրածոների համար, որոնց տարիքը գերազանցում է 50000 տարին։ Այս մեթոդի 30 տարի կիրառումից հետո մենք հայտաբերեցինք, որ դրա ճշտությունը կտրուկ ընկնում է, երբ չափում ենք 8000 տարուց ավել գտածոները։Այս պարագայում մենք պետք է ընդունենք, որ տիեզերական ճառագայթումը բոլոր այդ ժամանակահատվածում մնացել է անփոփոոխ, որում մենք համոզված չենք ։Դա նշանակում է որ տվյալ մեթոդը բավական ճշգրիտ է աշխատում մինչև մթա 6000թ գտածոների համար՚։


Նախ` կխնդրեի նշել աղբյուրը, որովհետև Ինտերնետում գտա մեջբերմանդ միայն 1-ին նախադասությունը: Երկրորդ` ռադիոածխածնային անալիզի քննադատությունը սովորաբար հիմնվում ա ամենաառաջին գիտական հրապարակումների վրա, որոնք արտացոլում են մեթոդաբանության վիճակը 1960-ական թվականներին; ինչպես նաև մեթոդի հիմունքները և դրա չափաբերման գործընթացները չհասկանալու վրա /*աղբյուրը*/: Ու երրորդ` թվագրման ռադիոածխածնային մեթոդը միայն մեկն է մոտ երկու տասնյակ մեթոդներից /*աղբյուրը*/




> նորից ապացույց՝
> Արբանյակից կատարված հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել, որ ամեն օր տիեզերքից երկրի վիա նստում է 150 տոննա տիեզերական փոշի։Այդ նստվածքի 2.08 ից 2.8 % ի պարունակությունը՝ նիկել է։ եթե ենթադրենք, որ երկրի տարիքը իրոք 4.5 միլիարդ տարի է, ապա ողջ երկիրը պատված կլիներ մետրերի հասնող փոշով ։Ըստ այդմ երկրակեղևի մեջ նիկելի քանակի հիմքի վիա կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ տիեզերական փոշին երկրի վրա նստել է սարսափելի քիչ ժամանակ՝ քան 4.5 մլրդ տարին։Իսկ այդ ժամանակը դժվար չէ հաշվել ՝ գետերը օրական օվկյանոսը հարստացնում են 375 միլիոն տոննա նիկելով ։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ ողջ օվկյանոսում առկա է 35000 միլիարդ տոննա այդ մետաղից։եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք որ օվկյանոսի ողջ նիկելը կուտակվել է գետերի հոսքով ապա այդ քանակությունը կուտակելու համար ծաղսվում է 10000 տարի


Հղումներ, աղբյուրներ... չկան:

----------

kyahi (04.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Տիպիկ կրոնական մտածելակերպ:


Դու ո՞վ ես ինչ՞ ես ուզում ընդհանրապես։Քեզ թվոււմ է էնքան բարձր  ես որ կարող ես  ձեռքիդ կշեռքով  կշռել սրա նրա մտածելակերպը։ Շատ ցաքուցրիվ մտածելակերպ պիտի մարդն ունենա որ  այս խոսքին՝
_պետք չի անընդհատ հղումներ տեղադրել ։ եթե ձեր խոսակցությունը կարևոր եք համարում ձեզ համար, դուք ինքներդ կարդացեք ու ինչ որ անհրաժեշտ կգտնեք կամ կիմանաք՝ գրեք, որպեսզի կենդանի զրույց ծավալվի ու կարողանաք պաշտպանել ձեր կարծիքը, այլապես յութուբների հետ հավես չունեմ երկխոսության մեջ մտնելու։_
ասի կրոնական մտածելակերպ։Ինչևէ՝ գտիր քեզ համար քո նման _գերագույն_ մտածելակերպի տեր մարդկանց ու շփվիր նրանց հետ, գուցե մի քիչ էլ  խոսակցական էթիկա կսովորես։*Ամենայն բարիք քեզ։* :Bye:

----------

յոգի (04.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Դու ո՞վ ես...


Մարդ: Բա դու՞ ով ես:




> ...ինչ՞ ես ուզում ընդհանրապես։


Այս պահին` մի 7-8 հատ բլինչիկ, իսկ ընդհանրապես` իմաստալից /ճիշտ/ ու երջանիկ կյանք:




> Քեզ թվոււմ է էնքան բարձր ես որ կարող ես ձեռքիդ կշեռքով կշռել սրա նրա մտածելակերպը։ Շատ ցաքուցրիվ մտածելակերպ պիտի մարդն ունենա որ այս խոսքին՝
> պետք չի անընդհատ հղումներ տեղադրել ։ եթե ձեր խոսակցությունը կարևոր եք համարում ձեզ համար, դուք ինքներդ կարդացեք ու ինչ որ անհրաժեշտ կգտնեք կամ կիմանաք՝ գրեք, որպեսզի կենդանի զրույց ծավալվի ու կարողանաք պաշտպանել ձեր կարծիքը, այլապես յութուբների հետ հավես չունեմ երկխոսության մեջ մտնելու։
> ասի կրոնական մտածելակերպ։


Իսկ ինչի՞ ա «կրոնական մտածելակերպ» արտահայտությունս քո համար էդքան վիրավորական: Թե՞ քո մոտ էս վիճակն ա.



Չե, բարեկամ, սխալ բաներ մի գրի, կամ, քո ասած, «մուտիտ» մի արա, որովհետև ես ոչ մի վիրավորական բան չեմ գրել. այլ հարց ա, թե դու ինչպես ես հակված իմ գրառումներն ընկալելու: Նորից եմ ասում, էս թեմայում բանավեճի համար կարծիքներից բացի պետք ա լինեն հղումներ ՀԱ-ներին /հեղինակավոր աղբյուր - Վիքիփեդիայի բառապաշարից/, քանի որ մարդկային երևակայությունը /որը ոմանց մոտ շատ վառ ա, բայց սահմանափակված ա մի գրքի շրջանակներում/ ապացույցի հիմք չի կարող լինել:




> Ինչևէ՝ գտիր քեզ համար քո նման գերագույն մտածելակերպի տեր մարդկանց ու շփվիր նրանց հետ...


Ես աշխատում եմ շփվել ոչ թե *«գերագույն»*, այլ` *ռացիոնալ* մտածելակերպի տեր մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր, անկախ իրենց աշխարհայացքներից, չեն առաջնորդվում էս սկզբունքով /որի մասին վերևներում նշել էի/.






> ...գուցե մի քիչ էլ խոսակցական էթիկա կսովորես։


Խոսակցական էթիկայի մասին ավելի լավ ա չխոսաս:




> Ամենայն բարիք քեզ։


Քեզ էլ:

----------

kyahi (04.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE]


> Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ «հավատացյալ» գիտնականների մեծ մասը հավատում է Այնշտայնի աստծուն.


Քուրս հավատացյալը այլ բան է, Աստծուն ճանաչելը այլ... կասես՞ որն է Այնշտայնի աստվածը: Գիտեմ որ նա ընդունում էր Բհագավադ Գիտայի Աստծուն...

----------


## Skeptic

> Քուրս...


Ի՞նչ քուր, ձեռ ե՞ս առնում...Գոնե ավատարիս ու ստատուսիս նայեիր...




> ...հավատացյալը այլ բան է, Աստծուն ճանաչելը այլ... կասես՞ որն է Այնշտայնի աստվածը:


Գրել եմ




> Գիտեմ որ նա ընդունում էր Բհագավադ Գիտայի Աստծուն...


Աղբյուրը:

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE]


> 1. ով է սարքել/ստեղծել/արարել երկիրը/արեգակնային համակարգը/տիեզերքները (հատուկ հոգնակի, որովհետև մի հատ չկա)


Ըստ սանքհյա փիլիսոփայության նյութական տիեզերքները կառուցել է Գերագույն Անձը, որը ըստ վեդաների ամենակարող է և ամեն ինչ Նրա էներգիան է, ինչպես նաև նյութը, որը համարվում է Նրա ներքին էներգիան: Բացի նյութականը կա նաև հոգևոր տիեզերքներ, որոնք անսկիզբ և անվերջ են: Գերագույն Անձը մեկն ու միակն է իսկզբանե, բայց Նրանից բխում է բազմաթիվ մարմնացումներ, որոնք տարբեր չեն Նրանից... Նրանից նաև բխում են անթիվ անհամար ապրող էակներ, որոնք ունեն նույն որակները, բայց տարբեր են քանակությամբ, այսինքը, Գերագույնը անսահման է ամեն ինչով, ապրող էակը, այսինքը մենք բոլորս, շատ փոքր ենք... և քանի, որ ապրղ էակը անհատականություն է, ունի անհատական բազմազան ցանկություն և ցանկանում է բավարարել այդ ցանկությունները... Գերագույնը նաև կատարողն է բոլոր ապրող էակների ցանկությունները, և այսպիսով Նա կատարելով նրանց ցանկությունները արարում է նյութական տիեզերքներ Իր իսկ էնրգիայի շնորհիվ... 
Գերագույնի մի մարմնացումը, որը Մահա Վիշնուն է պարկած է Գհարբա (պատճառական) օվկիանոսի վրա և գտնվում է Յոգա Նիդրայի (միստիկական քուն) մեջ, Որի արտաշնչումից արտաբխում և արարվում են անթիվ տիեզերքներ Նրա ուժի շնորհիվ (մեծ պայթյուն :Jpit:  ...



> 2. ինչպես է   սարքել/ստեղծել/արարել (տեղնոլոգիաները, սկզբմունքները)


շարունակենք մյուս հարցից...
Տեխնալոգիանները ոչ մեխանիկական, այլ միստիկական...
Գերագույնը իր հայացքով լիցքավորում է այդ տիեզերքները ապրղ էակներով ըստ նրանց ցանկությամբ և Իրենից բխում է մի այլ մարմնացում, Կշիրոդակշայի Վիշնուն, որը տարածվում է ամեն մի տիեզերքում, պահպանում է տիեզերքները և արարում է բնության երեք գոյավիճակները, առաջին ապրող էակին, որը իր հերթին արարում է բնությունը, Արեգակնային համակարգը, երեք մոլորակնային համակարգերը, այսինքը՛ ցածրագույն, (պատալա լոկա կամ դժոխային կոչված մոլորակները), միջին, (Բհումի կամ Երկիր) և բարձրագույն (Սվարգա լոկա կամ դրախտային կոչված), և արարում է բոլոր ապրող էակների մարմինները, որոնք 8400000 տեսակ են ամբողջ տիեզերքում, նրանց զգայարանները և զգայական առարկաները...
Թե ինչպես դա շատ ծավալուն թեմա է, եթե հետաքրքիր է կարող եմ գրել դրա մասին երբ ժամանակ լինի...




> 3. և եթե ինչ որ մեկը  սարքել/ստեղծել/արարել է ապա որն է եղել նպատակը, ինչի՞ համար է այս ամենը


Նպատակը վերևում գրել եմ, որը ապրող էակի բազմազան ցանկությունն է... նույնպես ծավալուն թեմա է...
Ապացույց կարող է հանդիսանալ մարդու բանականությունը և նրա Գիտակցությունը, (նայած ում համար)...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:04 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:59 ----------




> Ի՞նչ քուր, ձեռ ե՞ս առնում...Գոնե ավատարիս ու ստատուսիս նայեիր...
> 
> 
> Գրել եմ
> 
> 
> Աղբյուրը:


Կներես եղբայր, պարզապես մի գրառմանտ մեջ կարծեմ գրել էիր...
խոսքս սրա մասին էր, բայց նայեցի, որ դա քեզ չեր վերբերվում, կներես...



> Աղջկա հետ քյառթու ժարգոնով խոսալը, իմ կարծիքով, սիրուն չի


Աղբյուրը, կգտնեմ կասեմ...
Ավատրտ հոյակապ է :Smile: ...

----------


## Skeptic

> Կներես եղբայր, պարզապես մի գրառմանտ մեջ կարծեմ գրել էիր...
> խոսքս սրա մասին էր, բայց նայեցի, որ դա քեզ չեր վերբերվում, կներես...


Ոչինչ, պատահում ա:  :Wink: 





> Աղբյուրը, կգտնեմ կասեմ...


Կսպասեմ  :Smile: 





> Ավատարդ հոյակապ է...


Դե վերջացրու, կարիճ...  :LOL:

----------

յոգի (04.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

[QUOTE=յոգի;2023265]


> Ըստ սանքհյա փիլիսոփայության նյութական տիեզերքները կառուցել է Գերագույն *Անձը*, որը ըստ վեդաների ամենակարող է և ամեն ինչ Նրա էներգիան է, ինչպես նաև նյութը, որը համարվում է Նրա ներքին էներգիան: Բացի նյութականը կա նաև հոգևոր տիեզերքներ, որոնք անսկիզբ և անվերջ են: Գերագույն Անձը մեկն ու միակն է իսկզբանե, բայց Նրանից բխում է բազմաթիվ մարմնացումներ, որոնք տարբեր չեն Նրանից... Նրանից նաև բխում են անթիվ անհամար ապրող էակներ, որոնք ունեն նույն որակները, բայց տարբեր են քանակությամբ, այսինքը, Գերագույնը անսահման է ամեն ինչով, ապրող էակը, այսինքը մենք բոլորս, շատ փոքր ենք... և քանի, որ ապրղ էակը անհատականություն է, ունի անհատական բազմազան ցանկություն և ցանկանում է բավարարել այդ ցանկությունները... Գերագույնը նաև կատարողն է բոլոր ապրող էակների ցանկությունները, և այսպիսով Նա կատարելով նրանց ցանկությունները արարում է նյութական տիեզերքներ Իր իսկ էնրգիայի շնորհիվ... 
> Գերագույնի մի մարմնացումը, որը Մահա Վիշնուն է պարկած է Գհարբա (պատճառական) օվկիանոսի վրա և գտնվում է Յոգա Նիդրայի (միստիկական քուն) մեջ, Որի արտաշնչումից արտաբխում և արարվում են անթիվ տիեզերքներ Նրա ուժի շնորհիվ (մեծ պայթյուն ...
> 
> շարունակենք մյուս հարցից...
> Տեխնալոգիանները ոչ մեխանիկական, այլ միստիկական...
> Գերագույնը իր հայացքով լիցքավորում է այդ տիեզերքները ապրղ էակներով ըստ նրանց ցանկությամբ և Իրենից բխում է մի այլ մարմնացում, Կշիրոդակշայի Վիշնուն, որը տարածվում է ամեն մի տիեզերքում, պահպանում է տիեզերքները և արարում է բնության երեք գոյավիճակները, առաջին ապրող էակին, որը իր հերթին արարում է բնությունը, Արեգակնային համակարգը, երեք մոլորակնային համակարգերը, այսինքը՛ ցածրագույն, (պատալա լոկա կամ դժոխային կոչված մոլորակները), միջին, (Բհումի կամ Երկիր) և բարձրագույն (Սվարգա լոկա կամ դրախտային կոչված), և արարում է բոլոր ապրող էակների մարմինները, որոնք 8400000 տեսակ են ամբողջ տիեզերքում, նրանց զգայարանները և զգայական առարկաները...
> Թե ինչպես դա շատ ծավալուն թեմա է, եթե հետաքրքիր է կարող եմ գրել դրա մասին երբ ժամանակ լինի...
> 
> 
> ...


Յոգի ջան, ցավոք քո գրածն ապացույց չի, այլ պատմություն է *ըստ Վեդաների*… ապացույցը ըստ որևէ բանի կամ մեկի չի լինում… ապացույցը կամ է, կամ չէ… ապացոյցն ինքը հաստատում կամ ժխտում է և վերացնում կասկածը… օրինակ երկրի ձգողականության ուժը հաստատվում է փորձով և բնության մեջ եղած երևույթներով և եթե մենք անտեսենք այն ու ենթադրենք որ այն գոյություն չունի ապա մենք պարզապես շինարարություն չենք կարող անել և ոչ էլ օդանավ կամ որևէ այլ բան սարքել… այսինքն եթե չես ընդունում փաստի գոյությունը կամ անտեսում ես, ապա մարդկության գործունեության մի հսկա բնագավառ փուլ է գալիս… բաժակը եթե զեռքիցդ ընկավ ապա այն գետին է ընկնելու, չի թռնի գնա… սա է ապացույցը… 

իսկ քո առաջարկածը կրոնափիլիսոփայական տեսակետ է և մարդու մտածողության արդյունք… սրանք լավ պատմություններ են և իմաստուն, բայց սրանք բնության ու տիեզերական հարցերի պատասխաններ չեն և ոչ էլ հավակնում են տալ… երբ մարդկությունն ուսումնասիրում է բնությունն ու կենդանական աշխարհը, նա իրական փաստարկված բացատրություններ է փնտրում, որովհետև դրանք օգնում են մարդկությանը լուծելու շատ ու շատ խնդիրներ, նյութական և հոգեբանական,… բայց Վեդաներին հավատալով դու մարդկությունը որևէ խնդիր չի կարող լուծել … անձը թերևս կարող է գտել պատասխաններ զուտ անձնական/փիլիսոփայական հարթության վրա, բայց դրանք երբեք չեն կարող բացատրություններ տալ մարդկությանը հետաքրքրող հարցերին… Վեդաները և որևէ կրոնական ուղղություն մարդու առաջացման պատասխանը չունեն, դրա համար էլ ասում են որ աստված կամ գերագույն անձն է ստեղծել ու համարում հարցը փակված… մարդու առաջացումն այդքան հեշտ չի եղել որ մի նախադասությանբ պատասխանես…

ըստ էության Յոգի ջան դու դեռ որևէ ապացույց չես բերել, ապացույցը դա գիտական հասկացություն է ու զգացական/էմոցիոնալ ասպեկտ չունի… ու հավատալ չհավատալու խնդիր չկա… 

Յոգի ջան, նույն հաջողությամբ մենք կարող ենք Ձմեռ Պապիկին հավատալ… ի՞նչ անհավանական բան կա՞ որ

----------

kyahi (04.06.2010), Skeptic (05.06.2010), յոգի (04.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ բացառում Մեֆ ջան ։ցանկացած մի հարցում որոշակի սխալվելու հավանականություն կա։Սակայն որոշակի քանակի փաստերից հետո (կփորձեմ բերել) իրար հետ կորոշենք թէ  որ կողմի փաստերն են ավելի տեսանելի շոշափելի ու հավանական։Հարգարժան Mephistopheles, դու չասացի՞ր որ ապացույցներ բերեմ *երկրի երիտասարդության վերաբերյալ* ՝ ես էլ բերում եմ,  ըստ որի էլ ոչ թէ  ապացուցեելու եմ, որ  երկիրը սարքել կամ արարել են այլ   գալու ենք այդ հետևությանԷս արդեն համարյա ձկնորս ծերունու պահանջն է ոսկե ձկնիկին՝ արի գնանք մեզ ծառա եղիր,  կամ այս դեպքում  ՝ հապա մի ցույց տուր մեզ՝ Արարի՛չ, թէ մեզ ոնց էս ստեղծել,  ներկայացրու գծագրերը, ապացույցներն ու թույլատվությունը, մենք էլ ենք ուզում  Աստված լինել՝  տիեզերք ու մարդ արարել։
> *Ամեն դեպքում տիեզերքը ստեղծվել է խոսքով* *խոսքն էլ իր հերդին ինֆորմացիա է*։էս հարցը արդեն ոչ մի կերպ գիտական խնդիր չի կարող հանդիսանալ ու  ապացույց էլ բնականաբար  չի կարող ունենալ։  Ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ կյանքը հոգևորի ու մարմնավորի  զուգակցում է ու տվյալ հարցը  հոգևոր կամ փիլիսոփայական  հարդության հարց է։


[/QUOTE]

երիտասարդության շատ կա Վուկ ջան, ես կարամ բետոն բերեմ որ երեկ են սարքել, բայց եթե քեզ իսկապես հետաքրքրում է երկրի տարիքն ապա կարող ես նայել այս կայքը http://www.talkorigins.org/faqs/faq-age-of-earth.html… ամբողջը չեմ կարող թարգմանել ժամանակիս սղության պատճառով, բայց որոշ բաներ եթե ուզես կթարգմանեմ…

Վուկ ջան գիտական ապացույցներ եմ ուզում, այլ ոչ թե կրոնական պնդումներ… որպեսզի խոսք լինի նախ պետք է լինի քաղաքակրթություն, որի արդյունքում առաջանում է խոսքը… խոսքը զուտ մարդկային կենսաբանական երևույթ է… տիեզերքը պետք է միլիարդ-միլիարդավաոր լուսային տարիներ գոյություն ունենար մինչև որ խոսքն առաջանար… իսկ ինֆորմացիան՝ տեղեկությունը կարող է գոյություն ունենալ եթե ինցհ որ մի բան կա… եթե ոչինչ չկա, ապա չկա նաև ինֆորմացիա…

Որպեսզի բանավեճը լինի արդյունավետ հարկ է հիշել որ *ապացույցը* դա գիտական կատեգորիա է, այլ ոչ թե հոգևոր, հոգեբանական, կամ կրոնական…

----------

Skeptic (05.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի ջան, ցավոք քո գրածն ապացույց չի,


Ապացույց, չեմ պնդում...



> Որպեսզի բանավեճը լինի արդյունավետ հարկ է հիշել որ ապացույցը դա գիտական կատեգորիա է, այլ ոչ թե հոգևոր, հոգեբանական,


Մեֆ ջան ոչ միյայն գիտական, հոգևոր տեսողություն ունեցողների համար ապացույցը այլ կերպ է, օրինակ՛ տարբեր բնագավառի մարդկկանց գիտելիքները և գիտակցածը նույնը չեն, կամ դասական դասարանի երեխան չի կարող հասկանալ բարձրագոույն մաթեմատիկան, դրա համար ժամանակ է պետք, որ նա սովորի և ինքը համոզվի դրանում...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապացույց, չեմ պնդում...
> 
> Մեֆ ջան ոչ միյայն գիտական, հոգևոր տեսողություն ունեցողների համար ապացույցը այլ կերպ է, օրինակ՛ տարբեր բնագավառի մարդկկանց գիտելիքները և գիտակցածը նույնը չեն, կամ դասական դասարանի երեխան չի կարող հասկանալ բարձրագոույն մաթեմատիկան, դրա համար ժամանակ է պետք, որ նա սովորի և ինքը համոզվի դրանում...


Յոգի ջան, փաստի իսկությունը մեր կարծիքից, աշխարհայացքից կամ մտավոր կարողություններից կախված չի… փաստը դա ճշմարտությանն մենամոտ կանգնած հասկացությունն է և չի ենթարկվում որևէ ազդեցության… փաստը մեզնից անկախ է, չեզոք և դրանով էլ հզոր… փաստի անտեսումը անդրադառնում է միայն անտեսողի վրա, անկախ նրանից թե որքանով է այդ անտեսումը, սխալ մեկնաբանությունը կամ չհասկացվածությունը արդարացված… 

…փաստի ժխտումը շատ վատ է խոսում ժխտողի մասին…

----------

kyahi (05.06.2010), Skeptic (05.06.2010), յոգի (05.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի ջան, փաստի իսկությունը մեր կարծիքից, աշխարհայացքից կամ մտավոր կարողություններից կախված չի… փաստը դա ճշմարտությանն մենամոտ կանգնած հասկացությունն է և չի ենթարկվում որևէ ազդեցության… փաստը մեզնից անկախ է, չեզոք և դրանով էլ հզոր… փաստի անտեսումը անդրադառնում է միայն անտեսողի վրա, անկախ նրանից թե որքանով է այդ անտեսումը, սխալ մեկնաբանությունը կամ չհասկացվածությունը արդարացված… 
> 
> …փաստի ժխտումը շատ վատ է խոսում ժխտողի մասին…


Համամիտ եմ Մեֆ ջան, ես ոչ մի փաստ չեմ ժխտում, եթե դա իրական փաստ է, եթե չկա փաստը, բայց ասում են, որ դա կա և պնդում են, որ կա, կամ, պարանը օձի տեղն են դնում և պնդում, որ դա օձ է, դա էլ է փաստ, բայց նայած ում համար...
 փաստի իսկությունը մեր կարծիքից, աշխարհայացքից կամ մտավոր կարողություններից կախված չի, այո սա էլ եմ ընդունում, կարծիքը դա դեռ իրականությունը չի, ես դա չեմ պնդում իսկ մտավոր կարողությունները դա նույնը չե ինչ հոգևոր կարողությությունները:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համամիտ եմ Մեֆ ջան, ես ոչ մի փաստ չեմ ժխտում, եթե դա իրական փաստ է, եթե չկա փաստը, բայց ասում են, որ դա կա և պնդում են, որ կա, կամ, պարանը օձի տեղն են դնում և պնդում, որ դա օձ է, դա էլ է փաստ, բայց նայած ում համար...
>  փաստի իսկությունը մեր կարծիքից, աշխարհայացքից կամ մտավոր կարողություններից կախված չի, այո սա էլ եմ ընդունում, կարծիքը դա դեռ իրականությունը չի, ես դա չեմ պնդում իսկ մտավոր կարողությունները* դա նույնը չե ինչ հոգևոր կարողությությունները*:


Յոգի ապեր, հոգևոր կարողությունը ի՞նչ ազդեցություն կարող է ունենալ փաստի վրա… դու ինչ ինակատի ունես երբ ասում ես "հոգևոր կարողություն"

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ըստ սանքհյա փիլիսոփայության նյութական տիեզերքները կառուցել է Գերագույն Անձը,


Չիմացողների համար` սանքհյայի ուղղությունների զգալի մասը աթեիստական են /քանի որ աստծո գոյությունը անապացուցելիա, հետևաբար աստծո գոյությունը չի ընդունվում, մոտավորապես սենց/, իսկ թեիստական սանքհյան որպես կանոն ժխտումա կրեացիոնիստական աստծուն /գերագույն անձը չունի պատճառ և ինքը ոչ մի բանի պատճառ չի, մոտավորապես սենց/:
Թե ինչիա յոգին հերթական անգամ հեքիաթներ հորինում իրան անծանոթ հնդկական փիլիսոփայության դասական ուղղություններից մեկի մասին, իրանա հայտնի:

----------

Skeptic (05.06.2010), յոգի (05.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի ապեր, հոգևոր կարողությունը ի՞նչ ազդեցություն կարող է ունենալ փաստի վրա… դու ինչ ինակատի ունես երբ ասում ես "հոգևոր կարողություն"


Ինձ թվումա հարցը տեղին չե, հոգևոր կարողությունը արդեն փաստ է... 
Հոգևոր կարողությունը դա վերանցական է յոգայի կատարելությունն է...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:31 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:16 ----------




> Չիմացողների համար` սանքհյայի ուղղությունների զգալի մասը աթեիստական են /քանի որ աստծո գոյությունը անապացուցելիա, հետևաբար աստծո գոյությունը չի ընդունվում, մոտավորապես սենց/, իսկ թեիստական սանքհյան որպես կանոն ժխտումա կրեացիոնիստական աստծուն /գերագույն անձը չունի պատճառ և ինքը ոչ մի բանի պատճառ չի, մոտավորապես սենց/:


Լրիվ նկարեցիր,  թեիստական սանքհյան որպես կանոն ժխտումա հա? կրեացիոնիստական աստծուն : Միգուցե զգալի մասը աթեիստական է, որովհետև մենտալ սպեկուլիացյա է...
Երկու ուղղություն կա սանքհյայի, թեիստական և աթեիստական, որոնց հիմնադիրներից մեկը Դեվահուտի Պուտրա Կապիլան է և որը Գերագույն Անձն է, որը հայտնվել է Երկրի վրա Սատյա Յուգայում, իսկ մյուսը աթեիստ Կապիլան է, որը գոյություն է ունեցել ոչ շատ ժամանակ առաջ: Ասում էս ««որպես կանոն ժխտումա կրեացիոնիստական աստծուն»» որտեղ՞ է ասվում, հղում կտաս՞

----------


## Leo Negri

> Լրիվ նկարեցիր, թեիստական սանքհյան որպես կանոն ժխտումա հա? կրեացիոնիստական աստծուն : Միգուցե զգալի մասը աթեիստական է, որովհետև մենտալ սպեկուլիացյա է...


Պատմականորեն աթեիստական սանքհյան ավելի հին ծագում ունի: Թեիստական սանքհայի ուղղությունները առաջացել են ավելի ուշ, այլ կրոնափիլիսոփայական դպրոցների հետ շփման արդյունքում:




> Երկու ուղղություն կա սանքհյայի, թեիստական և աթեիստական, որոնց հիմնադիրներից մեկը Դեվահուտի Պուտրա Կապիլան է և որը Գերագույն Անձն է, որը հայտնվել է Երկրի վրա Սատյա Յուգայում, իսկ մյուսը աթեիստ Կապիլան է, որը գոյություն է ունեցել ոչ շատ ժամանակ առաջ:


Թարգմանում եմ հնդկանան մշակույթից չհասկացող մարդկանց համար: Մեկը հնդկական ֆոլկլորային, իրականում գոյություն չունեցած լեգենդների հերոսա /ու Վիշնու անունով հնդիկ աստծո մարմնավորում, ահամ/, ապրած իրականում գոյություն չունեցած դիցաբանական Ոսկե Դարում, մյուսը ռեալ հնդիկ փիլիսոփայա: Յոգիի համար, իր կրոնաֆանատիկ մտածելակերպից ելնելով լեգենդների ու հեքիաթների հերոսը ավելի իրականա թվում, քան իրականում գոյություն ունեցած մարդը /պատկերացրեք, ասենք, որ մարդուն Հերակլեսը ավելի իրական թվա, քան ասենք Արիստոտելը, կամ Կարմիր Գլխարկը ավելի իրական թվա, քան Մատա Հարին -այ Յոգիին հիմա նման բանա թվում/:




> Ասում էս ««որպես կանոն ժխտումա կրեացիոնիստական աստծուն»» որտեղ՞ է ասվում, հղում կտաս՞


Max Müller - The Six Systems of Indian Philosophy

Վեցերորդ գլուխը ամբողջովին նվիրածա սանքհյային: Յուրաքանչյուր ցանկացող կարա քաշի ու համոզվի, ինչքանով են յոգիի հեքիաթները մոտ օբյեկտիվ իրականությանը /մեջբերումներ անել զգուշանում եմ - Ակումբում արգելված են օտարալեզու մեջբերումները, իսկ թարգմանելու ոչ հավես, ոչ ժամանակ չունեմ/:
Ցանկացողներին , եթե այդպիսիք գտնվեն, զգուշացնեմ` գիրքը վաղուց դասական դարձած գիտական հետազոտությունա, ու անհամեմատ ավելի բարդա յոգիի կողմից պրոպագանդա արվող հնդիկների կրոնական հեքիաթներից:

http://realyoga.ru/files/books/yoga/..._filosofii.zip

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ թվումա հարցը տեղին չե, *հոգևոր կարողությունը արդեն փաստ է*... 
> Հոգևոր կարողությունը դա վերանցական է յոգայի կատարելությունն է...[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> .......


հոգևոր կարողությունը փաստ չի Յոգի ջան, այն ավելի շուտ ապացուվելու կարիք ունի, ինչպես ցանկացած կարողություն… կրոնը կամ աշխարհայացքը փաստ չի որովհետև կրողից անկախ չի

----------


## Vook

> երիտասարդության շատ կա Վուկ ջան, ես կարամ բետոն բերեմ որ երեկ են սարքել,


Ի՞նչ կապ ուներ այստեղ երեկվա բետոնը։ Ինչի՞ հետ ես ուզում օրինակդ կապել։ :Think: 



> Վուկ ջան գիտական ապացույցներ եմ ուզում, այլ ոչ թե կրոնական պնդումներ…


Մեֆ. մեր երկխոսության ընդացքում դու որտեղ տեսար որ ես  որպես ապացույց բերել եմ կրոնական պնդում։
Գուցե թվաբանությունը կրոնակա՞ն է ։Դա արդեն չգիտեի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչ կապ ուներ այստեղ երեկվա բետոնը։ Ինչի՞ հետ ես ուզում օրինակդ կապել։
> Մեֆ. մեր երկխոսության ընդացքում դու որտեղ տեսար որ ես  որպես ապացույց բերել եմ կրոնական պնդում։
> Գուցե թվաբանությունը կրոնակա՞ն է ։Դա արդեն չգիտեի։


Չէ Վուկ ջան, ես թվաբանություն անցել եմ… դպրոցում էլ, ինստիտուտում էլ … մենակ թվաբանությամբ չես կարող ապացուցել… անհնար է, որովհետև երկրի տարիքը դա թվաբանական խնդիր չի, այլ երկրաբանական, կենսաբանական և աստրոֆիզիկական, քիմիական  ինչպես նաև այլ օժանդակ գիտությունների կոմպլեքս…

Վուկ ջան, ապեր դու տենց հեշտ մի երկու թիվ իրար գումարել հանելով ու պատմություն պատմելով չես կարա ապացուցել… էլ չեմ ասում որ էդ տվյալների աղբյուրները մնում են գաղտնիք…

Վուկ ջան, իմ հարցերը մնում են ուժի մեջ… ով է արարողը, ինչպես է արարել և ինչի համար … եթե սրանք գիտականորեն չապացուցվեն ապա կրեացիան մնում է կրոնական վարկած…

----------


## Vook

> Չէ Վուկ ջան, ես թվաբանություն անցել եմ… դպրոցում էլ, ինստիտուտում էլ … մենակ թվաբանությամբ չես կարող ապացուցել… անհնար է, որովհետև երկրի տարիքը դա թվաբանական խնդիր չի, այլ երկրաբանական, կենսաբանական և աստրոֆիզիկական, քիմիական  ինչպես նաև այլ օժանդակ գիտությունների կոմպլեքս…


Իմ եղբայր, ես ի՞նչ եմ հարցնում՝ դու ինչ ես պատասխանում։ Դու ինձ ՙմեղադրում՚ ես կրոնական պնդումների մեջ ։Ասում եմ որտեղ է՝ ասում ես մենակ թվաբանությամբ չի լուծվի։  Լավ ենթադրենք, թէ բոլոր ներկայացրած հաշվարկները սխալ են, բայց  ինչ կապ ունի դա կոնական  պնդման հետ։(հուսով եմ երկուսս էլ հայերեն ենք խոսում, բայց եթե գտնում ես որ ե՛ս հարցը չեմ հասկանում՝ խնդրում եմ գրիր ինձ։Այլապես եթե էս պրիմիտիվ հարցը չենք հասկանալու, ուրեմն աշխարհի հարցերը հաստատ մեր  չափսերին չեն համապատասխանում։)



> Վուկ ջան, իմ հարցերը մնում են ուժի մեջ… ով է արարողը, ինչպես է արարել և ինչի համար … եթե սրանք գիտականորեն չապացուցվեն ապա կրեացիան մնում է կրոնական վարկած…


Նաև խնդրում եմ, գոնե քեզ համար հստակեցրու  հարցդ։ Որտեղ ես տեսել, որ  նպատակը ապացուցելի լինի ։ Պատկերացրու մի այսպիսի մի դեպք ՝ Գտել ենք  անհայտ հեղինակի նկար ու հնչում է այսպիսի հարց 
Ապացուցեք՝ ո՞վ է նկարի հեղինակը։
Ապացուցեք  ինչպես է նկարել և 
ամենացնցողը՝* ապացուցեք թէ ինչի համար է նկարել։* :Shok: 
Նույնը չէ՞ արդյոք որ մարդուն հարցնենք ՝ ապացուցիր թէ ինչու՞ ես ապրում ։





> եթե քեզ իսկապես հետաքրքրում է երկրի տարիքն ապա կարող ես նայել այս կայքը http://www.talkorigins.org/faqs/faq-age-of-earth.html…


Запрашиваемая страница не существует.՝Հղման պատասխանը։

----------

յոգի (05.06.2010), Չամիչ (05.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

Էվտ հակված գիտնականները պնդում են որ դինոզավրերը  վերացել են  դեռ մի քանի միլիոն տարի առաջ։ Այդ պնդմանը  նրանց բերել է իրենց իսկ ասելով  ՙճշգրիտ՚ չափումները։Հիմա հարց եմ ուզում տալ այդ գիտնականներին ՝ հարգարժան գիտնականներ ես իմ աչքի տեսածին հավատամ, թէ՞ ձեր  միկրոսկոպիկ հետազոտություններին։Աչքիս տեսածն այն է որ հայտնաբերվել են ոչ վաղ անցյալում կատարված  նկարներ, որտեղ հստակ  մանրակրկիթ  պատկերված են դինոզավրերի տեսակներ։
http://www.origins.org.ua/page.php?id_story=556
http://paranormal-news.ru/publ/19-1-0-869
Դինոզավրերի կմաղքները ի մի են բերվել ու վերականգնվել  բոլորովին վերջերս։ Որտեղից պիտի մի քանի հազարամյակ առաջ ապրած  նկարիչը տեսներ դինոզավրերի ու  նկարեր։
Հարգարժան էվտ հակված գիտնականներ, թույլ կտա՞ք արդյոք  չվստահել ձեզ ու չհավատալ ձեր  չափումներին։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ եղբայր, ես ի՞նչ եմ հարցնում՝ դու ինչ ես պատասխանում։ Դու ինձ ՙմեղադրում՚ ես կրոնական պնդումների մեջ ։Ասում եմ որտեղ է՝ ասում ես մենակ թվաբանությամբ չի լուծվի։  Լավ ենթադրենք, թէ բոլոր ներկայացրած հաշվարկները սխալ են, բայց  ինչ կապ ունի դա կոնական  պնդման հետ։(հուսով եմ երկուսս էլ հայերեն ենք խոսում, բայց եթե գտնում ես որ ե՛ս հարցը չեմ հասկանում՝ խնդրում եմ գրիր ինձ։Այլապես եթե էս պրիմիտիվ հարցը չենք հասկանալու, ուրեմն աշխարհի հարցերը հաստատ մեր  չափսերին չեն համապատասխանում։)
> Նաև խնդրում եմ, գոնե քեզ համար հստակեցրու  հարցդ։ Որտեղ ես տեսել, որ  նպատակը ապացուցելի լինի ։ Պատկերացրու մի այսպիսի մի դեպք ՝ Գտել ենք  անհայտ հեղինակի նկար ու հնչում է այսպիսի հարց 
> Ապացուցեք՝ ո՞վ է նկարի հեղինակը։
> Ապացուցեք  ինչպես է նկարել և 
> ամենացնցողը՝* ապացուցեք թէ ինչի համար է նկարել։*
> Նույնը չէ՞ արդյոք որ մարդուն հարցնենք ՝ ապացուցիր թէ ինչու՞ ես ապրում ։
> 
> 
> Запрашиваемая страница не существует.՝Հղման պատասխանը։


Վուկ ջան, սարեր ձորեր ես ընկնում… հստակեցնում եմ…

Եթե ասում ես որ աշխարհը/տիեզերքը ստեղծվել է ինչ որ մի Արարչի կողմից, ուրեմն պտի ասես թե դա ով է և ապացուցես որ դահենց այդ արարիչն է ստեղծել (1)

Պետք է նկարագրես թե ինչպես է ստեղծել արարիչը և բերես փաստեր (2)

եթե այս ամենը ստեղծվել է վերը նշված արարչի կողմից դիտավորյալ, ապա պետք է ցույց տաս նպատակը արարման և փաստերով հիմնավորես…(3)

սրանից ավելի պարզ ձևակերպել հնարավոր չի… խուսանավել չկա… առանց նիկելի փոշիների մասին հաշվարկների… կրեացիան համարվում է կրոնական որովհետև ընդունում է վերը նշված 3 դրույթներն առանց փաստերի ու հիմնավորումների… Վուկ ջան, դու փորձում ես դրանք ապացուցել, ես իսրտե քեզ հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում …

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:51 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:40 ----------




> Էվտ հակված գիտնականները պնդում են որ դինոզավրերը  վերացել են  դեռ մի քանի միլիոն տարի առաջ։ Այդ պնդմանը  նրանց բերել է իրենց իսկ ասելով  ՙճշգրիտ՚ չափումները։Հիմա հարց եմ ուզում տալ այդ գիտնականներին ՝ հարգարժան գիտնականներ ես իմ աչքի տեսածին հավատամ, թէ՞ ձեր  միկրոսկոպիկ հետազոտություններին։Աչքիս տեսածն այն է որ հայտնաբերվել են ոչ վաղ անցյալում կատարված  նկարներ, որտեղ հստակ  մանրակրկիթ  պատկերված են դինոզավրերի տեսակներ։
> http://www.origins.org.ua/page.php?id_story=556
> http://paranormal-news.ru/publ/19-1-0-869
> Դինոզավրերի կմաղքները ի մի են բերվել ու վերականգնվել  բոլորովին վերջերս։ Որտեղից պիտի մի քանի հազարամյակ առաջ ապրած  նկարիչը տեսներ դինոզավրերի ու  նկարեր։
> Հարգարժան էվտ հակված գիտնականներ, թույլ կտա՞ք արդյոք  չվստահել ձեզ ու չհավատալ ձեր  չափումներին։



Վուկ, լավ էլի… էս նայի… http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_of_the_Earth

----------

Skeptic (05.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

*Փաստեր* դինոզավր քշող մարդկանց նկարներով քարերի /Իկայի քարերի/ մասին.
1. Wikipedia /ընդհանուր հոդվածը/
2. Wikipedia /փաստարկներ դրանց կեղծ լինելու մասին/
3. Իսպանացի հետազոտող Վինսենտե Պարիսի ուսումնասիրությունները

----------

Mephistopheles (05.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Փաստեր* դինոզավր քշող մարդկանց նկարներով քարերի /Իկայի քարերի/ մասին.
> 1. Wikipedia /ընդհանուր հոդվածը/
> 2. Wikipedia /փաստարկներ դրանց կեղծ լինելու մասին/
> 3. Իսպանացի հետազոտող Վինսենտե Պարիսի ուսումնասիրությունները



յաաաա՜՜, ……բա ես էլ գիտեմ իսկական ա

----------


## Skeptic

> յաաաա՜՜, ……բա ես էլ գիտեմ իսկական ա


Իսկականից գիտեի՞ր` իսկական ա, թե՞ սարկազմով ես ասում...  :Think:

----------


## Չամիչ

Ասեմ, որ անձամբ ես, ցանկացած համոզմունքների հանգելիս հենվում եմ առողջ  տրամաբանության այլ ոչ թե կույր հավատի վրա:
Տրամաբանական ոչ մի հիմնավորում չկա պնդելու, որ աշխարհը կարող է առաջացած լինել պատահականության արդյունքում:
Էտ ինչ է էտ պատահականությունը  պատահական հրաշքով մեկ անգամ եղավ ու վե՞րջ: Էտ ինչու՞ հենց այսօր, հենց հիմա, մեր աչքի առաջ, ոչ մի բանից՝ պատահական ոչինչ չի հայտնվում կամ առաջանու՞մ:
Այն ինչի մենք բոլորս ականատես ենք լինում  հետեւյյալն է՝ անգամ լուցկու չոփը ստեղծվում է քրտնաջան ջանքերի արդյուքնում, տրամաբանակա՞ն է կարծել, որ այն ահռելի աշխարհը որը կա մեր շուրջը հայտնվել է պատահական :Shok:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ասեմ, որ անձամբ ես, ցանկացած համոզմունքների հանգելիս հենվում եմ առողջ  տրամաբանության այլ ոչ թե կույր հավատի վրա:
> Տրամաբանական ոչ մի հիմնավորում չկա պնդելու, որ աշխարհը կարող է առաջացած լինել պատահականության արդյունքում:
> Էտ ինչ է էտ պատահականությունը  պատահական հրաշքով մեկ անգամ եղավ ու վե՞րջ: Էտ ինչու՞ հենց այսօր, հենց հիմա, մեր աչքի առաջ, ոչ մի բանից՝ պատահական ոչինչ չի հայտնվում կամ առաջանու՞մ:
> Այն ինչի մենք բոլորս ականատես ենք լինում  հետեւյյալն է՝ անգամ լուցկու չոփը ստեղծվում է քրտնաջան ջանքերի արդյուքնում, տրամաբանակա՞ն է կարծել, որ այն ահռելի աշխարհը որը կա մեր շուրջը հայտնվել է պատահական


Չամիչ ջան, գրառումիցդ հետո էս վիճակում եմ...

----------

EgoBrain (05.06.2010), kyahi (06.06.2010), Mephistopheles (05.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, գրառումիցդ հետո էս վիճակում եմ...


Իհարկե կներես նեղություն տալու համար բայց դերժի սեբյա վ րուկախ :Rolleyes:

----------


## Skeptic

> Запрашиваемая страница не существует.՝Հղման պատասխանը։


Քլիք արա, թող էդ ձևով չբացի, հետո հասցեի տողի վերջում 3 կետիկը ջնջի ու Enter արա:  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասեմ, որ անձամբ ես, ցանկացած համոզմունքների հանգելիս հենվում եմ առողջ  տրամաբանության այլ ոչ թե կույր հավատի վրա:
> Տրամաբանական ոչ մի հիմնավորում չկա պնդելու, որ աշխարհը կարող է առաջացած լինել պատահականության արդյունքում:
> *Էտ ինչ է էտ պատահականությունը  պատահական հրաշքով մեկ անգամ եղավ ու վե՞րջ*: Էտ ինչու՞ հենց այսօր, հենց հիմա, մեր աչքի առաջ, ոչ մի բանից՝ պատահական ոչինչ չի հայտնվում կամ առաջանու՞մ:
> Այն ինչի մենք բոլորս ականատես ենք լինում  հետեւյյալն է՝ անգամ լուցկու չոփը ստեղծվում է քրտնաջան ջանքերի արդյուքնում, տրամաբանակա՞ն է կարծել, որ այն ահռելի աշխարհը որը կա մեր շուրջը հայտնվել է պատահական


Չամիչ ջան, հենց այդպես էլ կա… մարդկությունը կվերանա երկրի երեսից և տիեզերքից, բայց տիեզերքը, երկրագունդը դեռ երկար պիտի շարունակեն գոյություն ունենալ… և այլևս ոչ մի բանական էակ տիեզերքի մասի չի մտածելու այնպես ինչպես մենք ենք մտածում այսօր… այս ամենը եղել է մեզնից առաջ և լինելու է մեզնից հետո… մարդկության գոյությունն ընդամենը ակընթարթ է երկրագնդի կյանքում…

----------

EgoBrain (05.06.2010), kyahi (06.06.2010), Skeptic (06.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Իհարկե կներես նեղություն տալու համար բայց դերժի սեբյա վ րուկախ


Աշխատում եմ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկականից գիտեի՞ր` իսկական ա, թե՞ սարկազմով ես ասում...


միանշանակ կարծում էի որ իսկական ա… օրինակ ի՞նչ անհավանական բան կա որ մարդիկ դինոզավրներին հեծած ման են գալիս… լրիվ հավանական ա չէ՞… սողունը մարդու ամենալավ բարեկամն ա… ընտանի կենդանի ա… դինոզավրը մարդու բարեկամն է…

----------


## Skeptic

> միանշանակ կարծում էի որ իսկական ա… օրինակ ի՞նչ անհավանական բան կա որ մարդիկ դինոզավրներին հեծած ման են գալիս… լրիվ հավանական ա չէ՞… սողունը մարդու ամենալավ բարեկամն ա… ընտանի կենդանի ա… դինոզավրը մարդու բարեկամն է…


 :LOL: ... Վպռինցիպի, հնարավոր ա, բայց դե դինոզավրերը մոտ 65 միլիոն տարի առաջ վերացել են... Չնայած կարող ա էդ քարերի վրա պատկերվածները կոմոդյան դրակոնի տիպի սողուններ են եղել...

Հ.Գ. Լինքը հիմնականում հասցեագրված ա կրեացիոնիստներին:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, հենց այդպես էլ կա… մարդկությունը կվերանա երկրի երեսից և տիեզերքից, բայց տիեզերքը, երկրագունդը դեռ երկար պիտի շարունակեն գոյություն ունենալ… և այլևս ոչ մի բանական էակ տիեզերքի մասի չի մտածելու այնպես ինչպես մենք ենք մտածում այսօր… այս ամենը եղել է մեզնից առաջ և լինելու է մեզնից հետո… մարդկության գոյությունն ընդամենը ակընթարթ է երկրագնդի կյանքում…


Mephistopheles ջան, ի՞նչ է նշանակում հենց այդպես էլ կա, ես խոսուս եմ տրամաբանությունից դու խոսում ես քո  հավատի՞ց: Ինչո՞վ է քո հավատը տարբերվում արարչագործությանը հարողների հավատի՞ց:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ... Վպռինցիպի, հնարավոր ա, բայց դե դինոզավրերը մոտ 65 միլիոն տարի առաջ վերացել են... Չնայած կարող ա էդ քարերի վրա պատկերվածները կոմոդյան դրակոնի տիպի սողուններ են եղել...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Լինքը հիմնականում հասցեագրված ա կրեացիոնիստներին:


Չէ՛…մի խառնի… դինոզավր ա… ամեն ինչ փչացնելու համար մի հատ ես

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:40 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:37 ----------




> Mephistopheles ջան, ի՞նչ է նշանակում հենց այդպես էլ կա, ես խոսուս եմ տրամաբանությունից դու խոսում ես քո  հավատի՞ց: *Ինչո՞վ է քո հավատը տարբերվում արարչագործությանը հարողների հավատի՞ց*:


փաստերով է տարբերվում Չամիչ ջան… հղումները որ նայես կտեսնես… 

… եղել է մեզնից առաջ և լինելու է մեզնից հետո… մենք տիեզերքի աննշան, բայց այնուամենայնիվ մաս ենք կազմում…

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չամիչ ջան, գրառումիցդ հետո էս վիճակում եմ...


Դու էս կարդա, վիճակը կբարդանա  :LOL: 
Աստծո գոյության 101 ապացույց:

http://praktika.narod.ru/zinizm/text/dok-bog.htm

Ամենալավը no.17նա, ըստ ինձ:

----------

kyahi (06.06.2010), Skeptic (06.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Չէ՛…մի խառնի… դինոզավր ա… ամեն ինչ փչացնելու համար մի հատ ես


Լավ, լավ... 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:45 ----------




> Դու էս կարդա, վիճակը կբարդանա 
> Աստծո գոյության 101 ապացույց:
> 
> http://praktika.narod.ru/zinizm/text/dok-bog.htm


Վերջն ա... :LOL:   կարդում եմ... 
Կարող ա՞ սրանք Թովմաս Աքվինացու «ապացույցների» տյունինգն են...  :Lol2:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չէ՛…մի խառնի… դինոզավր ա… ամեն ինչ փչացնելու համար մի հատ ես
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:40 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:37 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> փաստերով է տարբերվում Չամիչ ջան… հղումները որ նայես կտեսնես… 
> 
> … եղել է մեզնից առաջ և լինելու է մեզնից հետո… մենք տիեզերքի աննշան, բայց այնուամենայնիվ մաս ենք կազմում…


Հենց նոր չեմ  ծնվել Mephistopheles ջան, առաջարկածդ հղումների նոր չէ, որ պետք է ծանոթանամ :Rolleyes:  Հենց առաջարկածդ  հղումներն են ստիպում հանգել նմանատիպ տրամաբանական եզրահանգման:
Քո համոզմունքները գտնվում են հավատի դաշտում եւ օբյեկտիվ մոտեցման տեսակետից զիջում են արարչագործությանը հարողների հավատից: :Wink:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Կարող ա՞ սրանք Թովմաս Աքվինացու «ապացույցների» տյունինգն են...


No.13 ու no. 24-ն էլ են շատ լավը:

----------


## յոգի

> հոգևոր կարողությունը փաստ չի Յոգի ջան, այն ավելի շուտ ապացուվելու կարիք ունի, ինչպես ցանկացած կարողություն… կրոնը կամ աշխարհայացքը փաստ չի որովհետև կրողից անկախ չի


Ինձ չի թվում, որ աշխարհում կլինի որևե մեկը, որը կարող է ֆիզիկապես ապացուցել Արարչի գոյությունը... ֆիզիկական ապացույց կարող է լինել միյայն կոպիտ մատերիան, եթե քեզ խնդրեմ ապացուցել, որ միստր Դարվինը կամ միստր Այնշտայնը գոյություն են ունեցել, ապա ինչպես՞ կապացուցես, կասես, որ դպրոցում են սովորացերլ, կամ գիտնականներն են ասել, որը գրված է գիտական գրքերում, չե՞ իսկ ես չեմ հավատում, կարող է՞ս փաստեր բերել, գիրքը փաստ չի իմ համար, ով ասես կարող է գիրք գրել...
Նույնը արարման տեսոությունը, ինչքան ասես կարելի է գլուխ ջարդել և վիճել և չգալ ընդհանուր համաձայնության, որովհետև խեցգետինի, կարապի պատմությունն է լինում, ամեն մեկը մի կողմ է է քաշում... 
Ապացույց էս պահանջում, բայց ոչ մի գիտնական չի կարող ապացուցել ոչ էվոլուցիոն, ոչ էլ արաչական տեսությունը, ոչ էլ կարող են բացատրել թե որտեղից է առաջացել ամեն ինչ, տիեզերքները, մոլորակները, ով է ստեղծել, և այլը, մեջբերումները գրքերից կամ ինտերնետից անիմաստ է, որովհետև դրանք ապացույց չեն կարող հանդիսանալ, ինչպես պնդում եք, որ  բոլոր կրոնական կամ հոգևոր գրականությունները փաստեր չեն...
Ես ինքս չեմ հերքում գիտական ապացույցները որոնք չնչին են համեմատած հոգևորի հետ...
Ինչ վերաբերվում է կրոնին, ապա ես չեմ պնդում թե դա ապացույց է, դա ավելի ճիշտ ապրելակերպ է, որի շնորհիվ մարդ պետք է, որ հասնի հոգևոր իրականացման...
Բայց գիտական «փաստերը» նույնպես ոչ պակաս «կրոնական» են, որովհետև մի բան յանի ապացուցում են և մի ժամանակ հետո ժխտում, ինչպես Դարվինիզմը և այլ տեսություններ...

----------

Ժունդիայի (06.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE=Mephistopheles;2023343]


> Յոգի ջան, ցավոք քո գրածն ապացույց չի, այլ պատմություն է *ըստ Վեդաների*… ապացույցը ըստ որևէ բանի կամ մեկի չի լինում… ապացույցը կամ է, կամ չէ… ապացոյցն ինքը հաստատում կամ ժխտում է և վերացնում կասկածը… օրինակ երկրի ձգողականության ուժը հաստատվում է փորձով և բնության մեջ եղած երևույթներով և եթե մենք անտեսենք այն ու ենթադրենք որ այն գոյություն չունի ապա մենք պարզապես շինարարություն չենք կարող անել և ոչ էլ օդանավ կամ որևէ այլ բան սարքել… այսինքն եթե չես ընդունում փաստի գոյությունը կամ անտեսում ես, ապա մարդկության գործունեության մի հսկա բնագավառ փուլ է գալիս… բաժակը եթե զեռքիցդ ընկավ ապա այն գետին է ընկնելու, չի թռնի գնա… սա է ապացույցը… 
> 
> իսկ քո առաջարկածը կրոնափիլիսոփայական տեսակետ է և մարդու մտածողության արդյունք… սրանք լավ պատմություններ են և իմաստուն, բայց սրանք բնության ու տիեզերական հարցերի պատասխաններ չեն և ոչ էլ հավակնում են տալ… երբ մարդկությունն ուսումնասիրում է բնությունն ու կենդանական աշխարհը, նա իրական փաստարկված բացատրություններ է փնտրում, որովհետև դրանք օգնում են մարդկությանը լուծելու շատ ու շատ խնդիրներ, նյութական և հոգեբանական,… բայց Վեդաներին հավատալով դու մարդկությունը որևէ խնդիր չի կարող լուծել … անձը թերևս կարող է գտել պատասխաններ զուտ անձնական/փիլիսոփայական հարթության վրա, բայց դրանք երբեք չեն կարող բացատրություններ տալ մարդկությանը հետաքրքրող հարցերին… Վեդաները և որևէ կրոնական ուղղություն մարդու առաջացման պատասխանը չունեն, դրա համար էլ ասում են որ աստված կամ գերագույն անձն է ստեղծել ու համարում հարցը փակված… մարդու առաջացումն այդքան հեշտ չի եղել որ մի նախադասությանբ պատասխանես…
> 
> ըստ էության Յոգի ջան դու դեռ որևէ ապացույց չես բերել, ապացույցը դա գիտական հասկացություն է ու զգացական/էմոցիոնալ ասպեկտ չունի… ու հավատալ չհավատալու խնդիր չկա… 
> 
> Յոգի ջան, նույն հաջողությամբ մենք կարող ենք Ձմեռ Պապիկին հավատալ… ի՞նչ անհավանական բան կա՞ որ


Չեմ հերքում քո վերևի նշած փաստերը, այո դրանք կան իրականում, բայց ո՞վ է բերել դրել այդտեղ այդ   ձգողականության ուժը և այլը, ով՞ է հերքում դրանք, ես չեմ ասում թե դրանք չկան, բայց դա հերիք չե, որ գիտնականները գիտակցել են որ դրանք կան, և ին՞չ դրանից, դե թող բացատրեն թե որտեղից է առաջանում այդ ձգողականությունը, որտեղից
է առաջացել նյութը, ինչպես է, որ այդքան ճշգրիտ գործում է ժամանակը, արեգակնային համակարգը և ամեն ինչ, եթե չկա մի ինչ որ բարձր բանականություն այս ամենի հետև կանգնած, ինչ ուզում էս անվանի Նրան... 
 Վեդաները և որևէ կրոնական ուղղություն մարդու առաջացման պատասխանը չունեն՞ ասում էս, չէ պատասխանը ունեն, նայած ով ինչպես է հասկանում և ընկալում, բայց գիտնակաները ըսկի պատասխան չունեն, միյայն կարող են եզրակացնել ««սա այսպես է, դա այդպես է»» այդքան բան, ոչ ավել...

----------


## յոգի

> Պատմականորեն աթեիստական սանքհյան ավելի հին ծագում ունի: Թեիստական սանքհայի ուղղությունները առաջացել են ավելի ուշ, այլ կրոնափիլիսոփայական դպրոցների հետ շփման արդյունքում:
> 
> 
> 
> Թարգմանում եմ հնդկանան մշակույթից չհասկացող մարդկանց համար: Մեկը հնդկական ֆոլկլորային, իրականում գոյություն չունեցած լեգենդների հերոսա /ու Վիշնու անունով հնդիկ աստծո մարմնավորում, ահամ/, ապրած իրականում գոյություն չունեցած դիցաբանական Ոսկե Դարում, մյուսը ռեալ հնդիկ փիլիսոփայա: Յոգիի համար, իր կրոնաֆանատիկ մտածելակերպից ելնելով լեգենդների ու հեքիաթների հերոսը ավելի իրականա թվում, քան իրականում գոյություն ունեցած մարդը /պատկերացրեք, ասենք, որ մարդուն Հերակլեսը ավելի իրական թվա, քան ասենք Արիստոտելը, կամ Կարմիր Գլխարկը ավելի իրական թվա, քան Մատա Հարին -այ Յոգիին հիմա նման բանա թվում/:
> 
> 
> 
> Max Müller - The Six Systems of Indian Philosophy
> ...


Ընկերս ինձ ««հեքաիաթ»» պատմող անվանելով փորձում էս քո ««իրական»» տեսություններտ ապացուցել և ու՞մ մոտ էս ուզում խելացի երևալ... իմ գրառումներն էլ ««թարգմանում»» էս և ինձ էլ ֆանատիկ ես համարոում, քեզ թվումա միյայն դու էս խելացի և կարդացած այս ֆորումում և միյայն դու կարող էս թարգմանել հնդկանան մշակույթից չհասկացող մարդկանց համար...
Գիտես ինչ, ինձ ըսկի էլ այդպես չի թվում, ինչպես դու ես նկարագրել... _այ Յոգիին հիմա նման բանա թվում_ 
Սխալ թարգմանություններ ես տալիս ապեր...

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ընկերս ինձ ««հեքաիաթ»» պատմող անվանելով փորձում էս քո ««իրական»» տեսություններտ ապացուցել և ու՞մ մոտ էս ուզում խելացի երևալ... իմ գրառումներն էլ ««թարգմանում»» էս և ինձ էլ ֆանատիկ ես համարոում, քեզ թվումա միյայն դու էս խելացի և կարդացած այս ֆորումում և միյայն դու կարող էս թարգմանել հնդկանան մշակույթից չհասկացող մարդկանց համար...


Ես ինտերնետում ոչ մի տեղ չեմ փորձում էղածիցս ավել խելացի էրևալ, ու ոչ մի տեղ նման բան չեմ գրում: Դա քեզ թվումա: Ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրում, որ միայն ինձ եմ համարում խելացի ու կարդացած էս ֆորումում - բարեբախտաբար նման մարդիկ կան, ու շատ են: Դա էլա քեզ թվում: Ինչ վերաբերվումա հնդկական մշակույթին` խելոք մարդիկ իրենք կարող են գնալ առաջարկածս հղումով ու համոզվել, որ իմ մեկնաբանումը ավելի մոտա իրականությանը, քան քո կրոնական հեքիաթները:




> Գիտես ինչ, ինձ ըսկի էլ այդպես չի թվում, ինչպես դու ես նկարագրել... այ Յոգիին հիմա նման բանա թվում


Դու գրում ես




> որոնց հիմնադիրներից մեկը Դեվահուտի Պուտրա Կապիլան է և որը Գերագույն Անձն է, որը հայտնվել է Երկրի վրա Սատյա Յուգայում, իսկ մյուսը աթեիստ Կապիլան է, որը գոյություն է ունեցել ոչ շատ ժամանակ առաջ:


Այսինքն, հիմա ուրանում ես խոսքերիցդ, ու պնդում, որ Ոսկե Դարը ու այդ դարում ապրած հնդիկ Բրահմա աստծո թոռնիկ, հնդիկ Վիշնու աստծո մարմնավորում համարվող ֆոլկլորային կերպարը իրական չի? 




> Սխալ թարգմանություններ ես տալիս ապեր...


Քեզ կարա թվա ոնց որ դու կամենում ես: Էդ նրանիցա, որ հնդկական փիլիսոփայության մասին կեղծ տվյալներդ առաջվա նման հալած յուղի պես չեն անցնում, նենց որ վերաբերմունքդ լռիվ հասկանալիա:

----------


## յոգի

> Ես ինտերնետում ոչ մի տեղ չեմ փորձում էղածիցս ավել խելացի էրևալ, ու ոչ մի տեղ նման բան չեմ գրում: Դա քեզ թվումա: Ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրում, որ միայն ինձ եմ համարում խելացի ու կարդացած էս ֆորումում - բարեբախտաբար նման մարդիկ կան, ու շատ են: Դա էլա քեզ թվում: Ինչ վերաբերվումա հնդկական մշակույթին` խելոք մարդիկ իրենք կարող են գնալ առաջարկածս հղումով ու համոզվել, որ իմ մեկնաբանումը ավելի մոտա իրականությանը, քան քո կրոնական հեքիաթները:
> 
> 
> 
> Դու գրում ես
> 
> 
> 
> Այսինքն, հիմա ուրանում ես խոսքերիցդ, ու պնդում, որ Ոսկե Դարը ու այդ դարում ապրած հնդիկ Բրահմա աստծո թոռնիկ, հնդիկ Վիշնու աստծո մարմնավորում համարվող ֆոլկլորային կերպարը իրական չի? 
> ...


Ես իմ խոսքերից չեմ ուրանում, իմ խոսքերը մի աղվաղի ընկերս, քո ներկկայացրածը, որը մթոմ ես այդպես ներկայացրել, սարերի տարբերություններ են... 
Էտ ո՞րտեղ էս ինձ հանդիպել կամ ճանաչել, որ նման հայտարարություն ես անում ««հնդկական փիլիսոփայության մասին կեղծ տվյալներդ առաջվա նման հալած յուղի պես չեն անցնում»»
արդարցի ինչքան ուզում էս, նենց որ քո վերաբերմունքդ նույնպես լռիվ հասկանալիա...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Ինձ չի թվում, որ աշխարհում կլինի որևե մեկը, որը կարող է ֆիզիկապես ապացուցել Արարչի գոյությունը.*.. ֆիզիկական ապացույց կարող է լինել միյայն կոպիտ մատերիան, *եթե քեզ խնդրեմ ապացուցել, որ միստր Դարվինը կամ միստր Այնշտայնը գոյություն են ունեցել, ապա ինչպես՞ կապացուցես,* կասես, որ դպրոցում են սովորացերլ, կամ գիտնականներն են ասել, որը գրված է գիտական գրքերում, չե՞ իսկ ես չեմ հավատում, կարող է՞ս փաստեր բերել, գիրքը փաստ չի իմ համար, ով ասես կարող է գիրք գրել...
> Նույնը արարման տեսոությունը, ինչքան ասես կարելի է գլուխ ջարդել և վիճել և չգալ ընդհանուր համաձայնության, որովհետև խեցգետինի, կարապի պատմությունն է լինում, ամեն մեկը մի կողմ է է քաշում... 
> Ապացույց էս պահանջում, բայց ոչ մի գիտնական չի կարող ապացուցել ոչ էվոլուցիոն, ոչ էլ արաչական տեսությունը, ոչ էլ կարող են բացատրել թե որտեղից է առաջացել ամեն ինչ, տիեզերքները, մոլորակները, ով է ստեղծել, և այլը, մեջբերումները գրքերից կամ ինտերնետից անիմաստ է, որովհետև դրանք ապացույց չեն կարող հանդիսանալ, ինչպես պնդում եք, որ  բոլոր կրոնական կամ հոգևոր գրականությունները փաստեր չեն...
> Ես ինքս չեմ հերքում գիտական ապացույցները որոնք չնչին են համեմատած հոգևորի հետ...
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է կրոնին, ապա ես չեմ պնդում թե դա ապացույց է, դա ավելի ճիշտ ապրելակերպ է, որի շնորհիվ մարդ պետք է, որ հասնի հոգևոր իրականացման...
> *Բայց գիտական «փաստերը» նույնպես ոչ պակաս «կրոնական» են, որովհետև մի բան յանի ապացուցում են և մի ժամանակ հետո ժխտում, ինչպես Դարվինիզմը և այլ տեսություններ...*


Յոգի ջան, եթե *հնարավոր չ*է ապացուցել ուրեմն չկա… եթե *հնարավոր չէ* մարդու մեղքն ապացուցել ուրեմն մարդը մեղավոր չէ…  Դարվինի ու Այնշտայնի գոյությունն ապացուցելը շատ հեշտ է… նրանց թոռներն ու ազգականները կան, կան նրանց ձեռագրերն ու գրքերը ընդհուպ մինչև ան)նական իրերը… 

… էլի եմ ասում Յոգի ջան, էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը չէ այստեղ խնդրո առարկան… մենք ապացուցում ենք Արարչագործությունը… այն չպետք է հենվի որևէ մի տեսության ժխտման վրա… եթե ապացուցես արարչագործության իսկությունը դրանով դու բոլոր մնացած տեսությունները կժխտվեն ինքնաբերաբար…

… երբ արարչագործության ջատագովներից պահանջում ես ապացույց, նրանք անմիջապես սկսում են ժխտել էվոլյուցիան… սխալ է ու սա կրկին անգամ գալիս է ապացուցելու որ արարչագործությունը կրոնական թեզ է…

… ապեր, ապացուցի չուզողն էլ ես լինեմ

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:49 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:40 ----------

[QUOTE=յոգի;2023849]


> Չեմ հերքում քո վերևի նշած փաստերը, այո դրանք կան իրականում, բայց ո՞վ է բերել դրել այդտեղ այդ   ձգողականության ուժը և այլը, ով՞ է հերքում դրանք, ես չեմ ասում թե դրանք չկան, բայց դա հերիք չե, որ գիտնականները գիտակցել են որ դրանք կան, և ին՞չ դրանից, դե թող բացատրեն թե որտեղից է առաջանում այդ ձգողականությունը, որտեղից
> է առաջացել նյութը, ինչպես է, որ այդքան ճշգրիտ գործում է ժամանակը, արեգակնային համակարգը և ամեն ինչ, եթե չկա մի ինչ որ բարձր բանականություն այս ամենի հետև կանգնած, ինչ ուզում էս անվանի Նրան... 
>  Վեդաները և որևէ կրոնական ուղղություն մարդու առաջացման պատասխանը չունեն՞ ասում էս, չէ պատասխանը ունեն, նայած ով ինչպես է հասկանում և ընկալում, բայց գիտնակաները ըսկի պատասխան չունեն, միյայն կարող են եզրակացնել ««սա այսպես է, դա այդպես է»» այդքան բան, ոչ ավել...


Չէ ապեր, նախ բոլորովին էլ ժամանակը, "արեգակնային համակարգը" բոլորովին էլ ճշգրիտ չի աշխատում և տիեզերքը դա բանականության արդյունք չի… եթե լիներ բանականության արդյունք ապա այն պետք է ունենար *նպատակ*… իմ 3 հարցերը մնում են ուժի մեջ Յոգի ջան…

եթե գիտությունը որևէ երևույթի բացատրություն կամ թեզի փաստարկ չունի, ապա դա միանշանակ արարչագործության ապացույց չէ… ամեն թեզ պետք է ունենա իր ապացույցը, այլ ոչ թե հիմնված լինի այլ թեզերի ձախողման վրա…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:49 ----------




> Հենց նոր չեմ  ծնվել Mephistopheles ջան, առաջարկածդ հղումների նոր չէ, որ պետք է ծանոթանամ Հենց առաջարկածդ  հղումներն են ստիպում հանգել նմանատիպ տրամաբանական եզրահանգման:
> Քո համոզմունքները գտնվում են հավատի դաշտում եւ օբյեկտիվ մոտեցման տեսակետից զիջում են արարչագործությանը հարողների հավատից:


Չամիչ ջան, այստեղ խնդիրը իմ համոզմունքը չէ, այլ արարչագործության ապացուցված լինելը… 

քո կարծիքն էվոլյուցիայի մասին այստեղ հետաքրքիր չի… եթե չես կարող ապացուցել արարչագործության իսկությունը, գիտական փաստերով, ապա այն անգամ վարկած լինելու որակավորում չունի… այսինքն կրոն է… թեման ճիշտ բաժնում էլ բացված է

----------

kyahi (06.06.2010), Skeptic (06.06.2010), յոգի (08.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles ջան, *ի՞նչ է նշանակում հենց այդպես էլ կա,* ես խոսուս եմ տրամաբանությունից դու խոսում ես քո  հավատի՞ց: Ինչո՞վ է քո հավատը տարբերվում արարչագործությանը հարողների հավատի՞ց:


նշանակում է որ այս ամենը ծրագրավորված ու նպատակային չէ… սա հավատքի հետ կապ չունի… եթե դու ասում ես որ նպատակային ու ծրագրավորված է ուրեմն պետք է ցույց տաս, ապացուցես ու փաստեր բերես… 

Չամիչ ջան, չեմ ասում սխալ ես ասում… ասում եմ փաստեր բեր որ հավատամ… իմը հավատը արարչագործությանը հարողների հավատից տարբերվում է նրանով որ ես հավատում եմ փաստերը տեսնելուց հետո, իսկ նրանք առանց տեսնելու… արարչագործության փաստեր բեր Չամիչ ջան, մի վայրկյանում դառնամ երդվյալ կրեացիոնիստ ու պայքարեմ էվոլյուցիայի դեմ… էն 3 կետը… please

----------


## My World My Space

> նշանակում է որ *այս ամենը ծրագրավորված ու նպատակային չէ*… սա հավատքի հետ կապ չունի… եթե դու ասում ես որ նպատակային ու ծրագրավորված է ուրեմն պետք է ցույց տաս, ապացուցես ու փաստեր բերես… 
> 
> Չամիչ ջան, չեմ ասում սխալ ես ասում… ասում եմ փաստեր բեր որ հավատամ… իմը հավատը արարչագործությանը հարողների հավատից տարբերվում է նրանով որ ես հավատում եմ փաստերը տեսնելուց հետո, իսկ նրանք առանց տեսնելու… արարչագործության փաստեր բեր Չամիչ ջան, մի վայրկյանում դառնամ երդվյալ կրեացիոնիստ ու պայքարեմ էվոլյուցիայի դեմ… էն 3 կետը… please



կարելի ա՞ ես էլ իմ կարծիքն ասեմ, էս մի շաբաթ ա մենակ կարդում եմ.

Այս ամենը ծրագրավորված ու նպատակային արարչագործություն ա, ես հավատում եմ որ արարչագործություն ա, ու նաև, որ աստված "զառ քցող" չի եղել, ինչպես ներկայացվում է մեզ. "և նա տեսավ որ բարի է, և ստեղծեց առաջին մարդու իր նմանությամբ": Այս ամենը  կոնկրետ "գիտակից ու գիտական" արարչագործություն ա, եթե կուզեք նաև գիտափորձ:

----------

Tig (06.06.2010), յոգի (07.06.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ես իմ խոսքերից չեմ ուրանում, իմ խոսքերը մի աղվաղի ընկերս, քո ներկկայացրածը, որը մթոմ ես այդպես ներկայացրել, սարերի տարբերություններ են...


Այսինքն հավատում ես, որ Կապիլա անունով ֆոլկլորային հերոսը, որը *հնդիկ աստված Բրահմայի թոռնա* ու *հնդիկ աստված Վիշնույի մարմնավորումը*, իրականում գոյությունա ունեցել` չնայած հիշատակվումա մենակ կրոնական տեքստերում ու լեգենդներում: Ես հենց դրա մասին էլ գրում էի` տենց որ շարունակվի, կպարզվի որ Հերակլեսնելա պատմական կերպար, Կարմիր Գլխարկն էլ:




> Էտ ո՞րտեղ էս ինձ հանդիպել կամ ճանաչել, որ նման հայտարարություն ես անում ««հնդկական փիլիսոփայության մասին կեղծ տվյալներդ առաջվա նման հալած յուղի պես չեն անցնում»»


Տվյալ ֆորումում քո գրեթե բոլոր գրառումները կապված են քո կրոնի գովազդի հետ, որի ընթացքում դու կեղծ տվյալներ ես հաղորդում քո կրոնից տարբերվող հնդկական փիլիսոփայության ուղղությունների մասին, դրանց մասին տեղեկություններ տալով զուտ քո կրոնի տեսակետից /օրինակ էս թեմայում հայտարարում ես սանքհյայի կրեացիոնիստական հայացքների մասին, մինչդեռ սանքհյայի մեծ մասը աթեիստականա, ուր մնաց կրեացիոնիստական լինի - այսինքն կեղծ տվյալներ ես հաղորդում: Եթե ես չլինեի /ընդ որում արդեն երրորդ թե չորրորդ անգամնա/, չեմ կարծում, որ մեկը նշեր տվյալներիդ կեղծության մասին, ու կասկածի տակ դներ քո հինդու փիլիսոփայության իմացությունը /որն ըստ ինձ խիստ կասկածելիա/` նենց որ վերաբերմունքդելա հասկանալի/:




> արդարցի ինչքան ուզում էս,


Որտեղից վերցրիր, որ ես արդարանում եմ? 




> նենց որ քո վերաբերմունքդ նույնպես լռիվ հասկանալիա...


Իհարկե հասկանալիա: Ինձ տհաճա տեսնելը, թե ոնց ես Հնդկաստանի հարուստ ու բազմազան փիլիսոփայական դպրոցները /որոնցից զգալի մասը աթեիստականա, մյուս մասը կապ անգամ չունի քո կողմից գովազդվող կրոնական հայացքների հետ, մի ուրիշ մասը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի կրոնի հետ/ դուրս վերցնում պատմափիլիսոփայական կոնտեքստից ու մեկնաբանում զուտ քո կրոնի միակողմանի տեսակետից, այն համարելով միակ ճշմարիտը` ու այս ամենը` որևէ կերպ ծանոթ չլինելով թե Հնդկաստանի պատմությանը, թե մշակույթին /երբ հիշում եմ քո հանճարեղ, թարմ հորինած "սուտրա" բառի թարգմանությունը, մինչև հիմա փշաքաղվում եմ/:

----------

Skeptic (06.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> …[COLOR="Silver"]երբ արարչագործության ջատագովներից պահանջում ես ապացույց, նրանք անմիջապես սկսում են ժխտել էվոլյուցիան… սխալ է ու սա կրկին անգամ գալիս է ապացուցելու որ արարչագործությունը կրոնական թեզ է…


*ՙԻնչ չափով որ չափում ես ուրիշների համար նույն չափով չափվելու է քեզ համար՚* և
* ՙքո բերանից ելած խոսքերով պիտի դատվես՚*

Մեֆ ջան դու էլ եկել ես ապացուցելու որ կրկին անգամ իմաստուն Աստվածաշունչը  ճիշտ տողեր է գրում, քանի որ՝ հիմա քո իսկ խոսքերը խիստ դատեցին քեզ։եթե համաձայն ես որ  որիշին ժխտելու միջոցով  ինքդ քոնը ապացուցելը  սխալության հետևանք է, ապա մի հատ նեղություն քաշիր ու մտիր ՙԴարվինիզմ՚ բաժինը ։Ու  պարզ կլինի թէ, ո՞վ է անընդհատ անտեղի կպնում  հակառակ կողմին ։(Այստեղ քո իս հեղինակած հոդվածով էլ դատապարտեցիր քեզ ու խեղճ դարվինիզմին)։ :Sad: 
Դինոզավրերի մասին էլ հանգիստ եղիր, ճիշտ է չեմ կարդացել տվյալ հղումները, բայց հավատամ ձեր խոսքին, որ դրանք կեղծ են ։Բայց մի ծաղիկ պոկելով դաշտից, նրա գեղեցկությունը չես փջացնելու,  հատուկ ձեր համար մի ահակին ծաղկեփունջ եմ հավաքել։ :Wink:

----------


## Skeptic

> Դինոզավրերի մասին էլ հանգիստ եղիր, ճիշտ է չեմ կարդացել տվյալ հղումները, բայց հավատամ ձեր խոսքին, որ դրանք կեղծ են ։


Պետք ա ոչ թե մեզ հավատալ, այլ` էդ ուսումնասիրություններով զբաղվող գիտնականներին, բայց ոչ թե անվերապահորեն, այլ` որոշակի սկեպտիցիզմով, քանի որ Իկայի քարերի հետ կապված շատ հարցեր դեռ մութ են մնում:




> ...Բայց մի ծաղիկ պոկելով դաշտից, նրա գեղեցկությունը չես փ_չ_ացնելու...


Առավել ևս, եթե այդ դաշտը մտացածին ա:  :Wink: 




> ...հատուկ ձեր համար մի ահա_գ_ին ծաղկեփունջ եմ հավաքել։


Սպասում ենք մեր նվերին:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *ՙԻնչ չափով որ չափում ես ուրիշների համար նույն չափով չափվելու է քեզ համար՚* և
> * ՙքո բերանից ելած խոսքերով պիտի դատվես՚*
> 
> Մեֆ ջան դու էլ եկել ես ապացուցելու որ կրկին անգամ իմաստուն Աստվածաշունչը  ճիշտ տողեր է գրում, քանի որ՝ հիմա քո իսկ խոսքերը խիստ դատեցին քեզ։եթե համաձայն ես որ  որիշին ժխտելու միջոցով  ինքդ քոնը ապացուցելը  սխալության հետևանք է, ապա մի հատ նեղություն քաշիր ու մտիր ՙԴարվինիզմ՚ բաժինը ։Ու  պարզ կլինի թէ, ո՞վ է անընդհատ անտեղի կպնում  հակառակ կողմին ։(Այստեղ քո իս հեղինակած հոդվածով էլ դատապարտեցիր քեզ ու խեղճ դարվինիզմին)։
> Դինոզավրերի մասին էլ հանգիստ եղիր, ճիշտ է չեմ կարդացել տվյալ հղումները, բայց հավատամ ձեր խոսքին, որ դրանք կեղծ են ։Բայց մի ծաղիկ պոկելով դաշտից, նրա գեղեցկությունը չես փջացնելու,  հատուկ ձեր համար մի ահակին ծաղկեփունջ եմ հավաքել։


Վուկ ջան, բարդ բան ե՞մ ասում… ասում եմ քո հավանած "տեսությունը" ապացուցի…Դարվինիզմի հետ ի՞նչ գործ ունես… դեռ ոչ մի ապացույց չես բերել, որ հնարավոր լինի ընդունել… դինոզավրերի մասին մենք հանգիստ ենք… դու պիտի անհանգստանաս,որովհետև դու պիտի ապացուցես որ նրանք մարդկանց ժամանակակից են եղել… քո բերած քարերի օրինակն էլ վերջում պարզվեց որ մի հատ գյուղացի ատամնաբուժի բորմաշինկով նկարել ա քարի վրա…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:00 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:50 ----------




> կարելի ա՞ ես էլ իմ կարծիքն ասեմ, էս մի շաբաթ ա մենակ կարդում եմ.
> 
> Այս ամենը ծրագրավորված ու նպատակային արարչագործություն ա, ես հավատում եմ որ արարչագործություն ա, ու նաև, որ աստված "զառ քցող" չի եղել, ինչպես ներկայացվում է մեզ. "և նա տեսավ որ բարի է, և ստեղծեց առաջին մարդու իր նմանությամբ": *Այս ամենը  կոնկրետ "գիտակից ու գիտական" արարչագործություն ա, եթե կուզեք նաև գիտափորձ*:


Ի հարկե իրավունք ունես արտահայտելու քո կարծիքը…

եթե այս ամենը ինչպես դու ես ասում "...  կոնկրետ "գիտակից ու գիտական" արարչագործություն ա, եթե կուզեք նաև գիտափորձ" ուրեմն հեշտ ու հանգիստ պիտի ապացուցեին փաստերով… բայց ինչպես տեսնում ես արդեն 11 էջ է գրում ենք,բայց ոչ մի ապացույց … 3 հարց եմ տվել ու ոչ մի պատասխան… ոչ մի ապացույց… եթե եսքեզ վրագրեմ մի արարք առանց փաստերի ու ապացույցների, դուրդ կգա՞  մայ ուորլդ մայ սպայս ջան

----------

Skeptic (07.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

Ի դեպ՝ եկեք տեսնենք թէ ինչ է վկայում հենց ինքը Աստվածաշունչը դինոզավրերի մասին(հարգարժան Մեֆ. նորից ասեմ սա* ի դեպ է*    չեմ ասում գիտական փաստ եմ ներկայացնում,  ուղղակի շատերին հետաքրքիր կլինի)
Հոբի 40

Ահա նրա ուժը մէջքին է, զօրութիւնը՝ որովայնի պորտի շուրջ։ 12Իր պոչը նոճու պէս տնկել է, 13ջլերն իրար են հիւսուած, կողերը պղնձից են, ողնաշարը՝ ձոյլ երկաթից։ 14Տիրոջ արարածների սկիզբը նա է՝ խաղալիք դարձած հրեշտակների ձեռքին։ 15Ապառաժ լերան վրայ հասնելով՝ տարտարոսում չորքոտանիների խրախճանք է սարքել։ 16Տեսակ-տեսակ ծառերի տակ է քուն մտնում՝ շամբի, եղէգի ու կնիւնի տակ։ 17Նրա գլխաւերեւում հովանի են դառնում մեծամեծ ծառեր՝ անտառով մէկ, եւ բարդու սիւները։ 18Հեղեղ էլ լինի՝ նա չի զգայ։ Անձնապաստան է. եթէ Յորդանան գետն էլ դէպի իր բերանը դիմի՝ 19իր ակնակապիճների մէջ կ՚առնի այն։ 20Եթէ վիշապը խոյս տայ, կը ծակե՞ս նրա ռունգերը։ Կարո՞ղ ես կարթով բարձրացնել նրան, նրա դնչին պախուրց կը դնե՞ս։ 21Թէ՞ շղթայ կը կապես նրա քթին։ Սանձ կ՚անցկացնե՞ս նրա կզակին։ 22Քեզ հետ կը խօսի՞ հեզութեամբ, քաղցր լեզուով։ Հետդ ուխտ կը դնի՞։ 23Նրան քեզ իբրեւ յաւիտենական ծառայ կը նուաճե՞ս։ 24Նրա հետ կը խաղա՞ս, ինչպէս թռչնի հետ, կամ ձագի պէս թելով կը կապե՞ս նրան։ 25Ազգեր կը կերակրուեն նրանով, եւ փիւնիկեցիների տոհմերը նրան իրենց մէջ կը բաժանեն։ 26Բոլոր նաւաստիները, մի տեղ հաւաքուելով, նրա պոչից մի թեփ անգամ չեն վերցնի. նրա գանգը ձկնորսների նաւերում է։ 27Հէնց որ ձեռքդ վրան դնես՝ կը մտաբերես այն պայքարը, որ տեղի է ունենալու նրա մարմնի մէջ. ու այլեւս չես անի։ 28Չես տեսել դու նրան, ոչ էլ կը զարմանաս իմ ասած այս խօսքերի վրայ։
41 Չես երկնչի, որովհետեւ ես եմ այդ բոլորը պատրաստել։ Բայց ո՞վ է, որ ինձ պիտի հակառակուի, կամ ո՞վ է, որ ինձ պիտի դիմադարձի ու դիմանայ, 2երբ այն ամէնը, ինչ որ կայ երկնքի ներքոյ, իմն է։ 3Յանուն նրա՝ վիշապի, ես չեմ լռելու։ Նրա գործն ուժեղ լինելով՝ խղճալու են նրա զուգընկերոջը։ 4Ո՞վ կը մերկացնի նրա երեսի քօղը, եւ ո՞վ կը մտնի նրա փակ պատեանից ներս, 5ո՞վ բաց կ՚անի նրա երախի դռները։ Ահն է իշխում նրա ատամների շուրջ-բոլորը. 6փորը պղնձէ վահան է, յօդերը՝ սուր-սուր քարեր, մէկը միւսի յետեւից կպած են, 7նրա միջով օդ չի անցնի։ 8Ասես եղբայրն իր եղբօր հետ գնայ. իրարից կը բռնեն ու չեն բաժանուի։ 9Նրա փռնչոցից փայլակներ են դուրս թռչում. նրա աչքերը փայլածուի տեսք ունեն։ 10Նրա բերանից վառուած լապտերներ են դուրս ժայթքում, եւ հրեղէն շանթեր են արձակւում։ 11Նրա ռունգերից, ինչպէս հնոցի կրակից, ծուխ է ելնում։ 12Նրա շնչից կայծեր են դուրս թռչում, եւ բերանից բոց է դուրս գալիս։ 13Նրա պարանոցում զօրութիւնն է հաստատուած. նրա առջեւից կործանումն է ընթանում։ 14Նրա մարմնի անդամները ամուր կպած են իրար. եթէ մէկը վրան ընկնի, նա չի էլ խլրտայ, 15որովհետեւ նրա սիրտն ապառաժ քար է կտրել եւ դարբնի սալի նման անշարժ, հաստատուն է։ 16Երբ խլրտայ՝ ահը կը համակի երկրի գազաններին, չորքոտանիներին ու զեռուններին։ 17Թէ նրան տէգեր, զէնքեր ու նիզակներ հանդիպեն, վնաս չեն հասցնի, 18որովհետեւ նա երկաթը յարդ է համարում, պղինձը՝ փտած փայտ։ 19Նրան չի խոցում պղնձէ աղեղը։ 20Ռմբաքարը նա խոտի տեղ է ընդունում, լախտը՝ եղէգի։ Ծիծաղում է իր դիմաց ճօճուող կրակի վրայ։ 21Սուր-սուր տէգերը նրա անկողինն են։ Ծովի ամբողջ ոսկին նրա տակ՝ անբաւ կաւի պէս է։ 22Անդունդները կաթսայի պէս է եռացնում։ Ծովը ոչնչութիւն է համարում, անդնդային տարտարոսը՝ մի գերի, 23անդունդները՝ զբօսավայր։ 24Երկրի վրայ չկայ բան, որ նման լինի նրան։ Նա ստեղծուել է իբրեւ խաղալիք իմ հրեշտակների համար։ 25Արհամարհանքով է նայում ամէն բարձր բանի, եւ ջրերում եղած ամէն ինչի թագաւորն ինքն է»։

----------


## Skeptic

> Ի դեպ՝ եկեք տեսնենք թէ ինչ է վկայում հենց ինքը Աստվածաշունչը դինոզավրերի մասին


Նույնիսկ հաշվի առնելով, որ «դինոզավր» բառը ստեղծվել ա Աստվածաշունչը գրելուց դարեր անց, իմ կարծիքով, հիմք չկա պնդելու, որ խոսքը հենց դինոզավրերի մասին ա. իմ *սուբյեկտիվ* կարծիքով, խոսքը ինչ-որ արարածի /ամենայն հավանականությամբ` ոչ թե ֆիզիկական, այլ` սիմվոլիկ/ մասին ա, որը շատ մեծ ա, ուժեղ ու վախենալու, որը, ինչպես երևում ա, որոշակի չափով օժտված ա նաև բանականությամբ /_22Քեզ հետ կը խօսի՞ հեզութեամբ, քաղցր լեզուով։ Հետդ ուխտ կը դնի՞։_ /...

----------

Leo Negri (07.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի դեպ՝ եկեք տեսնենք թէ ինչ է վկայում հենց ինքը Աստվածաշունչը դինոզավրերի մասին(հարգարժան Մեֆ. նորից ասեմ սա* ի դեպ է*    չեմ ասում գիտական փաստ եմ ներկայացնում,  ուղղակի շատերին հետաքրքիր կլինի)
> Հոբի 40
> 
> Ահա նրա ուժը մէջքին է, զօրութիւնը՝ որովայնի պորտի շուրջ։ 12Իր պոչը նոճու պէս տնկել է, 13ջլերն իրար են հիւսուած, կողերը պղնձից են, ողնաշարը՝ ձոյլ երկաթից։ 14Տիրոջ արարածների սկիզբը նա է՝ խաղալիք դարձած հրեշտակների ձեռքին։ 15Ապառաժ լերան վրայ հասնելով՝ տարտարոսում չորքոտանիների խրախճանք է սարքել։ 16Տեսակ-տեսակ ծառերի տակ է քուն մտնում՝ շամբի, եղէգի ու կնիւնի տակ։ 17Նրա գլխաւերեւում հովանի են դառնում մեծամեծ ծառեր՝ անտառով մէկ, եւ բարդու սիւները։ 18Հեղեղ էլ լինի՝ նա չի զգայ։ Անձնապաստան է. եթէ Յորդանան գետն էլ դէպի իր բերանը դիմի՝ 19իր ակնակապիճների մէջ կ՚առնի այն։ 20Եթէ վիշապը խոյս տայ, կը ծակե՞ս նրա ռունգերը։ Կարո՞ղ ես կարթով բարձրացնել նրան, նրա դնչին պախուրց կը դնե՞ս։ 21Թէ՞ շղթայ կը կապես նրա քթին։ Սանձ կ՚անցկացնե՞ս նրա կզակին։ 22Քեզ հետ կը խօսի՞ հեզութեամբ, քաղցր լեզուով։ Հետդ ուխտ կը դնի՞։ 23Նրան քեզ իբրեւ յաւիտենական ծառայ կը նուաճե՞ս։ 24Նրա հետ կը խաղա՞ս, ինչպէս թռչնի հետ, կամ ձագի պէս թելով կը կապե՞ս նրան։ 25Ազգեր կը կերակրուեն նրանով, եւ փիւնիկեցիների տոհմերը նրան իրենց մէջ կը բաժանեն։ 26Բոլոր նաւաստիները, մի տեղ հաւաքուելով, նրա պոչից մի թեփ անգամ չեն վերցնի. նրա գանգը ձկնորսների նաւերում է։ 27Հէնց որ ձեռքդ վրան դնես՝ կը մտաբերես այն պայքարը, որ տեղի է ունենալու նրա մարմնի մէջ. ու այլեւս չես անի։ 28Չես տեսել դու նրան, ոչ էլ կը զարմանաս իմ ասած այս խօսքերի վրայ։
> 41 Չես երկնչի, որովհետեւ ես եմ այդ բոլորը պատրաստել։ Բայց ո՞վ է, որ ինձ պիտի հակառակուի, կամ ո՞վ է, որ ինձ պիտի դիմադարձի ու դիմանայ, 2երբ այն ամէնը, ինչ որ կայ երկնքի ներքոյ, իմն է։ 3Յանուն նրա՝ վիշապի, ես չեմ լռելու։ Նրա գործն ուժեղ լինելով՝ խղճալու են նրա զուգընկերոջը։ 4Ո՞վ կը մերկացնի նրա երեսի քօղը, եւ ո՞վ կը մտնի նրա փակ պատեանից ներս, 5ո՞վ բաց կ՚անի նրա երախի դռները։ Ահն է իշխում նրա ատամների շուրջ-բոլորը. 6փորը պղնձէ վահան է, յօդերը՝ սուր-սուր քարեր, մէկը միւսի յետեւից կպած են, 7նրա միջով օդ չի անցնի։ 8Ասես եղբայրն իր եղբօր հետ գնայ. իրարից կը բռնեն ու չեն բաժանուի։ 9Նրա փռնչոցից փայլակներ են դուրս թռչում. նրա աչքերը փայլածուի տեսք ունեն։ 10Նրա բերանից վառուած լապտերներ են դուրս ժայթքում, եւ հրեղէն շանթեր են արձակւում։ 11Նրա ռունգերից, ինչպէս հնոցի կրակից, ծուխ է ելնում։ 12Նրա շնչից կայծեր են դուրս թռչում, եւ բերանից բոց է դուրս գալիս։ 13Նրա պարանոցում զօրութիւնն է հաստատուած. նրա առջեւից կործանումն է ընթանում։ 14Նրա մարմնի անդամները ամուր կպած են իրար. եթէ մէկը վրան ընկնի, նա չի էլ խլրտայ, 15որովհետեւ նրա սիրտն ապառաժ քար է կտրել եւ դարբնի սալի նման անշարժ, հաստատուն է։ 16Երբ խլրտայ՝ ահը կը համակի երկրի գազաններին, չորքոտանիներին ու զեռուններին։ 17Թէ նրան տէգեր, զէնքեր ու նիզակներ հանդիպեն, վնաս չեն հասցնի, 18որովհետեւ նա երկաթը յարդ է համարում, պղինձը՝ փտած փայտ։ 19Նրան չի խոցում պղնձէ աղեղը։ 20Ռմբաքարը նա խոտի տեղ է ընդունում, լախտը՝ եղէգի։ Ծիծաղում է իր դիմաց ճօճուող կրակի վրայ։ 21Սուր-սուր տէգերը նրա անկողինն են։ Ծովի ամբողջ ոսկին նրա տակ՝ անբաւ կաւի պէս է։ 22Անդունդները կաթսայի պէս է եռացնում։ Ծովը ոչնչութիւն է համարում, անդնդային տարտարոսը՝ մի գերի, 23անդունդները՝ զբօսավայր։ 24Երկրի վրայ չկայ բան, որ նման լինի նրան։ Նա ստեղծուել է իբրեւ խաղալիք իմ հրեշտակների համար։ 25Արհամարհանքով է նայում ամէն բարձր բանի, եւ ջրերում եղած ամէն ինչի թագաւորն ինքն է»։


Վուկ, էս ի՞նչ ա…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:22 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:17 ----------




> Նույնիսկ հաշվի առնելով, որ «դինոզավր» բառը ստեղծվել ա Աստվածաշունչը գրելուց դարեր անց, իմ կարծիքով, հիմք չկա պնդելու, որ խոսքը հենց դինոզավրերի մասին ա. իմ *սուբյեկտիվ* կարծիքով, խոսքը ինչ-որ արարածի /ամենայն հավանականությամբ` ոչ թե ֆիզիկական, այլ` սիմվոլիկ/ մասին ա, որը շատ մեծ ա, ուժեղ ու վախենալու, որը, ինչպես երևում ա, որոշակի չափով օժտված ա նաև բանականությամբ /_22Քեզ հետ կը խօսի՞ հեզութեամբ, քաղցր լեզուով։ Հետդ ուխտ կը դնի՞։_ /...


եթե գրված ա ուրեմն կա… օրինակ կենտավրոսները, ջրահարսերը, այծամարդը… մենակ չասես որ կյանքումդ չես տեսել… ԱՄՆ-ի ազգային արգելանոցում, օրինակ, կենտավրոսներ են բնալվում

----------


## Skeptic

> եթե գրված ա ուրեմն կա… օրինակ կենտավրոսները, ջրահարսերը, այծամարդը… մենակ չասես որ կյանքումդ չես տեսել… ԱՄՆ-ի ազգային արգելանոցում, օրինակ, կենտավրոսներ են բնալվում


ԱՄՆ-ում հնարավոր ա: Մեկին ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ, իրար բարևելուց պաչվում ենք: Mortal Kombat 2 կինոյում ու դրա խաղերում Motaro-ի դերն ա տարել, երևի դու էլ կճանաչես:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի դեպ՝ եկեք տեսնենք թէ ինչ է վկայում հենց ինքը Աստվածաշունչը դինոզավրերի մասին(հարգարժան Մեֆ. նորից ասեմ սա* ի դեպ է*  *չեմ ասում գիտական փաստ եմ ներկայացնում*,  ուղղակի շատերին հետաքրքիր կլինի)
> .........


Վուկ ջան, բա գիատական փաստը ե՞րբ ես բերելու… մեռանք սպասելով Վուկ ջան…

----------

kyahi (07.06.2010), Skeptic (07.06.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Նույնիսկ հաշվի առնելով, որ «դինոզավր» բառը ստեղծվել ա Աստվածաշունչը գրելուց դարեր անց, իմ կարծիքով, հիմք չկա պնդելու, որ խոսքը հենց դինոզավրերի մասին ա. իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով, խոսքը ինչ-որ արարածի /ամենայն հավանականությամբ` ոչ թե ֆիզիկական, այլ` սիմվոլիկ/ մասին ա, որը շատ մեծ ա, ուժեղ ու վախենալու, որը, ինչպես երևում ա, որոշակի չափով օժտված ա նաև բանականությամբ /22Քեզ հետ կը խօսի՞ հեզութեամբ, քաղցր լեզուով։ Հետդ ուխտ կը դնի՞։ /...


Խոսքը սրա մասինա: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leviathan

Որը իր հերթին առաջացելա այ սրանից:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotan




> Mortal Kombat 2 կինոյում ու դրա խաղերում Motaro-ի դերն ա տարել, երևի դու էլ կճանաչես:


(հիշումա ջահելությունը)

----------


## Skeptic

> Խոսքը սրա մասինա: 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leviathan
> 
> Որը իր հերթին առաջացելա այ սրանից:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotan


Մերսի: Մտքովս Լյովը /դու չէ, Լևիաթանը  :Jpit: / չէր անցնում, գիտեի, թե իրա մասին ընդամենը մի երկու տող կա սաղ Աստվածաշնչում:




> (հիշումա ջահելությունը)


Էէէ՛..., ի՛նչ լավ օրեր էին... Իջնում էինք բակ, տարբեր խաղեր էինք խաղում... Բռնոցիի ժամանակ իրան հավասարը չկար, ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ անփոխարինելի դարպասապահ էր, բայց պպզոցի-թռնոցիի ժամանակ ոչ մեկ իրա վրայով չէր կարողանում թռնել...

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ես մի հատ ապացույց բերեմ, թե ինչից են եզրակացնում, որ կյանքի որոշ ձևեր, կամ կյանքի որոշ մեխանիզմներ առաջացել են միանգամից (թե հիմա Աստվածա ստեղծել կամ ուրիշ կերպա միանգամից ստեղծվել դա արդեն արժե մտածել): Երբ որ ուսումնասիրում են կյանքի մոլեկուլային մեխանիզմները, որոշ պրոցեսներ, կամ կենդանի օրգանիզմների որոշ կառուցվածքայի բաղադրիչներ (հիմնականում քեմոսինթետիկ բակտերիաների վրա են ուսումնասիրություններ կատարում), նկատում են, որ որոշ սկզբնական մեխանիզմներ չէին կարող առաջանալ աստիճանաբար, մաս-մաս զարգանալով, քանի որ առանց որևէ բաղադրիչի, այդ համակարգը չէր գործի, իսկ չգործող մեխանիզմը փոխանակ զարգանար, պիտի` վերանար: 

Սրանից ենթադրում են, որ սկզբնական որոշ մեխանիզմներ, որի հիման վրա ձևավորվել են մնացած կենդանի օրգանիզմները, եղել է ամբողջական ու միանգամից առաջացած:
Սա, իհարկե, զուտ կրեացիոնիզմի ապացույց չի ու էվոլյուցիան էլ չի ժխտում, բայց որոշ չափով ապացուցում է արարման գաղափարը:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ես մի հատ ապացույց բերեմ, թե ինչից են եզրակացնում, որ կյանքի որոշ ձևեր, կամ կյանքի որոշ մեխանիզմներ առաջացել են միանգամից (թե հիմա Աստվածա ստեղծել կամ ուրիշ կերպա միանգամից ստեղծվել դա արդեն արժե մտածել): Երբ որ ուսումնասիրում են կյանքի մոլեկուլային մեխանիզմները, որոշ պրոցեսներ, կամ կենդանի օրգանիզմների որոշ կառուցվածքայի բաղադրիչներ (հիմնականում քեմոսինթետիկ բակտերիաների վրա են ուսումնասիրություններ կատարում), նկատում են, որ որոշ սկզբնական մեխանիզմներ չէին կարող առաջանալ աստիճանաբար, մաս-մաս զարգանալով, քանի որ առանց որևէ բաղադրիչի, այդ համակարգը չէր գործի, իսկ չգործող մեխանիզմը փոխանակ զարգանար, պիտի` վերանար: 
> 
> Սրանից ենթադրում են, որ սկզբնական որոշ մեխանիզմներ, որի հիման վրա ձևավորվել են մնացած կենդանի օրգանիզմները, եղել է ամբողջական ու միանգամից առաջացած:
> Սա, իհարկե, զուտ կրեացիոնիզմի ապացույց չի ու էվոլյուցիան էլ չի ժխտում, բայց որոշ չափով ապացուցում է արարման գաղափարը:


Դատարկություն ջան, կներես նորից Դոքինզին հղում անելու համար, բայց իմ կարդացած գրքերից ամենալավը նրա գրքերն են պատասխան տալիս էդպիսի հարցերին: Տվյալ հարցադրման շրջանակներում խորհուրդ կտամ կարդաս նրա «Աստծո պատրանքը» գրքի հետևյալ ենթագլուխը.
*Нечленимая сложность*
...և դրան հաջորդող ենթագլուխը.
*Поклонение «белым пятнам»*

----------

Դատարկություն (07.06.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Դատարկություն ջան, կներես նորից Դոքինզին հղում անելու համար, բայց իմ կարդացած գրքերից ամենալավը նրա գրքերն են պատասխան տալիս էդպիսի հարցերին: Տվյալ հարցադրման շրջանակներում խորհուրդ կտամ կարդաս նրա «Աստծո պատրանքը» գրքի հետևյալ ենթագլուխը.
> *Нечленимая сложность*
> ...և դրան հաջորդող ենթագլուխը.
> *Поклонение «белым пятнам»*


Կարդացի :Smile:  Ես էլ նույն բանը կենսաբանական վավերագրական ֆիլմի մեջ եմ լսել ու հետաքրքիրը նա ա, որ մի քանի օրինակներով նրանք ապացուցում էին անբաժանելիությունը ու ոչ թե արդեն էվոլյուցիայի վերին աստիճաններում գտնվողների մոտ, այլ երկրագնդի ամենահին բնակիչների վրա` ամենապարզագույն կառուցվածքային մասնիկների վրա: Հիմա ես ու՞մ ավելի վստահեմ :Pardon:  

Ամեն մեկը մի բանա ասում, մարդ չի իմանում, ում հավատա ում չէ, նույն կերպով էլ հետո մեկը կգա ու Դոքինզի ասածներում ու տրամաբանական եզրահանգումներում սխալներ կսկսի գտնել, հետո մերժողին մերժողներ էլ կհայտնվեն..
 Լավ կլինի, վերջում պարզվի, որ ոչ մի բան էլ գոյություն չունի, մենք` էլ: Էդ ժամանակ, ոչ ստեղծիչ պետք կլինի, ոչ աստծո գոյությունը բացառել, ոչ էլ հավատալ:

----------


## Vook

> Վուկ, էս ի՞նչ ա…[COLOR="Silver"]


 Mephistopheles հեչ լավ չի որ տեքստի նախաբանիցս հետո նորից հարցնում ես ՙէս ի՞նչ՚ ա։ Տեղեկացնեմ որ այս թեման  բացի քեզանից էլի մարդիկ են նայում ու ում ինչ պետք է կհասկանա։Սենց անտեղի էլ մեծ տեքստերը քոփի ես անում ամբողջությամբ  ու ասում թէ արդեն 11 էջ  գրել ենք։


> Վուկ ջան, բարդ բան ե՞մ ասում… ասում եմ քո հավանած "տեսությունը" ապացուցի…Դարվինիզմի հետ ի՞նչ գործ ունես…


Mephistopheles ջան բա ե՞ս եմ բարդ բան ասում։ ինչու ես խոսակցության թեման  ցրում ։ միթե չէի գրել թէ ի՞նչ կապ ունի։նորից ասեմ. դու ասում ես
 - այստեղ էվոլյուցիային մի կպեք դա նշան է որ   ձեր  պնդումները անիրական են։ ես էլ ասում եմ 
- հարգարժան   Mephistopheles հենց քո իսկ խոսքերը ապացուցում են որ դարվինիզմի բաժնում (էնտեղ էլ ենք հյուրնկալվելու) ոչինչ չունեիք ապացուցելու (և իրոք) քանի որ  անընդհատ ու անտեղի փորձում եք խարազանել Աստվածաշնչին ու արարչագործությանը



> 3 հարց եմ տվել ու ոչ մի պատասխան… ոչ մի ապացույց…


Կարո՞ղ եմ նորից ճշտել թէ կոնկրետ ի՞նչ 3 ապացույց ես ուզում։
(համ էլ թարգմանություն եմ անում ՝ համբերի)

----------

Չամիչ (07.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Լավ կլինի, վերջում պարզվի, որ ոչ մի բան էլ գոյություն չունի, մենք` էլ: Էդ ժամանակ, ոչ ստեղծիչ պետք կլինի, ոչ աստծո գոյությունը բացառել, ոչ էլ հավատալ:


Հնարավոր տարբերակ ա, բայց, Դեկարտի ասած, «մտածում եմ, ուրեմն կամ» /չուզեցի լատիներեն գրեմ, որ մարդիկ չմտածեն, թե սնապարծությամբ եմ տառապում  :Jpit: /:
Իսկ գիտության հարցում, ինչպես ճիշտ նկատեցիր, դոգմաներ չկան, նույնիսկ ամենաընդունված տեսությունները կարող են մի ակնթարթում հերքվել:  :Wink:  Ու դա էլ հենց գիտության առավելությունն ա, որ ինքը բաց ա, ի տարբերություն կրոնների:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, այստեղ խնդիրը իմ համոզմունքը չէ, այլ արարչագործության ապացուցված լինելը… 
> 
> քո կարծիքն էվոլյուցիայի մասին այստեղ հետաքրքիր չի… եթե չես կարող ապացուցել արարչագործության իսկությունը, գիտական փաստերով, ապա այն անգամ վարկած լինելու որակավորում չունի… այսինքն կրոն է… թեման ճիշտ բաժնում էլ բացված է


*Mephistopheles* ջան,ի՞նչ հիմքեր ունես ինձանից պահանջելու ապացույցներ երբ հարում ես մի ուղղության, որտեղ նույնպես չկան ապացույցներ:
Իսկ կրոնը լրիվ այլ առաքելությունը ունի, թե որն է այդ առաքելությունը եւ կրոնի ներկայացուցիչները որքանով են հաջող կատարում իրենց ստանձնած առաքելությունը լրիվ այլ թեմա է եւ լուրջ ուսումնասիրության կարիք ունի:
Բայց, որ տրադիցիոն գիտության մատերիալիստական համոզմունքները արգելակ են հանդիսանում թե գիտության եւ թե կրոնի բնականոն զարգամցմանը՝ փաստ է: 
Կրոնի եւ գիտության մեջ կա խորը անջրպետ, որի առաջացման պատճառը գիտության ներկայացուցիչներն են: Կրոնը միշտ պատրաստ է համագործեկցել գիտության հետ, մինչդեռ գիտությունը հենց սկզբից հանդես է գալիս մերժողական դիրքով:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:02 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:55 ----------




> նշանակում է որ այս ամենը ծրագրավորված ու նպատակային չէ… սա հավատքի հետ կապ չունի… եթե դու ասում ես որ նպատակային ու ծրագրավորված է ուրեմն պետք է ցույց տաս, ապացուցես ու փաստեր բերես… 
> 
> Չամիչ ջան, չեմ ասում սխալ ես ասում… ասում եմ փաստեր բեր որ հավատամ… իմը հավատը արարչագործությանը հարողների հավատից տարբերվում է նրանով որ ես հավատում եմ փաստերը տեսնելուց հետո, իսկ նրանք առանց տեսնելու… արարչագործության փաստեր բեր Չամիչ ջան, մի վայրկյանում դառնամ երդվյալ կրեացիոնիստ ու պայքարեմ էվոլյուցիայի դեմ… էն 3 կետը… please


Նույնն  էլ ես կարող եմ առաջարկել, բեր այն համոզիչ փաստերը, որոնք քեզ մղում են լինել էվոլյուցիոնիստ, խոսք եմ տալիս դառնալ երդվյալ էվոլյուցիոնիստ:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Mephistopheles* ջան,ի՞նչ հիմքեր ունես ինձանից պահանջելու ապացույցներ երբ հարում ես մի ուղղության, որտեղ նույնպես չկան ապացույցներ:
> Իսկ կրոնը լրիվ այլ առաքելությունը ունի, թե որն է այդ առաքելությունը եւ կրոնի ներկայացուցիչները որքանով են հաջող կատարում իրենց ստանձնած առաքելությունը լրիվ այլ թեմա է եւ լուրջ ուսումնասիրության կարիք ունի:
> Բայց, որ տրադիցիոն գիտության մատերիալիստական համոզմունքները արգելակ են հանդիսանում թե գիտության եւ թե կրոնի բնականոն զարգամցմանը՝ փաստ է: 
> Կրոնի եւ գիտության մեջ կա խորը անջրպետ, որի առաջացման պատճառը գիտության ներկայացուցիչներն են: Կրոնը միշտ պատրաստ է համագործեկցել գիտության հետ, մինչդեռ գիտությունը հենց սկզբից հանդես է գալիս մերժողական դիրքով:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:02 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:55 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Նույնն  էլ ես կարող եմ առաջարկել, բեր այն համոզիչ փաստերը, որոնք քեզ մղում են լինել էվոլյուցիոնիստ, խոսք եմ տալիս դառնալ երդվյալ էվոլյուցիոնիստ:


դե գնա վարդապետ ու մի խենթացիր…

թեման կրեացիոն տեսությունն ա… էվոլյուցիայի մասին չի… քանի՞ անգամ կարելի ա էս նույն բանը կրկնել… ես երեկվանից էվոլյուցիային չեմ հավատում ու ուզում եմ կրեացիային հավատամ… հիմա կարա՞ս փաստեր բերես…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:21 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:15 ----------




> ...................
> *Բայց, որ տրադիցիոն գիտության մատերիալիստական համոզմունքները արգելակ են հանդիսանում թե գիտության եւ թե կրոնի բնականոն զարգամցմանը՝ փաստ է:* 
> Կրոնի եւ գիտության մեջ կա խորը անջրպետ, որի առաջացման պատճառը գիտության ներկայացուցիչներն են: Կրոնը միշտ պատրաստ է համագործեկցել գիտության հետ, մինչդեռ գիտությունը հենց սկզբից հանդես է գալիս մերժողական դիրքով:
> 
> .......
> 
> 
>  .......................


գիտությունն ինքն իրեն չի կարող արգելակել իսկ կրոնը զարգացման ենթակա չի… կրոնը դոգմաների վրա է հիմնված… զարգացում նշանակում է փոփոխություն, իսկ կրոնը եթե անգամ զարգանում է ապա այդ զարգացումն արտահայտվում է գիտական թեզերն ընդունելով՝ օրինակ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին ընդունում է էվոլյուցիան…

----------

kyahi (07.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (08.06.2010), Skeptic (07.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> ...օրինակ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին ընդունում է էվոլյուցիան…


Իմ համար ամենատարօրինակ պարադոքսներից մեկը:  :Dntknw:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես մի հատ ապացույց բերեմ, թե ինչից են եզրակացնում, որ կյանքի որոշ ձևեր, կամ կյանքի որոշ մեխանիզմներ առաջացել են միանգամից (թե հիմա Աստվածա ստեղծել կամ ուրիշ կերպա միանգամից ստեղծվել դա արդեն արժե մտածել): Երբ որ ուսումնասիրում են կյանքի մոլեկուլային մեխանիզմները, որոշ պրոցեսներ, կամ կենդանի օրգանիզմների որոշ կառուցվածքայի բաղադրիչներ (հիմնականում քեմոսինթետիկ բակտերիաների վրա են ուսումնասիրություններ կատարում), նկատում են, որ որոշ սկզբնական մեխանիզմներ չէին կարող առաջանալ աստիճանաբար, մաս-մաս զարգանալով, քանի որ առանց որևէ բաղադրիչի, այդ համակարգը չէր գործի, իսկ չգործող մեխանիզմը փոխանակ զարգանար, պիտի` վերանար: 
> 
> Սրանից ենթադրում են, որ սկզբնական որոշ մեխանիզմներ, որի հիման վրա ձևավորվել են մնացած կենդանի օրգանիզմները, եղել է ամբողջական ու միանգամից առաջացած:
> Սա, իհարկե, զուտ կրեացիոնիզմի ապացույց չի ու էվոլյուցիան էլ չի ժխտում, բայց որոշ չափով ապացուցում է արարման գաղափարը:


որքան գիտեմ դա Մայքլ Բիհիի "irreducible complexity"-ն է, որը հերքվել է, բայց անգամ եթե գտնվի օրգանիզմ որի առաջացումն անհայտ է դա նշանակում է որ մենք չգիտենք, այլ ոչ թո չկա… ու երբ կարծիք է առաջանում թե այն ստեղծվել է մի անգամից մեզ դնում է շատ ավելի բարդ վիճակի մեջ… դա հարցի պատասխան չի դառնում այլ հարցի պատասխանը դարձնում է ավելի բարդ ես կասեի անապացուցելի…

----------


## Skeptic

> որքան գիտեմ դա Մայքլ Բիհիի "irreducible complexity"-ն է, որը հերքվել է:


Մարդամեկը լավ գիրք ա գրել էդ թեմայով, որի ամփոփ տարբերակը որպես ենթագլուխ դրվել ա նրա մեկ այլ գրքում, որին էլ մի ուրիշ մարդամեկը հղումներ ա կատարել մի քանի գրառում վերեւում:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ համար ամենատարօրինակ պարադոքսներից մեկը:


վերջիվերջո Հռոմի Պապն էլ պիտի բժշկի գնա թե չէ

----------


## Skeptic

> վերջիվերջո Հռոմի Պապն էլ պիտի բժշկի գնա թե չէ


Բա ես գիտեի, թե ինքը մենակ կարդինալների ու եպիսկոպոսների աղոթքների /ու ոչ միայն.../ հույսին ա:  :Pardon:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա ես գիտեի, թե ինքը մենակ կարդինալների ու եպիսկոպոսների աղոթքների /ու ոչ միայն.../ հույսին ա:


SURPRISE !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Skeptic

> SURPRISE !!!!!!!!!!


վախեցա...  :Scare:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> վախեցա...


Տեր Շմավոնին էլ եմ հարց ուղղել մեր եկեղեցու հաշվով… տեսնենք ինչ կասի… ընդունում է մեր եկեղեցի էվոլյուցիան թե ոչ

----------


## Vook

> Տեր Շմավոնին էլ եմ հարց ուղղել մեր եկեղեցու հաշվով… տեսնենք ինչ կասի… ընդունում է մեր եկեղեցի էվոլյուցիան թե ոչ


Ոչ մի ճշմարիտ եկեղեցի չի կարող ընդունել էվոլյուցիան։և հետո՝ եկեղեցին   գիտական հիմնարկ չի ու դա իր լիազորությունների մեջ չի մտնում։


> վերջիվերջո Հռոմի Պապն էլ պիտի բժշկի գնա թե չէ


Mephistopheles,Բջժկի գնալն ընդհանրապես կապ չունի էվոն ընդունելու հետ։ Այլապես, եթե գրում ես հայերեն, ուրեմն ընդունում ես քրիստոնեությունը, որովհետև Մեսրոբ Մաշտոցը օրինակելի քրիստոնյա է եղել։
Կամ, եթե երբևե նստել ես երազ մեքենա, ուրեմն ընդունել ես որ հայերը  աշխարհում լավագույն մեքենաշինությունն ունեն։
Էլ չասեմ  եկեղեցի մտնելու, կամ եթե երբևէ ասել ես ՙԱստված չանի՚  ի մասին։
Քո ասածից կարող ենք հետևություն անել,  որ  ցանկացած բժշկի սխալ՝ դա էվո ի հերքման ապացույց է,  իսկ ըստ էության  շատ վիճելի հարց է, թէ բժիշկները ավելի շատ սխալվու՞մ են, թէ՞ ճիշտ են վարվում։

----------

Չամիչ (08.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոչ մի ճշմարիտ եկեղեցի չի կարող ընդունել էվոլյուցիան։և հետո՝ եկեղեցին   գիտական հիմնարկ չի ու դա իր լիազորությունների մեջ չի մտնում։Mephistopheles,Բջժկի գնալն ընդհանրապես կապ չունի էվոն ընդունելու հետ։ *Այլապես, եթե գրում ես հայերեն, ուրեմն ընդունում ես քրիստոնեությունը, որովհետև Մեսրոբ Մաշտոցը օրինակելի քրիստոնյա է եղել։*
> Կամ, եթե երբևե նստել ես երազ մեքենա, ուրեմն ընդունել ես որ հայերը  աշխարհում լավագույն մեքենաշինությունն ունեն։
> Էլ չասեմ  եկեղեցի մտնելու, կամ եթե երբևէ ասել ես ՙԱստված չանի՚  ի մասին։
> Քո ասածից կարող ենք հետևություն անել,  որ  ցանկացած բժշկի սխալ՝ դա էվո ի հերքման ապացույց է,  իսկ ըստ էության  շատ վիճելի հարց է, թէ բժիշկները ավելի շատ սխալվու՞մ են, թէ՞ ճիշտ են վարվում։


տառերի գյուտը գիտական ձեռքբերում է և եկեղեցու հետ կապ չունի… եկեղեցին ինժիներա-ճարտարապետական կառույց է (գիտական) … ինչ վերաբերվում է բժշկությանը ապա այն հիմնված է մարդու կենդանական ծագում ունենալու վրա… բժշկության մեջ ամեն բան նախ փորձվում է կենդանիների վրա և միայն դրական արդյունքի դեպքում են մարդու վրա փարձարկում… 

լավ արի չշեղվենք…*թեման Կրեացիոն տեսությունն է… աղաչում եմ ներկայացնել այն հաստատող գիտական փաստեր (գիտական, ավետարանից մեջբերումներ չեմ ուզում)… իմ 3 հարցերն ուժի մեջ են*

----------

kyahi (08.06.2010), Skeptic (07.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Տեր Շմավոնին էլ եմ հարց ուղղել մեր եկեղեցու հաշվով… տեսնենք ինչ կասի… ընդունում է մեր եկեղեցի էվոլյուցիան թե ոչ


Շատ ապրես  :Good: 
Իմ մտքով երևի չէր էլ անցնի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շատ ապրես 
> Իմ մտքով երևի չէր էլ անցնի:


Շատ անես Կաթողիկոսին էլ եմ գրելու

----------


## Skeptic

> Շատ անես Կաթողիկոսին էլ եմ գրելու


Ի՞նչը շատ անեմ...  :Dntknw: 

Ինձ թվում ա, Տեր Շմավոնը բավական ճարպիկ /հռետորական արվեստի տեսանկյունից/ պատասխան ա տալու:

----------


## Չամիչ

> դե գնա վարդապետ ու մի խենթացիր…
> 
> թեման կրեացիոն տեսությունն ա… էվոլյուցիայի մասին չի… քանի՞ անգամ կարելի ա էս նույն բանը կրկնել… ես երեկվանից էվոլյուցիային չեմ հավատում ու ուզում եմ կրեացիային հավատամ… հիմա կարա՞ս փաստեր բերես…
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:21 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:15 ----------


Իսկ քո կարծիքով ես փաստեր ունե՞մ որ հավատում եմ: Ես ուզում եմ մարդակերպ լինելուն հավատալ, ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ այս ամենը իմաստ ունի, այլ ոչ թե անիմստ ու հիմար պատահականություն է: Պարզապես չեմ հասկանում ինչու՞ են մարդիկ այդքան մոլեռանդ կերպով փորձում ապացուցել սեփական գոյության անիմաստ եւ դատարկ լինելը: Ես հավատում եմ, որ ներկայիս՝ գոյատեւմանը ուղված բոլոր ջանքերը, ինքնակատարելագործումը, ինքնաճանաչումը ինչ որ շարունակություն ունեն եւ չեմ ուզում հավատալ սեփական ոչնչությանը: Նկատի, որ չեմ ասում իմաստ, ընդամենը շարունակություն:

Հավատում եմ, որովհետեւ մարդուն բարձր արժեք եմ  համարում, հավատում եմ որովհետեւ արժեքների բացակայությունը սպառնալիք է մարդկության ապագային:  Հավատում եմ ,որովհետեւ չհավատալը դեմ է մարդկային բնությանը, հավատում եմ որովհետւ չհավատալը առողջությանը վնաս է: Իսկ ինչու՞ է առողջությանը վնաս, որովհետեւ  չհավատալու դեպքում առաջանում է ներքին ընդվզում, սկսում է աշխատել ազդանշանային մեխանիզմը որը փորձում է տեղեկացնել, որ սխալ մտածելու դեպքում կառաջանան ծրագրային խափանումներ:

Իսկ առհասարակ ես զարմանում եմ, թե դու ի՞նչ ապացույցներ ես պահանջում: Ոչ ոք դեռ չի ծնվել, ով կարող է ինչ որ ապացույց բերել տիեզերքի առաջացման վերաբերյալ: Իսկ եթե դու ապացույցներ ես փնտրում հավատալու, որ մարդ արարածը ոչնչություն չի, ապա այդ կարգի շնորհը ոչ ոքի պետք չէ, շարունակիր այս ամենը համարել պատահականություն իսկ մարդ արարածին, հետեւաբար, սեփական անձը դատարկ տեղ՝ пустое место.

----------

Vook (08.06.2010), վրեժ62 (08.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Ի՞նչը շատ անեմ*... 
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա, Տեր Շմավոնը բավական ճարպիկ /հռետորական արվեստի տեսանկյունից/ պատասխան ա տալու:


մի բան արած կլինես էլի… եսի՞մ

----------


## Skeptic

> Իսկ քո կարծիքով ես փաստեր ունե՞մ որ հավատում եմ: Ես ուզում եմ մարդակերպ լինելուն հավատալ, ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ այս ամենը իմաստ ունի, այլ ոչ թե անիմստ ու հիմար պատահականություն է:


IMHO, դա էլ հենց կրոնների ճնշող մասի առաջացման պատճառն ու պայմանն ա. մարդիկ սովորաբար ցանկություները նույնականացնում են /կամ լավագույն դեպքում` ուզում են նույնականացնել/ օբյեկտիվ իրականությանը: Բայց կյանքի զարգացումը /չեմ ասում` ծագումը/ անիմաստ ու հիմար պատահակություն չէ, այլ բնական ընտրության խիստ որոշակի ու դաժան օրենքի /գոյատևում ու բազմանում ա ուժեղագույնը/ գործելու արդյունք:



> Պարզապես չեմ հասկանում ինչու՞ են մարդիկ այդքան մոլեռանդ կերպով փորձում ապացուցել սեփական գոյության անիմաստ եւ դատարկ լինելը: Ես հավատում եմ, որ ներկայիս՝ գոյատեւմանը ուղված բոլոր ջանքերը, ինքնակատարելագործումը, ինքնաճանաչումը ինչ որ շարունակություն ունեն եւ չեմ ուզում հավատալ սեփական ոչնչությանը: Նկատի, որ չեմ ասում իմաստ, ընդամենը շարունակություն:
> Հավատում եմ, որովհետեւ մարդուն բարձր արժեք եմ  համարում, հավատում եմ որովհետեւ արժեքների բացակայությունը սպառնալիք է մարդկության ապագային:  Հավատում եմ ,որովհետեւ չհավատալը դեմ է մարդկային բնությանը, հավատում եմ որովհետւ չհավատալը առողջությանը վնաս է: Իսկ ինչու՞ է առողջությանը վնաս, որովհետեւ  չհավատալու դեպքում առաջանում է ներքին ընդվզում, սկսում է աշխատել ազդանշանային մեխանիզմը որը փորձում է տեղեկացնել, որ սխալ մտածելու դեպքում կառաջանան ծրագրային խափանումներ:
> 
> Իսկ առհասարակ ես զարմանում եմ, թե դու ի՞նչ ապացույցներ ես պահանջում: Ոչ ոք դեռ չի ծնվել, ով կարող է ինչ որ ապացույց բերել տիեզերքի առաջացման վերաբերյալ: Իսկ եթե դու ապացույցներ ես փնտրում հավատալու, որ մարդ արարածը ոչնչություն չի, ապա այդ կարգի շնորհը ոչ ոքի պետք չէ, շարունակիր այս ամենը համարել պատահականություն իսկ մարդ արարածին, հետեւաբար, սեփական անձը դատարկ տեղ՝ пустое место.


Էս անգամ սմայլիկներ չեմ դնի, Մոնքը տուգանել ա...  :Sad:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Իսկ քո կարծիքով ես փաստեր ունե՞մ որ հավատում եմ:* Ես ուզում եմ մարդակերպ լինելուն հավատալ, ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ այս ամենը իմաստ ունի, այլ ոչ թե անիմստ ու հիմար պատահականություն է: Պարզապես չեմ հասկանում ինչու՞ են մարդիկ այդքան մոլեռանդ կերպով փորձում ապացուցել սեփական գոյության անիմաստ եւ դատարկ լինելը: Ես հավատում եմ, որ ներկայիս՝ գոյատեւմանը ուղված բոլոր ջանքերը, ինքնակատարելագործումը, ինքնաճանաչումը ինչ որ շարունակություն ունեն եւ չեմ ուզում հավատալ սեփական ոչնչությանը: Նկատի, որ չեմ ասում իմաստ, ընդամենը շարունակություն:
> 
> Հավատում եմ, որովհետեւ մարդուն բարձր արժեք եմ  համարում, հավատում եմ որովհետեւ արժեքների բացակայությունը սպառնալիք է մարդկության ապագային:  Հավատում եմ ,որովհետեւ չհավատալը դեմ է մարդկային բնությանը, հավատում եմ որովհետւ չհավատալը առողջությանը վնաս է: Իսկ ինչու՞ է առողջությանը վնաս, որովհետեւ  չհավատալու դեպքում առաջանում է ներքին ընդվզում, սկսում է աշխատել ազդանշանային մեխանիզմը որը փորձում է տեղեկացնել, որ սխալ մտածելու դեպքում կառաջանան ծրագրային խափանումներ:
> 
> *Իսկ առհասարակ ես զարմանում եմ, թե դու ի՞նչ ապացույցներ ես պահանջում:* *Ոչ ոք դեռ չի ծնվել, ով կարող է ինչ որ ապացույց բերել տիեզերքի առաջացման վերաբերյալ:* Իսկ եթե դու ապացույցներ ես փնտրում հավատալու, որ մարդ արարածը ոչնչություն չի, ապա այդ կարգի շնորհը ոչ ոքի պետք չէ, շարունակիր այս ամենը համարել պատահականություն իսկ մարդ արարածին, հետեւաբար, սեփական անձը դատարկ տեղ՝ пустое место.


Փաստորեն դուրս է գալիս որ փաստեր չունես որ կրեացիան իրականություն է … բա էսքան ժամանակ ինչի՞ չէիր ասում Չամիչ ջան… սաղիս դրել էիր *չամչի* գրավ, մենք էլ նստած սպասում ենք… 

Չամիչ ջան, ինչի՞ ես զարմանում որ ապացույցներ եմ պահանջում… բա ինչ անեմ, հենց ընենց հավատա՞մ… էդ որ ասում ես ոչ ոք չի ծնվել, սխալվում ես օրինակ Վուկը ասում ա կա… Միացեք իրար միացյալ ուժերով եկեղեցիների հետ միասին իմ 3 հարցերին պատասխանեք… 

Չամիչ ջան Էվոլյուցիան մարդուն չի նվաստացնում, այլ ապացուցում է որ մարդը բնության մի մասն է կազմում և միևնույն ժամանակ տիեզերքի մի մասը… դրանում ոչ մի նվաստացուցիչ բան չկա… ընդհակառակը, սա օգնում է որ մարդը ճիշտ պատկերացնի իր տեղը բնության և տիեզերքի մեջ… ինչու՞ ես կարծում որ լինլով կենդանական աշխարհի ծնունդ դա մեզ դարձնում է ավելի ցածրակարգ, այդ ի՞նչ իրավունքներ ենք մենք կորցնում բնության մասը կազմելով… իվերջո մարդն սկսում է իրեն ավելի լավ ճանաչել երբ հասկանում է որ նա կենդանական աշխարհի ՝ բնության մի մասն է… էվոլյուցիան և գիտությունն ընդհանրապես իր առջև բարոյական խնդիրներ չի դնում այն փորձում է բացատրություն տալ բնական երևույթներին… գիտությունը հոգևոր խնդիրներին պատասխան չի տալիս (դրանով զբաղվում է արվեստը, երաժշտությունը, գրականությունը և այլն)…

----------

EgoBrain (08.06.2010), kyahi (08.06.2010), Skeptic (08.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Փաստորեն դուրս է գալիս որ փաստեր չունես որ կրեացիան իրականություն է … բա էսքան ժամանակ ինչի՞ չէիր ասում Չամիչ ջան… սաղիս դրել էիր չամչի գրավ, մենք էլ նստած սպասում ենք…


Դե Չամիչը չամչի գրավ պիտի դնի, բա ի՞նչ պիտի անի :Smile: 



> Փաստորեն դուրս է գալիս որ փաստեր չունես որ կրեացիան իրականություն է … բա էսքան ժամանակ ինչի՞ չէիր ասում Չամիչ ջան… սաղիս դրել էիր չամչի գրավ, մենք էլ նստած սպասում ենք…


Ես քո հարցին սպառիչ պատասխան տվեցի, ոչ ոք չի  ծնվել, ով կարող է  աշխարհի ստեղծման գաղտնիքը բացահայտել: Եվ ոչ ոք քեզ չի խնրում փոխել քո հայացքները կամ զիջել քո դիրքերը, ամեն մարդ ապրում է նենց, ոնց որ իրեն է հարմար:




> Չամիչ ջան Էվոլյուցիան մարդուն չի նվաստացնում, այլ ապացուցում է որ մարդը բնության մի մասն է կազմում և միևնույն ժամանակ տիեզերքի մի մասը… դրանում ոչ մի նվաստացուցիչ բան չկա… ընդհակառակը, սա օգնում է որ մարդը ճիշտ պատկերացնի իր տեղը բնության և տիեզերքի մեջ… ինչու՞ ես կարծում որ լինլով կենդանական աշխարհի ծնունդ դա մեզ դարձնում է ավելի ցածրակարգ,այդ ի՞նչ իրավունքներ ենք մենք կորցնում բնության մասը կազմելով… իվերջո մարդն սկսում է իրեն ավելի լավ ճանաչել երբ հասկանում է որ նա կենդանական աշխարհի ՝ բնության մի մասն է… էվոլյուցիան և գիտությունն ընդհանրապես իր առջև բարոյական խնդիրներ չի դնում այն փորձում է բացատրություն տալ բնական երևույթներին… գիտությունը հոգևոր խնդիրներին պատասխան չի տալիս (դրանով զբաղվում է արվեստը, երաժշտությունը, գրականությունը և այլն)…



Շատ լավ էլ կրում է բարեյական խնդիրներ, գիտության ողջ ջանքերը ուղված են մարդկային էության եւ առհասարակ բնության ոչնչության գաղափարը ապացուցելուն, գիտության եւ քաղաքակրթության  ծաղկման  հետ միասին աննախադեպ ծաղկում են ապրում դարի չարիք համարվող հոգեբանակն խնդիրենրը՝ դեպրեսսիան, անքնությունը, նեւրոզները: Բան չունեմ ասելու, բա դեղային ինդուստրիան պիտի ծաղկի ի վրեջո թե՞ չէ, իսկ դեղերի վաճառքի քանակի ավելացման լավագույն ճանապարհը մարդուն կյանքի իմաստից զրկելն է: Չէ՞ որ գիտությունը պրոպագանդում է մատերիալիզմը, իսկ սա խիստ բացասական նստվածք է թողում մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ, ստիպելով լցվել կյանքի եւ շրջապատող աշխարհի նկատմամբ անտարբերությամբ, մինչեւ անգամ թշնամանքով: Եթե մարդը ընդամենը փուջ մատերի է ապա առհասարակ ապրելու ոչ մի իմաստ չկա: Այ սրան է բերում գիտության մատերիլիստական դիրքորոշումը:

----------


## Skeptic

> Շատ լավ էլ կրում է բարեյական խնդիրներ, գիտության ողջ ջանքերը ուղված են մարդկային էության եւ առհասարակ բնության ոչնչության գաղափարը ապացուցելուն


Here we go again...  . . .  . . . 

Չամիչ ջան, քո կարծիքով հետեւյալ պնդումներից ո՞րն ա ավելի շատ հավակնում բնության ոչնչությունն ապացուցելուն.
1. Բնությունը մի վեհ շինություն է /© Ա. Այնշտայն/: Տարրական մասնիկներից այն առանց ինչ-որ մեկի միջամտության կարողացել է վերածվել ապշեցուցիչ մի համակարգի, որի բազմազանությունն ու բարդությունը, որոնք, սակայն, շատ պարզ սկզբունքի գործելու արդյունք են,  ամբողջությամբ հասու չէ նույնիսկ նրա ամենակատարյալ /ու միաժամանակ՝ ամենաանկատարյալ/ «պրոդուկտի»՝ մարդու գիտակցությանը:
2. Բնությունը արարվել է աստծո կողմից, քանի որ այն պարզապես չէր կարող էվոլյուցիայի ենթարկվել. այն չունի ինքնազարգացման ու դինամիկ փոփոխությունների մեխանիզմներ, գտնվում է ստատիկ վիճակում, ինչպես որ արարվել է: Այն կատարյալ չի կարող լինել նույնիսկ վերապահումներով, քանի որ արարիչը, ով ստեղծել է այն, պետք է որ ավելի կատարյալ լինի...
Եվ այլն, եւ այլն:

Հ.Գ. Ներողություն եմ խնդրում անտաղանդ գրական զեղումներիս համար.  :Pardon:  համենայն դեպս, դրանք անմիջական են:

----------

EgoBrain (08.06.2010), kyahi (08.06.2010), Mephistopheles (09.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Here we go again...  . . .  . . . 
> 
> Չամիչ ջան, քո կարծիքով հետեւյալ պնդումներից ո՞րն ա ավելի շատ հավակնում բնության ոչնչությունն ապացուցելուն.
> 1. Բնությունը մի վեհ շինություն է /© Ա. Այնշտայն/: Տարրական մասնիկներից այն առանց ինչ-որ մեկի միջամտության կարողացել է վերածվել ապշեցուցիչ մի համակարգի, որի բազմազանությունն ու բարդությունը, որոնք, սակայն, շատ պարզ սկզբունքի գործելու արդյունք են,  ամբողջությամբ հասու չէ նույնիսկ նրա ամենակատարյալ /ու միաժամանակ՝ ամենաանկատարյալ/ «պրոդուկտի»՝ մարդու գիտակցությանը:
> 2. Բնությունը արարվել է աստծո կողմից, քանի որ այն պարզապես չէր կարող էվոլյուցիայի ենթարկվել. այն չունի ինքնազարգացման ու դինամիկ փոփոխությունների մեխանիզմներ, գտնվում է ստատիկ վիճակում, ինչպես որ արարվել է: Այն կատարյալ չի կարող լինել նույնիսկ վերապահումներով, քանի որ արարիչը, ով ստեղծել է այն, պետք է որ ավելի կատարյալ լինի...
> Եվ այլն, եւ այլն:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ներողություն եմ խնդրում անտաղանդ գրական զեղումներիս համար.  համենայն դեպս, դրանք անմիջական են:


ՀԵտո՞ :Think:

----------


## EgoBrain

Հետո էն, որ ավելացնելու ոչինչ չկա, ամեն ինչ ասված է: Եթե վերոհիշյալի հետ համաձայն չես, ապա վիճելն անիմաստ է :Think:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հետո էն, որ ավելացնելու ոչինչ չկա, ամեն ինչ ասված է: Եթե վերոհիշյալի հետ համաձայն չես, ապա վիճելն անիմաստ է


Վերոհիշյալ ինչի՞ հետ պիտի համաձայն լինեմ:

----------


## Vook

> էդ որ ասում ես ոչ ոք չի ծնվել, սխալվում ես օրինակ Վուկը ասում ա կա…


Ի՞նչ եմ ասել կա։Կարո՞ղ եմ ճշտել: և կրկին հարցս՝ ո՞ր 3 ապացույցների  մասին է խոսքը։

----------

Չամիչ (09.06.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Վերոհիշյալ ինչի՞ հետ պիտի համաձայն լինեմ:


Եթե դու վերոհիշյալից չես գտնում մի բան, որի հետ պետք է համամիտ լինես կամ գոնե կարծիք հայտնես, ապա Չամիչ դու իզուր ես այս թեմայում առհասարակ գրառում կատարում, նախ դուք, այն մարդիկ ովքեր ընդունում են կրեացիոն տեսությունը, դեռ որևէ գրառման մեջ հաստակ այդ տեսության մասին չեք խոսել ու փաստեր չեք ներկայացրել, որպեսզի մենք՝ անհավատ մարդիկ, հավատանք ու ընդունենք կրեացիոն տեսությունը, անըդհատ ինչ-որ մեղադրական բաներ եք ասում գիտնականների ու այդ բնագավառում աշխատող մարդկանց մասին, ինքներդ նրանց մասին պատկերացում չունենալով ու քանի որ դուք գիտնական չեք պետք չէ հստակ կարծիք արտահայտել նրանց մասին, գրեք այն ինչ տեսնում եք այլ ոչ թե այն ինչ եկավ մտքներիդ… հետաքրքիրը այն է, որ երբ ասելիք չեք ունենում, իսկ դուք ,ես չեմ նկատել դեռ որ որևէ կոնկրետ փաստարկ բերեք, ուղղակի ասում եք ընկնում եք ծայռահեղության մեջ, ինչ-որ ձեր միտքը չեք շարադրում դիմում եք վիկիի օգնության կամ դրա նման մտքեր եք արտահայտում: Եթե մարդ հիմնվում է գիտական փաստարկների վրա դա հասկանալի է, իսկ հիմնվել ինչ-որ տեսության վրա, որը ինքներդ էլ չեք կարողանում ծայրը ծայրին հասցնել իմ համար անհասկանալի է:
Ուղղակի խնդրում եմ ,եթե ունեք հստակ մի բան, որը ինձ և մնացյալին կհամոզի, ասեք, եթե չէ, մի փորձեք մեզ համոզել, որ մենք սխալ ենք կամ չենք հասկանում ու մի կառչեք մեր բառերից ու թեման մի վերածեք գիտնականների ու էվոլյուցիոն տեսության դեմ պաըքարի, դա արդեն ծիծաղելի է:

----------

Skeptic (08.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եթե դու վերոհիշյալից չես գտնում մի բան, որի հետ պետք է համամիտ լինես կամ գոնե կարծիք հայտնես, ապա Չամիչ դու իզուր ես այս թեմայում առհասարակ գրառում կատարում, նախ դուք, այն մարդիկ ովքեր ընդունում են կրեացիոն տեսությունը, դեռ որևէ գրառման մեջ հաստակ այդ տեսության մասին չեք խոսել ու փաստեր չեք ներկայացրել, որպեսզի մենք՝ անհավատ մարդիկ, հավատանք ու ընդունենք կրեացիոն տեսությունը, անըդհատ ինչ-որ մեղադրական բաներ եք ասում գիտնականների ու այդ բնագավառում աշխատող մարդկանց մասին, ինքներդ նրանց մասին պատկերացում չունենալով ու քանի որ դուք գիտնական չեք պետք չէ հստակ կարծիք արտահայտել նրանց մասին, գրեք այն ինչ տեսնում եք այլ ոչ թե այն ինչ եկավ մտքներիդ… հետաքրքիրը այն է, որ երբ ասելիք չեք ունենում, իսկ դուք ,ես չեմ նկատել դեռ որ որևէ կոնկրետ փաստարկ բերեք, ուղղակի ասում եք ընկնում եք ծայռահեղության մեջ, ինչ-որ ձեր միտքը չեք շարադրում դիմում եք վիկիի օգնության կամ դրա նման մտքեր եք արտահայտում: Եթե մարդ հիմնվում է գիտական փաստարկների վրա դա հասկանալի է, իսկ հիմնվել ինչ-որ տեսության վրա, որը ինքներդ էլ չեք կարողանում ծայրը ծայրին հասցնել իմ համար անհասկանալի է:
> Ուղղակի խնդրում եմ ,եթե ունեք հստակ մի բան, որը ինձ և մնացյալին կհամոզի, ասեք, եթե չէ, մի փորձեք մեզ համոզել, որ մենք սխալ ենք կամ չենք հասկանում ու մի կառչեք մեր բառերից ու թեման մի վերածեք գիտնականների ու էվոլյուցիոն տեսության դեմ պաըքարի, դա արդեն ծիծաղելի է:


Իսկ ինչու ե՞ս կարծում, որ ես ցանկություն ունեմ քեզ ինչ որ բան համոզե՞լ: Կամ էլ արի կլինի մի որոշի թե ով գրի այս թեմայում եւ ով չգրի, եթե համամիտ չես իմ գրառումների հետ ապա կարող ես անտեսել եւ ընդհանրապես չկարդալ այն ինչ գրում եմ:
Ի՞նչ փաստարկենրի մասին է խոսքը, փաստարկենրի մասին  պիտի խոսա նա, ով փաստարկներ ունի, փաստարկներ պիտի պահանջի նա, ով  հակափաստարկներ ունի:Ինչպես արդեն նշեցի տիեզերքի եւ կյանքի առաջացման վերաբերյալ ոչ ոք, առայժմ ոչ մի ապացույց չունի:
Եվ շատ  պարզ նշացի թե որոնք են կրեացիոնիզմին հարելու իմ դրդապատճառները: Նշեք թե որ մասը պարզ չեմ գրել, նորից կգրեմ:

----------


## Vook

Ըստ էության, հենց կրեացիոն պնդումներն են ավելի տեսանելի ։ Հակառակ կողմի  պնդումները  հաստատվում են միայն լաբորատորյաներում ու միկրոսկոպիկ սֆերայում։
Իսկ ամենատեսանելի ու վառ օրինակներից է մարդկության քանակը ։ 
Ըստ  էվտ.  ի  այժմեան մարդը ՝հոմոսապիենսը գոյություն ունի  արդեն 50 հազար տարի։եթե ընդունենք անգամ,  որ  նրանց մեկնարկը տրվել է  մեկ զույգով, ապա հաշվի առնելով մարդկության աճի տեմպերը այժմ երկրագնդի 1 քառակուսի մետրի վրա պետք է ապրելիս լինեին  հազարավոր մարդիկ։(Բոլոր արհավիքները հաշվված)
Մինչդեռ ըստ արարչագործության, մոտ 4400 տարի առաջ եղած ջրհեղեղից փրկված  8 հոգուց , լիովին  ընդունելի է, որ կբազմանար թվով 6 մլրդ մարդ։
Տեսանելի է նաև այն, որ ըստ էության չունենք որևե պատմական անձ, որի  տարիքը  անցնի 5-6 հազար տարին։
Անհնար է, որ եգիպտական բուրգերի նման հզոր կառույցի ունակ  քաղաքակրթությունը  իր ետևում չունենար գոնե մի քանի հազար տարվա պատմություն ու պատմական անձեր։
Ինչ որ ամեն ինչ մի անգամից չի՞ սկսվում։ :Think:

----------


## kyahi

> Իսկ ինչու ե՞ս կարծում, որ ես ցանկություն ունեմ քեզ ինչ որ բան համոզե՞լ:


 Ես չեմ ասում, որ դու ինձ ինչ-որ բան ես համոզում, բայց եթե դու ամեն քայլի բանսարկում ես գիտնականներին ու դեմ ես կանգնում ամեն քեզ հակառակ գրառմանը դա ինքնին նշանակում է, որ դու ինչ որ բան ես ուզում ապացուցել, նու կարելի է ասել համոզել: 




> Կամ էլ արի կլինի մի որոշի թե ով գրի այս թեմայում եւ ով չգրի, եթե համամիտ չես իմ գրառումների հետ ապա կարող ես անտեսել եւ ընդհանրապես չկարդալ այն ինչ գրում եմ:


Հիմնականում անտեսում եմ :Tongue: 



> Ի՞նչ փաստարկենրի մասին է խոսքը, փաստարկենրի մասին պիտի խոսա նա, ով փաստարկներ ունի, փաստարկներ պիտի պահանջի նա, ով հակափաստարկներ ունի:


Բա եթե դու ոչ մի փաստարկ չունես, ոնց ես վիճաբանում ու առհասարակ մարդ ենք ի վերջո, կուրուրեն հավատալը ու՞մ ա պետք, մի քիչ փորձիր խորանալ այն ամեն ինչի մեջ ինչին դեմ ես կանգնում ու հասկացիր ի վերջո թե ինչ ենք մենք ուզում ասել, այս "բանավեճը" նման է սրան " մի բան գրի, որ կառչեմ բառերից գրեմ" միտք, տրամաբանություն չեք ուզում մտցնեք, ամեն անգամ նույն բան եք ասում տարբեր շարադասությամբ…ի վերջո ինչքան կարելի է :Angry2: 



> Ինչպես արդեն նշեցի տիեզերքի եւ կյանքի առաջացման վերաբերյալ ոչ ոք, առայժմ ոչ մի ապացույց չունի:


Նախ ասեմ, որ այդ ամեն ինչիը հետազոտվում է ու դրանց վերաբերյալ ապացույցներ անշուշտ կգտնվեն, արդեն բավական հետազոտություններ տարված են…Փաստորեն, եթե չկա ուրեմն միանգամից հավատանք ինչ-որ բանի, որը հարց է կա թե՞ չկա, հա՞ :LOL: 



> Եվ շատ պարզ նշացի թե որոնք են կրեացիոնիզմին հարելու իմ դրդապատճառները: Նշեք թե որ մասը պարզ չեմ գրել, նորից կգրեմ:


Կարիք չկա :Wink:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հիմնականում անտեսում եմ


Լավ ես անում :Tsamon: 




> Նախ ասեմ, որ այդ ամեն ինչիը հետազոտվում է ու դրանց վերաբերյալ ապացույցներ անշուշտ կգտնվեն, արդեն բավական հետազոտություններ տարված են…Փաստորեն, եթե չկա ուրեմն միանգամից հավատանք ինչ-որ բանի, որը հարց է կա թե՞ չկա, հա՞


Չէ, իրոք չարժի նման ռիսկի դիմել, հանկարծ կարող է խաբված դուրս գաս :Hi:

----------


## kyahi

> Լավ ես անում


  Գիտեմ :Wink: 



> Չէ, իրոք չարժի նման ռիսկի դիմել, հանկարծ կարող է խաբված դուրս գաս


Դե Չամիչ այնքան բան կա, որ կարող ես քեզ խաբված զգալ, բայց արդյո՞ք արժի դրա պատճառով անտեղյակ մնալ :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե Չամիչը չամչի գրավ պիտի դնի, բա ի՞նչ պիտի անի
> 
> 
> *Ես քո հարցին սպառիչ պատասխան տվեցի, ոչ ոք չի  ծնվել, ով կարող է  աշխարհի ստեղծման գաղտնիքը բացահայտել: Եվ ոչ ոք քեզ չի խնրում փոխել քո հայացքները կամ զիջել քո դիրքերը, ամեն մարդ ապրում է նենց, ոնց որ իրեն է հարմար:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Շատ լավ էլ կրում է բարեյական խնդիրներ, *գիտության ողջ ջանքերը ուղված են մարդկային էության եւ առհասարակ բնության ոչնչության գաղափարը ապացուցելուն, գիտության եւ քաղաքակրթության  ծաղկման  հետ միասին աննախադեպ ծաղկում են ապրում դարի չարիք համարվող հոգեբանակն խնդիրենրը՝ դեպրեսսիան, անքնությունը, նեւրոզները:* Բան չունեմ ասելու, բա դեղային ինդուստրիան պիտի ծաղկի ի վրեջո թե՞ չէ, իսկ դեղերի վաճառքի քանակի ավելացման լավագույն ճանապարհը մարդուն կյանքի իմաստից զրկելն է: *Չէ՞ որ գիտությունը պրոպագանդում է մատերիալիզմը, իսկ սա խիստ բացասական նստվածք է թողում մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ, ստիպելով լցվել կյանքի եւ շրջապատող աշխարհի նկատմամբ անտարբերությամբ, մինչեւ անգամ թշնամանքով:* Եթե մարդը ընդամենը փուջ մատերի է ապա առհասարակ ապրելու ոչ մի իմաստ չկա: Այ սրան է բերում գիտության մատերիլիստական դիրքորոշումը:


Չամիչ ջան, դա սպառիչ պատասխան չի, նախ… և երկրորդ ոչ ոք չի ասում որ աշխարհի *ստեղծման գաղտնիքը բացահայտես…*  ու ղղակի երբ որ 100 %ով համոզված պնդում ես մի բան որի անգամ աննշան ապացույց չունես, շատ սխալ է… իմ 3 հարցերի շուրջն արդեն 3 օր ա բանավիճում ենք բայց ոչ մի ապացույց……

…… Չամիչ ջան, եթե կրեացիային առանց ապացույցի հավատում ես, բա ապացույցներով (կամ թեկուզ առանց ապացույցի) ինչի՞ էվոլյուցիային չես հավատում (չնայած հավատաս չհավատաս տենց ա)… 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա գիտությանը… WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..... no shit… ես չգիտեի որ գիտությունը սենց վատ բան է … "պրոպագանդայով" ա զբաղվում… փաստորեն քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս ինչքան տգետ էնքան լավ, ինչքան ապուշ էնքան երջանիկ ու ինչքան անգրագետ էնքան հանգիստ… ողորմածիկ թուրքմենբաշին էլ էր էդ կարծիքին դրա համար էլ դպրոցները փակում էր, հիվանդանոցներն էլ հետը ու մի հատ գիրք էին կարդում, իրա գրած գիրքը… 

… դուրս ա գալիս ես էլ սատանան եմ…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  06:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  06:26 ----------




> Ի՞նչ եմ ասել կա։Կարո՞ղ եմ ճշտել: և կրկին հարցս՝ *ո՞ր 3 ապացույցների  մասին է խոսքը։*


ասել ես որ ռաստեր ես բերելու որ ապացուցես կրեացիայի իրական լինելը… այս

*Եթե ասում ես որ աշխարհը/տիեզերքը ստեղծվել է ինչ որ մի Արարչի կողմից, ուրեմն պտի ասես թե դա ով է և ապացուցես որ դա հենց այդ արարիչն է ստեղծել (1)

Պետք է նկարագրես թե ինչպես է ստեղծել արարիչը և բերես փաստեր (2)

եթե այս ամենը ստեղծվել է վերը նշված արարչի կողմից դիտավորյալ, ապա պետք է ցույց տաս նպատակը արարման և փաստերով հիմնավորես…(3)
*

----------

kyahi (09.06.2010), Skeptic (09.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Ըստ էության, հենց կրեացիոն պնդումներն են ավելի տեսանելի ։ Հակառակ կողմի  պնդումները  հաստատվում են միայն լաբորատորյաներում ու միկրոսկոպիկ սֆերայում։*
> Իսկ ամենատեսանելի ու վառ օրինակներից է մարդկության քանակը ։ 
> Ըստ  էվտ.  ի  այժմեան մարդը ՝հոմոսապիենսը գոյություն ունի  արդեն 50 հազար տարի։*եթե ընդունենք անգամ,  որ  նրանց մեկնարկը տրվել է  մեկ զույգով,* ապա հաշվի առնելով մարդկության աճի տեմպերը այժմ երկրագնդի 1 քառակուսի մետրի վրա պետք է ապրելիս լինեին  հազարավոր մարդիկ։(Բոլոր արհավիքները հաշվված)
> Մինչդեռ ըստ արարչագործության, մոտ 4400 տարի առաջ եղած *ջրհեղեղից փրկված  8 հոգուց* , լիովին  ընդունելի է, որ կբազմանար թվով 6 մլրդ մարդ։
> Տեսանելի է նաև այն, որ ըստ էության չունենք որևե պատմական անձ, որի  տարիքը  անցնի 5-6 հազար տարին։
> Անհնար է, որ եգիպտական բուրգերի նման հզոր կառույցի ունակ  քաղաքակրթությունը  իր ետևում չունենար գոնե մի քանի հազար տարվա պատմություն ու պատմական անձեր։
> Ինչ որ ամեն ինչ մի անգամից չի՞ սկսվում։


Վուկ ապեր, բայց քեզ հալալ ա… մի երկու պոստ վերև ասեցիր որ ապացույց չկա հիմա էլ ոչ միայն կրեացիան ես ապացուցում այլ էվոլյուցիան էլ հետը … ս տօբօյ նե սսօսկուչիշսյա…

էվոլյուցիան չի ասում որ "մեկնարկը" մի զույգ մարդով է սկսել… էդ դուք եք պնդում առանց ապացույցի… հետո էլ մթոմ ավելի հավատալի բան ես ասում. "ջրհեղեղից փրկված  8 հոգուց, լիովին  ընդունելի է, որ կբազմանար թվով 6 մլրդ մարդ"… 

Վուկ, էս ի՞նչ թվաբանություն ա ապեր, էս ի՞նիչ թվեր ես գումարում հանում… ու վոնց ա քո թվաբանությունը ապացուցում կրեացիան… արդեն ասել ենք սրան թվաբանական ապացույց չկա… սա կենսաբանական խնդիր ա…

----------

kyahi (09.06.2010), Skeptic (09.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> … դուրս ա գալիս ես էլ սատանան եմ…


Դե անունիցդ ելնելով` էդպես ա...  :LOL:   :Friends: 




> Ըստ էության, հենց կրեացիոն պնդումներն են ավելի տեսանելի ։ Հակառակ կողմի  պնդումները  հաստատվում են միայն լաբորատորյաներում ու միկրոսկոպիկ սֆերայում։
> Իսկ ամենատեսանելի ու վառ օրինակներից է մարդկության քանակը ։ 
> Ըստ  էվտ.  ի  այժմեան մարդը ՝հոմոսապիենսը գոյություն ունի  արդեն 50 հազար տարի։եթե ընդունենք անգամ,  որ  նրանց մեկնարկը տրվել է  մեկ զույգով, ապա հաշվի առնելով մարդկության աճի տեմպերը այժմ երկրագնդի 1 քառակուսի մետրի վրա պետք է ապրելիս լինեին  հազարավոր մարդիկ։(Բոլոր արհավիքները հաշվված)
> Մինչդեռ ըստ արարչագործության, մոտ 4400 տարի առաջ եղած ջրհեղեղից փրկված  8 հոգուց , լիովին  ընդունելի է, որ կբազմանար թվով 6 մլրդ մարդ։
> Տեսանելի է նաև այն, որ ըստ էության չունենք որևե պատմական անձ, որի  տարիքը  անցնի 5-6 հազար տարին։
> Անհնար է, որ եգիպտական բուրգերի նման հզոր կառույցի ունակ  քաղաքակրթությունը  իր ետևում չունենար գոնե մի քանի հազար տարվա պատմություն ու պատմական անձեր։
> Ինչ որ ամեն ինչ մի անգամից չի՞ սկսվում։


Կրեացիոնիստական մաթեմատիկան երբեք աչքի չի ընկել գոնե մոտավոր ճշգրտությամբ /օրինակ` *Երկրի տարիքի թվագրման կրեացիոնիստական մեթոդները*/:
Ես, օրինակ, չգիտեի, որ մարդիկ միայն արհավիրքներից են մահանում...  :LOL: 
Homo Sapiens-ը, իմ իմանալով, ոչ թե 50 հազար տարի գոյություն ունի, այլ` 200: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, քո պնդումների մեջ բացակայում ա ամենակարևորը` դիալեկտիկան. հաշվի չես առնում շատ գործոններ ու դրանց համապատասխան ազդեցությունները:
Օրինակ` առնետները երկրի վրա հայտնվել են 30 մլն տարի առաջ /զգա տարբերությունը/: Առնետների բազմանալու ու գոյատևելու յուրահատուկ ունակություններին երևի ծանոթ ես: Քո ասելով ստացվում ա, որ էդ դեպքում աշխարհը շատ վաղուց պիտի կործանված լիներ: Այնինչ միայն 2003 թվականին ա դրանց թիվը հավասարվել մարդկանց թվին /*աղբյուրը*/:
Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ առնետները գիտնականներին բնավ էլ շփոթության մեջ չեն գցում ու պատճառ չեն հանդիսանում էվոլյուցիան ժխտելու համար: Դրանց վրա գիտափորձերի օգնությամբ ա, որ էսօր շատ հիվանդություններ հնարավոր ա հաղթահարել:




> Տեսանելի է նաև այն, որ ըստ էության չունենք որևե պատմական անձ, որի  տարիքը  անցնի 5-6 հազար տարին։


Որովհետև համայնատիրական կարգը դեռ ամբողջությամբ չէր փլուզվել, և, որ ավելի կարևոր ա, գրերի գյուտը դեռ արված չէր:  :Wink:

----------

kyahi (09.06.2010), Mephistopheles (09.06.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Իսկ քո կարծիքով ես փաստեր ունե՞մ որ հավատում եմ: Ես ուզում եմ մարդակերպ լինելուն հավատալ, ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ այս ամենը իմաստ ունի, այլ ոչ թե անիմստ ու հիմար պատահականություն է: Պ*արզապես չեմ հասկանում ինչու՞ են մարդիկ այդքան մոլեռանդ կերպով փորձում ապացուցել սեփական գոյության անիմաստ եւ դատարկ լինելը: Ես հավատում եմ, որ ներկայիս՝ գոյատեւմանը ուղված բոլոր ջանքերը, ինքնակատարելագործումը, ինքնաճանաչումը ինչ որ շարունակություն ունեն եւ չեմ ուզում հավատալ սեփական ոչնչությանը*: Նկատի, որ չեմ ասում իմաստ, ընդամենը շարունակություն:
> 
> Հավատում եմ, որովհետեւ *մարդուն բարձր արժեք եմ*  համարում, հավատում եմ որովհետեւ արժեքների բացակայությունը սպառնալիք է մարդկության ապագային:  Հավատում եմ ,որովհետեւ չհավատալը դեմ է մարդկային բնությանը, հավատում եմ որովհետւ չհավատալը առողջությանը վնաս է: Իսկ ինչու՞ է առողջությանը վնաս, որովհետեւ  չհավատալու դեպքում առաջանում է ներքին ընդվզում, սկսում է աշխատել ազդանշանային մեխանիզմը որը փորձում է տեղեկացնել, որ սխալ մտածելու դեպքում կառաջանան ծրագրային խափանումներ:


  Եթե մարդուն աստված է ստեղծել էտ բոլորովին չի նշանակում որ տվյալ մարդը ավելի հարգանքի է արժանի քան այ մարդը որ զարգացել ու հիմիկվա աստիճանին է հասել էվոլուցիայի արդյունքում, իր ուժերով այսպես ասած և ոչ թե ինչ որ մեկի գծած ուղիով, չեմ հասկանում ինչի՞ ա մարդկության գոյությունը անիմաստ, եթե էվոլուցիոն տեսությունը ճիշտ ա, հարցին նայում ենք զգայական տեսանկյունից բնականաբար, տենց շատ ավելի իմաստով ու զիլ ա մարդկության զարգացումը, չէ որ տենց մենք մեր գլխի տերն ենք այսպես ասած, իսկ մարդկային, կենդանական, տիեզերական էվոլուցիան ապացուցված բան է:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.06.2010), Skeptic (09.06.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> *Եթե ասում ես որ աշխարհը/տիեզերքը ստեղծվել է ինչ որ մի Արարչի կողմից, ուրեմն պտի ասես թե դա ով է և ապացուցես որ դա հենց այդ արարիչն է ստեղծել (1)
> 
> Պետք է նկարագրես թե ինչպես է ստեղծել արարիչը և բերես փաստեր (2)
> 
> եթե այս ամենը ստեղծվել է վերը նշված արարչի կողմից դիտավորյալ, ապա պետք է ցույց տաս նպատակը արարման և փաստերով հիմնավորես…(3)*


Աստվածաշունչը մարգարեներն են գրել, իրանց բերանով Աստվածն ա խոսում, իսկ Աստծու գործերը անքննելի են: Վերջ: :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.06.2010), My World My Space (09.06.2010), Skeptic (09.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Աստվածաշունչը մարգարեներն են գրել, իրանց բերանով Աստվածն ա խոսում, իսկ Աստծու գործերը անքննելի են: Վերջ:


լավն էր պատասխանը, :Hands Up:  թեև համոզիչ չէր.....




> *Եթե ասում ես որ աշխարհը/տիեզերքը ստեղծվել է ինչ որ մի Արարչի կողմից,  ուրեմն պտի ասես թե դա ով է և ապացուցես որ դա հենց այդ արարիչն է ստեղծել  (1)
> 
> Պետք է նկարագրես թե ինչպես է ստեղծել արարիչը և բերես փաստեր (2)
> 
> եթե այս ամենը ստեղծվել է վերը նշված արարչի կողմից դիտավորյալ, ապա պետք է  ցույց տաս նպատակը արարման և փաստերով հիմնավորես…(3)*


Առաջի երկուսի համար կասեմ էսքանը` ներկա չեմ էղել, չգիտեմ:
3-րդի համար էլ սենց ուրեմն.
քանի որ առաջի երկու հարցերի պատասխանը բացասական էր, ուստի  չեմ կարող նշել արարքի մոտիվացիան, ըստ այդմ նաև արարչի ցանկությունների, կատարած գործողությունների ու վրա հասած  հետևանքների պատճառահետևանքային կապը....

----------


## Շինարար

> լավն էր պատասխանը, թեև համոզիչ չէր.....
> 
> 
> 
> Առաջի երկուսի համար կասեմ էսքանը` ներկա չեմ էղել, չգիտեմ:
> 3-րդի համար էլ սենց ուրեմն.
> քանի որ առաջի երկու հարցերի պատասխանը բացասական էր, ուստի  չեմ կարող նշել արարքի մոտիվացիան, ըստ այդմ նաև արարչի ցանկությունների, կատարած գործողությունների ու վրա հասած  հետևանքների պատճառահետևանքային կապը....


Մի անեկդոտ կա է, որ էս մի մարդ թարգմանչի աշխատանքի հայտարարությունով գնում ա, հարցնում են՝ անգլերեն գիտե՞ս, չէ, Ռուսերեն՝ չէ, իսպաներեն՝ չէ, բա ու՞ր ես եկել:
-Եկել եմ ասեմ, որ իմ վրա հույս չդնեք:

----------

matlev (09.06.2010), Mephistopheles (09.06.2010), Skeptic (09.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ուղղակի երբ որ 100 %ով համոզված պնդում ես մի բան որի անգամ աննշան ապացույց չունես, շատ սխալ է… իմ 3 հարցերի շուրջն արդեն 3 օր ա բանավիճում ենք բայց ոչ մի ապացույց……


Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ  ես 100 տոկոսով համոզված եմ :Shok:  Տենց բան չկա Mephistopheles ջան: Կյանքը համարում եմ ճանապարհ, ցանկացած ճանապարհ ինչ որ տեղ է տանում եւ ուզում եմ հավատի խեկը իմ ձեռքում ունենալ, այլ ոչ թե գնալ անհայտ ուղղությամբ եւ հասնել Աստված գիտե թե ուր: Mephistopheles ջան, հենց այս պահը կերտում է իմ ապագան, հենց հիմա գործի դրած իմ ջանքերը պայմանավորում են իմ  վաղվա օրը: Ամեն վարկյան մենք ականատես ենք լինում պատճառահետեւանքային կապին, ցանկացած բան, որը ունի պատճառ ունի նաեւ հետեւանք: Այս ամենին ականատես լինելով ես ի՞նչպես կարող եմ ինքս ինձ խափել եւ ասել, որ իմ կյանքը չունի ոչ մի հետեւանք, ոչ մի շարունակություն: Մի կարծի թե ես վառվում եմ շարունակություն ակնկալելու ցանկությամբ: Ամեն բան իմ շուրջը, իմ ներսում գործում է անկախ իմ ցանկության, ամեն բան ապրում է իր ինքնուրույն կյանքով: Սիրտս, թոքերս, երիկամներս, իմ ողջ օրգանիզմը ապրում է իր առանձին կյանով, առանց իմ միջամտության, ես գոյություն ունեմ ոչ թե իմ սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ այլ անհայտ պատճառով, իսկ ո՞վ կարող է երաշխավորել, որ կարող է ինձ խոսք տալ, որ այն ուժը որը ինձ գործի է դրել, կյանքից հետո այլես չի գործելու: Ինչու՞ ես չպետք է հավատամ այն բանին ինչին, որ սփական աչքերով եմ ականատես լինում եւ ինչու՞ ես պետք է ինքս ինձ չապահովագրեմ եւ չպատրաստվեմ լավ շարունակությանը:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.06.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> լավն էր պատասխանը, թեև համոզիչ չէր.....


Բայց պատասխանս լուրջ չէր: :Smile:  Ստեղ կարիք ա առաջանում ուրիշ հարցերի համար. ինչ ա մարգարեն, ովքեր են էդ մարգարեները, ով ա ասում որ իրանք մարգարե են եղել ու ոչ թե նենց մարդիկ, որ իրանց ձեռնտու ձևով են սաղ գրել:

----------

My World My Space (10.06.2010), յոգի (10.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Առաջի երկուսի համար կասեմ էսքանը` ներկա չեմ էղել, չգիտեմ:
> 3-րդի համար էլ սենց ուրեմն.
> քանի որ առաջի երկու հարցերի պատասխանը բացասական էր, ուստի  չեմ կարող նշել արարքի մոտիվացիան, ըստ այդմ նաև արարչի ցանկությունների, կատարած գործողությունների ու վրա հասած  հետևանքների պատճառահետևանքային կապը....


Հովո ջան, ժողովուրդ ջան, շուտ եմ ասել՝ խփել չկա, բայց էլի Դոքինզի օգնությանն եմ դիմելու.  :Pardon: 
Ինքը գիտնականին համեմատում ա դետեկտիվի հետ. վերջինս նույնպես անձամբ ականատես չի լինում, ասենք, սպանությանը, բայց հանցագործի թողած հետքերը ու հանցանշանները նրան օգնում են բացահայտել դեպքի մանրամասները, ու, վերջիվերջո, գտնել հանցագործին, պարզել հանցանքի դրդապատճառները եւ այլն...




> Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ ես 100 տոկոսով համոզված եմ Տենց բան չկա Mephistopheles ջան: Կյանքը համարում եմ ճանապարհ, ցանկացած ճանապարհ ինչ որ տեղ է տանում եւ ուզում եմ հավատի խեկը իմ ձեռքում ունենալ, այլ ոչ թե գնալ անհայտ ուղղությամբ եւ հասնել Աստված գիտե թե ուր: Mephistopheles ջան, հենց այս պահը կերտում է իմ ապագան, հենց հիմա գործի դրած իմ ջանքերը պայմանավորում են իմ վաղվա օրը: Ամեն վարկյան մենք ականատես ենք լինում պատճառահետեւանքային կապին, ցանկացած բան, որը ունի պատճառ ունի նաեւ հետեւանք: Այս ամենին ականատես լինելով ես ի՞նչպես կարող եմ ինքս ինձ խափել եւ ասել, որ իմ կյանքը չունի ոչ մի հետեւանք, ոչ մի շարունակություն: Մի կարծի թե ես վառվում եմ շարունակություն ակնկալելու ցանկությամբ: Ամեն բան իմ շուրջը, իմ ներսում գործում է անկախ իմ ցանկության, ամեն բան ապրում է իր ինքնուրույն կյանքով: Սիրտս, թոքերս, երիկամներս, իմ ողջ օրգանիզմը ապրում է իր առանձին կյանով, առանց իմ միջամտության, ես գոյություն ունեմ ոչ թե իմ սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ այլ անհայտ պատճառով, իսկ ո՞վ կարող է երաշխավորել, որ կարող է ինձ խոսք տալ, որ այն ուժը որը ինձ գործի է դրել, կյանքից հետո այլես գործելու: Ինչու՞ ես չպետք է հավատամ այն բանին ինչին, որ սփական աչքերով եմ ականատես լինում եւ ինչու՞ ես պետք է ինքս ինձ չապահովագրեմ եւ չպատրաստվեմ լավ շարունակությանը:


Չամիիիչ...  :Angry2:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> …… Չամիչ ջան, եթե կրեացիային առանց ապացույցի հավատում ես, բա ապացույցներով (կամ թեկուզ առանց ապացույցի) ինչի՞ էվոլյուցիային չես հավատում (չնայած հավատաս չհավատաս տենց ա)…


Ի՞նչ ապացույց Mephistopheles ջան: Արդեն ասեցի, թե որոնք են արարչագործությանը հավատալու իմ դրդապատճառները: Իսկ էվոլյուցիայի՞ն ինչու հավատամ: Աննպատակ հավատը, փուջ հավատը, կարող ե՞ս ասել ինչիս է պետք:




> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա գիտությանը… WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..... no shit… ես չգիտեի որ գիտությունը սենց վատ բան է … "պրոպագանդայով" ա զբաղվում… փաստորեն քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս ինչքան տգետ էնքան լավ, ինչքան ապուշ էնքան երջանիկ ու ինչքան անգրագետ էնքան հանգիստ… ողորմածիկ թուրքմենբաշին էլ էր էդ կարծիքին դրա համար էլ դպրոցները փակում էր, հիվանդանոցներն էլ հետը ու մի հատ գիրք էին կարդում, իրա գրած գիրքը…
> 
> … դուրս ա գալիս ես էլ սատանան եմ…


Դրա համար հատուկ նշում եմ, որ գիտությունը վատ բան չէ, տրադիցիոն գիտության՝ մատերիալիզմին  հարելն է վատ բան: Փառք Աստծո, որ կան նաեւ լայնախոհ գիտնականներ, որոնք չեն սահմանափակվում դոգմատիկ ստերեոտիպներով, այլ փորձում են առաջնորդվել սեփական խելքով: Օրինակ՝ ոչ տրադիցիոն գիտությունը ներկայացնող հոմեոպատիան: Ուրախ եմ, որ կա այս գիտությունը, որ կարողանում է շատ եւ շատ մարդկանց օգնել, ինչը չի ստացվում տրադիցիոն գիտության մոտ: Բազմաթիվ մարդիկ կան, որոնց օրգանիզմը պարզապես չի ընդունում քիմիական հզոր բաղադրությամբ դեղահաբերը, օրինակ հարեւանուհիս, ստամոքսի խոցը փորձեց բուժել քիմիական դեղամիջոցներով, ինչքան խմեց էտ դեղերը այնքան ավելի վատացավ վիճակը, արդեն 7 ամիս է բուժվում է հոմեոպատի մոտ եւ վիճակը շատ լավ է: Մորաքույրս, ոչ մի կորպ  չեր կարողանում ազատվել խրոնիկ անքնությունից, իսկ անքնության դեմ տրադիցիոն դեղամիջոցները ունեն օգտագործման սահմանափակ ժամանակահատված, որից հետո առաջանում է կախվածություն: Արդեն 4 ամիս է բուժվում է հոմեոպատի մոտ, քունը լրիվ կարգավորվել է:

----------

Vook (09.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Ոչ ոք դեռ չի ծնվել, ով կարող է ինչ որ ապացույց բերել *տիեզերքի առաջացման վերաբերյալ*: .





> էդ որ ասում ես ոչ ոք չի ծնվել, սխալվում ես օրինակ Վուկը ասում ա կա…





> Ի՞նչ եմ ասել կա։Կարո՞ղ եմ ճշտել:





> ասել ես որ փաստեր ես բերելու որ ապացուցես *կրեացիայի իրական լինելը*… այս


նայիր ինչ եմ ասել։



> կուզեի ոչ *թէ ապացույց, այլ հարցադրում* անել, իսկ ապացույյց է թէ չէ՞, թող ամեն մարդ ինքն իր համար եզրակացնի։


Էն էլ ոչ թէ տիեզերքի մասին էր, այլ Արարչագործության։



> Վուկ ապեր, բայց քեզ հալալ ա…


Mephistopheles ջան ցավում եմ բայց վերևի *փաստը* թույլ չի տալիս որ ես էլ քեզ ասեմ հալալ ա։ 



> հիմա էլ ոչ միայն կրեացիան ես ապացուցում այլ էվոլյուցիան էլ հետը …


Թանկագին ընդիմախոս ո՞րտեղ տեսար որ ապացուցում եմ  էվտ ն։



> էվոլյուցիան չի ասում որ "մեկնարկը" մի զույգ մարդով է սկսել… էդ դուք եք պնդում առանց ապացույցի…


ես ասում եմ *եթե նույնիսկ* ։ Ստեղ ակնհայտ սար ու ձորի տարբերություն կա Մեֆ ջան։Այսինքն եթե նույնիսկ  ընդունենք որ մեկնարկը սկսվել է  մեկ զույգով ։հիմա մարդկության սարսափելի քանակ պիտի ունենաինք որովհետև  մեր թվարկոության սկզբին հաշվվել է 200-300 միլիոն մարդ իսկ  2000տարում այն  2000 անգամ աճել է։Իսկ եթե 50 հազար տարի առաջ լիներ 200 մլն մարդ  (Պետք է որ 1.5 մլն տարում գոնե էդքան պոպուլյացիա լիներ)  պատկերացնու՞մ ես  ինչ կլիներ ներկայիս վիճակը։



> Եթե ասում ես որ աշխարհը/տիեզերքը ստեղծվել է ինչ որ մի Արարչի կողմից, ուրեմն պտի ասես թե դա ով է և ապացուցես որ դա հենց այդ արարիչն է ստեղծել (1)
> 
> Պետք է նկարագրես թե ինչպես է ստեղծել արարիչը և բերես փաստեր (2)
> 
> եթե այս ամենը ստեղծվել է վերը նշված արարչի կողմից դիտավորյալ, ապա պետք է ցույց տաս նպատակը արարման և փաստերով հիմնավորես…(3)


Մեֆ ջան էս հարցի վերաբերյալ արդեն ասել եմ ինչ որ պետք է ,
 ինչպես  շատ դեպքերում ՝նորից կրկնեմ


> Էս արդեն համարյա ձկնորս ծերունու պահանջն է ոսկե ձկնիկին՝ արի գնանք մեզ ծառա եղիր, կամ այս դեպքում ՝ հապա մի ցույց տուր մեզ՝ Արարի՛չ, թէ մեզ ոնց էս ստեղծել, ներկայացրու գծագրերը, ապացույցներն ու թույլատվությունը, մենք էլ ենք ուզում Աստված լինել՝ տիեզերք ու մարդ արարել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց պատասխանս լուրջ չէր: Ստեղ կարիք ա առաջանում ուրիշ հարցերի համար. ինչ ա մարգարեն, ովքեր են էդ մարգարեները, ով ա ասում որ իրանք մարգարե են եղել ու ոչ թե նենց մարդիկ, որ իրանց ձեռնտու ձևով են սաղ գրել:


Չէ  լուրջ էր… արա լավ էլի…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:41 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:29 ----------




> Մեջբերում Vook-ի խոսքերից Նայել գրառումը
> 
> Էս արդեն համարյա ձկնորս ծերունու պահանջն է ոսկե ձկնիկին՝ արի գնանք մեզ ծառա եղիր, կամ այս դեպքում ՝ *հապա մի ցույց տուր մեզ՝ Արարի՛չ, թէ մեզ ոնց էս ստեղծել*, ներկայացրու գծագրերը, ապացույցներն ու թույլատվությունը, մենք էլ ենք ուզում Աստված լինել՝ տիեզերք ու մարդ արարել։


Վուկ ջան, ես քեզանից եմ ուզում ապացույց ոչ թե արարչից… արարչին մի խառնի էս գործի մեջ… 

*…Վուկ, կարաս կարճ պատասխանես, ունե՞ս ապացույց թե ոչ…* 

եթե չունես նշանակում ա կրեացիան մոգոնած բան ա… եթե ունես՝ բեր տեսնենք… *ՎԵՐՋ*

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:46 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:41 ----------




> Մեջբերում Vook-ի խոսքերից Նայել գրառումը
> կուզեի *ոչ թէ ապացույց, այլ հարցադրում* անել, իսկ ապացույյց է թէ չէ՞, թող ամեն մարդ ինքն իր համար եզրակացնի։


ես քեզ հենց հիմա էլ ասում եմ… հարցադրումը ապացույց չի… դրա համար էլ մեկի անունը "հարցադրում ա" մյուսինն էլ "ապացույց"… գնա մի հատ հայկազյան բառարանը բաց տես դրանց տարբերությունը որն ա…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:52 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:46 ----------




> Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ  ես 100 տոկոսով համոզված եմ Տենց բան չկա Mephistopheles ջան: Կյանքը համարում եմ ճանապարհ, ցանկացած ճանապարհ ինչ որ տեղ է տանում եւ ուզում եմ հավատի խեկը իմ ձեռքում ունենալ, *այլ ոչ թե գնալ անհայտ ուղղությամբ եւ հասնել Աստված գիտե թե ուր*: Mephistopheles ջան, հենց այս պահը կերտում է իմ ապագան, հենց հիմա գործի դրած իմ ջանքերը պայմանավորում են իմ  վաղվա օրը: Ամեն վարկյան մենք ականատես ենք լինում պատճառահետեւանքային կապին, ցանկացած բան, որը ունի պատճառ ունի նաեւ հետեւանք: Այս ամենին ականատես լինելով ես ի՞նչպես կարող եմ ինքս ինձ խափել եւ ասել, որ իմ կյանքը չունի ոչ մի հետեւանք, ոչ մի շարունակություն: Մի կարծի թե ես վառվում եմ շարունակություն ակնկալելու ցանկությամբ: Ամեն բան իմ շուրջը, իմ ներսում գործում է անկախ իմ ցանկության, ամեն բան ապրում է իր ինքնուրույն կյանքով: Սիրտս, թոքերս, երիկամներս, իմ ողջ օրգանիզմը ապրում է իր առանձին կյանով, առանց իմ միջամտության, ես գոյություն ունեմ ոչ թե իմ սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ այլ անհայտ պատճառով, իսկ ո՞վ կարող է երաշխավորել, որ կարող է ինձ խոսք տալ, որ այն ուժը որը ինձ գործի է դրել, կյանքից հետո այլես չի գործելու: Ինչու՞ ես չպետք է հավատամ այն բանին ինչին, որ սփական աչքերով եմ ականատես լինում եւ ինչու՞ ես պետք է ինքս ինձ չապահովագրեմ եւ չպատրաստվեմ լավ շարունակությանը:


ուշադիր կարդա Չամիչ ջան, թե ինչ ես գրել…*այլ ոչ թե գնալ անհայտ ուղղությամբ եւ հասնել Աստված գիտե թե ուր*… փաստորեն "Աստված գիտե թե ուր" նշանակում է "ոչ ոք չգիտի" և դեռ ավելին չես էլ պատրաստվում այդ ուղղությամբ գնալ…

…բա ամոթ չես անում Չամիչ ջան,… բա էդպես բան կասեն… 

Չնայած ասեմ Չամիչ ջան, իմ ընդդիմախոսներից ամենաշատը քեզ եմ սիրում… քեզ մի հատ պաչ Մեֆիստոֆելի (սատանայի) կողմից… Վուկին չեմ սիրում… կախարդական՝ միստիկ հաշվարկներ ա ներկայացնում, տո ես շատ գիտեմ ինչ… երկրի վրա նիկելի փոշի ա նստում, ֆլան ֆստան…

----------

matlev (09.06.2010), Skeptic (09.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> *…Վուկ, կարաս կարճ պատասխանես, ունե՞ս ապացույց թե ոչ…* 
> 
> եթե չունես նշանակում ա կրեացիան մոգոնած բան ա… եթե ունես՝ բեր տեսնենք… *ՎԵՐՋ*


Մեֆ  կարևորը ապացուցելը չի կարևորը հավատացնել ա։ Դու կարող ես  թղթի վրա ապացուցել, որ  գոյը առաջացել է Չ՛գոյից, մարդն էլ  կապիկից( չնայած չես ապացուցել)Բայց դրան քիչ տրամաբանող մարդիկ կհավատան։
Մաթեմաթիկոսը քեզ կապացուցի, որ կարճ հատվածը հավասար է երկար հատվածին, բայց դու դրան կհավատա՞ս։
Մի հին առակ կա
 ՙմի անգրագետ գյուղացի իր տղային ուղարկում է արտասահման՝ ուսման։Տարիներ անց  որդին վերադառնում է տուն ։Չքավոր հայրը  իր ունեցած մեկ հավը խաշում, դնում է սեղանին 
 -Հը, տղա ջան, ի՞նչ սովորեցիր, ինչի՞ հասար, ի՞նչ օգուտ կարող ես բերել մեր օջախին։
 -Դե՜ հայր ջան, օրինակ ես կարող եմ ապացուցել, որ սեղանին դրված է  ոչ թէ 1 այլ 2 հավ։
-Տղա ջան, դե դու քո ապացուցած հավը քաշիր կեր, ես էլ տեսնեմ սեղանի հավն ինչ եմ անում։՚



> Վուկին չեմ սիրում…


ես քեզ շատ շատ շատ սիրում եմ... :Sulel: 



> կախարդական՝ միստիկ հաշվարկներ ա ներկայացնում,


Էս սկսեցիր կախարդանքներին հավատա՞լ։  :LOL: Բա կախարդանքի ապացույց չուզե՞մ քեզանից։ 
Բարեկամս  իմ որ մի  նշումն ես համարում կախարդական։ ես կախարդանքից ենքան հեռու եմ որքան  հյուսիսը հարավից։
Այ որ չես կարողանում կամ չես ուզում կենտրոնանալ կոնկրետ  նյութի ու ասելիքի  վրա ու փորձում ես խճճել խոսակցությունը ՝դա գոնե ինձ համար. փաստ ա։ :Smile:

----------

My World My Space (09.06.2010), Չամիչ (09.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

[QUOTE=Vook;2027974]


> Մեֆ  կարևորը ապացուցելը չի կարևորը հավատացնել ա։


 ճիշտ հակառակը…դու ինչին ուզում ես հավատա, բայց եթե չես կարողանում ապացուցել ուրեմ սխալ ես ասում…մոգոնում ես


> Դու կարող ես  թղթի վրա ապացուցել, որ  գոյը առաջացել է Չ՛գոյից, մարդն էլ  կապիկից( չնայած չես ապացուցել)Բայց դրան քիչ տրամաբանող մարդիկ կհավատան։


 Գիտության մեջ ամեն տեսություն միանշանակորեն հենվում է *իրեղեն փաստերի* ու *փորձերի* վրա… ոչ ոք չի պնդել թե մարդը կապիկից ա առաջացել, այլ ասվել ա որ մարդը կապիկի հետ ունի ընդհանուր նախահայր… ապացուցն էլ կա, գտել են "արդիպիթեկուս"… էդ դուք եք առավոտից իրիգում ավետարանից մեջբերումներ անում… էս արդեն ինչքան ժամանակ ա ասում ենք ապացույց բերեք… բայց ում ես ասում… 



> Մաթեմաթիկոսը քեզ կապացուցի, որ կարճ հատվածը հավասար է երկար հատվածին, բայց դու դրան կհավատա՞ս։


 դե դրա համար էլ քո թվաբանությանը չեմ հավատում էլի… ապեր դու ինձ ե՞ս օգնում թե քեզ… 




> Էս սկսեցիր կախարդանքներին հավատա՞լ։ Բա կախարդանքի ապացույց չուզե՞մ քեզանից։ 
> Բարեկամս  իմ որ մի  նշումն ես համարում կախարդական։ ես կախարդանքից ենքան հեռու եմ որքան  հյուսիսը հարավից։
> Այ որ չես կարողանում կամ չես ուզում կենտրոնանալ կոնկրետ  նյութի ու ասելիքի  վրա ու փորձում ես խճճել խոսակցությունը ՝դա գոնե ինձ համար. փաստ ա։


 դե չեմ հավատում էլի… որ հավատայի հիմա կրեացիոնիստ կլինեի քո պես…

----------

EgoBrain (10.06.2010), kyahi (10.06.2010), Skeptic (10.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ուշադիր կարդա Չամիչ ջան, թե ինչ ես գրել…*այլ ոչ թե գնալ անհայտ ուղղությամբ եւ հասնել Աստված գիտե թե ուր*… փաստորեն "Աստված գիտե թե ուր" նշանակում է "ոչ ոք չգիտի" և դեռ ավելին չես էլ պատրաստվում այդ ուղղությամբ գնալ…
> 
> …բա ամոթ չես անում Չամիչ ջան,… բա էդպես բան կասեն…


Վուկի ասած, խճճում ես  խոսակցությունը՝ տանում անհայտ ուղղությամբ: Փորձում եմ գլխի ընկնել թե ինչ էիր ուզում ասել, առայժմ չի հաջողվում:
Նորից եմ ասում:  Ես գիտեմ, որ կյանքը ճանապարհ է եւ ինքս եմ ընտրում իմ ճանապարհը, այդ կերպ ես ապահովագրում եմ հնարավոր՝ անիմաստ ձախողումից, եթե ես չհավատամ որ կյանքը ճանապարհ է, իսկ հետո պարզվի, որ իրականում կյանքը հենց ճանապարհ է, որ կա, ապա քամին կտանի կքշի անհայտ ուղղությամբ: 




> Չնայած ասեմ Չամիչ ջան, իմ ընդդիմախոսներից ամենաշատը քեզ եմ սիրում… քեզ մի հատ պաչ Մեֆիստոֆելի (սատանայի) կողմից… Վուկին չեմ սիրում… կախարդական՝ միստիկ հաշվարկներ ա ներկայացնում, տո ես շատ գիտեմ ինչ… երկրի վրա նիկելի փոշի ա նստում, ֆլան ֆստան…


Սիմպատիայի համար Շնորհակալ եմ Mephistopheles ջան :Smile:  Վուկին բան չասես, ունեմ չունեմ մի համախոհ ունեմ, այս թեմայի շրջանակներում: :Smile: 

Ի դեպ մի բան ասեմ, շարունակությանը հավատալը ամենեւին չի պարտադրում Աստծուն հավատալ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

OK լավ որ չեք ուզում խճճվի, հիմա պարզացնեմ…

*Եթե ասում ես որ աշխարհը/տիեզերքը ստեղծվել է ինչ որ մի Արարչի կողմից, ուրեմն պտի ասես թե դա ով է և ապացուցես որ դա հենց այդ արարիչն է ստեղծել (1)

Պետք է նկարագրես թե ինչպես է ստեղծել արարիչը և բերես փաստեր (2)

եթե այս ամենը ստեղծվել է վերը նշված արարչի կողմից դիտավորյալ, ապա պետք է ցույց տաս նպատակը արարման և փաստերով հիմ*նավորես…(3)

… եթե ասում եք որ անհնար է ապացուցել ուրեմն պարտված եք… նշանակում է մոգոնած բաներ եք ասում…

----------

EgoBrain (10.06.2010), Skeptic (10.06.2010), Երվանդ (09.06.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Եսել ասում եմ որ Երկրի վրա կյանքը առաջեցել ա այլմոլորակայինների ու կապկիների խաչասեռումից, դրա համար լիքը մարդիկ կապիկից բութ են :Jpit: , ես հլա մի ապացույց բերում եմ ::}:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.06.2010), Skeptic (10.06.2010), Հայկօ (09.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

[QUOTE=Mephistopheles;2028030]


> Գիտության մեջ ամեն տեսություն միանշանակորեն հենվում է *իրեղեն փաստերի* ու *փորձերի* վրա… ոչ ոք չի պնդել թե մարդը կապիկից ա առաջացել, այլ ասվել ա որ մարդը կապիկի հետ ունի ընդհանուր նախահայր… ապացուցն էլ կա, գտել են "արդիպիթեկուս"…


Mephistopheles ջան, համարելով, որ մարդը եւ կապիկը ունեցել են ընդհանուր նախահայր գիտության առաջ նոր հարցադրումներ են առաջ քաշվում, որոնք լուրջ կասկածի տակ են դնում այդ ընդհանուր նախահոր վարկածի ճշմարիտ լինելը: Օրինակ գիտակցության եւ լեզվի առաջացումը, հենց նույն գիտության կողմից, ներկայումս գոյություն ունեցող կենդանի փաստերի վրա ապացուցվել է, որ մարդ արարածը սոցիալական միջավայրից դուրս չի կարող նորմալ՝ մարդկային զարգացում ունենալ: Մարդը խոսել սովորում է, միայ եւ միայն, լսելով կենդանի խոսքը, մարդը քայլել սովորում է ընդօրինակելով մարդկային վարքը: Սա էլ հոմ, հենց գիտության կողմից է ապացուցված, փաստորեն, գիտությունը ինքը իրեն  հակասում է:

----------


## Vook

[QUOTE=Mephistopheles;2028030]


> վրա… ոչ ոք չի պնդել թե մարդը կապիկից ա առաջացել, այլ ասվել ա որ մարդը կապիկի հետ ունի ընդհանուր նախահայր…


Սա նույնի ՙКРУТИТЬ՚ տարբերակն ա։



> Գիտության մեջ ամեն տեսություն միանշանակորեն հենվում է իրեղեն փաստերի  ու փորձերի վրա…


Մինչև հիմա էվո. ի  իրեղեն փաստերը հենվել են նկարիչների վրձինների ու  տարբեր կենդանիների ոսկորներով  հավաքած  իբր  մարդու նախնու վրա։


> ապացուցն էլ կա, գտել են "արդիպիթեկուս"…


Էդ ՙապացույցից՚ բերեմ մի նախադասության թարգմանություն։
*Որոշ գիտնականների համակել է մի կասկած առ այն որ  ՙԱրդի՚ անունով  բրածո մնացորդը հնարավոր է որ պատկանի  մարդու էվո ճյուղավորումներից մեկին*։http://www.mk.ru/science/article/201...m-predkom.html



> դե չեմ հավատում էլի… որ հավատայի հիմա կրեացիոնիստ կլինեի քո պես…


Մեֆ ջան ես ոչ թէ կրեացիոնիստ եմ այլ ինձ համար ավելի վստահեցուցիչ է կրեացիոն  մեջբերումները։

----------

Չամիչ (09.06.2010)

----------


## matlev

> Եսել ասում եմ որ Երկրի վրա կյանքը առաջեցել ա այլմոլորակայինների ու կապկիների խաչասեռումից, դրա համար լիքը մարդիկ կապիկից բութ են, ես հլա մի ապացույց բերում եմ


Իսկ կապիկներին ու այլմոլորակայիններին ով ա ստեղծե՞լ: Ապրեեեե՜ք, աստվածն ա ստեղծել:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.06.2010), Mephistopheles (10.06.2010), Skeptic (10.06.2010), Երվանդ (09.06.2010), Շինարար (09.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> OK լավ որ չեք ուզում խճճվի, հիմա պարզացնեմ…
> 
> *Եթե ասում ես որ աշխարհը/տիեզերքը ստեղծվել է ինչ որ մի Արարչի կողմից, ուրեմն պտի ասես թե դա ով է և ապացուցես որ դա հենց այդ արարիչն է ստեղծել (1)
> 
> Պետք է նկարագրես թե ինչպես է ստեղծել արարիչը և բերես փաստեր (2)
> 
> եթե այս ամենը ստեղծվել է վերը նշված արարչի կողմից դիտավորյալ, ապա պետք է ցույց տաս նպատակը արարման և փաստերով հիմ*նավորես…(3)
> 
> … եթե ասում եք որ անհնար է ապացուցել ուրեմն պարտված եք… նշանակում է մոգոնած բաներ եք ասում…


Ախր այս էլ որերորդ էջն է նույն անիմաստ հարցադրումն ես առաջ քաշում: Ոչ ոք չի կարող բացահայտել աշխարհաշինության  գաղտնիքը, Արարչագործության տեսությանը հարում եմ, որովհետեւ հավատում եմ որ աշխարհում ոչ միայն փուջ մատերիան է որ իշխում է, այլ նաեւ գոյություն ունի հոգեւորը, որը  շարունակական է, որովհետեւ բնության մեջ առկա է պատճառահետեւանքային կապը, որովհետեւ աշխարհում երբեք ոչնչից ինչ որ բան չի առաջանում, որովհետւ ոչ մի բան անհետ չի ոչնչանում, չի անհետանում, մի բանը փոխակերպվում է մեկ այլ բանի:
Շարունակությանը հավատում եմ, որովհետեւ ցանկացած գոյություն պետք է իմաստ ունենա, հակառակ դեպքում կորչում են բոլոր արժեքները, իսկ ամենամեծ արժեքը՝ մարդը դառնում է դատարկ տեղ:
Դարվինյան էվոլյուցիային չեմ հավատում, որովհետեւ չկան փաստեր, որովհետեւ իմաստ չեմ գտնում, հավատում են արժեվորվելու համար, այլ ոչ թե արժեզրկվելու համար:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Եսել ասում եմ որ Երկրի վրա կյանքը առաջեցել ա այլմոլորակայինների ու կապկիների խաչասեռումից, դրա համար լիքը մարդիկ կապիկից բութ են, ես հլա մի ապացույց բերում եմ


Չէ, մարդիկ բութ են, որովհետև միայն բութ այլմոլորակայինը կճմրթվի կապիկի հետ  :Xeloq: : Պապուն են քաշել  :LOL: :

----------

matlev (09.06.2010), Skeptic (10.06.2010), Երվանդ (10.06.2010), Չամիչ (10.06.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Չէ, մարդիկ բութ են, որովհետև միայն բութ այլմոլորակայինը կճմրթվի կապիկի հետ : Պապուն են քաշել :


 Դե իրանց կամքով չի եղել յաա, խաչասեռել են ասում եմ չէ, թե չէ հենա կասեի ճմրթվել են :Jpit:

----------

Skeptic (10.06.2010), Հայկօ (10.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ախր այս էլ որերորդ էջն է նույն անիմաստ հարցադրումն ես առաջ քաշում: Ոչ ոք չի կարող բացահայտել աշխարհաշինության  գաղտնիքը, Արարչագործության տեսությանը հարում եմ, որովհետեւ հավատում եմ որ աշխարհում ոչ միայն փուջ մատերիան է որ իշխում է, այլ նաեւ գոյություն ունի հոգեւորը, որը  շարունակական է, որովհետեւ բնության մեջ առկա է պատճառահետեւանքային կապը, որովհետեւ աշխարհում երբեք ոչնչից ինչ որ բան չի առաջանում, որովհետւ ոչ մի բան անհետ չի ոչնչանում, չի անհետանում, մի բանը փոխակերպվում է մեկ այլ բանի:
> Շարունակությանը հավատում եմ, որովհետեւ ցանկացած գոյություն պետք է իմաստ ունենա, հակառակ դեպքում կորչում են բոլոր արժեքները, իսկ ամենամեծ արժեքը՝ մարդը դառնում է դատարկ տեղ:
> Դարվինյան էվոլյուցիային չեմ հավատում, որովհետեւ չկան փաստեր, որովհետեւ իմաստ չեմ գտնում, հավատում են արժեվորվելու համար, այլ ոչ թե արժեզրկվելու համար:


Չամիչ ջան, մի հատ անհամեստ հարց… ի՞նչ ես կարծում երեխանները որտեղի՞ց են լինում (արագիլն է բերում, թե՞… ծովից են բռնում…)

… սա շատ լուրջ հարց է… ինձ քո կարծիքը շատ է հետաքրքրում… սա ես ասու եմ այս գրառումիցդ ելնելով… ուշադրություն դարձրու հատկապես կարմիր գույնով գրվածին…




> իմ ողջ օրգանիզմը ապրում է իր առանձին կյանով, առանց իմ միջամտության, *ես գոյություն ունեմ ոչ թե իմ սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ այլ անհայտ պատճառով*, իսկ ո՞վ կարող է երաշխավորել, որ կարող է ինձ խոսք տալ, որ այն ուժը որը ինձ գործի է դրել, կյանքից հետո այլես չի գործելու:


…ես գիտեմ ուղղակի ուզում եմ իմանալ դու գիտես թե չէ… մի անգամից որ ասեմ կարող ա շոկի մեջ ընկնես…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  08:27 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  08:18 ----------




> Սա նույնի ՙКРУТИТЬ՚ տարբերակն ա։
> Մինչև հիմա էվո. ի  իրեղեն փաստերը հենվել են նկարիչների վրձինների ու  տարբեր կենդանիների ոսկորներով  հավաքած  իբր  մարդու նախնու վրա։Էդ ՙապացույցից՚ բերեմ մի նախադասության թարգմանություն։
> [B]Որոշ գիտնականների համակել է մի կասկած առ այն որ  ՙԱրդի՚ անունով  բրածո մնացորդը հնարավոր է որ պատկանի  մարդու էվո ճյուղավորումներից մեկին


Ապացուցված է որ մարդկային նախնին է և շատ մոտ է գտնվում բաժանման կետին… եթե անգլերեն գիտես կարող եմ հղում անել նայես… բավականին համոզիչ է…

…փաստորեն մնացածն ընդունում ես մենակ ուրախանում ես որ կարող ա ինքը չի հա՞ մեր նախնինը… բայց նախնին կա… չէ՞

----------

kyahi (10.06.2010), matlev (10.06.2010), Skeptic (10.06.2010), Հայկօ (10.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Մինչև հիմա էվո. ի  իրեղեն փաստերը հենվել են նկարիչների վրձինների ու  *տարբեր կենդանիների ոսկորներով  հավաքած  իբր  մարդու նախնու վրա։*


Երևի խոսքը սրա մասին ա.
*Piltdown Man*
*Пилтдаунский человек*

Դե ինչ, սա բացառություն ա, իսկ բացառությունները հաստատում են օրինաչափությունը:  :Wink:

----------


## My World My Space

> Հովո ջան, ժողովուրդ ջան, շուտ եմ ասել՝ խփել չկա, բայց էլի Դոքինզի օգնությանն եմ դիմելու. 
> Ինքը գիտնականին համեմատում ա դետեկտիվի հետ. վերջինս նույնպես անձամբ ականատես չի լինում, ասենք, սպանությանը, բայց հանցագործի թողած հետքերը ու հանցանշանները նրան օգնում են բացահայտել դեպքի մանրամասները, ու, վերջիվերջո, գտնել հանցագործին, պարզել հանցանքի դրդապատճառները եւ այլն...




Ուրեմն եթե էդ գիտնականդ իրան դետեկտիվի տեղ ա  դրել`, տխուր ա: Որովհետև
1. Աստծո "հանցագործությունը" նախ շատ մեծ ա, ու բազմակողմանի, 
2. ապացույցներ չկան, 
3. վկաները եթե էղել են մեռած են, 
4, դրդապատճառը կախված ա արարքը կատարողի` իրա արարքի նկատմաբ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքից, ուստի չես կարա պարզես (տես 6-րդ կետը)
5. Էստեղ հանցագործության վերջնական արդյունք դեռ չկա, հանցագործությունը շարունակվում ա, քանի որ ամեն պահի վրա են հասնում սկզբնական արարքի հետևանքները, ուրեմն սա չավարտված հանցագործություն ա դեռ
6. աստված ռոզիսկի տակ ա, իրան չես կարող հարցաքննել, 
7. հանցագործության վաղեմության ժամկետն էլ անցած ա..... 

Ցավակցություններս քո Դոքինգին :Hi:

----------

Tig (10.06.2010)

----------


## matlev

> Ուրեմն եթե էդ գիտնականդ իրան դետեկտիվի տեղ ա  դրել`, տխուր ա: Որովհետև
> 1. Աստծո "հանցագործությունը" նախ շատ մեծ ա, ու բազմակողմանի, 
> 2. ապացույցներ չկան, 
> 3. վկաները եթե էղել են մեռած են, 
> 4, դրդապատճառը կախված ա արարքը կատարողի` իրա արարքի նկատմաբ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքից, ուստի չես կարա պարզես (տես 6-րդ կետը)
> 5. Էստեղ հանցագործության վերջնական արդյունք դեռ չկա, հանցագործությունը շարունակվում ա, քանի որ ամեն պահի վրա են հասնում սկզբնական արարքի հետևանքները, ուրեմն սա չավարտված հանցագործություն ա դեռ
> 6. աստված ռոզիսկի տակ ա, իրան չես կարող հարցաքննել, 
> 7. հանցագործության վաղեմության ժամկետն էլ անցած ա..... 
> 
> Ցավակցություններս քո Դոքինգին


Ես սենց հասկացա՝ Աստված անմեղ ա, որոշ մարդիկ՝ անմեղսունակ։  :Dntknw:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ես սենց հասկացա՝ Աստված անմեղ ա, որոշ մարդիկ՝ անմեղսունակ։


ցավում եմ, որ տենց հասկացար: 
Անմեղսունակություն ա դետեկտիվի մոտիվներով աստծուն փնտրելը միայն, իսկ հոգևոր ասպեկտով աստծո փնտրտուքը  մարդկայնության դրսևորում.... :Mda:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ուրեմն եթե էդ գիտնականդ իրան դետեկտիվի տեղ ա  դրել`, տխուր ա: Որովհետև
> 1. Աստծո "հանցագործությունը" նախ շատ մեծ ա, ու բազմակողմանի, 
> 2. ապացույցներ չկան, 
> 3. վկաները եթե էղել են մեռած են, 
> 4, դրդապատճառը կախված ա արարքը կատարողի` իրա արարքի նկատմաբ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքից, ուստի չես կարա պարզես (տես 6-րդ կետը)
> 5. Էստեղ հանցագործության վերջնական արդյունք դեռ չկա, հանցագործությունը շարունակվում ա, քանի որ ամեն պահի վրա են հասնում սկզբնական արարքի հետևանքները, ուրեմն սա չավարտված հանցագործություն ա դեռ
> 6. աստված ռոզիսկի տակ ա, իրան չես կարող հարցաքննել, 
> 7. հանցագործության վաղեմության ժամկետն էլ անցած ա..... 
> 
> Ցավակցություններս քո Դոքինգին


Հովո ջան, վաբշե-տը ես լրիվ հակառակ տեսությունը ի նկատի ունեի. կրեացիոնիստները գիտնականներին ասում են` դուք չեք տեսել, թե էվոլյուցիան ոնց ա տեղի ունեցել /չնայած մոռանում են, որ սելեկցիան էլ ա յուրօրինակ, թեկուզ` արհեստական, էվոլյուցիա/, ո՞նց ա կարելի պնդել, թե դա փաստ ա: Դոքինզն էլ ասում ա, որ ինչպես դետեկտիվն ա հանցանշանների օգնությամբ բացահայտում հանցագործությունը, նույն ձևով էլ գիտնականներն են «հանցանշանների» օգնությամբ բացահայտում էվոլյուցիայի փաստը:

----------

My World My Space (10.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Հովո ջան, վաբշե-տը ես լրիվ հակառակ տեսությունը ի նկատի ունեի. կրեացիոնիստները գիտնականներին ասում են` դուք չեք տեսել, թե էվոլյուցիան ոնց ա տեղի ունեցել /չնայած մոռանում են, որ սելեկցիան էլ ա յուրօրինակ, թեկուզ` արհեստական, էվոլյուցիա/, ո՞նց ա կարելի պնդել, թե դա փաստ ա: Դոքինզն էլ ասում ա, որ ինչպես դետեկտիվն ա հանցանշանների օգնությամբ բացահայտում հանցագործությունը, նույն ձևով էլ գիտնականներն են «հանցանշանների» օգնությամբ բացահայտում էվոլյուցիայի փաստը:


մեկ ա իմ ասածն ուժի մեջ ա, ով ուզում ա թող փնտրի..... :Wink:  :LOL:

----------

Skeptic (10.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հետաքրքիր է, թե կրեացիոն տեսության կողմնակիցները ինչպես են բացատրում, թե մեզ ստեղծողին ով ա ստեղծել։

Եթե ենթադրում ես, որ ինչ–որ մեկը ինչ–որ մեկին ա ստեղծել, ապա անխուսափելիորեն հարց ա առաջանում. ստեղծողի ստեղծողին ով ա ստեղծել...

Իսկ եթե ենթադրում ես, որ մեզ ստեղծողը ինքնիրան ա առաջացել, դուրս ա գալիս, որ էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունն ա ճիշտ  :Jpit:  Հիմա ինչ կապ ունի մեզնից առաջ ինչ–որ մեկն ա ինքնիրան ստեղծվել, հետո մեզ սինթեզել, թե հենց մենք են առաջինը...

հ.գ. Թե Աստվածը իսկզբանե եղել ա, ինքը չի առաջացել՞  :Think:

----------

kyahi (10.06.2010), My World My Space (10.06.2010), Skeptic (10.06.2010), Միքո (10.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> հ.գ. Թե Աստվածը իսկզբանե եղել ա, ինքը չի առաջացել՞


Ավետարան ըստ Հովհաննեսի.
1 Սկզբից էր Բանը, եւ Բանը Աստծու մօտ էր, եւ Բանը Աստուած էր։ 2Նա սկզբից Աստծու մօտ էր։ 3Ամէն ինչ նրանով եղաւ. եւ առանց նրան չեղաւ ոչինչ, որ եղել է։ 4Կեանքը նրանով էր...  :LOL: 

Տեսա՞ր, թե բացարձակ ճշմարտության շտեմարանն ինչ ա ասում: Էնպես որ, հավատա, թե չէ դժոխքում կայրվես հավիտյանս հավիտենից:  :LOL: 




> Հետաքրքիր է, թե կրեացիոն տեսության կողմնակիցները ինչպես են բացատրում, թե մեզ ստեղծողին ով ա ստեղծել։
> 
> Եթե ենթադրում ես, որ ինչ–որ մեկը ինչ–որ մեկին ա ստեղծել, ապա անխուսափելիորեն հարց ա առաջանում. ստեղծողի ստեղծողին ով ա ստեղծել...
> 
> Իսկ եթե ենթադրում ես, որ մեզ ստեղծողը ինքնիրան ա առաջացել, դուրս ա գալիս, որ էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունն ա ճիշտ  Հիմա ինչ կապ ունի մեզնից առաջ ինչ–որ մեկն ա ինքնիրան ստեղծվել, հետո մեզ սինթեզել, թե հենց մենք են առաջինը...


Գիտնական, էվոլյուցիոն փիլիսոփա Դենիել Դեննեթը նշում ա, որ էվոլյուցիան ժխտում ա մարդկային գիտակցության մեջ արմատավորված հիմնական /բայց` սխալ, ոնց որ շատ այլ ստերեոտիպներ/ համոզմունքներից մեկը` «...բարդ բանը կարող է պատրաստվել միայն դրանից ավելի բարդ բանի կողմից: Ես դա անվանում եմ արարման վայրընթաց տեսություն: Նիզակը չի կարող ստեղծել զինագործին, պայտը չի կարող ստեղծել դարբնին, կուժը չի կարող ստեղծել բրուտին» /*Der Spiegel*/
Մարդու աշխարհընկալման մեջ Դարվինի բացառիկ հեղափոխական ներդրումը կայանում է նրա հայտնագործած մեխանիզմում, որը աշխատում է հակառակ ընդունված ինտուիտիվ համոզմունքի. հենց դրանով է բացատրվում նրա տեսության` աշխարհայացքը փոխելու կարողությունը /© չեմ ասի՝ ով/:

----------

Tig (17.06.2010), Ֆրեյա (10.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, մի հատ անհամեստ հարց… ի՞նչ ես կարծում երեխանները որտեղի՞ց են լինում (արագիլն է բերում, թե՞… ծովից են բռնում…)


Mephistopheles ջան, նենց դժվար հարցեր ես տալիս, :Smile:  ավելի շուտ ինչ որ գաղտնի ենթատեկստով, որը միայն քեզ է հայտնի:

----------


## Skeptic

> Չամիչ ջան, մի հատ անհամեստ հարց… ի՞նչ ես կարծում երեխանները որտեղի՞ց են լինում (արագիլն է բերում, թե՞… ծովից են բռնում…)


Իմ կարծիքով, ավելի հավանական ա էս տարբերակը.

----------


## Vook

> …փաստորեն մնացածն ընդունում ես մենակ ուրախանում ես որ կարող ա ինքը չի հա՞ մեր նախնինը… բայց նախնին կա… չէ՞


Վաաայ Մեֆ ջան :Shok:  զգու՞մ ես որ էդ *էվտ* ն   քեզ մոտ դարձել է  դավանանք ու հավատամք ։Կարելի է  նաև ավելի կոնկրետ՝  դարձել է աղանդ։ :Smile:  :Read:  Դու բոլորին ուզում ես ընդունել տալ այն։
Արի անվանենք նրան *կապկոնեիզմ*՝ հ՜ը։ :Smile: 

Լավ արի մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ հարց տամ քեզ։ :Xeloq:  Բոլորին էլ հայտնի է, որ  մթնոլորտային  շրջական ավելի քիչ քայքայում է առաջացնում քան աղի ջուրը։Որևե խութ, կամ ծովափնյա ժայռ տեսե՞լ ես, որ ծովի մակարդակին մոտ մի քանի մետր  մաշվել է(ետ է գնացել), իսկ վերևի մասը մնացել է օդում կախված։Միլիարդավոր տարիների ընդացքում արդյոք  ալիքները չպե՞տք է մաշեցնեին  ժայռերի  ներքին հատվածները։
Թէ բոլոր ափամերձ ժայռերը նոր հրաբխային առաջացումներ են։

----------


## Skeptic

> Լավ արի մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ հարց տամ քեզ։ Բոլորին էլ հայտնի է, որ  մթնոլորտային  շրջական ավելի քիչ քայքայում է առաջացնում քան աղի ջուրը։Որևե խութ, կամ ծովափնյա ժայռ տեսե՞լ ես, որ ծովի մակարդակին մոտ մի քանի մետր  մաշվել է(ետ է գնացել), իսկ վերևի մասը մնացել է օդում կախված։Միլիարդավոր տարիների ընդացքում արդյոք  ալիքները չպե՞տք է մաշեցնեին  ժայռերի  ներքին հատվածները։
> Թէ բոլոր ափամերձ ժայռերը նոր հրաբխային առաջացումներ են։


-Ուուրա՞...
-Ի՞նչը, էմոցիա՞ն:
-Չէէ...
-Էքսպրեսսիա՞ն:
-Չէէ...
-Բա ի՞նչը:
-*Ինֆորմացիան* /ծովափերի ձեւավորման մասին/:  :Wink:

----------

*e}|{uka* (10.06.2010), matlev (10.06.2010), Mephistopheles (10.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Վաաայ Մեֆ ջան զգու՞մ ես որ էդէվտն   քեզ մոտ դարձել է  դավանանք ու հավատամք ։Կարելի է  նաև ավելի կոնկրետ՝  դարձել է աղանդ։ Դու բոլորին ուզում ես ընդունել տալ այն։
> Արի անվանենք նրան կապկոնեիզմ*՝ հ՜ը։
> 
> Լավ արի մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ հարց տամ քեզ։ Բոլորին էլ հայտնի է, որ  մթնոլորտային  շրջական ավելի քիչ քայքայում է առաջացնում քան աղի ջուրը։Որևե խութ, կամ ծովափնյա ժայռ տեսե՞լ ես, որ ծովի մակարդակին մոտ մի քանի մետր  մաշվել է(ետ է գնացել), իսկ վերևի մասը մնացել է օդում կախված։Միլիարդավոր տարիների ընդացքում արդյոք  ալիքները չպե՞տք է մաշեցնեին  ժայռերի  ներքին հատվածները։
> Թէ բոլոր ափամերձ ժայռերը նոր հրաբխային առաջացումներ են։


Վուկ ապեր, Գարդմանիանը ընենց լավ փաստարկներ ա բերում որ իմ խառնվելն ավելնորդ ա… միակ բանը որ կարող եմ ասել, հարց տալուց առաջ մի հատ google արա նոր տուր հարցը, ապեր… 

ինչ վերաբերվում ա "էվտ"-ին ապա ես դրան չեմ հավատում, այլ ընդունում եմ, որովհետև փաստարկված և ապացուցված է… կրոնը քո կրեացիոնիզմն ա որի փաստերը չկան բայց հավատում եք… դա ձեր ընտրությունն է որը ես հարգում եմ… կարաս Ձմեռ Պապիկին էլ հավատաս… էդ "աղանդի" հետևորդներն ամբողջ գիտակից/բանական աշխարհն է… 

Կներես ապեր, բայց ավետարանով դու դպրոցիդ քննությունները չես կարող հանձնել… պատասխաններն այնտեղ չեն
*
…իմ 3 հարցերը մնում են ուժի մեջ… եթե չփաստես ու ապացուցես ուրեմն կրեացիան շառլատանություն է*

----------

Skeptic (10.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> *
> …իմ 3 հարցերը մնում են ուժի մեջ… եթե չփաստես ու ապացուցես ուրեմն կրեացիան շառլատանություն է*


իսկ հետաքրքիր ա դու կարո՞ղ ես հակառակն ապացուցել.....

----------


## Skeptic

> իսկ հետաքրքիր ա դու կարո՞ղ ես հակառակն ապացուցել.....


MWMS ջան, էլի եկանք անգլիացի գիտնական, փիլիսոփա Բերտրան Ռասելի Թեյնիկին: Հայերեն տարբերակը Վիքիփեդիայում գտա, էնպես որ մոդերատորների հետ խնդիր չեմ ունենա մեջբերում անելիս.  :Smile: 




> Եթե ես առաջակեի, որ Երկրի և Հրատի միջև կա մի ճենապակյա թեյնիկ, որն արևի շուրջ է պտտվում մի էլիպսաձև ուղեծիրով, ոչ ոք չէր կարողանա ինձ հերքել, եթե զգույշ լինեի նշելու, որ թեյնիկը շատ փոքր է նույնիսկ մեր ամենաուժեղ հեռադիտակներով բացահայտելու համար: Բայց եթե ես հետո շարունակեի, որ քանի որ իմ հայցի հակառակը չի կարող ապացուցվել, ապա դրա կասկածելը մարդկային բանականության անհանդուրժելի կանխավարկած է, ճիշտ կլիներ մտածել, որ ես ցնդաբանում եմ: Եթե, այնուամենայնիվ, այսպիսի մի թեյնիկի գոյությունը հնագույն գրքերում հաստատվեր, ամեն կիրակի որպես սրբազան ճշմարտություն դասավանդվեր, և դպրոցի երեխաների մտքերում պատվաստվեր, նրա գոյությանը հավատալու տարակուսանքը արտառոցության նշան կդառնար, և ավելի լուսամիտ դարում կասկածողին կարժանացներ հոգեբույժի ուշադրության, իսկ ավելի վաղ ժամանակում՝ ինկվիզիտորի:
> 
> Բ. Ռասել


Ի տարբերություն ռուսերենի՝ էդքան էլ հաջող թարգմանություն չի, բայց ինչ արած...  :Dntknw:

----------


## matlev

> իսկ հետաքրքիր ա դու կարո՞ղ ես հակառակն ապացուցել.....


Մի հարց էլ ես ավելացնեմ: Մեֆ, իսկ քեզ վաաաաբշե պետք ա՞ հակառակն ապացուցել:  :Shok:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իսկ հետաքրքիր ա դու կարո՞ղ ես հակառակն ապացուցել.....


եթե դու ասում ես մի բան կա, կամ սա այդպես է եղել, ուրեմն դու էլ պիտի ապացուցես… ինչ տարօրինակ բան կա

----------


## My World My Space

> եթե դու ասում ես մի բան կա, կամ սա այդպես է եղել, ուրեմն դու էլ պիտի ապացուցես… ինչ տարօրինակ բան կա


ես դեռ բան չեմ ասել: Ավելին ես մի տեղ մի թեթև ասել եմ, որ երյկու տեսությունների սինթեզին եմ ավելի շատ "համակրում":
Եթե դու մտածխում ես որ երեք հարի պատասխանելով կարելի ա հանգել վերջնական արդյունքի ապա խնդրեմ ինքդ պատասխանի հարցերին հակառակ տեսանկյունից:

----------

Tig (17.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի հարց էլ ես ավելացնեմ: Մեֆ, իսկ քեզ վաաաաբշե պետք ա՞ հակառակն ապացուցել:


վաաաբշե իմ, դաժե լամպուշկին էլ պետք չի… իսկ իրականում բանավեճի էթիկայի կանոններից ելնելով որևէ  մեկն ընդհանրապես չպիտի քննարկի կրեացիան քանի որ դրա հիմքերն ընդհանրապես բացակայում են … արդեն 16 էջ ա գրում ենք ու ոչ մի փաստ…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:10 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:05 ----------




> ես դեռ բան չեմ ասել: Ավելին ես մի տեղ մի թեթև ասել եմ, որ *երյկու տեսությունների* սինթեզին եմ ավելի շատ "համակրում":
> Եթե դու մտածխում ես որ երեք հարի պատասխանելով կարելի ա հանգել վերջնական արդյունքի ապա խնդրեմ ինքդ պատասխանի հարցերին հակառակ տեսանկյունից:


ես քեզ ինկատի չումեն My World My Space ջան, ես ընդհանուր էի ասում, կներես… Կրեացիան տեսություն չի ապեր… *տեսությունը դա երևույթի բացատրությունն է հիմնված փաստերով*, առանց փաստի այն վարկած է… դրա համար ասել *կրեացիաոն տեսություն*, սխալ է…… այն կմնա վարկած քանի դեռ ապացույցներ չեն բերվել

յոգին մի շատ ճիշտ արտահայտություն օգտագործեց- *Արարման Վարկած*

… 3 հարցի պատասխան չեմ ուզում այլ ապացույցներ, որը պետք է բերի նա ով պնդում է թե դա այդպես է… իսկ եթե իմ պատասխանն ես ուզում ապա ասեմ… եթե ապացույցներ չկան ուրեմն չի եղել … իմ պատասխանն այսքանից ավել չի էլ կարող լինել…

ի դեպ այստեղ խոսքը միայն կերացիայի մասին է … էվոլյուցիան պետք չի խառնել… համարի որ այդ տեսությունը չկա, ինչո՞վ է սա քեզ օգնելու կրեացիան ապացուցել

----------

*e}|{uka* (10.06.2010), matlev (10.06.2010), Skeptic (10.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> կարելի ա՞ ես էլ իմ կարծիքն ասեմ, էս մի  շաբաթ ա մենակ կարդում եմ.
> 
> Այս ամենը ծրագրավորված ու նպատակային  արարչագործություն ա, *ես հավատում եմ որ* արարչագործություն ա, ու նաև, որ  աստված "զառ քցող" չի եղել, ինչպես ներկայացվում է մեզ. "և նա տեսավ որ  բարի է, և ստեղծեց առաջին մարդու իր նմանությամբ": Այս ամենը  կոնկրետ  "գիտակից ու գիտական" արարչագործություն ա, եթե կուզեք նաև  գիտափորձ:



էս էլ իմ նախկին գրառումը:
Ես ասել եմ միայն էսքանը : ոչինչ չեմ պնդել, ոչ մեկին չեմ փորձել ապացուցել, չէ՞...




> վաաաբշե իմ, դաժե լամպուշկին էլ պետք չի…  իսկ իրականում բանավեճի էթիկայի կանոններից ելնելով որևէ  մեկն ընդհանրապես  չպիտի քննարկի կրեացիան քանի որ դրա հիմքերն ընդհանրապես բացակայում են …  արդեն 16 էջ ա գրում ենք ու ոչ մի փաստ…


իսկ որ դաժե քո լուսատու օրգաններին պետք չի, էդ արդեն գլուխ ես գովում, որովհետև արդեն 16 էջ ա խոսում ես: իսկ էնչ քեզ պետք չի դրա մասին դու չէիր խոսա:
հիմա իմ առաջարկը էս ա ապացուցի հակառակը` ամպագորգոռ բառեր ասելու փոխարեն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էս էլ իմ նախկին գրառումը:
> Ես ասել եմ միայն էսքանը : ոչինչ չեմ պնդել, ոչ մեկին չեմ փորձել ապացուցել, ջէ՞...
> 
> 
> 
> իսկ որ դաժե քո լուսատու օրգաններին պետք չի, էդ արդեն գլուխ ես գովում, որովհետև արդեն 16 էջ ա խոսում ես: իսկ էնչ քեզ պետք չի դրա մասին դու չէիր խոսա:
> հիմա իմ առաջարկը էս ա ապացուցի հակառակը` ամպագորգոռ բառեր ասելու փոխարեն:


… լամպուշկեն օրգան չի… ու էլի եմ կրկնում ով որ վարկածն առաջ է քաշում նա էլ պիտի ապացուցի որ ես էլ հակառակն ապացուցեմ, հարցեր տամ… թե չէ վաղը կգաս կասես Ծերունի Խոտաբիչն ա ստեղծել աշխարհը, կարող ա՞ հիմա էլ դրա հակառակն ապացուցեմ… 

… Տենց բան չկա ապեր…

----------

*e}|{uka* (10.06.2010), matlev (10.06.2010), My World My Space (10.06.2010), Skeptic (10.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> … լամպուշկեն օրգան չի… ու էլի եմ կրկնում ով որ վարկածն առաջ է քաշում նա էլ պիտի ապացուցի որ ես էլ հակառակն ապացուցեմ, հարցեր տամ… թե չէ վաղը կգաս կասես Ծերունի Խոտաբիչն ա ստեղծել աշխարհը, կարող ա՞ հիմա էլ դրա հակառակն ապացուցեմ… 
> 
> … Տենց բան չկա ապեր…


դու էլ ասում ես էվոլյուցիան ա չէ՞ էղել: Դե էդ դեպքում ցույց տուր մարդու նախնուն, ու դրանց իրար կապող օղակները, եթե ի զորու ես: մենակ չասես, թե չի պահպանվել: Քանի որ դաժե դինոզավրերի ամբողջական կմախքներ են պահպանվել:

Իսկ խելոք գիտնականները մի կապիկի տձև գանգ են գտնում ու հայտարարում են...... ահա մեր հեռավոր նախնին, բայց էդ գանգն ու մարդուն իրար կապող օղակները չկան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *դու էլ ասում ես էվոլյուցիան ա չէ՞ էղել*: Դե էդ դեպքում ցույց տուր մարդու նախնուն, ու դրանց իրար կապող օղակները, եթե ի զորու ես: մենակ չասես, թե չի պահպանվել: Քանի որ դաժե դինոզավրերի ամբողջական կմախքներ են պահպանվել:
> 
> Իսկ խելոք գիտնականները մի կապիկի տձև գանգ են գտնում ու հայտարարում են...... ահա մեր հեռավոր նախնին, բայց էդ գանգն ու մարդուն իրար կապող օղակները չկան:


Էվոլյուցիան չենք քննարկում ապեր… ասեցի չէ՞, ենթադրենք էվոլյուցիոն տեսություն չկա, ո՞նց ես ապացուցում կրեացիան… ի՞նչ բացատրություններ ես տալու այս ամենին ու փաստերով հիմնավորելու…

այս վայրկյանին այս թեմայում ես ոչինչ չեմ պնդում, այլ սպասում եմ ձեր ապացույցներին…

ապեր, բարդ բան եմ խնդրում… լրիվ բնական բան է

----------


## Երվանդ

> դու էլ ասում ես էվոլյուցիան ա չէ՞ էղել: Դե էդ դեպքում ցույց տուր մարդու նախնուն, ու դրանց իրար կապող օղակները, եթե ի զորու ես: մենակ չասես, թե չի պահպանվել: Քանի որ դաժե դինոզավրերի ամբողջական կմախքներ են պահպանվել:
> 
> Իսկ խելոք գիտնականները մի կապիկի տձև գանգ են գտնում ու հայտարարում են...... ահա մեր հեռավոր նախնին, բայց էդ գանգն ու մարդուն իրար կապող օղակները չկան:


Tert.am
Հայտնաբերվել է մարդու շատ հին տեսակ. ավելի հին, քան Homo sapiens-ը

13:46 • 30.03.10

Հարավային Սիբիրի հնագետների հայտնաբերած մատների ոսկորների ԴՆԹ անալիզի արդյունքնում Մաքս Պլանկի անվան էվոլյուցիոն մարդաբանության գերմանական ինստիտուտի մասնագետները կատարել են նոր, նախկինում անհայտ մարդու տեսակի սենսացիոն բացահայտում։ Ոսկորները գտել են Ալտայի երկրամասում գտնվող Դենիսովի քարանձավում։ Ոսկորների հետ միասին՝ հայտնաբերվել են նաև վաղ պալեոլիթի դարաշրջանի քարե գործիքներ։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է ИТАР-ТАСС-ը։

Պարզվել է, որ մարդու նոր հայտնաբերված տեսակի (որն արդեն անվանվել է «Դենիսով») մնացորդները պատկանում են այնտեղ 30-40 հազ. տարի առաջ այս շրջանում բնակված 5–8 տարեկան աղջկան։

«Մարդու այդ տեսակը նախորդել է Homo sapiens-ին, բայց և նախահայրը չէ»,- մեկնաբանել է Քիմիական կենսաբանության և ֆունդամենտալ բժշկության ինստիտուտի տնօրեն Վալենտին Վլասովը։

Վլասովի խոսքով՝ մարդու նոր հայտնաբերված տեսակի մասին մանրամասն տեղեկություններ կարելի է ստանալ միայն միջուկային ԴՆԹ անալիզի արդյունքում։
Հ.Գ
 Միջուկային անալիզից հետո կարող պարզվի որ դա հենց կապող օղակ է, կամ հնարավոր ա ուրիշ հայտնաբերվի, իսկ կրեացիոն տեսությունը հնարավոր չի ապացուցել, համենայն դեպս մինչև մեռնելը:Ճ

----------

Mephistopheles (10.06.2010), Skeptic (10.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Tert.am
> Հայտնաբերվել է մարդու շատ հին տեսակ. ավելի հին, քան Homo sapiens-ը
> 
> 13:46 • 30.03.10
> 
> Հարավային Սիբիրի հնագետների հայտնաբերած մատների ոսկորների ԴՆԹ անալիզի արդյունքնում Մաքս Պլանկի անվան էվոլյուցիոն մարդաբանության գերմանական ինստիտուտի մասնագետները կատարել են նոր, նախկինում անհայտ մարդու տեսակի սենսացիոն բացահայտում։ Ոսկորները գտել են Ալտայի երկրամասում գտնվող Դենիսովի քարանձավում։ Ոսկորների հետ միասին՝ հայտնաբերվել են նաև վաղ պալեոլիթի դարաշրջանի քարե գործիքներ։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է ИТАР-ТАСС-ը։
> 
> Պարզվել է, որ մարդու նոր հայտնաբերված տեսակի (որն արդեն անվանվել է «Դենիսով») մնացորդները պատկանում են այնտեղ 30-40 հազ. տարի առաջ այս շրջանում բնակված 5–8 տարեկան աղջկան։
> 
> ...


իսկ դրա նախահայրն ո՞վ էր....

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:46 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:44 ----------




> Էվոլյուցիան չենք քննարկում ապեր… ասեցի չէ՞, ենթադրենք էվոլյուցիոն տեսություն չկա, ո՞նց ես ապացուցում կրեացիան… ի՞նչ բացատրություններ ես տալու այս ամենին ու փաստերով հիմնավորելու…
> 
> այս վայրկյանին այս թեմայում ես ոչինչ չեմ պնդում, այլ սպասում եմ ձեր ապացույցներին…
> 
> ապեր, բարդ բան եմ խնդրում… լրիվ բնական բան է


Մի անգամ էլ եմ ասում ես ոչ մի բան չեմ պնդում, չեմ ապացուցում..... ես հայտնել եմ իմ կարծիքը միայն: Իսկ էն որ դուք տաքացած քննարկում եք, դրա համար խնդրեցի էդ հարցերին հակառակ կողմից պատասխանել....

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իսկ դրա նախահայրն ո՞վ էր....
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:46 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:44 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Մի անգամ էլ եմ ասում ես ոչ մի բան չեմ պնդում, չեմ ապացուցում..... ես ասել եմ իմ կարծիքը միայն: Իսկ էն որդուք տաքացած քննարկում եք, դրա համար խնդրեցի էդ հարցերին հակառակ կողմից ապացուցել....


…ապեր քեզ ինչքան էլ բացատրեն ու ապացուցեն թե մեքենան ինչպես է աշխատում, դու միևնույնն ա վերջում հարցնելու ես թե ձիերը որտեղից ենք կապելու… 

մի հատ իր պես ապացույց էլ դու բեր հօգուտ կրեացիայի…

----------


## My World My Space

> Ուրեմն եթե էդ գիտնականդ իրան դետեկտիվի  տեղ ա  դրել`, տխուր ա: Որովհետև
> 1. Աստծո "հանցագործությունը" նախ շատ  մեծ ա, ու բազմակողմանի, 
> 2. ապացույցներ չկան, 
> 3. վկաները եթե էղել  են մեռած են, 
> 4, դրդապատճառը կախված ա արարքը կատարողի` իրա արարքի  նկատմաբ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքից, ուստի չես կարա պարզես (տես 6-րդ կետը)
> 5.  Էստեղ հանցագործության վերջնական արդյունք դեռ չկա, հանցագործությունը  շարունակվում ա, քանի որ ամեն պահի վրա են հասնում սկզբնական արարքի  հետևանքները, ուրեմն սա չավարտված հանցագործություն ա դեռ
> 6. աստված  ռոզիսկի տակ ա, իրան չես կարող հարցաքննել, 
> 7. հանցագործության  վաղեմության ժամկետն էլ անցած ա.....


էս էլ հին գրառումներիցս մեկը կրեացիոն տեսության դեմ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:53 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:48 ----------




> …ապեր քեզ ինչքան էլ բացատրեն ու ապացուցեն թե մեքենան ինչպես է աշխատում, դու միևնույնն ա վերջում հարցնելու ես թե ձիերը որտեղից ենք կապելու… 
> 
> մի հատ իր պես ապացույց էլ դու բեր հօգուտ կրեացիայի…


ես կրեացիայի օգտին ոչինչ ասել չեմ պատրաստվում Մեֆ ջան, մի ներքաշի ինձ էս քննարկման մեջ: ես ասել եմ իմ տեսությունը, ու ոչինչ ավելացնելու չունեմ դրան: Ասածս էն ա մենակ, որ մենակ էվ. տեսությունն ինքն իրանով դեռ համրյա ոչինչ չի ապացուցել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:53 ----------

էլի եմ ասում ես հավատում եմ որ արարչագործություն ա, բայց թե ում կողմից ու ինչ նպատակով այ հարցտը սայա

----------


## Երվանդ

Դրա նախահայրը Վալոդն էր խոսքի :Jpit: , չգիտեմ ով էր, բայց շատ հնարավոր ա որ գտնեն ասենք 2 ամսից, մեկը ես Դարվինիզմի հետևորդ էլ չեմ, այսինք ես ընդհունում եմ Էվոլուցիոն տեսությունը, քանի որ էվոլուցիան անժխտելի ա, հազարավոր օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել էվոլուցիան հաստատող,  ուղղակի ես չեմ կարծում որ մարդիկ հենց կապկից են ձևավորվել էվոլուցիայի արդյունքում, այլ մտածում եմ որ Երկրի վրա երքնաքարի հետ սպիտակուցային միկրոօրգանիզմներ են ընկել, ու բերանպաստ պայմանների պատճառով՝ էվոլուցիայի արդյունքում, աստիճանաբար ձևավորվել  են մարդկային օրգանիզմին նման օրգանիզմներ, էս վարկած ա ուղղակի, նույն ձևի ապացույց չունեցող ինչքան որ այն վարկածը ըստ որի աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն, բայց դե ես չեմ պատրաստվում էտ պնդել որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն քանի որ ապացույցներ չունեմ, իսկ կոնկրետ մարդու կենդանիների ու ընդհանրապես տիէզերքի էվոլուցիայի պահով ինչքան ուզեք կարամ ապացույցներ ներկայացնեմ:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.06.2010), Skeptic (10.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .....................
> Մի անգամ էլ եմ ասում ես ոչ մի բան չեմ պնդում, չեմ ապացուցում..... ես հայտնել եմ իմ կարծիքը միայն: Իսկ էն որ դուք տաքացած քննարկում եք, դրա համար *խնդրեցի էդ հարցերին հակառակ կողմից պատասխանել*....


կներես, բայց խնդրանքդ էթիկապես սխալ է և հետո Երվանդն ու մնացած ակումբցիներն այդ կանոնը խախտելով քեզ ներկայացրին, բայց երբ մարդը նայում է փաստին ու ասում որ չի տեսնում ու վերջ, ապա ոչնչով այդ մարդուն չես կարող օգնել… այդ մարդը պետք է մնա իր կարծիքին… եթե էվոլյուցիա կա, ապա այդ մարդը հետագայում պիտի համոզվի փաստերին նայելով… եթե չկա ապա մարդը չի համոզվի, կմնա իր կարծիքին… սովորելու հատկությունը, դա էվոլյուցիոն պրոցես է…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:56 ----------




> ....................
> 
> էլի եմ ասում ես հավատում եմ որ արարչագործություն ա, բայց թե ում կողմից ու ինչ նպատակով այ հարցտը սայա


…և որտեղ ես պատրաստվում այս հարցի պատասխանը փնտրե՞լ…

----------


## My World My Space

> Դրա նախահայրը Վալոդն էր խոսքի, չգիտեմ ով էր, բայց շատ հնարավոր ա որ գտնեն ասենք 2 ամսից, մեկը ես Դարվինիզմի հետևորդ էլ չեմ, այսինք ես ընդհունում եմ Էվոլուցիոն տեսությունը, քանի որ էվոլուցիան անժխտելի ա, հազարավոր օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել էվոլուցիան հաստատող,  ուղղակի ես չեմ կարծում որ մարդիկ հենց կապկից են ձևավորվել էվոլուցիայի արդյունքում, այլ մտածում եմ որ Երկրի վրա երքնաքարի հետ սպիտակուցային միկրոօրգանիզմներ են ընկել, ու բերանպաստ պայմանների պատճառով՝ էվոլուցիայի արդյունքում աստիճանաբար ձևավորվել  են մարդկային օրգանիզմին նման օրգանիզմներ, էս վարկած ա ուղղակի, նույն ձևի ապացույց չունեցող ինչքան որ այն վարկածը ըստ որի աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն, բայց դե ես չեմ պատրաստվում էտ պնդել որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն քանի որ ապացույցներ չունեմ, իսկ կոնկրետ մարդու կենդանիների ու ընդհանրապես տիէզերքի էվոլուցիայի պահով ինչքան ուզեք կարամ ապացույցներ ներկայացնեմ:


հա Երվանդ ջան ես էլ եմ էդ ասում, որ հլը ոչ մեկ չի կարողացել կոնկրետ ապացուցի մարդկանց կապիկից սերված լինելու հարցը:
Ստեղ ես ավելի շատ կարևորում եմ հետևյալը, որ պատահականության արդյունքում էսքան բան անհնար ա լինի, ին-որ մի ուժ այնուամենայնիվ կարա ինչ-որ ուղղություն գոնե տված լինի չէ, հենց թեկուզ քո ասած աստերոիդը:

եթե կարդացել ես, կա նաև վարկած, որ մարդիկ ստեղծվել են ինչ որ գիտափորձի արդյունքում: էդ էլ ա դեռ շատ ապացույցների սպասում:
Բայց որ աստված տեսավ բարի ա, ու ստեղծեց էս բազմազան կյանքը ամեն ինչով իրար լրացնող ու համաչափորեն շարունակվող, սա էլ հակառակ աբսուրդն ա....

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դրա նախահայրը Վալոդն էր խոսքի, չգիտեմ ով էր, բայց շատ հնարավոր ա որ գտնեն ասենք 2 ամսից, մեկը ես Դարվինիզմի հետևորդ էլ չեմ, այսինք ես ընդհունում եմ Էվոլուցիոն տեսությունը, քանի որ էվոլուցիան անժխտելի ա, հազարավոր օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել էվոլուցիան հաստատող,  ուղղակի ես չեմ կարծում որ *մարդիկ հենց կապկից են ձևավորվել էվոլուցիայի արդյունքում*, այլ մտածում եմ որ Երկրի վրա երքնաքարի հետ սպիտակուցային միկրոօրգանիզմներ են ընկել, ու բերանպաստ պայմանների պատճառով՝ էվոլուցիայի արդյունքում աստիճանաբար ձևավորվել  են մարդկային օրգանիզմին նման օրգանիզմներ, էս վարկած ա ուղղակի, նույն ձևի ապացույց չունեցող ինչքան որ այն վարկածը ըստ որի աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն, բայց դե ես չեմ պատրաստվում էտ պնդել որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն քանի որ ապացույցներ չունեմ, իսկ կոնկրետ մարդու կենդանիների ու ընդհանրապես տիէզերքի էվոլուցիայի պահով ինչքան ուզեք կարամ ապացույցներ ներկայացնեմ:


էվոլյուցիան էլ սա չի պնդում Երվանդ ջան, պնդումն ընդհանուր "նախահայրի" վերաբերյալ է… պինգվինն էլ է թռչուն, հավն էլ արծիվն էլ, բայց դրանք մեկը մեկից չեն առաջացել… էվոլյուցիան գծային պրոցես չի… այն ավելի բարդ ու հետաքրքիր է քան կղերականներն են պնդում… իմիջայլոց "մարդը կապիկից է առաջացել " արտահայտությունը կղերական ծագում ունի…

----------


## My World My Space

> կներես, բայց խնդրանքդ էթիկապես սխալ է և հետո Երվանդն ու մնացած ակումբցիներն այդ կանոնը խախտելով քեզ ներկայացրին, բայց երբ մարդը նայում է փաստին ու ասում որ չի տեսնում ու վերջ, ապա ոչնչով այդ մարդուն չես կարող օգնել… այդ մարդը պետք է մնա իր կարծիքին… եթե էվոլյուցիա կա, ապա այդ մարդը հետագայում պիտի համոզվի փաստերին նայելով… եթե չկա ապա մարդը չի համոզվի, կմնա իր կարծիքին… սովորելու հատկությունը, դա էվոլյուցիոն պրոցես է…
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:56 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> …և որտեղ ես պատրաստվում այս հարցի պատասխանը փնտրե՞լ…



նախ: Էվոլյոցիան իրենից ներկայացնում է տեսակի զարգացում, ոչ թե դինոզավրից-մարդ անցում: կաթնասունները երբ առաջացան գիտե՞ս: Դրանից առաջ դինոզավրերը մեռան չէ՞: որտեղից առաջացան կապիկները, եթե ասում ենք որ կյանքը ծնվել ա մոտ 2 միլիարդ տարում: 50 միլիոն տարում ուրեմն առաջացան մոտ 100 000 տեսակ կենդանիներ: Ու կապիկից մարդը, էդ երկուսին իրար կապող մի քանի ցաքուցրիվ ապացույցներ կան մենակ: ու էդ էլ դեռ հարց ա իրոք դա տեբց ա, թե էդ էլ մարդուն ու կապիկին նման մի երրորդ տեսակ չէ՞ր, որը վերացել ա: Ասենք կապիկների մի տեսակ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:06 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:05 ----------

հա ի դեպ էդ հարցի պատասխանը չեմ էլ պատրաստվում փնտերլ, թող փնտրեն նրանք ում պետք ա, ես առանց դրա էլ կարամ երջանիկ ապրեմ.... :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա Երվանդ ջան ես էլ եմ էդ ասում, որ հլը ոչ մեկ չի կարողացել կոնկրետ ապացուցի մարդկանց կապիկից սերված լինելու հարցը:
> Ստեղ ես ավելի շատ կարևորում եմ հետևյալը, որ պատահականության արդյունքում էսքան բան անհնար ա լինի, ին-որ մի ուժ այնուամենայնիվ կարա ինչ-որ ուղղություն գոնե տված լինի չէ, հենց թեկուզ քո ասած աստերոիդը:
> 
> եթե կարդացել ես, կա նաև վարկած, որ մարդիկ ստեղծվել են ինչ որ գիտափորձի արդյունքում: էդ էլ ա դեռ շատ ապացույցների սպասում:
> Բայց որ աստված տեսավ բարի ա, ու ստեղծեց էս բազմազան կյանքը ամեն ինչով իրար լրացնող ու համաչափորեն շարունակվող, սա էլ հակառակ աբսուրդն ա....


հեյ…հեյ…հեյ… էլ Երվանդի հետևը մի թաքնվի… դաշնակից ե՞ս ման գալիս

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:10 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:06 ----------




> նախ: Էվոլյոցիան իրենից ներկայացնում է տեսակի զարգացում, ոչ թե դինոզավրից-մարդ անցում: կաթնասունները երբ առաջացան գիտե՞ս: Դրանից առաջ դինոզավրերը մեռան չէ՞: որտեղից առաջացան կապիկները, եթե ասում ենք որ կյանքը ծնվել ա մոտ 2 միլիարդ տարում: 50 միլիոն տարում ուրեմն առաջացան մոտ 100 000 տեսակ կենդանիներ: Ու կապիկից մարդը, էդ երկուսին իրար կապող մի քանի ցաքուցրիվ ապացույցներ կան մենակ: ու էդ էլ դեռ հարց ա իրոք դա տեբց ա, թե էդ էլ մարդուն ու կապիկին նման մի երրորդ տեսակ չէ՞ր, որը վերացել ա: Ասենք կապիկների մի տեսակ:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:06 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:05 ----------
> 
> հա ի դեպ էդ հարցի պատասխանը չեմ էլ պատրաստվում փնտերլ, թող փնտրեն նրանք ում պետք ա, ես առանց դրա էլ կարամ երջանիկ ապրեմ....


ապեր քո հարցադրումներից պարզ է որ դու էվոլյուցիոն տեսությանը ծանոթ չես և դրա համար էլ հարցադրուները սխալ ես անում… ապեր ծանոթացի որ հարցը ճիշտ տաս…

----------


## My World My Space

> հեյ…հեյ…հեյ… էլ Երվանդի հետևը մի թաքնվի… դաշնակից ե՞ս ման գալիս


նախ խնդրում եմ չափավորություն խոսքերի մեջ: Ինչ ա նշանակում հետևում թաքնվել: ասել եմ էն ինչ մտածում եմ: Ուզում ա Հռոմի պապը լինի: Եթե քեզ թվում ա, որ քո պատճառով պիտի թաքնվեմ, ասեմ մենակ որ սխալվում ես, Երվանդն էլ պատվար չի, որ հետրում թաքնվեմ: 
Եվ երկրորդ ինչի ես անընդհատ ուզում , որ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցեմ, որ ես չեմ ասել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:13 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:11 ----------




> ապեր քո հարցադրումներից պարզ է որ դու էվոլյուցիոն տեսությանը ծանոթ չես և դրա համար էլ հարցադրուները սխալ ես անում… ապեր ծանոթացի որ հարցը ճիշտ տաս…


Ծանոթ եմ էնքան ինչքան հարկավոր ա, քո պես չեմ խորացել, կներես: համենայնդեպս դա չի ապացուցում, որ ես հակառակն եմ ասում, կամ, որ կրեացիոն տեսություն եմ քարոզում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> նախ խնդրում եմ չափավորություն խոսքերի մեջ: Ինչ ա նշանակում հետևու թաքնվել: ասել եմ էն ինչ մտածում եմ: Ուզում ա Հռոմի պապը լինի: Եթե քեզ թվում ա, որ քո պատճառով պիտի թաքնվեմ, ասեմ մենակ որ սխալվում ես: 
> *Եվ երկրորդ ինչի ես անընդհատ ուզում , որ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցեմ, որ ես չեմ ասել:*


հետև ինկատի չունեմ հետույք, ապեր… *մեջքի հետևում*… 

ինչ որ բան չէ, My World My Space ջան, քո ասածները, ավել չէ… լավ… չեմ ուզում ապացուցես, գոնե ճիշտ հարցադրում արա… սրան ասում են loaded question… այսինքն, ինչ պատասխան էլ տաս հարցին սխալ է լինելու… օրինակ մոտավորապես այսպես՝ "դուք դադարե՞լ եք ծեծել ձեր կնոջը" հարցին եթե ասես "այո" կնշանակի որ առաջ ծեծում էիր, ասես "ոչ" կնշանակի դեռ ծեծում ես

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:19 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:18 ----------




> ..............
> 
> 
> Ծանոթ եմ էնքան ինչքան հարկավոր ա, քո պես չեմ խորացել, կներես: համենայնդեպս դա չի ապացուցում, որ ես հակառակն եմ ասում, կամ, որ կրեացիոն տեսություն եմ քարոզում:


ապեր, հարցը սխալ ես տալիս… սխալ հարցին ճիշտ պատասխան չի լինում…

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.06.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> էվոլյուցիան էլ սա չի պնդում Երվանդ ջան, պնդումն ընդհանուր "նախահայրի" վերաբերյալ է… պինգվինն էլ է թռչուն, հավն էլ արծիվն էլ, բայց դրանք մեկը մեկից չեն առաջացել… էվոլյուցիան գծային պրոցես չի… այն ավելի բարդ ու հետաքրքիր է քան կղերականներն են պնդում… իմիջայլոց "մարդը կապիկից է առաջացել " արտահայտությունը կղերական ծագում ունի…


  Ես ընդհունում եմ էվոլուցիա գաղափարը , հենց Էվոլուցիոն տեսությունը կարծում եմ որ դեռ շատ բաց տեղեր ունի, բայց լրիվ քո հետ համաձայն եմ էն հարցում որ ինքը տեսություն ա իրա ապացույցներով ու լիքը դեռևս բաց, առանց ապացույց հարցերով, իսկ կրեացիան դա տեսություն չի, էտ զգայական ոլորտից ա, նույն ձևի կարողա ես հավատամ որ 2012 թվին աշխարհը կործանվելու ա, ու ուզում ա սաղ աշխարհը ինձ ասի ապացույցներ բեր որ կարծանվելու ա, եսել իրենց ասեմ քանի որ դուք չեք կարում ապացուցեք որ մարդը առաջացել ա կապիկից եսել նույն ձևի չեմ կարող ապացուցեմ որ 2012-ին կործանվելու ենք :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.06.2010), My World My Space (10.06.2010), Skeptic (10.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> կարելի ա՞ ես էլ իմ կարծիքն ասեմ, էս մի շաբաթ ա մենակ կարդում եմ.
> 
> Այս ամենը ծրագրավորված ու նպատակային արարչագործություն ա, ես հավատում եմ որ արարչագործություն ա, ու նաև, որ աստված "զառ քցող" չի եղել, ինչպես ներկայացվում է մեզ. "և նա տեսավ որ բարի է, և ստեղծեց առաջին մարդու իր նմանությամբ": Այս ամենը  կոնկրետ "գիտակից ու գիտական" արարչագործություն ա, եթե կուզեք նաև գիտափորձ:



եվ ևս մեկ անգամ: Իմ առաջ քաշած հարցը ամենևւին չի նշանակում թե ես հերքում եմ էվոլյուցիան:
Ավելին, նշելով արարչագործությունը, որպես *կյանքի* ստեղծման նախապայման, չեմ բացառում դրա հետագա էվոլյհուցիան, ինչպես նաև մարդու առաջացումը էդ ընթացքում, ստեղ խնդիր էն ա, որ մենակ *չեմ բացառում*: այլ ոչ թե ընդունում եմ: պա՞րզ էր վերջապես տեսակետս.....

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ընդհունում եմ էվոլուցիա գաղափարը , հենց Էվոլուցիոն տեսությունը կարծում եմ որ դեռ շատ բաց տեղեր ունի, բայց լրիվ քո հետ համաձայն եմ էն հարցում որ ինքը տեսություն ա իրա ապացույցներով ու լիքը դեռևս բաց, առանց ապացույց հարցերով, իսկ կրեացիան դա տեսություն չի, էտ զգայական ոլորտից ա, նույն ձևի կարողա ես հավատամ որ 2012 թվին աշխարհը կործանվելու ա, ու ուզում ա սաղ աշխարհը ինձ ասի ապացույցներ բեր որ կարծանվելու ա, եսել իրենց ասեմ քանի որ դուք չեք կարում ապացուցեք որ մարդը առաջացել ա կապիկից եսել նույն ձևի չեմ կարող ապացուցեմ որ 2012-ին կործանվելու ենք


Մենդելեևի պարբերական աղյուսակի պես…

----------

Skeptic (10.06.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Բայց հավանական եմ համարում նաև դասական Էվոլուցիոն տեսությունը, քանի որ եթե մեր բանականությունը հանենք ոչ մի բան չի մնա որ տարբերվենք կենդանական աշխարհից, իսկ բանականությունը լիքը մարդկանց մոտ ձգտում է 0-ի :Jpit: , հետո որ աստված մեզ ստեղծեր, կամ այլ գերբնական ուժ անունը ինչ ուզում եք դրեք, կարար չէ՞ գոնե մի քիչ կատարյալ ստեղծեր :Sad: , ասենք գոնե զուգարան չգնայինք :Cray: , չէ բայց լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում, մեկ մեկ մանավանդ մի քիչ խմած ժամանակ քեզ աստված ես զգում, հզոր էակ որը իրա ռասսայով լիքը բաների կարա հասնի, ու բռնում աաա... :Sad: , ուզես չուզես տուալետ պիտի գնաս :Jpit: , ահավոր ստորացուչիչ հանգամանք ա, եթե իրոք Ահեղ Դատաստան ու աստված կա, ես էտ հարցը կբարձրացնեմ էտ օրը :Angry2: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:30 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:25 ----------




> Մենդելեևի պարբերական աղյուսակի պես…


 Լրիվ հավանական եմ համարում որ աստիճանաբար կգտնվեն նաև պակասող ապացույցները , ես շաաատ ավելի ուրախ կլինեմ  քան եթե պարզեմ որ մենք բոլորս ինչ որ մեկի քմհաճույքով ու իրա կողմից ենք ստեղծված , կապիկից էվոլուցիայի արդյունքում ձևավորված ու դեպի «աստված» առաջացող մարդը շատ ավելի հարգանքի ա արժանի ու շատ ավելի Չամիչի ասած ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ իրավունք ունի, քան աստծո կողմից ստեղծված ու մինչև ինչ որ *սահման* զարգանալու ընդհունակ մարդը:

----------

Empty`Tears (13.06.2010), Mephistopheles (11.06.2010), Skeptic (10.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Երկար ժամանակ /մոտ մի ամիս/ տատանվում էի՝ դնել էս վիդեոն, թե սպասել ավելի հարմար առիթի. վերջը որոշեցի հիմա դնեմ:
«Էվոլյուցիա vs կրեացիոնիզմ» ֆորմատի վիդեոների շարքում լավագույններից մեկը /IMHO/.

----------

Mephistopheles (11.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Վուկ ապեր, Գարդմանիանը ընենց լավ փաստարկներ ա բերում որ իմ խառնվելն ավելնորդ ա…


Mephistopheles Ջան ինձ ոչ Գարդմանիանն ա հետաքրքիր, ոչ էլ իրա բերած հղումները։ հղումով խոսակցություն չես վարի, դու նեղություն քաշի  քո  իմացած հղումից ինֆորմացիա քաշի  ու պատասխանի թէ չէ  հդումին հո հարցեր չեմ տալու։
եթե ուզում ես հղումի հետ խոսալ ահա սա  http://www.unseal.narod.ru/okamenelosti.html կարդա, եթե հարց ունենաս գրիր ուրիշ հդման տեղ կասեմ...ո՞նց է սա քեզ։
Հետո բարեկամս, եկեք էտ ծաղրական ու *սուտ* սատիրայի վերջը տվեք, դա մի բան  է միայն ապացուցում, որ  դուք իսկ, ձեր ասածի մեջ հավատացած չեք ու երբ որ հանկարծ, որևե հարցի _ՙպատասխան ՚_ եք գտնում սկսում եք ենքան ուրախանալ, որ  հա՜ հա՜. հի՜ հի՜ եք  սարգում։
Տեսե՞լ ես երբևե քահանային հարց տաս, ու քանի որ Կտակարանից անտեղյակ հարց ես տվել,  քահանան սենց ինչ որ ճղճիմ ձևով պատասխանի՝


> -Ուուրա՞...
> -Ի՞նչը, էմոցիա՞ն:
> -Չէէ...
> -Էքսպրեսսիա՞ն:
> -Չէէ...
> -Բա ի՞նչը:


Սա միայն մի՝ հերոսի խոսքով ասած _էմցիա_ է առաջացնում՝  զզվանք թէ դեպի էվոլյուցիոնիստները և թէ դեպի էվոլյուցիան։

----------

My World My Space (11.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles Ջան ինձ ոչ Գարդմանիանն ա հետաքրքիր, ոչ էլ իրա բերած հղումները։ հղումով խոսակցություն չես վարի, դու նեղություն քաշի  քո  իմացած հղումից ինֆորմացիա քաշի  ու պատասխանի թէ չէ  հդումին հո հարցեր չեմ տալու։
> եթե ուզում ես հղումի հետ խոսալ ահա սա  http://www.unseal.narod.ru/okamenelosti.html կարդա, եթե հարց ունենաս գրիր ուրիշ հդման տեղ կասեմ...ո՞նց է սա քեզ։
> Հետո բարեկամս, եկեք էտ ծաղրական ու *սուտ* սատիրայի վերջը տվեք, դա մի բան  է միայն ապացուցում, որ  դուք իսկ, ձեր ասածի մեջ հավատացած չեք ու երբ որ հանկարծ, որևե հարցի _ՙպատասխան ՚_ եք գտնում սկսում եք ենքան ուրախանալ, որ  հա՜ հա՜. հի՜ հի՜ եք  սարգում։
> Տեսե՞լ ես երբևե քահանային հարց տաս, ու քանի որ Կտակարանից անտեղյակ հարց ես տվել,  քահանան սենց ինչ որ ճղճիմ ձևով պատասխանի՝Սա միայն մի՝ հերոսի խոսքով ասած _էմցիա_ է առաջացնում՝  զզվանք թէ դեպի էվոլյուցիոնիստները և թէ դեպի էվոլյուցիան։


էսի գիտական կայք չի… կրոնական ա հետն էլ ավետարան են ծախում… սա մեկ… երկրորդ գիտության մեջ քարացած բառ գոյություն չունի… գիտականորեն քար բառն ինքնին ոչինչ չի նշանակում… 3րդ նրանք պարզապես վերցնում են փաստերն ու կամայական մեկնաբանություն տալիս…

…վերադառնալով բուն թեմային…կխնդրեի կրեացիայի ապացույցներ բերել, այլ ոչ թե էվոլյուցիան ժխտել… հղումների հետ խնդիր չունեմ, միայն գիտական կայք լինի… կներես, բայց ավելի լավ է ես հղումը կարդամ քան հղման քո մեկնաբանությունը…

----------


## Skeptic

> կներես, բայց ավելի լավ է ես հղումը կարդամ քան հղման քո մեկնաբանությունը…


Մեֆ ջան, կրեացիոնիստական թե' մեկնաբանությունները, թե' հղումները հիմնված են փաստերի աղավաղման վրա: Հղումը պետք ա չեզոք լինի. օրինակ` եթե ես ասեմ, որ հայերը իրանց ցեղասպանությունը մոգոնել են, ու իրանք են թուրքերին ու ադրբեջանցիներին կոտորել` որպես հղում բերելով ինչ-որ թուրքական կամ ադրբեջանական սայթ, ինչքանո՞վ դա ճիշտ կլինի: Բայց համաձայն եմ, հղումները ամեն դեպքում գերադասում եմ դեմագոգիայից:




> Mephistopheles Ջան ինձ ոչ Գարդմանիանն ա հետաքրքիր, ոչ էլ իրա բերած հղումները։ հղումով խոսակցություն չես վարի, դու նեղություն քաշի  քո  իմացած հղումից ինֆորմացիա քաշի  ու պատասխանի թէ չէ  հդումին հո հարցեր չեմ տալու։


Դե ես էլ նենց բուռն հետաքրքրությամբ համակված չեմ քո հանդեպ, բայց նեղություն քաշի` հղումները կարդա, հետո դրանց հետ կապված հարցեր տուր /ես մինչև իմ դրած հղումները չեմ կարդում, դրանք չեմ տեղադրում, ու վստահ եմ, որ Մեֆն էլ/:




> եթե ուզում ես հղումի հետ խոսալ ահա սա  http://www.unseal.narod.ru/okamenelosti.html կարդա, եթե հարց ունենաս գրիր ուրիշ հդման տեղ կասեմ...ո՞նց է սա քեզ։


Չեզոք չի, աղավաղված ա:




> Հետո բարեկամս, եկեք էտ ծաղրական ու *սուտ* սատիրայի վերջը տվեք, դա մի բան  է միայն ապացուցում, որ  դուք իսկ, ձեր ասածի մեջ հավատացած չեք ու երբ որ հանկարծ, որևե հարցի _ՙպատասխան ՚_ եք գտնում սկսում եք ենքան ուրախանալ, որ  հա՜ հա՜. հի՜ հի՜ եք  սարգում։
> Տեսե՞լ ես երբևե քահանային հարց տաս, ու քանի որ Կտակարանից անտեղյակ հարց ես տվել,  քահանան սենց ինչ որ ճղճիմ ձևով պատասխանի՝
> -Ուուրա՞...
> -Ի՞նչը, էմոցիա՞ն:
> -Չէէ...
> -Էքսպրեսսիա՞ն:
> -Չէէ...
> -Բա ի՞նչը:
> Սա միայն մի՝ հերոսի խոսքով ասած _էմցիա_ է առաջացնում՝  զզվանք թէ դեպի էվոլյուցիոնիստները և թէ դեպի էվոլյուցիան։


Ես ինչքան գիտեմ` քահանա չեմ: Ընդունում եմ, որ պատասխանս, հնարավոր ա, մի քիչ ոչ կոռեկտ ա թվացել քեզ, բայց, ազնիվ խոսք, չէի ուզում վիրավորած լինեի: Ուղղակի ասեցի` մի քիչ հումոր անեմ: Իսկ եթե քեզ թվում ա, թե էվոլյուցիայի բոլոր կողմնակիցները բոբո ձյաձյաներ են, ովքեր զուրկ են զգացմունքներից /շատ վիճելի հարց ա` ու՞մ զգացմունքներն են ավելի անկեղծ` մոլեռանդ հավատացյալների՞նը, թե՞ համոզված աթեիստներինը/ ու բարոյականությունից /որի աղբյուր հանդիսանալու մենաշնորհը ամենևին էլ կրոնին կամ հավատքին չի պատկանում/, ապա չարաչար սխալվում ես:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE]


> Յոգի ջան, եթե *հնարավոր չ*է ապացուցել ուրեմն չկա… եթե *հնարավոր չէ* մարդու մեղքն ապացուցել ուրեմն մարդը մեղավոր չէ…  Դարվինի ու Այնշտայնի գոյությունն ապացուցելը շատ հեշտ է… նրանց թոռներն ու ազգականները կան, կան նրանց ձեռագրերն ու գրքերը ընդհուպ մինչև ան)նական իրերը…


Մեֆ ջան ապացույցներ լինում են նաև արգումենտներով, որը տրամաբանական է, բանական է, համոզիչ է, ոչ միյայն ֆիզիկապես ապացույցն է ապացույց...
Հնարավոր չե ապացուցել մի բան, որի դեմ մարդ արդեն տրամադրված է, որ չհավատա, չնդունի կամ բաժանվել տարբեր գրուպաների և մեկը մյուսից իրեն բարձր և ճիշտը հասկացող համարել ու անկապ անվերջ վիճել... Դու ապացույց էս պահանջում Արարչի կողմից արարման, ես կարող եմ արգումենտներով ապացուցել դրա ճշմարտությունը, բայց դա կարող է ընդունվել կամ ոչ, նույնը դու կարող էս անել, բայց վերջին հաշվով մարդ պետք է ինքը իր վրա աշխատի և կարողանա իր իմացած ճշմարտության միջից զտել իրական ճշմարտությունը խաբված դուրս չգա...
Գերագույնի գոյությունն էլ է հնարավոր ապացուցել, Հնդկաստանի Բենգալյա նահանգում հինգ հարյուր տարի առաջ հայտնության եկավ Կրիշա Չայտանյա Ավատարան, որի ուսմունքը, ապրած տունը, Նրա աշակերտների աշակերտները մինչև հիմա պահպանված են և նրա ուսմունքը ապացուցում է Հոգու և նյութի տարբերությունը, և որ այդ երկուսն էլ Գերագույնի էներգիաներն են, կյանքի սկիզբը և ամեն ինչ...
Ինչ վերաբերվում է թե «« եթե [B]հնարավոր չէ մարդու մեղքն ապացուցել ուրեմն մարդը մեղավոր չէ»» ապա այդ դեպքում ինչ կասես երբ երեխան ծնվում է, հիվանդությունով, ծնվում մեռնում, մեկը ծնվում է աղքատի ընտանիքում, մյուսը գողի, մյուսը հարուստի, մի ուրիշն էլ բախտավոր... եթե չկա մեղքի արդյունը... շատ բաներ հնարավոր չե ապացուցել շատ մարդկանց, բայց չի նշանակում գոյություն չունի, դրանում մարդ արարածը համոզվում է իր ապրած կյանքում, երբ դժբախտությունը գալիս է նոր սկսում է մտածել, խ՞ի, ինչի՞ ... 



> … էլի եմ ասում Յոգի ջան, էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը չէ այստեղ խնդրո առարկան… մենք ապացուցում ենք Արարչագործությունը… այն չպետք է հենվի որևէ մի տեսության ժխտման վրա… եթե ապացուցես արարչագործության իսկությունը դրանով դու բոլոր մնացած տեսությունները կժխտվեն ինքնաբերաբար…


Մեֆ ջան ես վերևում էլ էմ ասել, որ չեմ հերքում  էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, այլ չեմ ընդում Դարվինի  էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, դա միգուցե հերքում է «աստվածաշունչը», բայց վեդաներում կա էվոլուցիա, համարյա նման Դարվինի էվոլուցիային, բայց ոչ թե մարմինն է էվոլուցվում այլ ապրող էակը մի մարմնից անցնում է մի ուրիշ մարմնի մեջ սկսած ջրային կենդանիներից հետո ցամաքային և շարունակ մինչ Մարդ և միյայն մարդկային մարմնում է հնարավոր խորհել կյանքի իմաստի շուրջ և ինքնաճանաչվել...
 Արարչագործության տեսությունը ապացուցելով չի հերքվում էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, ես ներկայացրեցի էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը ըստ վեդաների, որը ավելի տրամաբանական է և ոչ հերքում է արարչագործականը, ոչ էլ էվոլյուցիան, որովհետև էվոլյուցիան դա բնական է նյութական աշխարհին...



> … երբ արարչագործության ջատագովներից պահանջում ես ապացույց, նրանք անմիջապես սկսում են ժխտել էվոլյուցիան… սխալ է ու սա կրկին անգամ գալիս է ապացուցելու որ արարչագործությունը կրոնական թեզ է…


Որովհետև նրանք ոչ գիտեն թե ինչ է հոգին և ինչ է նյութը և որ հոգին դա ապրող էակն է և կարող է դեգրադացվել մինչ կենդանական ձևերի մեջ և նորից բարձրանալ (էվոլուցվել) մինչ մարդկայինը... Կրոնական թեզ էլ է ինչպես նաև փիլիսոփայական, բայց տարբերությունը շատ է: Կրոնականը պրիմիտիվ է և հիմնված է միյայն հավատի վրա, ««աստվածաշնչում ասված է ուրեմն պետք է ընդունել»»  առանց հարցեր տալու կամ կասկածանքի ենթարկելու, «իրավունք չկա»... 
Կրոնները տարբեր են և տարբեր մակարդակի մարդկանց համար են նախատեսված ինչպես նաև արարչագործությունն էլ է նկարագրված տարբեր ձևերով, որոնք մակերեսային են ներկայացրած և մի տեսակ մշուշոտ աներևութական և առանց փիլիսոփայության...



> Չէ ապեր, նախ բոլորովին էլ ժամանակը, "արեգակնային համակարգը" բոլորովին էլ ճշգրիտ չի աշխատում և տիեզերքը դա բանականության արդյունք չի… եթե լիներ բանականության արդյունք ապա այն պետք է ունենար *նպատակ*… իմ 3 հարցերը մնում են ուժի մեջ Յոգի ջան…


Երբ է ժամանակը հետ մնացել և չի կատարել իր ավերողական դերը կամ "արեգակնային համակարգը երբ չի կատարել իր կյանք խլողական դերը ամեն օր իր ծագումից և մայրամուտից խլելով մարդու կյանքը... ասելով չե միյայն, փաստը կա չե՞ ... Իսկ քո կանքը ունի՞ նպատակ, եթե այո, ապա ամեն ինչ ունի իր նպատակը... Քո երեք հարցերը կմնան անպատասխան, որովհետև դու տրամադրված էս չնդունելու, չնայած լավ էլ հասկանում էս, որ կա նպատակ, չեմ կասկածում, որ Գերագույնին ընդունում էս, որովհետև քո գրառումներից երևում է դա, որ չես ընդունում սենտիմենտալ ««հավատ»» կոչվածը, ֆանատիկ «կրոնը» այլ փաստեր էս պահանջում, ամեն ինչ իր ժամմանակը ունի, եթե քեզ խնդրեմ բարձրացնել 100 կիլո մի անգմից առանց մարզվելու, դու չես կարող, բայց եթե մարզվես ապա մի ինչ որ ժամանակ հետո կկարողանաս...

----------


## յոգի

> Leo Negri-ի խոսքերից  
> Այսինքն հավատում ես, որ Կապիլա անունով ֆոլկլորային հերոսը, որը հնդիկ աստված Բրահմայի թոռնա ու հնդիկ աստված Վիշնույի մարմնավորումը, իրականում գոյությունա ունեցել` չնայած հիշատակվումա մենակ կրոնական տեքստերում ու լեգենդներում: Ես հենց դրա մասին էլ գրում էի` տենց որ շարունակվի, կպարզվի որ Հերակլեսնելա պատմական կերպար, Կարմիր Գլխարկն էլ:


 Չե չեմ հավատում, ես ոչ մի բանի չեմ հավատում եթե համոզված չեմ դրա իրականության վրա...
Վեդաների ուսմունքը  ֆոլկլորա չեն ընկերս... 



> Տվյալ ֆորումում քո գրեթե բոլոր գրառումները կապված են քո կրոնի գովազդի հետ, որի ընթացքում դու կեղծ տվյալներ ես հաղորդում քո կրոնից տարբերվող հնդկական փիլիսոփայության ուղղությունների մասին


,
Ես ոչ մի գովազ չեմ անում, եթե այդպես լինի ապա բոլորը ստեղ գովազդով են զբղված, որ իրենց կարդցածը և իմացածն են գրում... և ընկերս դու չես, որ կարող էս որոշել թե իմ տված տեղեկությունները կեղծ են, էտ որտեղից՞ վերցրեցիր, որ կեղծ են ու քոնը ճշմարիտ, ես ունեմ վեդյան փիլիսոփայության բազմաթիվ գրքեր և գրականություն, որոնք օրիգինալ տեքստերից են թարգմնված, ես իմ քմհաճույից ելնելով չե, որ գրում եմ և խաբում եմ մարդկանց կամ գովազդում եմ, դու էլ պոլիսն էս նման կեղծարարներին պատժողը...  



> դրանց մասին տեղեկություններ տալով զուտ քո կրոնի տեսակետից /օրինակ էս թեմայում հայտարարում ես սանքհյայի կրեացիոնիստական հայացքների մասին, մինչդեռ սանքհյայի մեծ մասը աթեիստականա, ուր մնաց կրեացիոնիստական լինի - այսինքն կեղծ տվյալներ ես հաղորդում: Եթե ես չլինեի /ընդ որում արդեն երրորդ թե չորրորդ անգամնա/, չեմ կարծում, որ մեկը նշեր տվյալներիդ կեղծության մասին, ու կասկածի տակ դներ քո հինդու փիլիսոփայության իմացությունը /որն ըստ ինձ խիստ կասկածելիա/` նենց որ վերաբերմունքդելա հասկանալի/:


Այո սանքհյա փիլիսոփայուփյունը շատ պարզ բացատրում է արարումը, նյութական տարրերը, որտեղից և այլը... կարդա Շրիմադ Բհագավատամի ստեղծագործական բաժինը, մի վախի ես չեմ գրել, և Կապիլա Մունիի ուսմունքը... 



> Ինձ տհաճա տեսնելը, թե ոնց ես Հնդկաստանի հարուստ ու բազմազան փիլիսոփայական դպրոցները /որոնցից զգալի մասը աթեիստականա, մյուս մասը կապ անգամ չունի քո կողմից գովազդվող կրոնական հայացքների հետ,


Տհաճա մի կարդա իմ գրառումները...
հետո զգալի մասը ոչ միյան աթեիստականա, նույնպես մայավադական է...



> մի ուրիշ մասը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի կրոնի հետ/ դուրս վերցնում պատմափիլիսոփայական կոնտեքստից ու մեկնաբանում զուտ քո կրոնի միակողմանի տեսակետից, այն համարելով միակ ճշմարիտը` ու այս ամենը` որևէ կերպ ծանոթ չլինելով թե Հնդկաստանի պատմությանը, թե մշակույթին


/
Ու դու էս ծանոթ հա՞ Հնդկաստանի պատմությանը, քո արևմտյան աթեիստական «փիլիսոփաներով» , այդպես էլ շարունակի և քո կեղծ վիճակվ մի փորձի ուրիշներին սխալ հանել արդարացնելով քոնը, որը ինձ հեչ չի հետաքրքրում...



> երբ հիշում եմ քո հանճարեղ, թարմ հորինած "սուտրա" բառի թարգմանությունը, մինչև հիմա փշաքաղվում եմ/:


Դե լավա, մեկ մեկ կթարմանաս...

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չե չեմ հավատում, ես ոչ մի բանի չեմ հավատում եթե համոզված չեմ դրա իրականության վրա...


Մի փախի հարցադրումից: Ձևակերպեմ հարցս այլ կերպ`դու համոզված ես Բրահմայի, Վիշնուի, ու իրանց թոռնիկ ու մարմնավորում հանդիսացող Կապիլա անունով կերպարի գոյության իրականության վրա?




> Վեդաների ուսմունքը ֆոլկլորա չեն ընկերս...


Ոչ մի Վեդա Կապիլայի մասին չի գրում: Դու ընդհանրապես Վեդաներ կարդացել ես?
Կապիլան նկարագրվածա պուրանաներում, պուրանաները գրված են դիցաբանական պատմվածքների տեսքով, նկարագրում են աստվածների, իմաստունների ու հերոսների, հետևաբար ֆոլկլորային բնույթ ունեն:





> Ես ոչ մի գովազ չեմ անում, եթե այդպես լինի ապա բոլորը ստեղ գովազդով են զբղված, որ իրենց կարդցածը և իմացածն են գրում... և ընկերս դու չես, որ կարող էս որոշել թե իմ տված տեղեկությունները կեղծ են, էտ որտեղից՞ վերցրեցիր, որ կեղծ են ու քոնը ճշմարիտ, ես ունեմ վեդյան փիլիսոփայության բազմաթիվ գրքեր և գրականություն, որոնք օրիգինալ տեքստերից են թարգմնված, ես իմ քմհաճույից ելնելով չե, որ գրում եմ և խաբում եմ մարդկանց կամ գովազդում եմ, դու էլ պոլիսն էս նման կեղծարարներին պատժողը...


Դու ունես բազմաթիվ կրոնական բնույթի գրականություն (կասկած կա, տպագրված Քրիշնայի Գիտակցության Միջազգային Կազմակերպության կողմից), որոնց հայացքները փորձում ես տարածել ֆոռումում: Հնդկական փիլիսոփայության գերակշռող մասի հետ (օրինակ սանքհյայի ու վերջինիս ազդեցության ներքո ձևավորված դասական յոգայի) այդ հայացքները չեն համընկնում:  Գրում ես, համոզված եմ, անշահախնդրորեն փորձելով տարածել այդ կրոնական գրքերում կարդացած ՄԻԱԿ ՈՒ ՃՇՄԱՐԻՏ ՃՇՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, ինչը քեզ բնորոշումա որպես վատագույն դեպքում կրոնական ֆանատիկի, լավագույն դեպքում` ուղղակի կրոնի մեջ խորացած ու խորը հավատացյալ մարդու, որը այնուամենայնիվ ծանոթ չէ հինդու փիլիսոփայությանը /այսինքն ծանոթա միայն ադվայտա վեդանտային, ու մնացած բոլոր ճյուղերը մեկնաբանումա վեդանտայի տեսանկյունից/:




> Այո սանքհյա փիլիսոփայուփյունը շատ պարզ բացատրում է արարումը, նյութական տարրերը, որտեղից և այլը... կարդա Շրիմադ Բհագավատամի ստեղծագործական բաժինը, մի վախի ես չեմ գրել, և Կապիլա Մունիի ուսմունքը...


Շրիմադ Բհագավատամը խիստ կրոնական վայշնավական պուրանայա, չի պատկանում սանքհյայի մտքի դպրոցին /պատկանումա թեիստական վեդանտային, եթե մեկին հետաքրքիրա - իսկ վեդանտան սանքհյա չի, ինչքան էլ յոգին դրան չհավատա/, որևէ կերպ ազդված չի սանքհյայից ու իրա մեջ սանքհյայի նկարագրությունը սանքհյային հակաճառողա: Իրա մեջի Կապիլան հենց էն Բրահմայի թոռնիկնա, որին տենց էլ չպարզեցինք, դու հավատում ես թե չէ:

Տենց, Լենինը գրումա քրիստոնեության մասին, բայց խոսալ քրիստոնեական արժեքների ու աշխարհայացքի մասին ելնելով Լենինի գործերից առնվազն տարօրինակա: 




> Տհաճա մի կարդա իմ գրառումները...
> հետո զգալի մասը ոչ միայն աթեիստականա, նույնպես մայավադական է...


Ահան, դու էլ քո ֆանտազիաները շարունակես հալած յուղի տեղ նաղդել:
Մայավադա տերմինը պատկանումա ադվայտա վեդանտայի ուղղությանը, ու պիտակավորումա գրեթե բոլոր հինդու ուսմունքները, որոնք համաձայն չեն ադվայտա վեդանտայի հետ:
Տենց վաղ միջնադարյան քրիստոնյաները վիրաբուժությունը սատանայական էին համարում:




> Ու դու էս ծանոթ հա՞ Հնդկաստանի պատմությանը, քո արևմտյան աթեիստական «փիլիսոփաներով» , այդպես էլ շարունակի և քո կեղծ վիճակվ մի փորձի ուրիշներին սխալ հանել արդարացնելով քոնը, որը ինձ հեչ չի հետաքրքրում...


http://www.hinduwebsite.com/hinduism...samkhyavrg.asp

Հեղինակը հնդիկա, գիտական աստիճան ունի, գրումա սանքհյայի մասին:
Հիմա քեզ հավատան մարդիկ, որ տնային պայմաններում կրոնական գրականությունա կարդում ու հետո սկսումա տարածել /յոգի, ի դեպ, վեդաների կարևորության մասին ես խոսում` գոնե մի հատ դասական վեդայական զոհաբերության կամ ծիսակարգի մասնակցած կաս? դե էն որ քուրմերը յուղը լցում են կրակի մեջ, բան... դժվար թե, շատ շատ տանը նստած կրոնական գրականություն կարդաս/, թե էս մարդուն, որը օբյեկտիվորեն ուսումնասիրումա սեփական հայրենիքի սանքհյա կոչվող մտքի դպրոցը ու գալիսա նույն եզրակացությունների, ինչ որ ես` որ սանքհյան աթեիստականա ու էվոլուցիոնիստական, ու չի վախենում դա բացահայտ նշելուց:





> Դե լավա, մեկ մեկ կթարմանաս...


Չիմացողներին ասեմ` յոգին թարգմանություններ էր հորինում, որոնք չկան նույնիսկ ակադեմիկ բառարաններում, ու որևէ կերպ չէր հիմնավորում, իրան նման գիտելիք որտեղից: Ով գիտի բոցավար երևկայաթյան մեջ Կրիշնան էր ասել...

----------

Mephistopheles (12.06.2010), Skeptic (12.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

[QUOTE=յոգի;2029632][QUOTE]


> Մեֆ ջան ապացույցներ լինում են նաև արգումենտներով, որը տրամաբանական է, բանական է, համոզիչ է, ոչ միյայն ֆիզիկապես ապացույցն է ապացույց...


Ֆիզիկական ապացույցը պարտադիր ա յոգի ջան, մենք խոսում ենք ֆիզիկակակն աշխարհի առաջացման այս վարկածի մասին… արգումենտն անգամ պետք ա հենվի ապացույցների վրա




> Հնարավոր չե ապացուցել մի բան, որի դեմ մարդ արդեն տրամադրված է,


 Հնարավոր ա յոգի ջան եթե փաստ բերես, բայց դու ուզում ես որ առանց փաստի հավատամ 


> Դու ապացույց էս պահանջում Արարչի կողմից արարման, ես կարող եմ արգումենտներով ապացուցել դրա ճշմարտությունը, բայց դա կարող է ընդունվել կամ ոչ, նույնը դու կարող էս անել, բայց վերջին հաշվով մարդ պետք է ինքը իր վրա աշխատի և կարողանա իր իմացած ճշմարտության միջից զտել իրական ճշմարտությունը խաբված դուրս չգա...


 յոգի ջան գրավիտացիան ապացուցված է, ու ինչքան էլ ես ինձ համոզեմ, դու արգումենտներով ապացուցես, մեկա գեավիտացիան կա… 5րդ հարկից որ թռար ու արանքում բան չեղավ 99% մեռած ես… կարաս չհավատաս, կարաս վիճես, բայց հաստատ դու 5րդ հարկից չես թռնի…



> Գերագույնի գոյությունն էլ է հնարավոր ապացուցել, Հնդկաստանի Բենգալյա նահանգում հինգ հարյուր տարի առաջ հայտնության եկավ Կրիշա Չայտանյա Ավատարան, որի ուսմունքը, ապրած տունը, Նրա աշակերտների աշակերտները մինչև հիմա պահպանված են և նրա ուսմունքը ապացուցում է Հոգու և նյութի տարբերությունը, և որ այդ երկուսն էլ Գերագույնի էներգիաներն են, կյանքի սկիզբը և ամեն ինչ...


 ապեր, էս գաղափարը ինչ ես ուզում ես անեմ… սրանից բնության օրենքները չեն փոխվում, մարդը միևնույնն ա մնում ա բնության և կենդանական աշխարհի մի մասը… մարդը իրա պրիցիպով շատ նման ա կենդանիներին… կենդանական ծագում ունի… Կրիշնան ինչ էլ ասի սա չի փոխվելու… աստված էլ վերևից իջնի սրա դեմ արգումենտ չկա… 



> Ինչ վերաբերվում է թե «« եթե [B]հնարավոր չէ մարդու մեղքն ապացուցել ուրեմն մարդը մեղավոր չէ»» ապա այդ դեպքում ինչ կասես երբ երեխան ծնվում է, հիվանդությունով, ծնվում մեռնում, մեկը ծնվում է աղքատի ընտանիքում, մյուսը գողի, մյուսը հարուստի, մի ուրիշն էլ բախտավոր... եթե չկա մեղքի արդյունը... շատ բաներ հնարավոր չե ապացուցել շատ մարդկանց, բայց չի նշանակում գոյություն չունի, դրանում մարդ արարածը համոզվում է իր ապրած կյանքում, երբ դժբախտությունը գալիս է նոր սկսում է մտածել, խ՞ի, ինչի՞ ...


 ապեր, երեխան երբ թույլ է ծնվում ապա դա պատիժ չի պարզապես կենսաբանորեն շեղումներ են լինում… եթե աստծուն հավատում ես ապա այդ հացը ստծուն պիտի ուղղես (եթե մի օր տեսնես)… ինչ վերաբերվում է թե ինչու է մեկը գողի ընտանիքում ծնվում իսկ մյուսը հարուստի, ասեմ… հարցը սխալ է… եթե էդ երեխեքը անհայտ ձևով բաժանվեին ծնողներին ապա կհասկանայի հարցը, բայց էդ երեխաները ծնվում են իրենց ծնողների սեռական հարաբերությունների շնորհիվ… եթե հարուստներն են ունենում սեռական հարաբերություններ, ապա երեխան հարուստի ընտանիքում է ծնվում… գողերն են ունենում՝ գողի ընտանիքում ա ծնվում… այ քո հարցը ճիշտ կլիներ եթե գողը սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ մտներ իր կնոջ հետ, բայց հարուստի կինը հղիանա և գողի երեխան ծնվի հարուստի ընտանիքում… (տենց բաներ լինում ա, բայց մարդիկ ոչ թե զարմանում են այլ արյունահեղություն են սարքում… )




> Մեֆ ջան ես վերևում էլ էմ ասել, որ չեմ հերքում  էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, այլ չեմ ընդում Դարվինի  էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, դա միգուցե հերքում է «աստվածաշունչը», բայց վեդաներում կա էվոլուցիա, համարյա նման Դարվինի էվոլուցիային, բայց ոչ թե մարմինն է էվոլուցվում այլ ապրող էակը մի մարմնից անցնում է մի ուրիշ մարմնի մեջ սկսած ջրային կենդանիներից հետո ցամաքային և շարունակ մինչ Մարդ և *միյայն մարդկային մարմնում է հնարավոր խորհել կյանքի իմաստի շուրջ և ինքնաճանաչվել...*


 էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը արդեն մենակ Դարվինինն , բայց որ չես ընդունում խնդիր չկա… հարցը ստեղ Արարման Վարկածն ա… էս մտքի հետ ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց սա մեզ որևէ առավելություն չի տալիս բնության մեջ, բացի նրանից որ մենք կարողանում ենք բնական ռեսուրսները իօգուտ մեզ օգտագործել… սա մեզ կենդանական աշխարհից չի առանձնացնում, մենք մնում ենք կենդանի … ու ես սա համարում եմ շատ գեղեցիկ ու ներդաշնակ… անգամ մարդկության մշակույթի մեջ մարդու ու կենդանական աշխարհի և ընդհանրապես կյանքի բոլոր ձևերի կապը ակնհայտ է ու կազմում է անկյունաքարը…



> Արարչագործության տեսությունը ապացուցելով չի հերքվում էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, ես ներկայացրեցի էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը ըստ վեդաների, որը ավելի տրամաբանական է և ոչ հերքում է արարչագործականը, ոչ էլ էվոլյուցիան, որովհետև էվոլյուցիան դա բնական է նյութական աշխարհին...


ես դեմ չեմ որ ապացուցվի Յոգի ջան, բայց թող ապացուցվի… ապեր, էվոլյուցիան "ըստ" ինչ որ մեկի չի լինում… էդ ոնց որ ասես գրավիտացիան ըստ վեդաների, կամ քրիստոնեության… էվոլյուցիան հոգևոր հարց չի քննարկում ապեր… այն ինչ որ տրամաբանական է դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ իրականություն է… մարդն իր պատմության մեջ միշտ էլ տրամաբանական սիստեմներ է ստեղծել ու առաջնորդվել դրանով, բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում աըդ սիստեմները քանդվել են և մարդկությունն իր պատմության ընթացքում հանգել է գիտության գաղափարին որի նպատակը երևույթներին բացատրություն տալն է այսինքն կազմել մի տրամաբանական շղթա որը կհիմնավորվի փաստերով և սա կօգնի մեզ ճանաչել ինքներս մեզ… 




> .................
> ........
> 
> Երբ է ժամանակը հետ մնացել և չի կատարել իր *ավերողական* դերը կամ "արեգակնային համակարգը երբ *չի կատարել իր կյանք խլողական դեր*ը ամեն օր իր ծագումից և մայրամուտից *խլելով մարդու կյանքը*... ասելով չե միյայն,* փաստը կա չե*՞ ... Իսկ քո կանքը ունի՞ նպատակ, եթե այո, ապա ամեն ինչ ունի իր նպատակը... Քո երեք հարցերը կմնան անպատասխան, որովհետև դու տրամադրված էս չնդունելու, չնայած լավ էլ հասկանում էս, որ կա նպատակ, չեմ կասկածում, որ Գերագույնին ընդունում էս, որովհետև քո գրառումներից երևում է դա, որ չես ընդունում սենտիմենտալ ««հավատ»» կոչվածը, ֆանատիկ «կրոնը» այլ փաստեր էս պահանջում, ամեն ինչ իր ժամմանակը ունի, եթե քեզ խնդրեմ բարձրացնել 100 կիլո մի անգմից առանց մարզվելու, դու չես կարող, բայց եթե մարզվես ապա մի ինչ որ ժամանակ հետո կկարողանաս...


Յոգի ջան, արեգակը կյանք չի խլում, ես կասեի ճիշտ հակառակը, առանց արեգակի կյանք ընդհանրապես չէր լինի… դուրս է գալիս որ եթե արեգակը վաղվանից դուրս չգա ուրեմն չենք մեռնելու՞… արեգակը թերևս կյանքի ամենաէական ֆակտորներից մեկն է… արդար չի նրան տենց կործանարար բնութագրելը… 

…գալով կյանքի նպատակին… ապեր եթե դու ապրեիր մենակդ մի կղզու վրա քո կյանքի նպատակը արդյո՞ք կլիներ այն ինչ հիմա է… կամ եթե ապրեիր 500 հոգանոց գյուղում, կամ սահարայի անապատներում ընտանիքով… կամ Լոս Անջելեսում… 

Համաձայն և համոզված եմ յոգի ջան որ իմ 3 հարցերն անպատասխան են մնալու… որովհետև դուք ձեր պնդումների ապացույցները չունեք և չեք ունենալու, որովհետը ապացույցները չկան… դուք պարզապես ընտրում եք այն ինչ ձեզ ձեռնտու է ու հավատում դրան… դուք բնության նկատմամբ օբյեկտիվ չեք… իսկ բնությունը ձեր նկատմամբ օբյեկտիվ է… դրա համար էլ կրոնները շատ են իսկ գիտությունը մեկ… և գիտության մեջ "ընտրություն" չեն անում… մեծամասնության ձայնը ոչինչ չի նշանակում… եթե 6 մլդ մարդ ասի գրավիտացիա չկա, դրանից այն չի վերանա ու մարդիկ էլ օդի մեջ չեն սավառնի…

----------

Leo Negri (12.06.2010), Skeptic (12.06.2010), յոգի (13.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի ջան, արեգակը կյանք չի խլում, ես կասեի ճիշտ հակառակը, առանց արեգակի կյանք ընդհանրապես չէր լինի… դուրս է գալիս որ եթե արեգակը վաղվանից դուրս չգա ուրեմն չենք մեռնելու՞… արեգակը թերևս կյանքի ամենաէական ֆակտորներից մեկն է… արդար չի նրան տենց կործանարար բնութագրելը…


Մեֆ ջան կյանք խլելը ինկատի ունեի, որ երբ արևը դուրս է գալիս և մայր է մտնում ապա մարդու կյանքը մի օրով կարճանում է, ոչ թե ուղակիորեն կյանք է խլում...



> յոգի ջան գրավիտացիան ապացուցված է, ու ինչքան էլ ես ինձ համոզեմ, դու արգումենտներով ապացուցես, մեկա գեավիտացիան կա… 5րդ հարկից որ թռար ու արանքում բան չեղավ 99% մեռած ես… կարաս չհավատաս, կարաս վիճես, բայց հաստատ դու 5րդ հարկից չես թռնի…


Իսկ գրավիտացիան չեմ հերքում ոչ էլ հերքել եմ, ին՞չ է նշանակում, եթե կա գրավիտացիա ուրեմն դա հերքում է աստծո գոյությունը՞...

----------


## Skeptic

> Իսկ գրավիտացիան չեմ հերքում ոչ էլ հերքել եմ, ին՞չ է նշանակում, եթե կա գրավիտացիա ուրեմն դա հերքում է աստծո գոյությունը՞...


Չէ, յոգի ջան, Մեֆն ամենայն հավանականությամբ ուզել ա ասի, որ էվոլյուցիան էլ ա էնպիսի փաստ, ինչպիսին գրավիտացիան ա  :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.06.2010), յոգի (14.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> երկրորդ գիտության մեջ քարացած բառ գոյություն չունի… գիտականորեն քար բառն ինքնին ոչինչ չի նշանակում


 Նախ  ՙքարացած՚ բառ  այնտեղ չկա։Կա ОКАМЕНЕЛОСТИ   կամ ОКАМЕИЕВШИЕ ОСТАНКИ Սա ամբողջովին գիտական ընդունված տերմին է և ամենուր օգտագործվում է հնեաբանության մեջ։Նյութում նաև բերված էր փաստ որ ԱՄՆ ում գտնվել է քարացուկ ծառ որը  անցնում է երկրակեղևի տարբեր շերտերի միջով։Միայն այս փաստը վկայում է որ երկրակեղևի շերտավորումներ առաջանալու համար ամենևին միլիոնավոր տարիներ պետք չեն ինչպես կարծում են էվտ  ջադագովները։
առավել մանրամասն կարող եք տեղեկանալ http://lib.rus.ec/b/122388/read կայքում։

----------


## Skeptic

> Նյութում նաև բերված էր փաստ որ ԱՄՆ ում գտնվել է քարացուկ ծառ որը  անցնում է երկրակեղևի տարբեր շերտերի միջով։Միայն այս փաստը վկայում է որ երկրակեղևի շերտավորումներ առաջանալու համար ամենևին միլիոնավոր տարիներ պետք չեն ինչպես կարծում են էվտ  ջադագովները։


Այս «փաստը» հերքող վիդեո արդեն դրել եմ  :Mda:  ու նորից դնելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում...  :Pardon:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDtAG...layer_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlIEJ...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzveO...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BDXg...eature=related

----------


## Leo Negri

Հերթական քրիշնաիտական պրոպագանդայի տարափ? Դե իհարկե:

Վերևի վիդեոների վրա Պրաբհուպադանա, Քրիշնայի Գիտակցության Միջազգային Կազմակերպության /աչքիս ճիշտ էի յոգիի բազում կրոնական գրքերի ծագումնաբանության հարցում/ հիմնադիրը և երբեմնի շեֆը:



Ահա այդ կազմակերպության իտալական տաճարի առաստաղի նկարներից մեկը: Գուշակեք քրիշնաիթների շեֆը որ նկարի վրայա վամպիրի նման: Հուշում` նկարը ներքևնա:

Իսկ հիմա մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ: Եթե մեկին հետաքրքիրա սույն աղանդը` կարա ուսումնասիրությունը սկսի նրանից, թե ոնց էին աղանդի ներսում 1971-1986թթ.  /15 տարի շարունակ!!!/ "սիրում", ծեծում ու այլ կերպ ստորացնում անչափահաս երեխաների: Հոդվածի հեղինակը սոցիոլոգիայի, անթրոպոլոգիայի, կրոնագիտության պրոֆեսսորա, PhD., ուսումնասիրելա Քրիշնայի Գիտակցության Միջազգային Կազմակերպությունը 25 տարուց ավել, այդ թվում ներսից, ու հանդիսանումա այս աղանդի խոշորագույն մասնագետներից մեկը:

http://www.icsahome.com/infoserv_art...buseiskcon.htm

Հետաքրքրվողներին խորհուրդ կտամ նաև նույն հեղինակի Hare Krishna in America գիրքը:

Իսկ դե հիմա էկեք ինքներս մեզ հարց տանք` թե էս ինչ բարի ու աստվածասեր կազմակերպության վիդեոներա դրել յոգին:

----------


## յոգի

> Leo Negri 
>  Իսկ հիմա մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ: Եթե մեկին հետաքրքիրա սույն աղանդը` կարա ուսումնասիրությունը սկսի նրանից, թե ոնց էին աղանդի ներսում 1971-1986թթ. /15 տարի շարունակ!!!/ "սիրում", ծեծում ու այլ կերպ ստորացնում անչափահաս երեխաների:


Նախ թեմայից շեղվել էս, իսկ ես ինչ տեղադրել եմ կապ ունի այս թեմայի հետ և քանի որ շելվել ես և հարց ես առաջ քաշել ապա պատասխանեմ և եթե մոդերատորները կգտնեն որ չի համապատասխանում թող ջնջեն...
Քեզ էլ թվումա նորություն էս՞ հայտնաբերել, ուզում էս մի քանի թունդ հոտվածներ էլ ես տեղադրեմ ««կրիշնայականների»» մասին... Որտեղ կազմակերպություն, այնտեղ փող, ուժ, իշխել, ուղեղի լվացում և իվերջո աղանդ, դա անխուսափելի է... բայց այդ բոլորը ոչ մի կապ չունի սկզբնական իմաստության կամ կրոնի հետ, որովհետև որտեղ մարդու կեղտոտ մատը խառնվում է ապականում է ամեն ինչ...
Հետո ով ասես կարա ինչ հոդված ասես, ում մասին ասես գրի, չնայած ես չեմ հերքում, թե դա տեղի չի ունեցել, ինչպես ասեցի, կարամ ավելի թունդ հոտվածներ տեղադրեմ...
Ու քեզ թվումա պեդոֆիլներ, հոմոներ և այլ զիբիլներ միյայն այդ կազմակերպությունու են՞, ցանկացած կորն կոչված կազմակերպւթյուններում լիքն են դրանք, քրիստոնյա կոչվածներն ել ոչ պակաս էին, հիշի պատմությունը, ինչքան՞ անմեղ մարդկանց կոտորեցին, բրնաբարեցին, այրեցին, նույնը մուսուլմանները... Կեղտոտ դեմոնային մտքի տեր մարդը ամեն տեղ մնում է նույնը և կրոն կոչվածները շատ հարմար է, որ նրանք իրենց կեղտոտ գործերը առաջ տանեն և անմեղ մարդկանց շահագործեն...
Ընենց որ, ապեր աշխարհը լի է զիբիլով և տարածվում է ամենուրեք...



> Իսկ դե հիմա էկեք ինքներս մեզ հարց տանք` թե էս ինչ բարի ու աստվածասեր կազմակերպության վիդեոներա դրել յոգին:


Կազմակերպությունը մնում է կազմակերպություն, իսկ կազմակերպության անդամները կարան բարի լինեն կարան չար լինեն, ինչ վերաբերվում է վիդեոներին ապա դրանք կազմակերպության հոգևոր ուսուցիչի լեկցիաներն է, որը կապ չունի այդ կազմակերպւթյան անդամների ավելի ուշ կատարված գործերի հետ, որովհետև դա տեղի է ունեցել երբ Պրաբհուպադան հեռացել էր արդեն, և մի նորություն էլ ասեմ քեզ, կարողա լսած էլ լինես, Պրաբհուպադային թույնել և սպանել են հենց իր աշակերտ կոչվածները... ինձ թվումա մնացածը պարզ է...
Ես հագում եմ բոլոր կրոնները իրենց սկզբնական վիճակում, բայց իմ համար վեդյան փիլիսոփայությունը ավելի բարձրա... ու հետո ես չեմ պրոպագանդում, եթե ըտենց վերցնենք ապա բոլորն էլ մի ինչ որ բան պրոպագանդում են, աթեիզմ, էվոլուցիա, եհովա և այլը, և լիքը վիդեոներ և հոդվածներ են տեղադրում... թե չե հարգելի Լեո կենտրոնացել էս ինձ վրա, ինչա մի քիչ բան գիտես վեդաներից, երևումա վախտին թունդ կրիշնայական էս եղել, այսինքը կներես, եթե քեզ վիրավորական թվա...

----------


## Skeptic

> ...ու հետո ես չեմ պրոպագանդում, եթե ըտենց վերցնենք ապա բոլորն էլ մի ինչ որ բան պրոպագանդում են, աթեիզմ, էվոլուցիա, եհովա և այլը, և լիքը վիդեոներ և հոդվածներ են տեղադրում...


Ինչ-որ չափով համաձայն եմ, յոգի ջան, ես էլ եմ աթեիզմ պրոպագանդում, բայց ես դեմ չեմ լինի, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ հակառակը` շատ կուզեմ, որ մարդիկ սկզբում ինձ չհավատան, ընդիմախոսեն, բայց հետո աստիճանաբար փոխեն իրանց համոզմունքները: Իմ համար շատ կարևոր են փաստերը ու դրանց օբյեկտիվ, չաղավաղված մեկնաբանությունները /որով ես դեռ չեմ զբաղվում, բայց հուսով եմ` շուտով կզբաղվեմ/: Ոչ ոք չի կարող հերքել արարչի գոյությունը, նույն կերպ ոնց որ չի կարող հերքել ծեծված ու ջարդված Ռասելի թեյնիկի, Թռչող Սպագետտի-Մոնստրի ու Վարդագույն Միաեղջյուրի գոյությունը: Այլ հարց ա` արարչի գոյության անհրաժեշտության հարցը:
Իսկ էվոլյուցիան պրոպագանդեն, թե` չէ, անհերքելի փաստ ա, անկախ մեր ցանկություններից:

----------

յոգի (14.06.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Նախ թեմայից շեղվել էս, իսկ ես ինչ տեղադրել եմ կապ ունի այս թեմայի հետ և քանի որ շելվել ես և հարց ես առաջ քաշել ապա պատասխանեմ և եթե մոդերատորները կգտնեն որ չի համապատասխանում թող ջնջեն...


Վիդեոների անուններն են` 

Քրիշնան աստված է
Ամեն ինչ պատկանումա աստծուն /որը, ըստ առաջին վիդեոյի, Քրիշնանա/
Պրաբհուպադան պատասխանումա Քրիշնայի մասին հարցերին
Պրաբհուպադան րեինկարնացիայի մասին:

Իհարկե, այս չորս թեմաները թեմայից շեղում չեն` ընդհակառակը, ապացուցում են կրեացիոնիզմի ճշտությունը:
Իսկ դե այ ես որ զարմանում եմ, թե ինչուա տեղադրված մի կազմակերպության հիմնադրի վիդեոներ, որի բարցրաստիճան անդամները էրեխեքին սիրելու հարցում տվել կաթոլիկ տերտերներին անցել են, մեղադրվում եմ թեմայից շեղման մեջ:
Չքնաղագույն երկակի ստանդարտներ ունի քրիշնաիտ յոգին:




> Քեզ էլ թվումա նորություն էս՞ հայտնաբերել, ուզում էս մի քանի թունդ հոտվածներ էլ ես տեղադրեմ ««կրիշնայականների»» մասին... Որտեղ կազմակերպություն, այնտեղ փող, ուժ, իշխել, ուղեղի լվացում և իվերջո աղանդ, դա անխուսափելի է... բայց այդ բոլորը ոչ մի կապ չունի սկզբնական իմաստության կամ կրոնի հետ, որովհետև որտեղ մարդու կեղտոտ մատը խառնվում է ապականում է ամեն ինչ...
> Հետո ով ասես կարա ինչ հոդված ասես, ում մասին ասես գրի, չնայած ես չեմ հերքում, թե դա տեղի չի ունեցել, ինչպես ասեցի, կարամ ավելի թունդ հոտվածներ տեղադրեմ...


Մի բանա դեղին թերթում տեղադրված հոդված, լրիվ ուրիշ բանա գիտական հոդված մարդու կողմից, որը ուսումնասիրելա կազմակերպությունը ներսից:
Էդ մարդու կեղտոտ մատը չի խառնվում: Էդ աստվածների կեղտոտ մատնա խառնվում մարդկանց գործերի մեջ` ստիպելով մարդկանց "տիեզերական սիրո", "րեինկարնացիայի" ու "քրիշնան ամենակարողա"  ֆոնի տակ էրեխեք սիրել: Ամենակարող Քրիշնան ըստ երևույթի դեմ չի:




> Ու քեզ թվումա պեդոֆիլներ, հոմոներ և այլ զիբիլներ միյայն այդ կազմակերպությունու են՞, ցանկացած կորն կոչված կազմակերպւթյուններում լիքն են դրանք, քրիստոնյա կոչվածներն ել ոչ պակաս էին, հիշի պատմությունը, ինչքան՞ անմեղ մարդկանց կոտորեցին, բրնաբարեցին, այրեցին, նույնը մուսուլմանները... Կեղտոտ դեմոնային մտքի տեր մարդը ամեն տեղ մնում է նույնը և կրոն կոչվածները շատ հարմար է, որ նրանք իրենց կեղտոտ գործերը առաջ տանեն և անմեղ մարդկանց շահագործեն...


Պետքա հասկանալ` դեմ ես կազմակերպված կրոնին? Իսկ այ վեդաները կողմ են: Հիմա ոնց անենք?




> Ընենց որ, ապեր աշխարհը լի է զիբիլով և տարածվում է ամենուրեք...


Օրինակ նման զիբիլը արտասովոր շատ էր կազմակերպությունում, որի հիմնադրի վիդեոները դու տեղադրել ես քիչ առաջ:
Ինչպես կասեր Հիսուսը` ծառը պտուղներով են ճանաչում:




> Կազմակերպությունը մնում է կազմակերպություն, իսկ կազմակերպության անդամները կարան բարի լինեն կարան չար լինեն, ինչ վերաբերվում է վիդեոներին ապա դրանք կազմակերպության հոգևոր ուսուցիչի լեկցիաներն է, որը կապ չունի այդ կազմակերպւթյան անդամների ավելի ուշ կատարված գործերի հետ, որովհետև դա տեղի է ունեցել երբ Պրաբհուպադան հեռացել էր արդեն, և մի նորություն էլ ասեմ քեզ, կարողա լսած էլ լինես, Պրաբհուպադային թույնել և սպանել են հենց իր աշակերտ կոչվածները... ինձ թվումա մնացածը պարզ է...


Էրեխեքին սիրելը սկսվելա 71-ին, Պարբհուպադան կազմակերպությունը ղեկավարելա մինչև 77-ում մահանալը: Ապացույց` մեռնելուց առաջ ժառանգներա նշանակել, հեռացած մարդիկ ժառանգներ չեն նշանակում:
Նենց որ էդ սաղ տեղի էր ունեցել հենց իրա օրոք` պետք չի ըստ սեփական հարմարության խեղաթյուրել ինֆորմացիան:
Ով գիտի` նույն էրեխեքն էլ թույնած կլինեն:




> Ես հագում եմ բոլոր կրոնները իրենց սկզբնական վիճակում, բայց իմ համար վեդյան փիլիսոփայությունը ավելի բարձրա... ու հետո ես չեմ պրոպագանդում, եթե ըտենց վերցնենք ապա բոլորն էլ մի ինչ որ բան պրոպագանդում են, աթեիզմ, էվոլուցիա, եհովա և այլը, և լիքը վիդեոներ և հոդվածներ են տեղադրում... թե չե հարգելի Լեո կենտրոնացել էս ինձ վրա, ինչա մի քիչ բան գիտես վեդաներից, երևումա վախտին թունդ կրիշնայական էս եղել, այսինքը կներես, եթե քեզ վիրավորական թվա...


Քո մոտ վայշնավական վեդանտայա ու քրիշնաիզմ, յոգի, վեդայական փիլիսոփայություն չի: Կրկնում եմ արդեն տրված /ու անպատասխան մնացած/ հարցս` քանի վեդայական զոհաբերության կամ ծիսակատարության ես մասնակցել? Զրո? Զարմանալի չի:
Իհարկե, տանը նստել Պրաբհուպադայի խիստ խմբագրած ու հարմարեցված Բհագավատ Գիտայի թարգմանություն/մեկնաբանությունը կարդալն ավելի հեշտա, քան իրոք որոշակի խորությամբ ուսումնասիրել իրական հնդկական փիլիսոփայական համակարգերը:
Վեդաները ես, ի տարբերություն քեզ, գոնե կարդացել եմ: Առաջին երեքը ծիսական, ակնհայտորեն բազմաստվածական կրոնական լիտուրգիաներ են` նվիրված գլխավորապես Ինդրային ու Ագնիին: Չորրորդը մոգական տեքստերի հավաքածույա, ուղղված այդ թվում կանանց հրապուրելուն ու թշնամիներին անիծելուն: Բավականին հետաքրքիր ու պոետիկ տեքստեր են, ու գրեթե կապ չունեն քո հայացքների հետ:
Կենտրոնացել եմ քո վրա, որովհետև, կրկնվեմ`



> Ինձ տհաճա տեսնելը, թե ոնց ես Հնդկաստանի հարուստ ու բազմազան փիլիսոփայական դպրոցները /որոնցից զգալի մասը աթեիստականա, մյուս մասը կապ անգամ չունի քո կողմից գովազդվող կրոնական հայացքների հետ, մի ուրիշ մասը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի կրոնի հետ/ դուրս վերցնում պատմափիլիսոփայական կոնտեքստից ու մեկնաբանում զուտ քո կրոնի միակողմանի տեսակետից, այն համարելով միակ ճշմարիտը` ու այս ամենը` որևէ կերպ ծանոթ չլինելով թե Հնդկաստանի պատմությանը, թե մշակույթին /երբ հիշում եմ քո հանճարեղ, թարմ հորինած "սուտրա" բառի թարգմանությունը, մինչև հիմա փշաքաղվում եմ/:


Կրիշնաիթ ես բարեբախտաբար երբեք չեմ էղել, ոչ էլ դասում եմ ինձ որևէ հնդկական ծագում ունեցող կրոնական կոնցեսսիայի, ուղղության կամ աղանդի: Իմ աշխարհայացքի վրա որոշակի առումով ազդելա բուդդիզմը, դասական յոգան, միջնադարյան հատհան ու շայվիթական տամիլյան տանտրան, բայց ես ինձ ոչ բուդդիստ եմ համարում, ոչ շայվիթ, ոչ էլ նենց թունդ յոգին:

----------

Freeman (17.06.2010), Skeptic (14.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

Չքնաղագույն երկակի հեգնանքտ քեզ պահի հարգելի Նեգրի և քրիշնա չե այլ կրիշնա...



> Մի բանա դեղին թերթում տեղադրված հոդված, լրիվ ուրիշ բանա գիտական հոդված մարդու կողմից, որը ուսումնասիրելա կազմակերպությունը ներսից:


հա չեմ հերքում և մենակ ինքը չի գրել էլի կան գրքեր գրողներ, դա լավ փող աշխատելու միջոցա գրքեր գրել և տարծել... 



> Էդ մարդու կեղտոտ մատը չի խառնվում: Էդ աստվածների կեղտոտ մատնա խառնվում մարդկանց գործերի մեջ` ստիպելով մարդկանց "տիեզերական սիրո", "րեինկարնացիայի" ու "քրիշնան ամենակարողա"  ֆոնի տակ էրեխեք սիրել: Ամենակարող Քրիշնան ըստ երևույթի դեմ չի/


Աստվածներն են ստիպում հա՞ մարդկանց... էհ' ընկերս ձանձրալիա... դա քո անհատական պակերացումներնա... 



> Պետքա հասկանալ` դեմ ես կազմակերպված կրոնին? Իսկ այ վեդաները կողմ են: Հիմա ոնց անենք


?
Կազմակերպությունը չեմ ընդունում, իսկ գիտելիքը կազմակերպությունը չի ստեղծել, այլ ինչքան կարողանում են փորձում են աղավաղել...



> Օրինակ նման զիբիլը արտասովոր շատ էր կազմակերպությունում, որի հիմնադրի վիդեոները դու տեղադրել ես քիչ առաջ:
> Ինչպես կասեր Հիսուսը` ծառը պտուղներով են ճանաչում


Հա իհարկե, Հիսուսի կրոնի հետևորդներն էլ շատ ավելի ահավոր բաներ են կատարել, հիմա ինչ Հիսուսին մեղադրենք՞, չնայած շատերը դժբախտաբար մեղադրում են... երբեմն ծառի պտուղները նեխում են...



> Քո մոտ վայշնավական վեդանտայա ու քրիշնաիզմ, յոգի, վեդայական փիլիսոփայություն չի: Կրկնում եմ արդեն տրված /ու անպատասխան մնացած/ հարցս` քանի վեդայական զոհաբերության կամ ծիսակատարության ես մասնակցել? Զրո? Զարմանալի չի


:
Իսկ ո՞վ է քո կարծիքով վեդաների հեղինակը, Վեդա Վյասան չի՞, որը Գրական ինկարնացիան է, չնայած դու ամեն ինչ այլ ձևով գիտես, դժվար թե ընդունես... իսկ ծիսակատարությունների ոչ միյայն մասնակցել եմ, այլ ինքս էլ էմ անցկացրել Հնդկաստանում, ինչ վերաբերվում է փիլիսոփայություն է թե ոչ, ապա ըստ  շայվիթական տամիլյական քո տեսակետի դա այդպես չե միգուցե, բայց դա ոչինչ չի փոխում...

Գոյություն ունի չորս Վայշնավական սամպրադայաներ, որոնք հիմնված են վեդաների, շաստրաների, իտիհասների, պուրանաների, ուպանիշադների վրա, իսկ վեդանտան ինչքան հիշում եմ վեդաների մեկնաբանություն է, տրված Շանկարաչարյայի կողմից, որը մոնիստականն է, Մադհվաչարյայի կողմից, որը վայշնավականն է և էլի ինչ որ մեկի կողմից...



> Իհարկե, տանը նստել Պրաբհուպադայի խիստ խմբագրած ու հարմարեցված Բհագավատ Գիտայի թարգմանություն/մեկնաբանությունը կարդալն ավելի հեշտա, քան իրոք որոշակի խորությամբ ուսումնասիրել իրական հնդկական փիլիսոփայական համակարգերը:


 Ին՞չ գիտես թե ինչ եմ կարդացել կամ ուսումնասիրել... 



> Վեդաները ես, ի տարբերություն քեզ, գոնե կարդացել եմ: Առաջին երեքը ծիսական, ակնհայտորեն բազմաստվածական կրոնական լիտուրգիաներ են` նվիրված գլխավորապես Ինդրային ու Ագնիին: Չորրորդը մոգական տեքստերի հավաքածույա, ուղղված այդ թվում կանանց հրապուրելուն ու թշնամիներին անիծելուն: Բավականին հետաքրքիր ու պոետիկ տեքստեր են, ու գրեթե կապ չունեն քո հայացքների հետ:


Ապրես լավ էս արել, վեդաները այնքան շատ են, որ մի կյանքում անհնար է կարդալ, իսկ մակերեսորեն հնարավոր է ուսունասիրել... ուրախ էմ քո համար, որ ճիշտը տեսնում էս և կարողանում էս տարբերել...




> Կրիշնաիթ ես բարեբախտաբար երբեք չեմ էղել, ոչ էլ դասում եմ ինձ որևէ հնդկական ծագում ունեցող կրոնական կոնցեսսիայի, ուղղության կամ աղանդի: Իմ աշխարհայացքի վրա որոշակի առումով ազդելա բուդդիզմը, դասական յոգան, միջնադարյան հատհան ու շայվիթական տամիլյան տանտրան, բայց ես ինձ ոչ բուդդիստ եմ համարում, ոչ շայվիթ, ոչ էլ նենց թունդ յոգին


:
 Մարդիկ տարբեր են...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ, ճիշտը որ ասեմ վարյանտ չկա որ դուք կրեացիայի գիտական փաստեր բերեք… էտի անհնար ա… ամենաշատը կարող ա գիտական փաստերն աղավաղեք, ոլորեք, ծռեք ու մեզ դեմ տաք… մի կողմից ասում եք հնարավոր չի ապացուցել, մյուս կողմից էլ ապացույցներ եք բերում…

Բայց մի հատ լավ առաջարկ ունեմ, եկեք փիլիսոփայորեն "ապացուցեք" կրեացիայի հնարավորությունը… ենթադրենք կա այդ մեկը որ ստեղծել է ապա որը կարող է լինել նպատակը, հնարավոր տեխնոլոգիաները և ինչպիսին կլիներ Արարիչը… գիտական փաստեր չեմ ուզում այլ զուտ տեսականորեն 

…համաձայն ե՞ք…

----------

kyahi (16.06.2010), Skeptic (16.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ժողովուրդ, ճիշտը որ ասեմ վարյանտ չկա որ դուք կրեացիայի գիտական փաստեր բերեք… էտի անհնար ա… ամենաշատը կարող ա գիտական փաստերն աղավաղեք, ոլորեք, ծռեք ու մեզ դեմ տաք… մի կողմից ասում եք հնարավոր չի ապացուցել, մյուս կողմից էլ ապացույցներ եք բերում…
> 
> Բայց մի հատ լավ առաջարկ ունեմ, եկեք փիլիսոփայորեն "ապացուցեք" կրեացիայի հնարավորությունը… ենթադրենք կա այդ մեկը որ ստեղծել է ապա որը կարող է լինել նպատակը, հնարավոր տեխնոլոգիաները և ինչպիսին կլիներ Արարիչը… գիտական փաստեր չեմ ուզում այլ զուտ տեսականորեն 
> 
> …համաձայն ե՞ք…


Մեֆ ջան, IMHO, նախաձեռնությունդ ձախողվելու ա...  :Sad: 
Մոտավորապես *էսպիսի* պատասխաններ ես ստանալու: /© Leo Negri/

----------


## յոգի

> Ժողովուրդ, ճիշտը որ ասեմ վարյանտ չկա որ դուք կրեացիայի գիտական փաստեր բերեք… էտի անհնար ա… ամենաշատը կարող ա գիտական փաստերն աղավաղեք, ոլորեք, ծռեք ու մեզ դեմ տաք… մի կողմից ասում եք հնարավոր չի ապացուցել, մյուս կողմից էլ ապացույցներ եք բերում…
> 
> Բայց մի հատ լավ առաջարկ ունեմ, եկեք փիլիսոփայորեն "ապացուցեք" կրեացիայի հնարավորությունը… ենթադրենք կա այդ մեկը որ ստեղծել է ապա որը կարող է լինել նպատակը, հնարավոր տեխնոլոգիաները և ինչպիսին կլիներ Արարիչը… գիտական փաստեր չեմ ուզում այլ զուտ տեսականորեն 
> 
> …համաձայն ե՞ք…


Այդ ես եմ ասել, որ հնարավոր չի ապացուցել ու նշել էի ֆիզիկապես, որովհետև հոգևորը դա նյութ չի, որ կարողանաս շոշափել ու զգալ, բայց հոգու առկայության ապացույցը դա կյանքն է, որ կա, զգացմունքներ արտահայտողը, գիտակցության աղբույրը, սիրողը և ատողը, իսկ կոպիտ նյութից հնարավոր չե սպասել վերևում նկարագրածները...
Քարից, հողից կամ նյութից հնարավոր չե սեր քամել, որովհետև դա անկենդան նյութ է, որին էակն է, այսինքը հոգին է կյանք տալիս... 
Գիտնականներին ես դեմ չեմ, ահագին բաներ են հայտնաբերել, բայց դեռ կյանքի աղբուրը չեն կարողացել գտնել, եթե մեջտեղից հանում են հոգու գոյությունը ապա ամեն ինչ ինչ որ ապացուցել են դառնում է աբսուրդ, որովհետև նյութին շարժողը դա հոգին է... ապացույց՞ 



> Բայց մի հատ լավ առաջարկ ունեմ, եկեք փիլիսոփայորեն "ապացուցեք" կրեացիայի հնարավորությունը… ենթադրենք կա այդ մեկը որ ստեղծել է ապա որը կարող է լինել նպատակը, հնարավոր տեխնոլոգիաները և ինչպիսին կլիներ Արարիչը… գիտական փաստեր չեմ ուզում այլ զուտ տեսականորեն


««Տեսականորեն»» եթե ««ենթադրենք»» դե լավ, նպատակը դա վերագտնել իր սկզբնական հավերժ վիճակը, այսինքը այս նյութական տիեզերքը մի տեղ է, որտեղ հնարավորություն է տրվում ապրող էակին ապրել ցանկացած մարմնում և բավարարել իր բոլոր ցանկությունները բազբազան ձևերով և վերջապես գալ այն եզրակացության, որ ինքը, էակը ոչ մի կապ չունի այս ժամանակավոր նյութական աշխարհի հետ...
Իսկ տեխնալոգիան դա նպատակ չե, եթե դա ինկատի ունես, դա կյանքը կոմֆորտացնելու միջոց է, ինչպես բոլոր նյութական գիտելիքները...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, IMHO, նախաձեռնությունդ ձախողվելու ա... 
> Մոտավորապես *էսպիսի* պատասխաններ ես ստանալու: /© Leo Negri/


աաա՞՞՞աաաա…… միգուցե, …… բայց արի փորձենք … կարոզ ա՞ ասում ես "իմ վրա հույս չդնեք"……

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Այդ ես եմ ասել, որ հնարավոր չի ապացուցել ու նշել էի ֆիզիկապես, որովհետև հոգևորը դա նյութ չի, որ կարողանաս շոշափել ու զգալ, բայց հոգու առկայության ապացույցը դա կյանքն է,* որ կա, զգացմունքներ արտահայտողը, գիտակցության աղբույրը, սիրողը և ատողը, իսկ կոպիտ նյութից հնարավոր չե սպասել վերևում նկարագրածները...
> Քարից, հողից կամ նյութից հնարավոր չե սեր քամել, որովհետև դա անկենդան նյութ է, որին էակն է, այսինքը հոգին է կյանք տալիս... 
> Գիտնականներին ես դեմ չեմ, ահագին բաներ են հայտնաբերել, բայց դեռ կյանքի աղբուրը չեն կարողացել գտնել, եթե մեջտեղից հանում են հոգու գոյությունը ապա ամեն ինչ ինչ որ ապացուցել են դառնում է աբսուրդ, որովհետև նյութին շարժողը դա հոգին է... ապացույց՞


Ապեր, խոսքը միշտ էլ եղել է ֆիզիկակակն աշխարհի մասին և դա ապացուցման կարիք ունի, բայց ձեր մի մասը պնդում է որ ապացույց չկա, իսկ մյուս մասը փորձում է բերել… երկու դեպքում էլ կրեացիան չի ապացուցվում… 

ինչ վերաբերվում է հոգուն, ապա հոգին չի դրսևորվում եթե նյութ չկա… եթե չկա նյութ, ապա հոգին չի կարող դրսևորվել, կամ արտահայտվել… բայց ինչպես դու ես ասում նյութի գոյությունը դա դեռ հոգու գոյություն չի, նշանակում է նյութը առաջնային է, հոգին երկրորդական, կամ ունի նյութական բաղադրություն…

…իմիջայլոց բակտերիան էլ է կյանք, բայց գիտակցություն չունի այնպեսին ինչպիսին դու ես ասում, ուրեմն անգամ կյանքը դեռ հոգու գոյության պայման չի… ուրեմն ո՞րն է հոգու գոյության պայմանը… և եթե կա պայման ուրեմն պայմանն է առաջնայինը, քանի որ առանց պայմանի չի կարող որևէ բան, ներառյալ հոգի լինել




> ««Տեսականորեն»» եթե ««ենթադրենք»» դե լավ, նպատակը դա վերագտնել իր սկզբնական հավերժ վիճակը, այսինքը այս նյութական տիեզերքը մի տեղ է, *որտեղ հնարավորություն է տրվում ապրող էակին ապրել ցանկացած մարմնում* և բավարարել իր բոլոր ցանկությունները բազբազան ձևերով և *վերջապես գալ այն եզրակացության, որ ինքը, էակը ոչ մի կապ չունի այս ժամանակավոր նյութական աշխարհի հետ...*
> Իսկ տեխնալոգիան դա նպատակ չե, եթե դա ինկատի ունես, դա կյանքը կոմֆորտացնելու միջոց է, ինչպես բոլոր նյութական գիտելիքները...


փաստորեն ես կամ դու ընտրել ենք այս մարմինը… ուրեմն մենք մեղավոր ենք մեր տեսքի համար, այսինքն կարելի է աղջկան մեղադրել որ նա կնոջ մարմնում է բնակություն հաստատել բանակ չգնալու համար և նա պետք է ապացուցի որ դա չի եղել իր ընտրության պատճառը… անձամբ ես չեմ հիշում երբ եմ այս մարմինն "ընտրել" ու եթե ինձ մնար ես Թոմ Կրուզի մարմինը կընտրեի ու Էյնշտեյնի ուղեղը… ուրիշ բան որ ամեն մարդ իր տեսքից ու խելքից գոհ ա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ նա ընտրել ա դրանք…

… Յոգի ապեր, եթե կապ չունենք էս նյութական աշխարհի հետ, բա էս ամբողջը ինչի՞ համար ա… հենց ընենե՞ց… ուրեմն ինքնասպանությունը դա "երազանքի իրականացման ամենակարճ ճանապարհն է, բայց չգիտես ինչու ոչ ոք այդ ճանապարհը չի ուզում ընտրի… 

… նպատակ ինկատի ունեմ թե ինչի համար է այս ամենը՝ նպատակը, ծրագիրը… իսկ տեխնոլոգիան ինկատի ունեմ ինչպես է այս ամենը լինում, կամ եղել և ինչու հենց այսպես, և քանի որ սա ինչ որ մեկի կողմից ծրագրված է, ապա պետք է լինի հստակ պատասխան…

----------

Skeptic (17.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> ...կարող ա՞ ասում ես "իմ վրա հույս չդնեք"……


Ըհը  :Yes:  Որտև չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչ «ապացույցներ» /թեկուզ` տեսական/ են լինելու:  :Pardon: 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում ճիշտ ես. արժի փորձել:

----------


## Vook

> …իմիջայլոց բակտերիան էլ է կյանք, բայց գիտակցություն չունի


Բա մրջունը, գիտակցություն ունի թէ՞ ոչ։
Ինքը էվոլյուցիայի ենթարկվել է, թէ՞ էնքան փոքր էր որ էվոլյուցիան նրան չի նկատել։
Արդյոք տեղյա՞կ ես մրջունների խիստ կարգավորված ու ծրագրավորված  կենսակերպին։
Մրջունը ունի՞ բավականաչափ գիտակցություն, որ  ինքն իր  տեսակի համար  գծեր այդ գծագիրը։

----------


## Skeptic

> Բա մրջունը, գիտակցություն ունի թէ՞ ոչ։
> Ինքը էվոլյուցիայի ենթարկվել է, թէ՞ էնքան փոքր էր որ էվոլյուցիան նրան չի նկատել։
> Արդյոք տեղյա՞կ ես մրջունների խիստ կարգավորված ու ծրագրավորված  կենսակերպին։
> Մրջունը ունի՞ բավականաչափ գիտակցություն, որ  ինքն իր  տեսակի համար  գծեր այդ գծագիրը։


Մրջյունները նույնիսկ երազներ են տեսնում /*աղբյուրը*/, բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող ապացուցել կրեացիան:  :Cool:

----------


## յոգի

> Ապեր, խոսքը միշտ էլ եղել է ֆիզիկակակն աշխարհի մասին և դա ապացուցման կարիք ունի, բայց ձեր մի մասը պնդում է որ ապացույց չկա, իսկ մյուս մասը փորձում է բերել… երկու դեպքում էլ կրեացիան չի ապացուցվում…


Այո հենց այդպես էլ կա, ծրագրավորված է Գերագույնի կողմից և շատ կատարյալ ձևով, պարզապես պետք է գտնել ճշմարիտ ուղղին և կարողանալ իրականացնել և ինքնաճանաչվել, նաև աթեզիմի ուղղով, բայց երկար ժամանակ գլուխ ջարդելով կամ «կրոնական», որը նույնպես երկար ճանապարհ է, կամ էլ յոգայի ճանապարհով...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա մրջունը, գիտակցություն ունի թէ՞ ոչ։


 էս հարցը Յոգիին պտի տաս



> Ինքը էվոլյուցիայի ենթարկվել է, թէ՞ էնքան փոքր էր որ էվոլյուցիան նրան չի նկատել։


 էվոլյուցիան աստված չի որ մեկին նայի մյուսին ոչ… 



> Արդյոք տեղյա՞կ ես մրջունների խիստ կարգավորված ու ծրագրավորված  կենսակերպին։


 հա



> Մրջունը ունի՞ բավականաչափ գիտակցություն, որ  ինքն իր  տեսակի համար  գծեր այդ գծագիրը։


 չունի ապեր… դե հիմա դու ինձ ու համայն ֆորումին կպատմես թե աստված ոնց ա նստել ու մրջյունի համար "ծրագիր գծել"… ապացույց չեմ ուզում… էդ էլ քեզ փեշ-քեշ… մենակ պատմի

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:22 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:20 ----------




> *Այո հենց այդպես էլ կա, ծրագրավորված է Գերագույնի կողմից և շատ կատարյալ ձևով*, պարզապես պետք է գտնել ճշմարիտ ուղղին և կարողանալ իրականացնել և ինքնաճանաչվել, նաև աթեզիմի ուղղով, բայց երկար ժամանակ գլուխ ջարդելով կամ «կրոնական», որը նույնպես երկար ճանապարհ է, կամ էլ յոգայի ճանապարհով...


…բայց ինչի՞ համար… երբ ասում ես "ծրագրավորված է" ապա դա ենթադրում է նպատակ… ո՞րն է նպատակը

----------

Skeptic (17.06.2010), յոգի (18.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> չունի ապեր… դե հիմա դու ինձ ու համայն ֆորումին կպատմես թե աստված ոնց ա նստել ու մրջյունի համար "ծրագիր գծել"… ապացույց չեմ ուզում… էդ էլ քեզ փեշ-քեշ… մենակ պատմի


ես երբևե չեմ ասել որ  գիտեմ մրրջունի ստեղծման մանրամասերը ու ոչ ոք դա չգիտի։ Այ երբ որ մի էվոլյուցիոներիստ  դատարկ ձեռքով կմտնի  դատարկ սենյակ ու այնտեղից դուրս գա մի մրջուն  ձեռքին արդեն հնարավոր է լուրջ մոտենամ  էվտ վարկածներին։Բայց դե Աստծո ստեղծած մեկ մրջունը  ավելի բարդ բան է քան  ողջ  աշխարհի  էլեկտրոհամակարգը։
Նաև պարզվում է որ մրջուներն ու այլ միջատներ չեն էվոլուցացվել։http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5JPphJykDI

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես երբևե չեմ ասել որ  գիտեմ մրրջունի ստեղծման մանրամասերը ու ոչ ոք դա չգիտի։ Այ երբ որ մի էվոլյուցիոներիստ  դատարկ ձեռքով կմտնի  դատարկ սենյակ ու այնտեղից դուրս գա մի մրջուն  ձեռքին արդեն հնարավոր է լուրջ մոտենամ  էվտ վարկածներին։Բայց դե Աստծո ստեղծած մեկ մրջունը  ավելի բարդ բան է քան  ողջ  աշխարհի  էլեկտրոհամակարգը։
> Նաև պարզվում է որ մրջուներն ու այլ միջատներ չեն էվոլուցացվել։http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5JPphJykDI


Ապեր… մի հատ ասա աստված ինչու է մրջուն ստեղծել ու ինչ ծրագիր ունի գծած… ասենք չի եղել էվոլյուցիա…

ուզում ես ասել որ նույնիսկ առանց ապացույցի, չոր պատմություն էլ չունե՞ս…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:09 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:02 ----------




> Նաև պարզվում է որ մրջուներն ու այլ միջատներ չեն էվոլուցացվել։http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5JPphJykDI


նախ սա ապացույց չի, երկրորդ ես ապացույց չեմ ուզում և երրորդ սա ասում է որ մրջունները պահպանվել են 100 հազարավոր և միլիոնավոր տարիներ (1:45)… դու չեի՞ր ասում որ կյանքը մի 50 000 տարվա ա… հիմա որի՞ն հավատանք…

----------

Skeptic (18.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Ապեր… մի հատ ասա աստված ինչու է մրջուն ստեղծել ու ինչ ծրագիր ունի գծած… ասենք չի եղել էվոլյուցիա…
> 
> ուզում ես ասել որ նույնիսկ առանց ապացույցի, չոր պատմություն էլ չունե՞ս…


Իմ ապացուցասեր բարեկամ՝ մրջունը, ինչպես նաև շատ միջատներ,  կյանքի շղթայական ներդաշնակությունն են ապահովվում։ 
Իսկ թէ ինչու՞  է մրջուն ստեղծել, սա նույնն է, թէ հարցնես՝ ինչու՞ է կյանք ստեղծել։  Նախ *ինչու*՞  հարցադրումը երբեք ապացուցում չի  կարող պահանջել։ և հետո,  թէ ի՞նչն է  կյանքի իմաստը,  սա  երբեք   չի կարող հանդիսանալ կենսաբանական  գիտության լուծելիք հարց։
Արարիչ Աստված կյանք է ստեղծել, որովհետև՝ ստեղծելը չստեղծելուց  լավ է, և կյանքը  մահից  ու չգոյից բարի է։




> նախ սա ապացույց չի, երկրորդ ես ապացույց չեմ ուզում և երրորդ սա ասում է որ մրջունները պահպանվել են 100 հազարավոր և միլիոնավոր տարիներ (1:45)… դու չեի՞ր ասում որ կյանքը մի 50 000 տարվա ա… հիմա որի՞ն հավատանք…


Դե իհարկե ես հղումը տեղադրելուց  առաջ  հստակ տեսնում էի այս քո հարցը  ։Շատ հետաքրքիր պատասխան կա սրա  համար։ լսե՞լ ես  էն հեքիաթը  ուր ասում է ՙթագավորն ապրաց կենա եթե սուս եմ ասում ուրեմն  թագավորությանդ կեսը տուր,  իսկ եթե  ճիշտ եմ ասում ուրեմն  մի կոտ  ոսկիս տուր՚։ :Smile: 
Ուրեմն կամ ընդունում ենք, որ  կյանքը միլիոնավոր տարիների պատմություն ունի ու  էվոլյուցիա չի եղել, կամ էլ ընդունում ենք որ  նյութը  կեղծ էր ու կյանքը  բավական երիտասարդ է։
ինչևե, եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք, որ կյանքը միլիոնավոր  տարիներ գոյություն ունի ,  ապա  նորից չենք հակասելու  արարչագործությանը։Քանի որ սա կրեացիայի ներքին լուծելու հարց է, մի մասը կարծում է, որ երկիրը կարող էր գոյություն ունենալ   միլրդ. տարիներ ՝մյուս մասը  գտնում է որ այն բավական երիտասարդ է։ Արարչագործության  հետ   հակասության մեջ է՝ միայն մի տեսակից  բոլոր մյուս տեսակների  առաջացման *չապացուցված* վարկածը։

----------


## Skeptic

> ես երբևե չեմ ասել որ  գիտեմ մրրջունի ստեղծման մանրամասերը ու ոչ ոք դա չգիտի։ Այ երբ որ մի էվոլյուցիոներիստ  դատարկ ձեռքով կմտնի  դատարկ սենյակ ու այնտեղից դուրս գա մի մրջուն  ձեռքին արդեն հնարավոր է լուրջ մոտենամ  էվտ վարկածներին։Բայց դե Աստծո ստեղծած մեկ մրջունը  ավելի բարդ բան է քան  ողջ  աշխարհի  էլեկտրոհամակարգը։
> Նաև պարզվում է որ մրջուներն ու այլ միջատներ չեն էվոլուցացվել։http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5JPphJykDI


Չնայած դու իմ գրածներն արհամարում ես, բայց քո վիդեոյում ասվում ա /2:21-2:33/, որ դիտարկվող սաթի կտորների տարիքը *15-45 մլն* տարի ա, իսկ հետո /2:40/ նշվում ա դրանում գտնված տերմիտների, մրջյունների, գորտերի, մողեսների ու ճպուռների մասին, որոնք «անփոփոխ մնացել են արարման ժամանակներից»...  :LOL: 
Բայց պատահաբար /IMHO` դիտմամբ/ մոռանում են նշեն, որ, օրինակ, էվոլյուցիայի արդյունքում տերմիտները առանձնացել են *146-200 մլն* տարի առաջ, մրջյունները` *110-130 մլն*, գորտերը` *180-213 մլն*, մողեսները` մոտ *324 մլն*, ճպուռները` *300 մլն*:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Արարչագործության  հետ   հակասության մեջ է՝ միայն մի տեսակից  բոլոր մյուս տեսակների  առաջացման *չապացուցված* վարկածը։


Մեկի համար չապացուցված ա, մյուսի համար` կամ ապացուցված, կամ չապացուցված, երրորդի համար` ապացուցված /կոռելյացիա ստեղծող գործոնը չեմ նշում/.
*1. Վիքիփեդիայի հոդվածը*
*2. Դրա քննարկումը*
*3. Սա էլ վիքիֆոբների համար /իմ կարծիքով` ամենահիմնավորը/*

----------

Mephistopheles (18.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> …բայց ինչի՞ համար… երբ ասում ես "ծրագրավորված է" ապա դա ենթադրում է նպատակ… ո՞րն է նպատակը


Նպատակը Մեֆ ջան դա իրական երջանկության, սիրո հասնելն է, որովհետև ամեն ինչ, ինչ որ արվում է, արտադրվում է, կառուցվում է, հայտնաբերվում է... արվում է միյայն մի նպատակով, երջանիկ լինելու համար, պարզապես կյանանքում դա չի երևում, որովհետև մարդիկ չեն էլ նկատում, որ դա է ամեն ինչի նպատակը, վայելքը, երջանկությությունը, սերը..., որի աղբույրը դա Գերագույնն է:
Գերագոույնը ամեն ինչ ստեղծել է կատարյալ ձևով, բնությունը, կենդանական աշխարհը, այնպես, որ ամեն կենդանի, ամեն թռչուն, ամեն բույս իր յուրահատուկ դերը ունի բնության կյաքը ապահովելու մեջ, նաև մրջույնը... Մրջույնին այնքան գիտակցություն է տրված, որ նա կարող է իր դերը կատարել...
Արարչագործությունը չի հերքում էվոլուցիան, ոչ էլ հակառակը, որովհետև արարվել է և ըստ ծրագրավորման ենթարկվել ու ենթարկվում  էվոլուցիայի...
Նաև ««մեծ պայթյուն»» կոչվածը հնարավոր է, որովհետև երբ արարվել է ապա պատկերացնում էք՞ ինչեր է տեղի ունեցել...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ ապացուցասեր բարեկամ՝ մրջունը, ինչպես նաև շատ միջատներ,  *կյանքի շղթայական ներդաշնակությունն են ապահովվում*։ 
> Իսկ թէ ինչու՞  է մրջուն ստեղծել, սա նույնն է, թէ հարցնես՝ ինչու՞ է կյանք ստեղծել։  Նախ *ինչու*՞  հարցադրումը երբեք ապացուցում չի  կարող պահանջել։ և հետո,  թէ ի՞նչն է  կյանքի իմաստը,  սա  երբեք   չի կարող հանդիսանալ կենսաբանական  գիտության լուծելիք հարց։
> Արարիչ Աստված կյանք է ստեղծել, որովհետև՝ *ստեղծելը չստեղծելուց  լավ է, և կյանքը  մահից  ու չգոյից բարի է։*


…և մրջյունն ի՞նչ ներդաշնակություն է ապահովու՞մ եթե գաղտնիք չի… հա ահրցնում եմ, "ինչու՞ է կյանքը ստեղծել" իրա ինչի՞ն ա պետք… չեմ ուզում ապացուցես ուղղակի ասա "ստեղծել է որովհետև…………"

… դե եթե "ստեղծելը չստեղծելուց  լավ է" բա ինչի՞ հիմա էլ չի ստեղծում, թե արդեն ստեղծել պրծել է… մեր դասատուին որ ասում էինք "ընկեր Մանուկյան, պրծա" ասում էր "մի հատ ստուգի արածդ, հետո անցի մյուսին"… եթե "կյանքը  մահից " լավ է բա ինչու՞ են բոլոր կյանքերը մեռնում, թող մենակ ծնվեն ու հավերժ ապրեն, կամ ոչ էլ ծնվեն, այլ ուղղակի եղածը նույն ձևի թող հավերժ մնա… կամ գոյը չգոյից ինչո՞վ ա վատ… կամ վատ բաներն ինչի՞ ա ստեղծել… թող մենակ բարին աներ… 





> Դե իհարկե ես հղումը տեղադրելուց  առաջ  հստակ տեսնում էի այս քո հարցը  ։Շատ հետաքրքիր պատասխան կա սրա  համար։ լսե՞լ ես  էն հեքիաթը  ուր ասում է ՙթագավորն ապրաց կենա եթե սուս եմ ասում ուրեմն  թագավորությանդ կեսը տուր,  իսկ եթե  ճիշտ եմ ասում ուրեմն  մի կոտ  ոսկիս տուր՚։
> Ուրեմն կամ ընդունում ենք, որ  կյանքը միլիոնավոր տարիների պատմություն ունի ու  էվոլյուցիա չի եղել, կամ էլ ընդունում ենք որ  նյութը  կեղծ էր ու կյանքը  բավական երիտասարդ է։
> ինչևե, *եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք, որ կյանքը միլիոնավոր  տարիներ գոյություն ունի ,  ապա  նորից չենք հակասելու  արարչագործությանը։ Քանի որ սա կրեացիայի ներքին լուծելու հարց է,* *մի մասը կարծում է, որ երկիրը կարող էր գոյություն ունենալ   միլրդ. տարիներ ՝մյուս մասը  գտնում է որ այն բավական երիտասարդ է*։ Արարչագործության  հետ   հակասության մեջ է՝ միայն մի տեսակից  բոլոր մյուս տեսակների  առաջացման *չապացուցված* վարկածը։


… ուզում ես ասել, ոչ տրամաբանական պատասխան կա, ոչ էլ գիտական… մեկ էլ էս…"մի մասը կարծում է, որ երկիրը կարող էր գոյություն ունենալ   միլրդ. տարիներ ՝մյուս մասը  գտնում է որ այն բավական երիտասարդ է"… միլիարդի ու 10 հազարների մեջ տարբերությունը էնքան մեծ ա որ դաժե բազար չենք կարա անենք… ու ոնց եք իրար ապացուցելու՞… գիտական հայտնագործություններո՞վ, թե ավետարանով… փաստը ջհանդամը, գոնե տրամաբանություն լինի…

----------

Skeptic (18.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նպատակը Մեֆ ջան դա իրական երջանկության, սիրո հասնելն է, որովհետև ամեն ինչ, ինչ որ արվում է, արտադրվում է, կառուցվում է, հայտնաբերվում է... արվում է միյայն մի նպատակով, երջանիկ լինելու համար, պարզապես կյանանքում դա չի երևում, որովհետև մարդիկ չեն էլ նկատում, որ դա է ամեն ինչի նպատակը, վայելքը, երջանկությությունը, սերը..., որի աղբույրը դա Գերագույնն է:
> Գերագոույնը ամեն ինչ ստեղծել է կատարյալ ձևով, բնությունը, կենդանական աշխարհը, այնպես, որ ամեն կենդանի, ամեն թռչուն, ամեն բույս իր յուրահատուկ դերը ունի բնության կյաքը ապահովելու մեջ, նաև մրջույնը... Մրջույնին այնքան գիտակցություն է տրված, որ նա կարող է իր դերը կատարել...
> Արարչագործությունը չի հերքում էվոլուցիան, ոչ էլ հակառակը, որովհետև արարվել է և ըստ ծրագրավորման ենթարկվել ու ենթարկվում  էվոլուցիայի...
> Նաև ««մեծ պայթյուն»» կոչվածը հնարավոր է, որովհետև երբ արարվել է ապա պատկերացնում էք՞ ինչեր է տեղի ունեցել...


Յոգի ջան, տրամաբանություն չկա, եթե "Գերագոույնը ամեն ինչ ստեղծել է կատարյալ ձևով" ապա փոփոխություն չի կարող լինել…փոփոխություն նշանակում է ադապտացիա, զարգացում, կատարելագործում…  եթե գերագույնն ամեն ինչ ստեղծել է կատարյալ ուրեմն արդեն երջանիկության հասել ենք… բայց քանի որ փոփոխվում է ամեն ինչ ուրեմն կատարյալ չէ, իսկ եթե կատարյան չէ ուրեմն նրա ստեղծողը ևս կատարյալ չէ (սխալներ  թույլ տվել).այսինքն գերագույն չի… և մի հարց որտեղի՞ց գիտես որ գերագույնն ա ստեղծել…

----------

Skeptic (18.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Յոգի ջան, տրամաբանություն չկա...…


Մեֆ ջան, իսկ պատահականության, էվոլուցիայի տրամաբանությունը ու նպատակը ո՞րնա, թե՞ այն տեղիա ունենում աննպատակ, հենց այնպես… :Think:

----------

յոգի (18.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Մեֆ ջան, իսկ պատահականության, էվոլուցիայի տրամաբանությունը ու նպատակը ո՞րնա, թե՞ այն տեղիա ունենում աննպատակ, հենց այնպես…


Տիգ ջան, մինչև Մեֆը հիմնավոր կպատասխանի, ես մի երկու բառով ասեմ, որ, իմ կարծիքով, ինչ-որ գերագույն նպատակ չունի. կա 2 հիմնական սկզբունք, որոնք ինչ-որ չափով կարելի ա նպատակ համարել` գոյատևել ու բազմանալ:

Հ.Գ. Եկող ամսվա սկզբին պատրաստվում եմ էվոլյուցիայի մասին գիտահանրամատչելի գրականության գլուխգործոցներից մեկի` Կարլ Սագանի «Կոսմոսի» մի քանի հատված թարգմանել հայերեն: Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ ամբողջ գիրքը /ռուսերեն ու անգլերեն կա/, չես փոշմանի:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.06.2010), Tig (18.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> …և մրջյունն ի՞նչ ներդաշնակություն է ապահովու՞մ եթե գաղտնիք չի…


Մարդը մրջունից սովորելու շատ բաներ ունի։ Էլ չասեմ, որ նրանք այգեգործական արժեք ունեն նաև հանդիսանում են այլ  կենդանիներին որպես կերակուր։


> հա ահրցնում եմ, "ինչու՞ է կյանքը ստեղծել" իրա ինչի՞ն ա պետք… չեմ ուզում ապացուցես ուղղակի ասա "ստեղծել է որովհետև…………"


Meph մի քիչ դաժան, բայց անխուսափելի բան եմ ասելու՝ 
երբ որ  մահվան հոտը մի օր զգաս, քթիցդ մի երկու սանտիմետր հեռու՝ էն ժամանակ  գոնե ինքդ քեզ համար կզգաս կյանքի  արժեքը  ու թէ ինչու՞ էր կյանքը։
Դու եթե բժիշկ ես, նայիր մահամերձ մարդու աչքերին ու նրանք քեզ անխոս կպատմեն թէ ինչ է կյանքը և ինչու է։
Առավել սարսափազդու են լինում այն մարդկանց աչքերը որոնք ողջ իրենց գիտակցական կյանքում  ապստամբել են կյանքի Տիրոջ  դեմ։
և հակառակը՝ հավատք ունեցող մարդու դեմքից նույնիսկ մահվան շեմին խաղաղություն ու երանություն է ճարագում։




> … դե եթե "ստեղծելը չստեղծելուց  լավ է" բա ինչի՞ հիմա էլ չի ստեղծում, թե արդեն ստեղծել պրծել է…


Հիմա էլ է ստեղծում Մեֆ ջան, հիմա ստեղծման այն պահն է, երբ մարդը ինքն իր ներսում պիտի  նորոգվի։Աստված իր գործը անթերի է արել  բայց մարդուն էլ է անելիք թողել։Ինչպես լավ վարպետը կամ ուսուցիչը գործը անելուց ու սովորեցնելուց  հետո մի փոքր մաս էլ  թողնում է աշակերտին։Մասնավորապես մարդու պարագայում այդ գործը  իր Աստծուն  ճանաչելն  ու նմանվելն է։


> եթե "կյանքը  մահից " լավ է բա ինչու՞ են բոլոր կյանքերը մեռնում,


 Բոլորը չեն մեռնում ՝ հավատացողը հավերջ կյանք է ժառանգում  ու  հավատքի դռները ոչ ոքի համար փակ չեն։


> կամ վատ բաներն ինչի՞ ա ստեղծել… թող մենակ բարին աներ…


Լավ ու վատ հասկացությունները էվտ ում կարծեմ գոյություն չունեն,   դրանք  արարչագործության  սահմանումներ են։Ամեն դեպքում Աստծո ստեղծած ամեն բան բարի է սակայն մարդը իր ազատ կամքի  իրավունքով  չարություններ է անում։





> … ուզում ես ասել, ոչ տրամաբանական պատասխան կա, ոչ էլ գիտական… մեկ էլ էս…"մի մասը կարծում է, որ երկիրը կարող էր գոյություն ունենալ   միլրդ. տարիներ ՝մյուս մասը  գտնում է որ այն բավական երիտասարդ է"… միլիարդի ու 10 հազարների մեջ տարբերությունը էնքան մեծ ա որ դաժե բազար չենք կարա անենք… ու ոնց եք իրար ապացուցելու՞… գիտական հայտնագործություններո՞վ, թե ավետարանով…


Որով որ հարմար լինի եթե կուզես ՝ Ավետարանով։ երկրի տարիքը հիմնարար հարց չի հանդիսանում հավատացող մարդու համար ու  վեճի առարկա չի կարող լինել։

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չքնաղագույն երկակի հեգնանքտ քեզ պահի հարգելի Նեգրի և քրիշնա չե այլ կրիշնա...


1. Հնկաստանում կան նահանգներ, էդ նահանգներում շատ հաճախ արտասանությունը շատ թունդ տարբերվումա /շատ ավելի թունդ, քան ասենք Երևանում, Գյումրիում ու Գավառում/: Այսպես, օրինակ, ես փիլիսոփայության հինդու դասախոս գիտեմ, ինքը "Ք" - ովա արտասանում: Ինձ հանդիպելա նաև Խ-ով արտասանում, ու Կրշնա արտասանում: Նենց որ փայլուն լեզվի գիտելիքներդ պահի քեզ, կարողա մի էրկու նոր բառ էլ հորինես իրանց թարգմանություններով:
2. Էդքան վատ էս զգում սեփական աստծո անունը ճիշտ գրել չգրելուց, գոնե մեծատառ գրի:




> հա չեմ հերքում և մենակ ինքը չի գրել էլի կան գրքեր գրողներ, դա լավ փող աշխատելու միջոցա գրքեր գրել և տարծել...


Շատ ավելի լավ ձևա աղանդ ստեղծելը, ու մենակ Բհագավատ Գիտայի անգրագետ ու հարմարացրած թարգմանության վրա թունդ փողեր աշխատելը: 
Աղանդավորների ունեցվածքի մասին ընդհանրապես լռում եմ:




> Աստվածներն են ստիպում հա՞ մարդկանց... էհ' ընկերս ձանձրալիա... դա քո անհատական պակերացումներնա...


Չէ, դա բավականին հին ու ավանդական պատկերացումա:
Եթե մի քիչ շատ հնդկական առասպելներ կարդայիր ու մի քիչ քիչ` աղանդավորական գրականություն, կտեսնեիր, որ դա որոշ դեպքերում նաև հնդական դիցաբանության պատկերացումներնա:




> Կազմակերպությունը չեմ ընդունում, իսկ գիտելիքը կազմակերպությունը չի ստեղծել, այլ ինչքան կարողանում են փորձում են աղավաղել...


Իսկ այ վեդաները քո հետ համաձայն չեն: 
Վեդայական ավանդական կրոնական կառուցվածքի մասին /օրինակ ինչ տեսակի քուրմեր կան, դրանք ինչ օգնականներ ունեն, ով ինչ պարտականությունների ունի վեդայական ծեսի ժամանակ և այլն/ կարելիա սեղմ կարդալ այստեղ: 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...82%D0%B2%D0%BE

Ինքը ոչ մի կապ չունի քո մթագնած աղանդավորական ֆանտազիաների հետ, ու առհասարակ ոչ մի կապ չունի կրիշնաիզմի, նեովեդանտայի ու վայշնավիզմի հետ:




> իսկ ծիսակատարությունների ոչ միյայն մասնակցել եմ, այլ ինքս էլ էմ անցկացրել Հնդկաստանում


Ինչ ծիսակատարություն, ինչ քուրմի դերում, որ աստվածներին, որտեղ, որ վեդան էր կարդացվում անձամբ քո կողմից, ինչ լեզվով? Ովա եղել քո վերադաս բրահմանը? Հարցս վեդայական ծեսերի մասին էր, ոչ թե քո աղանդի, նենց որ սպասում եմ խոսքերիդ հիմնավորման ու հարցերիս պատասխանի: Դժվար հիմնավորես, բայց դե մեկ էլ տեսար:




> Ին՞չ գիտես թե ինչ եմ կարդացել կամ ուսումնասիրել...


Հայացքներից էրևումա /անթիվ անհամար վեդաները, ահամ/: Օրինակ մայավադա թերմինով, որը էդքան սիրում ես օգտագործել, շատ են սիրում հակառակորդներին պիտակավորել Պրաբհուպադայի ազդեցության տակ ընկած ու իրա գրքերով ուղեղը լցած աղանդավորները:




> Ապրես լավ էս արել, վեդաները այնքան շատ են, որ մի կյանքում անհնար է կարդալ, իսկ մակերեսորեն հնարավոր է ուսունասիրել... ուրախ էմ քո համար, որ ճիշտը տեսնում էս և կարողանում էս տարբերել...


Կրոնափիլիսոփայական վեդաները չորս հատ են - Րիգվեդա` հիմների վեդա, Յաջուրվեդա` զոհաբերական տեքստերի վեդա, Սամավեդա` ծիսական երգերի վեդա ու Ատհարվավեդա` մոգական տեքստեր պարունակող վեդա: Հինդուները շատ լուրջ էին վերաբերվում նրան, որ իրանց բան չավելացվի, բան չպակասացվի ու չաղավաղվի քո նման աղանդավորների կողմից, շատ խիստ ու դժվար տեխնիկայով էին իրանց անգիր անում, ահավոր խիստ էին վերահսկում արտագրելու պրոցեսը /որպես հետևանք` վեդաները մեզ հասած երևի թե միակ տեքստն են, որոնք երբևէ չեն ունեցել ալտերնատիվ տարբերակներ, նմուշներ ու կրկնօրինակներ/: Չորսն էլ հնարավորա մի քանի ազատ օրում կարդալ`իրանք էդքան մեծ չեն:
Նաև ընդունվումա են ոչ կրոնական վեդաներ` երկրորդական, առօրյա գիտելիքներ պարունակող վեդաներ /այուրվեդան օրինակ իրանցիցա/: Դրանք որևէ բարձր գիտելիք չեն պարունակում, վեդաներից տարբերվելու համար կրում են ուպավեդա անունը: Դասական տեքստերում նշվումա հազիվ հազ մի քանի ուպավեդա:
Մնացած "այնքան շատ" անթիվ անհամար վեդաները քո բոցավառ երևակայության մասնիկ են, ու իրականում գոյություն չունեն: Պետք չի ցույց տալ սեփական անսպառ անհամար գիտելիքները:

----------


## Skeptic

> Meph մի քիչ դաժան, բայց անխուսափելի բան եմ ասելու՝ 
> երբ որ  մահվան հոտը մի օր զգաս, քթիցդ մի երկու սանտիմետր հեռու՝ էն ժամանակ  գոնե ինքդ քեզ համար կզգաս կյանքի  արժեքը  ու թէ ինչու՞ էր կյանքը։
> Դու եթե բժիշկ ես, նայիր մահամերձ մարդու աչքերին ու նրանք քեզ անխոս կպատմեն թէ ինչ է կյանքը և ինչու է։
> Առավել սարսափազդու են լինում այն մարդկանց աչքերը որոնք ողջ իրենց գիտակցական կյանքում  ապստամբել են կյանքի Տիրոջ  դեմ։
> և հակառակը՝ հավատք ունեցող մարդու դեմքից նույնիսկ մահվան շեմին խաղաղություն ու երանություն է ճարագում։


Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարող ա հավատալ էգոիստական հանդերձյալ կյանքին, որտեղ ինքը երանության մեջ հավերժ ապրում ա, էն  դեպքում երբ իրա հարազատներից շատերը դժոխքում հավիտյանս հավիտենից վառվում են /կամ էլ, լավագույն դեպքում, «մաքրվում են» կաթոլիկների հորինած քավարանում/ ու որի գոյության ոչ մի ապացույց չկա, ապա աստված նրա հետ:

Իմ կարծիքով, ճիշտ ա ոչ թե ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվելը, այլ քեզ տրված միակ նյութական կյանքը վայելելը. էդ կարճ ժամանակը, որը դրված ա քո տրամադրության տակ, չափից դուրս թանկ ա արհամարհելու համար: Էն, ինչ որ դու զգում ես` սեր, հարգանք, ուրախություն, զայրույթ, ատելություն, զգում ես հիմա; ինչի մասին մտածում ես` սոցիալական դիրք, կարիերա, ընտանիք, մտածում ես հիմա: Միևնույն ա, դրախտ գնալու «ուղեցույցը» շատ հակասական ա ու անմարդկային, ու ի տարբերություն մնացած բոլոր ինստրուկցիաների` պահանջում ա ոչ թե ուղեղի աշխատանք, այլ դրա կատարյալ բացակայություն:

Մի խոսքով, եթե անկեղծանամ, քրիստոնեության` ինձ հասցրած հոգեկան տրավմաները շատ ծանր են, ու դրանցից շատերը մինչև կյանքիս վերջը ինձ հետապնդելու են, պարզապես բախտս էնքանով ա բերել, որ ժամանակին «ստոպ» տվեցի, թե չէ բացառված չէր, որ մի օր կհասնեի Բրենդան Ֆրեյզերի մարմնավորած Դարքի Նունի /մութ կեսօր/ վիճակին` համանուն ֆիլմից:

----------

kyahi (20.06.2010), Mephistopheles (19.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, մինչև Մեֆը հիմնավոր կպատասխանի, ես մի երկու բառով ասեմ, որ, իմ կարծիքով, ինչ-որ գերագույն նպատակ չունի. կա 2 հիմնական սկզբունք, որոնք ինչ-որ չափով կարելի ա նպատակ համարել` գոյատևել ու բազմանալ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Եկող ամսվա սկզբին պատրաստվում եմ էվոլյուցիայի մասին գիտահանրամատչելի գրականության գլուխգործոցներից մեկի` Կարլ Սագանի «Կոսմոսի» մի քանի հատված թարգմանել հայերեն: Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ ամբողջ գիրքը /ռուսերեն ու անգլերեն կա/, չես փոշմանի:


Gardmanian ջան, ինչոր բան սենց թե նենց կիսատա մնում... Ասում ես գոյատևել ու բազմանալ… Բայց մարդու մեջ կան այնպիսի հատկություններ ու ձգտումներ, որը գոյատևելու ու բազմանալու սկզբունքների հետ կարծես թե կապ չունի: Օրինակ այ հենց այս թեման… ի՞նչ է ցույց տալիս, որ մարդը ունի ինքն իր առաջ հարցեր դնելու ու դրանց պատասխանները ստանալու ձգտում… Նայի, եթե օրինակ մրջյունին հարցնենք՝ ո՞րնա իրա կյանքի իմաստը, նա քմծիծաղով կասի, որ ժամանակ չունի նման փուչ ու անիմաստ հարցերի շուրջ մտածելու ու ժամանակ ծախսելու վրա… Իսկ մա՞րդը… Հիմա կարա՞ս ասեց, թե էդ ու դրա նման հատկություններն ու ձգտումները որտեղի՞ց են առաջ եկել մարդու մեջ… Արդյոք դրանք է՞լ են մարդու էվոլյուցիայի արդյունք, բայց ինչու՞, չէ որ դրանք ոչ մի կապ չունեն գոյատևելու ու բազմանալու սկզբունքի հետ… Մարդ առանձ իրա կյանքի իմաստը հականալու էլ կարա գոյատևի ու բազմանա… :Think:

----------

յոգի (21.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Gardmanian ջան, ինչոր բան սենց թե նենց կիսատա մնում... Ասում ես գոյատևել ու բազմանալ… Բայց մարդու մեջ կան այնպիսի հատկություններ ու ձգտումներ, որը գոյատևելու ու բազմանալու սկզբունքների հետ կարծես թե կապ չունի: Օրինակ այ հենց այս թեման… ի՞նչ է ցույց տալիս, որ մարդը ունի ինքն իր առաջ հարցեր դնելու ու դրանց պատասխանները ստանալու ձգտում… Նայի, եթե օրինակ մրջյունին հարցնենք՝ ո՞րնա իրա կյանքի իմաստը, նա քմծիծաղով կասի, որ ժամանակ չունի նման փուչ ու անիմաստ հարցերի շուրջ մտածելու ու ժամանակ ծախսելու վրա… Իսկ մա՞րդը… Հիմա կարա՞ս ասեց, թե էդ ու դրա նման հատկություններն ու ձգտումները որտեղի՞ց են առաջ եկել մարդու մեջ… Արդյոք դրանք է՞լ են մարդու էվոլյուցիայի արդյունք, բայց ինչու՞, չէ որ դրանք ոչ մի կապ չունեն գոյատևելու ու բազմանալու սկզբունքի հետ… Մարդ առանձ իրա կյանքի իմաստը հականալու էլ կարա գոյատևի ու բազմանա…


Տիգ ջան, էն, որ մարդկային ցանկություններն ու նպատակները սխալ ա վերագրել պարզապես գոյատևմանն ու բազմացմանը, միանշանակ համաձայն եմ: Բայց ես առավել հակված եմ էս երևույթի մեմետիկ բացատրությանը:
Ոնց պտտվում եմ, նույն մարդու անունն եմ շոշափում /Դոքինզ/, բայց դե ինքը էվոլյուցիայի ու դրա հետ առնչություն ունեցող ոլորտների լավագույն մասնագետներից ա, եթե ոչ` ամենալավագույնը:

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի ջան, տրամաբանություն չկա, եթե "Գերագոույնը ամեն ինչ ստեղծել է կատարյալ ձևով" ապա փոփոխություն չի կարող լինել…փոփոխություն նշանակում է ադապտացիա, զարգացում, կատարելագործում…  եթե գերագույնն ամեն ինչ ստեղծել է կատարյալ ուրեմն արդեն երջանիկության հասել ենք… բայց քանի որ փոփոխվում է ամեն ինչ ուրեմն կատարյալ չէ, իսկ եթե կատարյան չէ ուրեմն նրա ստեղծողը ևս կատարյալ չէ (սխալներ  թույլ տվել).այսինքն գերագույն չի… և մի հարց որտեղի՞ց գիտես որ գերագույնն ա ստեղծել…


Ամեն ինչ կատարյալ է ստեղծված, այդ կատարյալ ստեղծագործությունը կայանում է դրանում, որ ամեն ինչ գործում է այդպես ինչպես պետք է, եթե մարդ դժբախտ է կամ երջանիկ է, ապա դա իր անցյալում կատարած գործողությունների արդյունքի հետևանքն է...
Իսկ փոփոխությունը դա կատարյլա վիճակ է նյութական աշխարհում, որովհետև փոփոխությունը այո  նշանակում է ադապտացիա, զարգացում, կատարելագործում,  դեպի ինքնաիրականացում, որովհետև մարդ իր թույլության պատճառով ու իր ազատ կամքով ընդունակ է պատրանքի մեջ ընկնելու, որի վրա Աստված չի բռնանում և քանի որ ամեն անհատ առանձին ապրող էակ է կամ անձ ապա ամեն էակ ունի իր անհատական մտածելակերպը... սրանք Գերգույնին չեն դարձնում անկատար, Գերագույնը ստեղծել է այս նյութական տիեզերքը, որպեսզի ապրող էակները, որոնք ընկել են այս նյութական աշխարհ կարողանան զարգանալ, փոխվել, հրաժարվել այս ժամանակավոր ծննդի և մահվան դպրոցից և վերջիվերջո դուրս գալ և վերադառնալ իրենց սկզբնական դիրքին...
Հետաքրքիր մի հարց, դուք «աթեիստներտ» չեք ընդունում, ոչ Աստծո ոչ էլ հոգու գոյությունը, Ին՞չ է դուրս գալիս, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ մատերիա է, նյութ, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ մեկ է, այդպես չէ՞, եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն մենք բոլորս, բնությունը և ամեն ինչ, որ տեսնում ենք մեկ է, ուրեմն չկա ոչ մի անհատականություն, բոլոր նյութ ենք և հավերժության մեջ մի պահ ոչնչությունից իհայտ ենք եկել և մի պահից վերանալու ենք ու վերջ, բա ինչն՞ է այս անիմաստության իմաստը...
Ին՞չ երջանկության մասին է խոսքը, ո՞վ կարող է երջանկություն գտնել այս աշխարհում, ո՞վ է երջանիկ, ՈՉ ՈՔ, դա Պատրանք է, երջանկությունը չի ընդհատվում, եթե մեկը դրան հասել է, իսկ նյութական երջանկությունը, ինչի էլ հասած լինի մարդ ապա մահը խլում է նրանից և վերջ, իսկ ինքնաիրականացված անհատը, որը գիտակցել է, որ այս աշխարհը ստեղծված է ճշմարտությունը ճանաչելու համար, նա է իրական երջանիկը, որը գտել է իր հավերժությունը...
Դե իհարկե սրանք աթեիստների համար հեքիաթներ են, իսկ աթեիստների դատարկության փիլիսոփայությունը իրականություն, եթե դատարկություն չի, ապա բացատրեք, թե որտեղից իհայտ եկավ այս ամենը, չե որ ամեն ինչ ունի իր ստեղծողը, հայրը, մայրը, դուք նույնպես ունեք ստեղծողներ, ձեր ծնողները...
Ես ասում եմ Աստված է ստեղծել, արարել, Նա Հայրն է, իսկ նյութական բնությունը Մայրը, հիմա, որ աթեիստների աչքին չի երևում, դա չի նշանակում, որ Նա չկա, շատ բաներ չի երևում...
««*և մի հարց որտեղի՞ց գիտես որ գերագույնն ա ստեղծել*»»
Որովհետև Նա է Հայրը, Վեդաներից...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:26 ----------




> Gardmanian'
> իմ կարծիքով, ինչ-որ գերագույն նպատակ չունի. կա 2 հիմնական սկզբունք, որոնք ինչ-որ չափով կարելի ա նպատակ համարել` գոյատևել ու բազմանալ:


Գարդ ջան, ասենք  գոյատևել ու բազմանալ, իսկ դրա նպատակը ո՞րնա, կենդանին էլ է նույնը անում և վերջում սատկում է, բայց մարդը ունի բարձր բանականություն և հարց է առանում, ին՞չ է լիելու մաից հետո, որտեղից՞ առաջացավ այս ամենը...
 'Գոյատևելը ու բազմանալը դա նպատակ չի, այլ նպատակի հասնելու միջոց...

----------


## Skeptic

> Հետաքրքիր մի հարց, դուք «աթեիստներտ» չեք ընդունում, ոչ Աստծո ոչ էլ հոգու գոյությունը, Ին՞չ է դուրս գալիս, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ մատերիա է, նյութ, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ մեկ է, այդպես չէ՞, եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն մենք բոլորս, բնությունը և ամեն ինչ, որ տեսնում ենք մեկ է, ուրեմն չկա ոչ մի անհատականություն, բոլոր նյութ ենք և հավերժության մեջ մի պահ ոչնչությունից իհայտ ենք եկել և մի պահից վերանալու ենք ու վերջ, բա ինչն՞ է այս անիմաստության իմաստը...


Յոգի ջան, եթե մարդիկ _ցանկանում են_ իրենց /ու նաև ամբողջ աշխարհի, տիեզերքի/ գոյությանը որևէ իմաստ կամ նպատակ վերագրել, դրանից չի բխում, թե վերջինս _իրականում գոյություն ունի_:




> ...երջանկությունը չի ընդհատվում, եթե մեկը դրան հասել է, իսկ *նյութական* երջանկությունը, ինչի էլ հասած լինի մարդ ապա մահը խլում է նրանից և վերջ...


Ճիշտ ես  :Wink: 




> ...իսկ ինքնաիրականացված անհատը, որը գիտակցել է, որ այս աշխարհը ստեղծված է ճշմարտությունը ճանաչելու համար, նա է իրական երջանիկը, որը գտել է իր հավերժությունը...


Իսկ հնարավո՞ր չի, որ այդ անհատը պարզապես սեփական երևակայության ու ինքնախաբեության զոհն ա դարձել:




> Դե իհարկե սրանք աթեիստների համար հեքիաթներ են, իսկ աթեիստների դատարկության փիլիսոփայությունը իրականություն, եթե դատարկություն չի, ապա բացատրեք, թե որտեղից իհայտ եկավ այս ամենը, չե որ ամեն ինչ ունի իր ստեղծողը, հայրը, մայրը, դուք նույնպես ունեք ստեղծողներ, ձեր ծնողները...
> Ես ասում եմ Աստված է ստեղծել, արարել, Նա Հայրն է, իսկ նյութական բնությունը Մայրը, հիմա, որ աթեիստների աչքին չի երևում, դա չի նշանակում, որ Նա չկա, շատ բաներ չի երևում...
> ««*և մի հարց որտեղի՞ց գիտես որ գերագույնն ա ստեղծել*»»
> Որովհետև Նա է Հայրը, Վեդաներից...


Յոգի ջան, իսկ ինչի՞ են հենց Վեդաները քո համար բացարձակ ճշմարտության աղբյուր:  :Pardon:  Ինչի՞, ասենք, ոչ մայաների սրբազան մատյանները:




> Գարդ ջան, ասենք  գոյատևել ու բազմանալ, իսկ դրա նպատակը ո՞րնա, կենդանին էլ է նույնը անում և վերջում սատկում է, բայց մարդը ունի բարձր բանականություն և հարց է առանում, ին՞չ է լիելու մաից հետո, որտեղից՞ առաջացավ այս ամենը...
>  'Գոյատևելը ու բազմանալը դա նպատակ չի, այլ նպատակի հասնելու միջոց...


Կենդանական աշխարհում գոյատևելն ու բազմանալը հենց նպատակ ա. դրա մասին են վկայում էվոլյուցիայի արդյունքում տարբեր կենդանիների ու բույսերի ձեռքբերած խիստ որոշակի հատկությունները: Իսկ մարդկանց համար, իհարկե, լրիվ նույնը չի կարելի ասել, բայց, ուզած, թե չուզած, վերոնշյալ սկզբունքները տարբեր ձևերով դրսևորվում են մարդկանց մոտ, հիմնականում` անգիտակցաբար:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.06.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Բայց ես առավել հակված եմ էս երևույթի մեմետիկ բացատրությանը:


Ի դեպ, ահագին հետաքրքիր մտքեր կան էդ առումով Պլատոնի (փսիխե - Πολιτεία գործում ու այլուր) ու Արիստոտելի (կրկին փսիխե - Περὶ Ψυχῆς գործում): Հատկանշական է, որ իրանց պետք չէր Գերագույն Աստծո կոնցեպցիան  սեփական "Ես"-ի, անձնական հոգու կոնցեպցիան արդարացնելու համար:




> Յոգի ջան, իսկ ինչի՞ են հենց Վեդաները քո համար բացարձակ ճշմարտության աղբյուր:


Ասա գոնե կարդացած լիներ:
Ի դեպ, իրանք շատ հետաքրքիր են, նամանավանդ չորրորդը:

Ծանոթանալ կարելիա այստեղ: Խնդրում եմ հաշվի առնել, որ Ուպանիշադներից ներառյալ ու ավելի ներքև ընկնող տեքստերը վեդաներ չեն:

http://www.sacred-texts.com/hin/index.htm#vedas

----------

Mephistopheles (21.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ի դեպ, ահագին հետաքրքիր մտքեր կան էդ առումով Պլատոնի (փսիխե - Πολιτεία գործում ու այլուր) ու Արիստոտելի (կրկին փսիխե - Περὶ Ψυχῆς գործում): Հատկանշական է, որ իրանց պետք չէր Գերագույն Աստծո կոնցեպցիան  սեփական "Ես"-ի, անձնական հոգու կոնցեպցիան արդարացնելու համար:


Ափսոս, չեմ կարդացել  :Sad:  Եթե ռուսերեն ունենաս, խաբար արա, մեյլս տամ, ուղարկես:
Դե հին հույները շատ խելոք ու պրագմատիկ մարդիկ էին. եթե քրիստոնեությունը /Սոֆի տերմինը վախեցա օգտագործեմ.../ «մեջ չընկներ», ապա, իմ կարծիքով, կասեի նույնիսկ` խորը համոզմամբ, մարդկության գիտատեխնիկական զարգացվածության մակարդակը անհամեմատ ավելի բարձր կլիներ:




> Ասա գոնե կարդացած լիներ:
> Ի դեպ, իրանք շատ հետաքրքիր են, նամանավանդ չորրորդը:


Ես էլ կուզեի ընդհանուր ծանոթանայի դրանց բովանդակությանը: Զուտ որպես համաշխարհային մշակույթի արժեքի:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ափսոս, չեմ կարդացել  Եթե ռուսերեն ունենաս, խաբար արա, մեյլս տամ, ուղարկես:


Խնդրեմ:

http://www.koob.ru/aristotel/on_the_soul
http://www.koob.ru/platon/gosudarstvo




> Դե հին հույները շատ խելոք ու պրագմատիկ մարդիկ էին.


Նաև շատ հոգևոր: Ուղղակի էն իմաստով չէ, որով հիմա հասկանում են քրիստոնյաները: Կամ ասենք կրիշնաիտները:




> եթե քրիստոնեությունը /Սոֆի տերմինը վախեցա օգտագործեմ.../ «մեջ չընկներ», ապա, իմ կարծիքով, կասեի նույնիսկ` խորը համոզմամբ, մարդկության գիտակատեխնիկական զարգացվածության մակարդակը անհամեմատ ավելի բարձր կլիներ


Անշուշտ, Ալեքսանդրիայի գրադարանի վառելը ու Հիպաթիային քարկոծելը քրիստոնյաների կողմից շատ առաջ տարավ մարդկության թե գիտատեխնիկական, թե էթիկ, թե հոգևոր զարգացվածության մակարդակը:




> Ես էլ կուզեի ընդհանուր ծանոթանայի դրանց բովանդակությանը: Զուտ որպես համաշխարհային մշակույթի արժեքի:


Առաջին իրեքը զանազան վաղ հինդուիզմին պատկանող աստվածներին ուղղված զոհաբերական ու ծիսական հիմներ են, երբեմն շատ պոետիկ ու գեղեցիկ, չորրորդը մոգական տեքստերի հավաքածույա թշնամու աչքը հանելու, հարևան աղջկան դյութելու, տենդից բուժվելու ու նման խիստ կարևոր ու օգտակար բաների համար:

----------


## Skeptic

> Խնդրեմ:
> 
> http://www.koob.ru/aristotel/on_the_soul
> http://www.koob.ru/platon/gosudarstvo


Մերսի  :Smile:  Հենց Սագանը պրծա, կկարդամ:





> Անշուշտ, Ալեքսանդրիայի գրադարանի վառելը ու Հիպաթիային քարկոծելը քրիստոնյաների կողմից շատ առաջ տարավ մարդկության թե գիտատեխնիկական, թե էթիկ, թե հոգևոր զարգացվածության մակարդակը:


Կինոյում էլ ա էդ պահը շատ տպավորիչ հանած, հատկապես` գրադարանը ավիրելու ու պապիրուսները շպրտելու պահը, երբ կամերան 180 աստիճանով շուռ են տալիս, էդ պահին հիշեցի Ջորդանո Բրունոյի հայտնի խոսքերը. երևի ֆիլմի ստեղծողներն էլ են էդ նկատի ունեցել:
Օֆֆթոփի պատճառով չտուգանվելու համար մեջբերեմ էդ խոսքերը, չնայած քեզ հաստատ ծանոթ կլինեն.
«...- Նման կարգի պնդումներով Դուք ուզում եք աշխարհը տակնուվրա անել,- բացականչում է վախից սարսափած սխոլաստը:
- Քեզ թվում է, որ վա՞տ կլիներ, եթե որևէ մեկը ցանկանար տակնուվրա անել արդեն իսկ գլխիվայր շուռ տված աշխարհը,- պատասխանում է նրան գիտնականը»:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Կինոյում էլ ա էդ պահը շատ տպավորիչ հանած, հատկապես` գրադարանը ավիրելու ու պապիրուսները շպրտելու պահը, երբ կամերան 180 աստիճանով շուռ են տալիս, էդ պահին հիշեցի Ջորդանո Բրունոյի հայտնի խոսքերը. երևի ֆիլմի ստեղծողներն էլ են էդ նկատի ունեցել:


Ի դեպ, ֆիլմում ահագին մեղմացրածա բուն սպանության պահը: Իրականում մերկացրել են, փողոցներով քաշ տվել /ուժի դեմոնստրացիա էր` որ մնացածը սուսուփուս տեղները նստեն ու ձեն չհանեն - տենց մարտավարության ոչ այդքան վաղուց դիմելա նաև Գեստապոն/, մաշկը դեռևս կենդանի /ու ցավը շատ լավ զգացող/ մարմնից քերթել, հետո մարմինը մասնատել ու վառել: 
Անշուշտ, վաղ քրիստոնեական պատկերացումներով օպպոնենտների հետ պետք էր հենց այդպես վարվել, նամանավանդ երբ ասելու բան չէր լինում: Բարեբախտաբար, հիմա կրեացիոնիզմի կողմնակիցները չունեն էն միջոցներն ու հնարավորությունները, ինչ որ հին լավ վախտերով:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.06.2010), Skeptic (21.06.2010), յոգի (21.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

Յոգի ջան, իսկ ինչի՞ են հենց Վեդաները քո համար բացարձակ ճշմարտության աղբյուր:  Ինչի՞, ասենք, ոչ մայաների սրբազան մատյանները:

----------


## յոգի

> Gardmanian
> Յոգի ջան, իսկ ինչի՞ են հենց Վեդաները քո համար բացարձակ ճշմարտության աղբյուր:  Ինչի՞, ասենք, ոչ մայաների սրբազան մատյանները


Gardmanian ջան ոչ միյայն  վեդաները նաև պուրանաները ու ուպանիշադները, որովհետև դրանք տեշափոխվել են աշակերտական հաջորդականության շղթայի միջոցով, իսկ մայաներինը, որը անհասկանալի է դեռ, վերջերս են հատնաբերել և վեդաներից հեռու չեն գնում, որովհետև այդ ժամանակներում աշարհում տիրում էր միայն վեդյան բրահմանական գիտելիքները... 

Ինչի՞ միյայն մայաներինը, կա նաև ավեստա, տալմուտ և այլը, դու ինչի՞ էս աթեիստական «կրոնին» կողմնակից, որովհետև դա հիմա քո համին բռնում է... դեռ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Ամեն ինչ կատարյալ է ստեղծված, այդ կատարյալ ստեղծագործությունը կայանում է դրանում, որ ամեն ինչ գործում է այդպես ինչպես պետք է, եթե մարդ դժբախտ է կամ երջանիկ է, ապա դա իր անցյալում կատարած գործողությունների արդյունքի հետևանքն է...
> Իսկ փոփոխությունը դա կատարյլա վիճակ է նյութական աշխարհում, որովհետև փոփոխությունը այո  նշանակում է ադապտացիա, զարգացում, կատարելագործում,  դեպի ինքնաիրականացում, որովհետև մարդ իր թույլության պատճառով ու իր ազատ կամքով ընդունակ է պատրանքի մեջ ընկնելու, որի վրա Աստված չի բռնանում և քանի որ ամեն անհատ առանձին ապրող էակ է կամ անձ ապա ամեն էակ ունի իր անհատական մտածելակերպը... սրանք Գերգույնին չեն դարձնում անկատար, Գերագույնը ստեղծել է այս նյութական տիեզերքը, որպեսզի ապրող էակները, որոնք ընկել են այս նյութական աշխարհ կարողանան զարգանալ, փոխվել, հրաժարվել այս ժամանակավոր ծննդի և մահվան դպրոցից և վերջիվերջո դուրս գալ և վերադառնալ իրենց սկզբնական դիրքին...
> Հետաքրքիր մի հարց, դուք «աթեիստներտ» չեք ընդունում, ոչ Աստծո ոչ էլ հոգու գոյությունը, Ին՞չ է դուրս գալիս, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ մատերիա է, նյութ, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ մեկ է, այդպես չէ՞, եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն մենք բոլորս, բնությունը և ամեն ինչ, որ տեսնում ենք մեկ է, ուրեմն չկա ոչ մի անհատականություն, բոլոր նյութ ենք և հավերժության մեջ մի պահ ոչնչությունից իհայտ ենք եկել և մի պահից վերանալու ենք ու վերջ, բա ինչն՞ է այս անիմաստության իմաստը...
> Ին՞չ երջանկության մասին է խոսքը, ո՞վ կարող է երջանկություն գտնել այս աշխարհում, ո՞վ է երջանիկ, ՈՉ ՈՔ, դա Պատրանք է, երջանկությունը չի ընդհատվում, եթե մեկը դրան հասել է, իսկ նյութական երջանկությունը, ինչի էլ հասած լինի մարդ ապա մահը խլում է նրանից և վերջ, իսկ ինքնաիրականացված անհատը, որը գիտակցել է, որ այս աշխարհը ստեղծված է ճշմարտությունը ճանաչելու համար, նա է իրական երջանիկը, որը գտել է իր հավերժությունը...
> Դե իհարկե սրանք աթեիստների համար հեքիաթներ են, իսկ աթեիստների դատարկության փիլիսոփայությունը իրականություն, եթե դատարկություն չի, ապա բացատրեք, թե որտեղից իհայտ եկավ այս ամենը, չե որ ամեն ինչ ունի իր ստեղծողը, հայրը, մայրը, դուք նույնպես ունեք ստեղծողներ, ձեր ծնողները...
> Ես ասում եմ Աստված է ստեղծել, արարել, Նա Հայրն է, իսկ նյութական բնությունը Մայրը, հիմա, որ աթեիստների աչքին չի երևում, դա չի նշանակում, որ Նա չկա, շատ բաներ չի երևում...
> ««և մի հարց որտեղի՞ց գիտես որ գերագույնն ա ստեղծել»»
> Որովհետև Նա է Հայրը, Վեդաներից...*
> 
> ...


Յոգի ջան, էս գրառմանդ մեջ այնքան հակասություններ կան որ անդրադառնալն իսկ հսկա աշխատանք է… միայն կընդգծեմ…

ասում ես "որովհետև նա է հայրը"… ես էլ ասում եմ նա չի… ոչ տեսել ես հորը, ոչ էլ որևէ մեկն է տեսել… եթե մեկն էլ ասում է ապա որևէ կերպ դա ճշտել անհնար է… ես էլ եմ տեսել հորը… ինչի՞ ինձ չես հավատում… 

… ձեր ասածից դուրս է գալիս որ գերագույնը բան-գործ չունի, կամ ձանձրացել ա ու որոշել ա մի հատ սենց բան անի… ու թե ինչի՞, ոչ ոք չգիտի… ոչ ոք նրան չի տեսել, չի կարող տեսնել, չի կարող հասկանալ, ոչ սկիզբ ունի, ոչ վերջ, ոչ ծնունդ՝ ոչ մահ, … սա քեզ մի հատ շաատ ծանոթ բան չի հիշացնու՞մ… մենք բոլորս էլ սրա անունը շատ լավ գիտենք… սրա անունը "ՈՉԻՆՉ" է…

… ամեն կերպ մարդը փորձում է մահն ու ցավը թեթևացնել հորինելով դրախտ, հարություն, հանդերձյալ կյանք… ստված մեզ կփրկի… և այլն և այլն… ամեն կերպ փորձելով իրականությունն անտեսել… 

… Անգամ Մայր Թերեզան իր կյանքի վերջում հասկացավ որ "այնտեղ" ոչ ոք չկա… ինչ որ կա սա է … "այս է տրվածը" ՝ "աստվածը"…

----------

Skeptic (22.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ինչի՞ միյայն մայաներինը, կա նաև ավեստա, տալմուտ և այլը, դու ինչի՞ էս աթեիստական «կրոնին» կողմնակից, որովհետև դա հիմա քո համին բռնում է... դեռ...


Աթեիզմը կրոն չի, այլ՝ դրա հերքումը:  :Wink:  Աթեիստների գերակշիռ մասը, հակառակ տարածված կարծիքի, ոչ թե հավատում ա, որ աստված չկա, այլ պարզապես նրա անհրաժեշտության կարիքը չի զգում:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> … ամեն կերպ մարդը փորձում է մահն ու ցավը թեթևացնել հորինելով դրախտ, հարություն, հանդերձյալ կյանք… ստված մեզ կփրկի… և այլն և այլն… ամեն կերպ փորձելով իրականությունն անտեսել…


Մեֆ գուցե դու՞ ես ուզում ամեն կերպ  խուսափել իրականությունից։ ես անձամբ  իմ կյանքում շատ եմ  զգացել Աստծո  ներկայությունն ու  օգնությունը  ու  ճիշտն ասած  թքած ունեմ,  թէ որևէ գիտնականիկ  կմերժի, կամ կհաստատի Աստծո գոյությունը։
Դիտարկենք երկու դեպք 
օրինակ,
 ըստ քեզ՝  գիտությունը առաջացել է  չգիտությունից  ու անգիտությունից, ուստի նրան վստահելու հիմք չունեմ։ 
Ըստ ինձ՝ այս գիտությունը, որը մարդը տնօրինում է այսօր, նույնպես Աստծուց է ու պարզ է, որ մարդու ուղեղին հասանելիք բաժնով  աստվածային գիտությունը չես կարող չափել, կամ կշռել, ինչպես որ չես կարող  բաժակով օվկիանոսի ջուրը չափել։


> ամեն կերպ փորձելով իրականությունն անտեսել…


իսկ ի՞նչ է իրականությունը ըստ քեզ Մեֆ։ եթե ես ասեմ, որ դու իրական չես և  ամեն բան կատարվում է  իմ գիտակցութան  ներսում։ ինչպե՞ս կապացուցես որ դա այդպես չէ։

----------

յոգի (24.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ գուցե դու՞ ես ուզում ամեն կերպ  խուսափել իրականությունից։ ես անձամբ  իմ կյանքում շատ եմ  զգացել Աստծո  ներկայությունն ու  օգնությունը  ու  ճիշտն ասած  թքած ունեմ,  թէ որևէ գիտնականիկ  կմերժի, կամ կհաստատի Աստծո գոյությունը։


Ապեր, էդ դուք եք հույսներդ դրել "հանդերձյալ կյանքի" վրա ու ամեն կերպ փորձում եք "պատրաստվել" դրախտին… սա է իրականությունից խուսափելը… զանազան հնարքների ու մոգոնած կյանքերի պատրաստվելն իրականությունից խուսափելու դասական օրինակ է Վուկ ջան… մարդն ունի մի կյանք, որը հիմա ապրում է…թե դու ինչպես կապրես այն կախված է շրջապատից ու քո բարոյական նորմերից… կներես բայց վերջում ոչ պրիզ կա ոչ էլ պատիժ… 

մի բան էլ հիշի Վուկ ջան (ասում եմ հիշի որովհետև անընդհատ կրկնում ես) գիտության նպատակը աստծուն մերժելը չի, ոչ էլ նրա չգոյությունն ապացուցելը… գիտությունը նկարագրում է այն ինչ կա մեր շուրջը, այդ թվում և կյանքը… զարմանալի է որ գիտությունից տենց վախենում և սատանայացնում եք




> Դիտարկենք երկու դեպք 
> օրինակ,
> *ըստ քեզ՝  գիտությունը առաջացել է  չգիտությունից  ու անգիտությունից*, ուստի նրան վստահելու հիմք չունեմ։ 
> *Ըստ ինձ՝ այս գիտությունը, որը մարդը տնօրինում է այսօր, նույնպես Աստծուց է* ու պարզ է, որ մարդու ուղեղին հասանելիք բաժնով  աստվածային գիտությունը չես կարող չափել, կամ կշռել, ինչպես որ չես կարող  բաժակով օվկիանոսի ջուրը չափել։


սխալ ես ասում ապեր, նախ ես տենց բան չեմ ասել (1) գիտությունը շատ բաներից է առաջանում, բայց ոչ անգիտությունից (2)… այդ կրոնն է տգիտությունից ու վախից առաջանում, երբ չիմացած բանից վախեցած այն վերագրում են կամ ամենազոր աստծուն, կամ սատանային ու հետո սկսում պաշտել (3)… 

Մարդն այս գիտությանը տիրապետում է 1000 ավոր տարիների տքնաջան աշխատանքով ու կղերականների աննկարագրելի տանջանքների ու դիվային խոշտանգումների պայմաններում … տանջանքներ որոնք միայն ձեր լեզվով ասած Քրիստոսի տանջանքների հետ կարելի համեմատել … համենայն դեպս Քրիստոսին ողջ-ողջ չմաշկեցին, կրակի վրա ողջ-ողջ չայրեցին ու տարիների խոշտանգումների չենթարկեցին…

… իսկ եթե կարծում ես որ գիտությունը աստծուց է "աստվածատուր" բա ինչու ես ժխտում… ինչու փաստերը չես ընդունում… 




> իսկ ի՞նչ է իրականությունը ըստ քեզ Մեֆ։ *եթե ես ասեմ, որ դու իրական չես և  ամեն բան կատարվում է  իմ գիտակցութան  ներսում։ ինչպե՞ս կապացուցես որ դա այդպես չէ…*


շատ պարզ կապացուցեմ… նախ եթե ես իրական չեմ ուրեմն գրառումներից մի պատասխանի…  եթե պատասխանում ես ուրեմն իրական եմ, կամ էլ հալյուցինացիաների մեջ ես… երկրորդ վարյանտը նա կլինի որ խնդրեմ մեր ընդհանուր ընկերներից մեկը հանդիպի քեզ ու ոռդ կսմթի… էն ժամանակ դու Մեֆիստոֆելի ներկայությունը կզգաս… 

հիմա ինչքանո՞վ եմ իրական

----------

kyahi (24.06.2010), Skeptic (22.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Ապեր, էդ դուք եք հույսներդ դրել "հանդերձյալ կյանքի" վրա ու ամեն կերպ փորձում եք "պատրաստվել" դրախտին… սա է իրականությունից խուսափելը…


ես ապրում եմ նաև այսօրվա կյանքը ու սխալվում ես կարծելով, որ հույսս դրել եմ հանդերձյալ կյանքի վրա։


> զանազան հնարքների ու մոգոնած կյանքերի պատրաստվելն իրականությունից խուսափելու դասական օրինակ է Վուկ ջան… մարդն ունի մի կյանք, որը հիմա ապրում է…թե դու ինչպես կապրես այն կախված է շրջապատից ու քո բարոյական նորմերից…


ՙԲարոյական նորմ՚ ասվածը ոչ մի եզր չունի  էվոլյուցիոնիզմի հետ։ Վայել չէ քեզ այլ ուսմունքից օգտվելը,  որովհետև ապացուցված չի, թէ  որն է բարոյական  և կա՞ արդյոք բարոյականություն  ու անբարոյականություն։


> կներես բայց վերջում ոչ պրիզ կա ոչ էլ պատիժ…


Իսկ դու վերջում եղե՞լ ես։Ապացույց ունե՞ս։


> մի բան էլ հիշի Վուկ ջան (ասում եմ հիշի որովհետև անընդհատ կրկնում ես) գիտության նպատակը աստծուն մերժելը չի, ոչ էլ նրա չգոյությունն ապացուցելը… գիտությունը նկարագրում է այն ինչ կա մեր շուրջը, այդ թվում և կյանքը… զարմանալի է որ գիտությունից տենց վախենում և սատանայացնում եք


Կոնկրետ ԷՎՏ ի նպատակը ՝լինի դա քողարկված թէ բացահայտ՝ Աստծուն ժխտելն է։ես բազում  օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել։
Նախ էվոլյուցիոն տեսության մեջ գերիշխում է սուտն ու ճշմարտության կոծկումը։ 
Հետո  երբ  ԷՎՏ  նախահայրերը  ՙորոշեցին ՚  բրածո մնացորդների տարիքը, այն ժամանակ  բացի կշեռքից ու  այծի ոտնաչափից ուրիշ ոչ մի  չափելաձև չկար։ԷՎՏ հետնորդներն էլ ստիպված էին ամեն գնով պաշտպանել  սուտ գիտությանը (դե մարդիկ փող են ստանում չէ՞)
Դպրոցական դասագրքում կոծկվում է ճշմարտությունը և հրամցվում ԷՎՏ ին ցանկալի ու հարմարեցված ՙփաստերը՚։ Ճշմարտության դեմ մեղանչելով, մատաղ սերնդին չի ասվում,  որ  ըստ էության ՙՄեզ անհայտ է կյանքի  սկզբնական ծագումը՚  և որ այս ամենը  ՝ միաբջջից  մարդ առաջացումը, ոչ թէ փաստ է այլ վարկած։
Ասածիս ի հավաստում կարող է գալ ՙԴարվինիզմ՚ բաժնում  ԷՎՏ կողմնակիցներից մեկի դիտողությունը մյուսին՝ թէ  ՙինչո՞ւ  հայտնեցիր որ  մենք չգիտենք  կյանքի սկզբնական փուլի ծագման մասին։՚
ԷՎՏ ի անցումային փւլի տեսակների առկայության բացը  սոսնձվում է ոչնչով չհիմնավորված ՙսկսեց առաջանալ՚  բառակապակցությամբ 
Ըստ Էվոլյուցիոն գաղափարախոսության տրամաբանության, մարդը   հանդիսանում է երկիր մոլորակի  ամենավտանգավոր մակաբույծը,  ըստ որի էլ  ավելի  լավ կլինի  վերացնել ՙմակաբույծներին՚


> սխալ ես ասում ապեր, նախ ես տենց բան չեմ ասել (1) գիտությունը շատ բաներից է առաջանում, բայց ոչ անգիտությունից (2)…


 Դու չես ասել է՜, ես եմ ասում ու նորից կասեմ ըստ ԷՎՏ ի  այսօրվա  գիտության նախահայրը միաբջիջ ինֆուզորյան է որն էլ անգիտակից է  կնշանակի որ  գիտությունը  անգիտության հետևանք է։  Թէ՞ չէ։


> այդ կրոնն է տգիտությունից ու վախից առաջանում, երբ չիմացած բանից վախեցած այն վերագրում են կամ ամենազոր աստծուն, կամ սատանային ու հետո սկսում պաշտել (3)…


 Կրոնը չգիտեմ, բայց հավատքը  լսելուց ու տեսնելուց է ի հայտ գալիս։



> … իսկ եթե կարծում ես որ գիտությունը աստծուց է "աստվածատուր" բա ինչու ես ժխտում… ինչու փաստերը չես ընդունում…


Հենց փաստ ունենաս  աչքս կմտցնեմ։




> շատ պարզ կապացուցեմ… նախ եթե ես իրական չեմ ուրեմն գրառումներից մի պատասխանի…  եթե պատասխանում ես ուրեմն իրական եմ, կամ էլ հալյուցինացիաների մեջ ես… երկրորդ վարյանտը նա կլինի որ խնդրեմ մեր ընդհանուր ընկերներից մեկը հանդիպի քեզ ու ոռդ կսմթի… էն ժամանակ դու Մեֆիստոֆելի ներկայությունը կզգաս… 
> 
> հիմա ինչքանո՞վ եմ իրական


Էս ապացույց չի, նույն ցավը կարող ես զգալ եթե ամեն բան կատարվեր  միայն քո  ներքին գիտակցական աշխարհում։

----------

matlev (24.06.2010), յոգի (24.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ............։ՙԲարոյական նորմ՚ ասվածը ոչ մի *եզր չունի  էվոլյուցիոնիզմի հետ։* Վայել չէ քեզ այլ ուսմունքից օգտվելը,  որովհետև ապացուցված չի, թէ  որն է բարոյական  և կա՞ արդյոք բարոյականություն  ու անբարոյականություն։


ով ա ասում որ ունի… էվոլյուցիան բարոյական հարցեր չի քննարկում… գիտությունը բարոյական հարցեր չի քննարկում… և ոչ էլ կրոնն ա բարոյական հարցեր քննարկում… բարոյական նորմերը ապացուցման կարիք չունեն, դա մարդն է սահմանել ելնելով մարդկային հարաբերություններից… դա գիտություն չի, որ ապացուցվի…





> Իսկ դու վերջում եղե՞լ ես։Ապացույց ունե՞ս։


ապեր դու տեսել ե՞ս մեկին որ դրախտից կապվի մեկի հետ ու ասի ինչ լավ ա, կամ դժողխքից բողոքներ ուղղարկի… ես չեմ տեսել, ոչ էլ դու ես տեսել… ու ոչ էլ տեսնելու ենք… 




> Կոնկրետ ԷՎՏ ի նպատակը ՝լինի դա քողարկված թէ բացահայտ՝ Աստծուն ժխտելն է։ես բազում  օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել։
> Նախ էվոլյուցիոն տեսության մեջ գերիշխում է սուտն ու ճշմարտության կոծկումը։ 
> Հետո  երբ  ԷՎՏ  նախահայրերը  ՙորոշեցին ՚  բրածո մնացորդների տարիքը, այն ժամանակ  բացի կշեռքից ու  այծի ոտնաչափից ուրիշ ոչ մի  չափելաձև չկար։ԷՎՏ հետնորդներն էլ ստիպված էին ամեն գնով պաշտպանել  սուտ գիտությանը (դե մարդիկ փող են ստանում չէ՞)
> Դպրոցական դասագրքում կոծկվում է ճշմարտությունը և հրամցվում ԷՎՏ ին ցանկալի ու հարմարեցված ՙփաստերը՚։ Ճշմարտության դեմ մեղանչելով, մատաղ սերնդին չի ասվում,  որ  ըստ էության ՙՄեզ անհայտ է կյանքի  սկզբնական ծագումը՚  և որ այս ամենը  ՝ միաբջջից  մարդ առաջացումը, ոչ թէ փաստ է այլ վարկած։
> Ասածիս ի հավաստում կարող է գալ ՙԴարվինիզմ՚ բաժնում  ԷՎՏ կողմնակիցներից մեկի դիտողությունը մյուսին՝ թէ  ՙինչո՞ւ  հայտնեցիր որ  մենք չգիտենք  կյանքի սկզբնական փուլի ծագման մասին։՚
> ԷՎՏ ի անցումային փւլի տեսակների առկայության բացը  սոսնձվում է ոչնչով չհիմնավորված ՙսկսեց առաջանալ՚  բառակապակցությամբ 
> Ըստ Էվոլյուցիոն գաղափարախոսության տրամաբանության, մարդը   հանդիսանում է երկիր մոլորակի  ամենավտանգավոր մակաբույծը,  ըստ որի էլ  ավելի  լավ կլինի  վերացնել ՙմակաբույծներին՚


ապեր քո էս մտքերն էնքան ռադիկալ են որ անգամ եկեղեցին իրան հեռու կպահեր քեզնից… շատ եկեղեցիներ ընդունում են էվոլյուցիան որպես իրականություն… և շատերն էլ անգամ օգնում գիտությանը, միայն աղանդներն ու արմատականներն են պայքարում դրա դեմ… 

ու մի բան էլ ապեր… դու փոխանակ մտածես ոնց ժխտես էվոլյուցիան, մտածի ոնց կրեացիան ապացուցես… դու սխալ բաների վրա ես վատնում քո գրառումները… դու կարող ես ապացուցել անգամ որ Բաբա Յագան չի ստեղծել աշխարհը, էդ չի նշանակում որ աստված ա ստեղծել… էս արդեն 1000րդ անգամն եմ նույն բանն ասում… էՎՈԼՅՈՒՑԻԱՆ ՎԱՐԿԱԲԵԿԵԼՈՒՑ ԿՐԵԱՑԻԱՆ չԻ ԱՊԱՑՈՒՑՎՈՒՄ… ու մի բան էլ եմ խնդրում գիտական փաստերը մի աղավաղի, սուրբ գիրքը չի ասե՞լ սուտ վկայություն մի տուր…  ինչ վերաբերվում ա ստին ապա եկեղեցու չափ սուտ ասած ու անբարոյականության աննախադեպ և շարունակական կատարողների գծով մարդկությունը նմանը չի տեսել… գիտնականները թերևս միակ ամենահամեստ ու անշահախնդիր ու ձեր լեզվով ասած աստվածահաճո մարդիկ են որոնք ծառայում են մարդկությանն ու գիտությանը, ոչ թե "աստծուն"…




> Դու չես ասել է՜, ես եմ ասում ու նորից կասեմ ըստ ԷՎՏ ի  այսօրվա  գիտության նախահայրը միաբջիջ ինֆուզորյան է որն էլ անգիտակից է  կնշանակի որ  գիտությունը  անգիտության հետևանք է։  Թէ՞ չէ։


ապեր դու ոչ գիտնական ես ոչ էլ աստված, ինչի՞ ես կարծում որ ճիշտ ես ասել… մանավանդ որ ըստ Դավիթ Անհաղթի, եթե աստված անիմանալի է ուրեմն նրա մասին ասված ու գրված ամեն բան սուտ է… եթե անիմանալի է ուրեմն դու ըստ քեզ չգիտես, նշանակում է քո խոսքերն աժանահավատ չեն…




> *Կրոնը չգիտեմ, բայց հավատքը  լսելուց ու տեսնելուց է ի հայտ գալիս։*
> Հենց փաստ ունենաս  աչքս կմտցնեմ։


 Ոչ, եթե տեսար ու լսեցիր քո հավատքը կոպեկի արժեք չունի… դա հավատք չի…"երանի նրանց ովքեր առանց տեսնելու կհավատան"




> Էս ապացույց չի, նույն ցավը կարող ես զգալ եթե ամեն բան կատարվեր  միայն քո  ներքին գիտակցական աշխարհում։


ապեր եթե իմ գրածին պատասխանում ես ուրեմն կամ… կամ էլ չկամ ուղղակի աչքիդ եմ երևում…

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.06.2010), kyahi (24.06.2010), Skeptic (23.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> ապեր դու տեսել ե՞ս մեկին որ դրախտից կապվի մեկի հետ ու ասի ինչ լավ ա, կամ դժողխքից բողոքներ ուղղարկի… ես չեմ տեսել, ոչ էլ դու ես տեսել… ու ոչ էլ տեսնելու ենք…


Mephistopheles չեմ հասկանում, դու եկել ես ինքդ քեզ հերքելու՞։  Հենց իմ ասածն էլ էդ  էր ։Դու հաստատ պնդում ես, որ  մահը  վերջն է, ես էլ քեզ հարցնում եմ  ՝ այնտեղի՞ց ես եկել։ Ու հիմա  տված հարցս նորից ի՞նձ ես ուղղում։
Ինչևե, եթե կուզես գիտեմ մարդկանց, որ որոշ ժամանակ մահացած են եղել ու  դրախտն էլ են տեսել, դժողքն էլ


> ապեր քո էս մտքերն էնքան ռադիկալ են որ անգամ եկեղեցին իրան հեռու կպահեր քեզնից… շատ եկեղեցիներ ընդունում են էվոլյուցիան որպես իրականություն… և շատերն էլ անգամ օգնում գիտությանը, միայն աղանդներն ու արմատականներն են պայքարում դրա դեմ…


Նորից եմ կրկնում, ոչ մի նորմալ եկեղեցի չի կարող ընդունել էվոլյուցիոն  մասսայական հիպնոսը։ Իսկ եթե որևէ ՙեկեղեցի՚ կնդունի դա, ուրեմն այդ պահից  նա դադարում է եկեղեցի լինելուց։
Ինչ վերաբերվում է կաթոլիկներին, ապա նախ ասեմ, որ կաթոլիկները ինձ որպես ուղեցույց երբեք չեն եղել և հետո,  որևէ մի  շիզոֆրեն  իրավունք չունի ողջ  եկեղեցու անունից խոսելու։


> ու մի բան էլ ապեր… դու փոխանակ մտածես ոնց ժխտես էվոլյուցիան, մտածի ոնց կրեացիան ապացուցես…


Ուրեմն կրեացիայի գործը ստի ու կեղծիքի դեմ պայքարելն է նաև , ըստ այդմ նրա խնդիրներից մեկը նաև  էվտ ի  մերկացումն է։
Ի սկզբանե էվոլյուցիոն թեզը եկավ ու փորձում էր հերքել  արարչագործությունը, որը  մինչև այժմ նրան չի հաջողվել։Ուստի այս թեմայում հանգիստ կարող ենք լուսաբանել նաև արարչագործության թշնամիների ստերը։
Հետո, երբ որևե մեկին ինչ որ բանում փորձում են մեղադրել` մեղադրվողը  պարտավոր չի լինում ապացուցել իր  անմեղությունը, այդ դու պիտի ապացուցես  նրա մեղավորությունը։ 
Ինչի՞ համար եմ ասում։ 
Այդ դու համեցար այս թեմա ու հայտարարեցիր, որ  կրեացիան սուտ է ըստ այդմ էլ արարչագործությունն է սուտ։Դե ապացուցիր, ինչ ես ինձանից ապացույց ուզում։ես արդեն մի քանի օրինակ քեզ բերել եմ, կարող եմ էլի  բերել, միայն թէ իմաստը չեմ տեսնում քանի որ  դու , առանց որևե բացատրության, դրանք  չես ընդունում։


> ու մի բան էլ եմ խնդրում գիտական փաստերը մի աղավաղի, սուրբ գիրքը չի ասե՞լ սուտ վկայություն մի տուր…


Դե որ Սուրբ գրքով ցուցումներ ես տալիս, ինքդ մի ստի։Քանի որ ստում ես, որ ես ստում եմ։


> ինչ վերաբերվում ա ստին ապա եկեղեցու չափ սուտ ասած ու անբարոյականության աննախադեպ և շարունակական կատարողների գծով մարդկությունը նմանը չի տեսել…


Դու մոտավորապես անգամ չգիտես, թէ ով կամ ինչ է եկեղեցին։Ուստի անհիմն մեղադրանքներ մի ներկայացրու։



> ապեր դու ոչ գիտնական ես ոչ էլ աստված, ինչի՞ ես կարծում որ ճիշտ ես ասել… մանավանդ որ *ըստ Դավիթ Անհաղթի*, եթե աստված անիմանալի է ուրեմն նրա մասին ասված ու գրված ամեն բան սուտ է… եթե անիմանալի է ուրեմն դու ըստ քեզ չգիտես, նշանակում է քո խոսքերն աժանահավատ չեն


Ըստ մեր հարևանի էլ ամենալավ միրգը կաղամբն է։


> Ոչ, եթե տեսար ու լսեցիր քո հավատքը կոպեկի արժեք չունի… դա հավատք չի…"երանի նրանց ովքեր առանց տեսնելու կհավատան"


էլի, մի բան լսել ես, բայց չգիտես որտեղ օգտագործել։ Լսել,  կամ տեսնել,  ասում եմ ՝ոչ թէ իմ  մարմնավոր աչքերով Աստծուն եմ տեսել, այլ  տեսել եմ նրա խոսքի  իրականությունը, տեսել եմ նրա կատարած գործն ու  հրաշքները։
Թեպետ տեսնել՝ *բոլորն են տեսնում, բայց  նկատել՝ քչերին է հաջողվում։
*

----------

matlev (24.06.2010), յոգի (24.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Mephistopheles չեմ հասկանում, դու եկել ես ինքդ քեզ հերքելու՞։  Հենց իմ ասածն էլ էդ  էր ։Դու հաստատ պնդում ես, որ  մահը  վերջն է, ես էլ քեզ հարցնում եմ  ՝ այնտեղի՞ց ես եկել։ Ու հիմա  տված հարցս նորից ի՞նձ ես ուղղում։*
> Ինչևե, եթե կուզես գիտեմ մարդկանց, որ որոշ ժամանակ մահացած են եղել ու  դրախտն էլ են տեսել, դժողքն էլՆորից եմ կրկնում, ոչ մի նորմալ եկեղեցի չի կարող ընդունել էվոլյուցիոն  մասսայական հիպնոսը։ Իսկ եթե որևէ ՙեկեղեցի՚ կնդունի դա, ուրեմն այդ պահից  նա դադարում է եկեղեցի լինելուց։
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է կաթոլիկներին, ապա նախ ասեմ, որ կաթոլիկները ինձ որպես ուղեցույց երբեք չեն եղել և հետո,  որևէ մի  շիզոֆրեն  իրավունք չունի ողջ  եկեղեցու անունից խոսելու։Ուրեմն կրեացիայի գործը ստի ու կեղծիքի դեմ պայքարելն է նաև , ըստ այդմ նրա խնդիրներից մեկը նաև  էվտ ի  մերկացումն է։
> Ի սկզբանե էվոլյուցիոն թեզը եկավ ու փորձում էր հերքել  արարչագործությունը, որը  մինչև այժմ նրան չի հաջողվել։Ուստի այս թեմայում հանգիստ կարող ենք լուսաբանել նաև արարչագործության թշնամիների ստերը։
> Հետո, երբ որևե մեկին ինչ որ բանում փորձում են մեղադրել` մեղադրվողը  պարտավոր չի լինում ապացուցել իր  անմեղությունը, այդ դու պիտի ապացուցես  նրա մեղավորությունը։ 
> Ինչի՞ համար եմ ասում։ 
> Այդ դու համեցար այս թեմա ու հայտարարեցիր, որ  կրեացիան սուտ է ըստ այդմ էլ արարչագործությունն է սուտ։Դե ապացուցիր, ինչ ես ինձանից ապացույց ուզում։ես արդեն մի քանի օրինակ քեզ բերել եմ, կարող եմ էլի  բերել, միայն թէ իմաստը չեմ տեսնում քանի որ  դու , առանց որևե բացատրության, դրանք  չես ընդունում։Դե որ Սուրբ գրքով ցուցումներ ես տալիս, ինքդ մի ստի։Քանի որ ստում ես, որ ես ստում եմ։Դու մոտավորապես անգամ չգիտես, թէ ով կամ ինչ է եկեղեցին։Ուստի անհիմն մեղադրանքներ մի ներկայացրու։
> 
> Ըստ մեր հարևանի էլ ամենալավ միրգը կաղամբն է։էլի, մի բան լսել ես, բայց չգիտես որտեղ օգտագործել։ Լսել,  կամ տեսնել,  ասում եմ ՝ոչ թէ իմ  մարմնավոր աչքերով Աստծուն եմ տեսել, այլ  տեսել եմ նրա խոսքի  իրականությունը, տեսել եմ նրա կատարած գործն ու  հրաշքները։
> ...


Վուկ ջան, դու ինչքան էլ ուզում ես հավատա կրացիային, ինչքան էլ ուզում ես պայքարի գիտության դեմ, բայց մի բան լավ հիշի քանի դեռ դու օգտվում ես գիտական առաջընթացից դու ընդունում ես գիտության ու հատկապես էվոլյուցիայի իրական ու անժխտելի լինելը… դու օգտվում ես բժիշկների ծառայություններից, համակարգչից ու զանազան գիտական ձեռքբերումներից ու քո պնդումներն արդեն դառնում են անիմաստ… դու ըստ էության, երկակի ստանդարտներ ես օգտագործում… 

Սա մի տեսակ գիտե՞ս ինչի է նմանվում… էն որ մուսուլման արմատականները պայքարում են արևմտյան բարքերի դեմ, բայց լավ էլ օգտվում են դրանց արգասիքներից… սաղ օրը ամերիկյան կինո են նայում, ծամոն ծամում, երգերը լսում, աչքները պլշած աղջիկներին նայում… բայց ղուրանը իրանց համար սուրբ ա… 

ինչ վերաբերվում է հակասելուն ասեմ … ես ասում եմ մեռնելուց հետո չկա կյանք դրա համար էլ հետ եկող չկա, դա վերջն ա… դրան ապացույց պետք չի… դու որ ասում ես կա ուրեմն պիտի վկայություն տաս, կամ էլ բերես մեկին որ կվկայի… համոզվաշ եմ որ լիքը տենց մարդ գիտես…

Վուկ ջան, ասում ես "տեսել եմ նրա կատարած գործն ու հրաշքները"… շատ ուրախ եմ որ տեսել ես… կարա՞ս մի հատ քո հետ պատահած հրաշք պատմես լսենք… մեծ հաճույքով կկարդամ… բայց պտի իսկական հրաշք լինի հա… սոիտի-մուտի բաներ չեմ ուզում… մեկ էլ կարա՞ս ասես հրաշք ասելով ինչ ինկատի ունես…

----------

kyahi (24.06.2010), Skeptic (24.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Վուկ ջան, դու ինչքան էլ ուզում ես հավատա կրացիային, ինչքան էլ ուզում ես պայքարի գիտության դեմ, բայց մի բան լավ հիշի քանի դեռ դու օգտվում ես գիտական առաջընթացից դու ընդունում ես գիտության ու հատկապես էվոլյուցիայի իրական ու անժխտելի լինելը… դու օգտվում ես բժիշկների ծառայություններից, համակարգչից ու զանազան գիտական ձեռքբերումներից ու քո պնդումներն արդեն դառնում են անիմաստ… դու ըստ էության, երկակի ստանդարտներ ես օգտագործում…


Մեֆ, կրոնն ասում ա "Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր պատկերով...", ու  դա ենթադրում ա նաև, որ մարդը կենդանական աշխարհից վեր ա մի քիչ: Իսկ որ նա ունի նաև աստծուն հատուկ "արարչագործության" ձգտումը, էդ հեչ էլ զարմանալու չի.... Աստված որ դրախտից վտարում էր, մարդուն հնարավորություն տվեց "Իր քրտինքով վաստակել իր հացը", դե մարդն էլ օգտվելով էդ հնարարվորությունից մինչև օրս ստեղծում ա, իրա կյանքը թեթևացնելու նպատակով....որ քրտինքը քիչ լինի` սկզբից արոր ու գութան, հետո նաև կոմբայն....

Ընդ որում էստեղ ձեր ասածները կարային շատ հանգիստ զուգակցեին իրար, որովհետև արարչագործությունը սկիզբն ա, էվոլյուցիան` զարգացման գործընթացը....

----------

Tig (24.06.2010), յոգի (24.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ընդ որում էստեղ ձեր ասածները կարային շատ հանգիստ զուգակցեին իրար, որովհետև արարչագործությունը սկիզբն ա, էվոլյուցիան` զարգացման գործընթացը....


Իսկ ես ասում եմ` չեն կարա զուգակցեն:  :Angry2:   :Wink: 




> Ինչևե, եթե կուզես գիտեմ մարդկանց, որ որոշ ժամանակ մահացած են եղել ու  դրախտն էլ են տեսել, դժողքն էլ


Էս թեմայով խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ *հետևյալ* հոդվածը:




Հ.Գ. Սերգեյ Պոնոմարյովի հետ ինձ բախտ ա վիճակվել շփվելու:

----------

My World My Space (24.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Իսկ ես ասում եմ` չեն կարա զուգակցեն:


Քո ասելը դեռ շատ քիչ ա հարգելիս.....  
Քո ասելով ցանկացած ստեղծված բան էվոլյուցիայի չի կարող ենթարկվե՞լ.... 
աՇկիդ ա երևում.....  

Իսկ քո էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, հիշեցնեմ, որ ընդամենը տեսություն ա դեռ, ու 100 տոկոսանոց իրականություն լինելուն չի կարող հավակնել.... էդ տեսությունը կարող ես համադրել միայն համեմատաբար նոր փաստերի հետ, իսկ հների դեպքում ամեն ինչ ենթադրությունների վրայա....   

Հ.Գ.  իսկ էդ Պոնոմարյովը միգուցե և խելոք գիտնական ա, բայց եթե ամեն ինչ իրա ասացով 100 տոկոսանց լիներ, նրան բոլորը կիմանային ինչպես Դարվինին ու Արարչին.....  :Tongue:

----------

յոգի (24.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Քո ասելը դեռ շատ քիչ ա հարգելիս.....  
> Քո ասելով ցանկացած ստեղծված բան էվոլյուցիայի չի կարող ենթարկվե՞լ.... 
> աՇկիդ ա երևում.....


Հովո ջան, դու չե՞ս ընդունում, որ պետք ա եզրակացություններն արվեն փաստերի հիման վրա, այլ ոչ թե` փաստեր փնտրվեն, որ «ապացուցեն» ինչ-որ եզրակացություն:




> Իսկ քո էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, հիշեցնեմ, որ ընդամենը տեսություն ա դեռ, ու 100 տոկոսանոց իրականություն լինելուն չի կարող հավակնել....


Here we go again...  :Angry2: 
Նայի *սա*




> էդ տեսությունը կարող ես համադրել միայն համեմատաբար նոր փաստերի հետ, իսկ հների դեպքում ամեն ինչ ենթադրությունների վրայա....


Ի՞նչ հին փաստեր...  :Dntknw:   :Wink:  




> Հ.Գ.  իսկ էդ Պոնոմարյովը միգուցե և խելոք գիտնական ա, բայց եթե ամեն ինչ իրա ասացով 100 տոկոսանց լիներ, նրան բոլորը կիմանային ինչպես Դարվինին ու Արարչին.....


Ճիշտ ասած, ինքը դաժե գիտնական էլ չի, ուղղակի շատ խելոք /IMHO/ լրագրող ա: Բայց հոդվածում հիմնականում ոչ թե իրա մտքերն են արտացոլված, այլ` գիտական հետազոտությունների արդյունքները ու ապագա գիտափորձի մասին մանրամասներ:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Հովո ջան, դու չե՞ս ընդունում, որ պետք ա եզրակացություններն արվեն փաստերի հիման վրա, այլ ոչ թե` փաստեր փնտրվեն, որ «ապացուցեն» ինչ-որ եզրակացություն:


Ընդունում եմ, բայց փաստերը պետք ա 100 տոկոսով արժանահավատ լինեն, թե չէ, մի ինչ-որ կապիկի տեսակի գանգ գտնելիս ենթադրում են, որ ըհը սա ավստալապիտեկ էր, իսկ նա էլ իր հերթին չգիտեմ ում նախահայրն ա, դա էլ մարդու..... տենց չի.....իմ ասածն էն ա, որ էվուլյուցիոն տեսության մեջ մեծ մասամբ դագադկաներ են....





> Ի՞նչ հին փաստեր...


Այսինքն փաստեր հին, բրածո կենդանատեսակների մասին: իսկ համեմատաբար նոր կենդանանտեսակների կապը իրենց անմիջական նախնիների հետ պարզելը շատ հեշտ ա:
Դրա համար եմ ասում որ էվոլյուցիան զարգացում ա, ու հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ մի տեսակի, մյուսից անցնելով լինի էդ զարգացումը, այլ ավելի շատ ադապտացման, նոր որակների ձեռքբերման մասին ա խոսքը....

պա՞րզ ա.....

----------

յոգի (24.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ընդունում եմ, բայց փաստերը պետք ա 100 տոկոսով արժանահավատ լինեն, թե չէ, մի ինչ-որ կապիկի տեսակի գանգ գտնելիս ենթադրում են, որ ըհը սա ավստալապիտեկ էր, իսկ նա էլ իր հերթին չգիտեմ ում նախահայրն ա, դա էլ մարդու..... տենց չի.....իմ ասածն էն ա, որ էվուլյուցիոն տեսության մեջ մեծ մասամբ դագադկաներ են....


«Ավստրալոպիթեկ» անունը, ոնց որ մնացած բոլոր անունները, հորինած ա, բայց, նորից ոնց որ մնացած բոլոր անունները, իրա մեջ որոշակի իմաստ ա պարունակում, տվյալ դեպքում՝ կոնկրետ հատկանիշներ ու դրանց բնութագրերը:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, որ էվոլյուցիան ունի բացեր, ընդ որում՝ դրանցից շատերը լուրջ են, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ էդ բացերը կարելի ա լրացնել ոտքից գլուխ տկլոր տեսություն(ներ)ով:
Տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր ապացույցներ են բերում էվոլյուցիայի փաստը հաստատելու համար: Բայց իմ (ավելի ճիշտ՝ кумир-իս) ամենասիրածը ԴՆԹ-ն ա, գենետիկան: Դարվինի ժամանակ գեները դեռ բացահայտված չէին, բայց ինքը (ու նաեւ էվոլյուցիայի մյուս՝ ոչ պակաս ականավոր «հայրը»՝ Ալֆրեդ Ուոլլեսը) շատ լավ գիտեր դրանց դերի մասին: 




> Այսինքն փաստեր հին, բրածո կենդանատեսակների մասին: իսկ համեմատաբար նոր կենդանանտեսակների կապը իրենց անմիջական նախնիների հետ պարզելը շատ հեշտ ա:
> Դրա համար եմ ասում որ էվոլյուցիան զարգացում ա, ու հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ մի տեսակի, մյուսից անցնելով լինի էդ զարգացումը, այլ ավելի շատ ադապտացման, նոր որակների ձեռքբերման մասին ա խոսքը....
> 
> պա՞րզ ա.....


Չէ, պարզ չի  :Tongue: 
Հենց էդ ադապտացման ու նոր որակների ձեռքբերման արդյունքում էլ առաջացել են տեսակները, ուղղակի, եթե, ասենք, ինչ-որ անասունի կամ գյուղատնտեսական կուլտուրայի նոր սորտերի ստացման՝ սելեկցիայի համար մի քանի հարյուր (որոշ դեպքերում՝ դաժե տասնյակ) տարին էլ ա բավարար, ապա էվոլյուցիան ընթանում ա միլիոնավոր տարիների ընթացքում  :Wink:

----------

kyahi (24.06.2010), Mephistopheles (24.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Հենց էդ ադապտացման ու նոր որակների ձեռքբերման արդյունքում էլ առաջացել են տեսակները, ուղղակի, եթե, ասենք, ինչ-որ անասունի կամ գյուղատնտեսական կուլտուրայի նոր սորտերի ստացման՝ սելեկցիայի համար մի քանի հարյուր (որոշ դեպքերում՝ դաժե տասնյակ) տարին էլ ա բավարար, ապա էվոլյուցիան ընթանում ա միլիոնավոր տարիների ընթացքում


Կայծը տվէց զեբռի գլխին, գեները փոխվեց և հանկարծակի մարդանման ծնվեց, հետո ադապտացվեց և նոր տեսակ  առաջացավ...
 մի օր էլ նախահայր Գորիլա ձաձան բանանի գինի խմավ հարբեց քունը տարավ և երբ զարթնեց տեսավ որ մարդ է դառել , ու այսպիսով առաջացավ Մարդը...

----------

Freeman (07.07.2010), matlev (24.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Կայծը տվէց զեբռի գլխին, գեները փոխվեց և հանկարծակի մարդանման ծնվեց, հետո ադապտացվեց և նոր տեսակ  առաջացավ...
>  մի օր էլ նախահայր Գորիլա ձաձան բանանի գինի խմավ հարբեց քունը տարավ և երբ զարթնեց տեսավ որ մարդ է դառել , ու այսպիսով առաջացավ Մարդը...


 :Jpit:   :LOL:   :Lol2:  ...Վերջն ես...
Հիշեցի հին ու բարի Crocoduck-իստ Քիրք Քեմերոնին  :Wink: 
*Fox News*

----------

Mephistopheles (24.06.2010), յոգի (24.06.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Դուգլաս Ադամսը՝ Աստծո առաջացման մասին:




Անհումոր ու անգլերեն չիմացող մարդիկ կարող են վիդեոյի վրա ժամանակ չծախսել:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դուգլաս Ադամսը՝ Աստծո առաջացման մասին:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Անհումոր ու անգլերեն չիմացող մարդիկ կարող են վիդեոյի վրա ժամանակ չծախսել:


չէ ապեր… էսի շատ բարդ ա… դժվար հասկանան…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:59 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:50 ----------




> Մեֆ, կրոնն ասում ա "Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր պատկերով...", ու  դա ենթադրում ա նաև, որ մարդը կենդանական աշխարհից վեր ա մի քիչ: Իսկ որ նա ունի նաև աստծուն հատուկ "արարչագործության" ձգտումը, էդ հեչ էլ զարմանալու չի.... Աստված որ դրախտից վտարում էր, մարդուն հնարավորություն տվեց "Իր քրտինքով վաստակել իր հացը", դե մարդն էլ օգտվելով էդ հնարարվորությունից մինչև օրս ստեղծում ա, իրա կյանքը թեթևացնելու նպատակով....որ քրտինքը քիչ լինի` սկզբից արոր ու գութան, հետո նաև կոմբայն....
> 
> Ընդ որում էստեղ ձեր ասածները կարային շատ հանգիստ զուգակցեին իրար, որովհետև արարչագործությունը սկիզբն ա, էվոլյուցիան` զարգացման գործընթացը....


Ապեր, էս հարցը կոմպրոմիսային հարց չի որ բազար անենք ու ընդհանուր հայտարարի գանք… աստված մարդուն իրապատկերով չի ստեղծել… բա կնգան ու՞մ պատկերով ա ստեզծել, կապիկի՞ն, օձին, մողեսին, կրիային, խոզին… մարդը "արարում" է կարիքից ելնելով և ինքնարտահայտման պահանջից… կամ քո կարծիքով մնացած կենդանիներն ու՞մ քրտինքով են վաստակում իրենց հացը… մարդը կենդանական աշխարհի մի մասն ա, ուտում է այն ինչ երկրի վրա կա և մյուս կենդանիներն էլ են ուտում, գնում է զուգարան, քնում, հորանջում, սեքս անում բազմանում նույն պրինցիպներով ու վերջում էլ մեռնում համարյա նույնատիպ հիվանդություններից… դրա համար էլ դեղերը սկզբից կենդանիների վրա են փորձում հետո մարդու վրա… 

…ապեր Ադամ/Եվայի ու աստվածաշնչի պատմությունները սիմվոլիկ են, դուք էլ դրել եք միամտաբար հավատում եք…

----------

Leo Negri (25.06.2010), Skeptic (24.06.2010)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Մոդերավորման նպատակով թեման փակվում է: Չի բացառվում, որ չվերաբացվի էլ:*

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.06.2010), Chuk (26.06.2010), My World My Space (26.06.2010), Yellow Raven (25.06.2010), յոգի (25.06.2010)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Բաժնի մոդերատորի և թեմայի մասնակիցների նյարդային համակարգը խնայելու նկատառումներից ելնելով՝ անարդյունավետ, անիմաստ վիճաբանությունների վերածված թեման ընդմիշտ փակվում է:*

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.06.2010), Chuk (26.06.2010), My World My Space (26.06.2010), Yellow Raven (26.06.2010), յոգի (26.06.2010)

----------

